# Super Bowl Champion Seattle Seahawks dominate. That simple. also TAINT is MVP



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

New thread

LOL @ your team probably not going to the Super Bowl.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

STATS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol Knicks*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.pro-football-reference.com/players/M/MariDa00.htm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wait, his middle name is Constantine and he would rather be called Dan? WHAT?*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

my team is going to the superbowl doe.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LUCK said:


> my team is going to the superbowl doe.


Heard that.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Test to see if i break the thread again


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Panthers/Niners is the 4:05 game on FOX tomorrow, and...I don't get the 4 O'clock game on FOX. fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Panthers/Niners is the 4:05 game on FOX tomorrow, and...I don't get the 4 O'clock game on FOX. fpalm


*That's not your area team? I know here we get the Bengals game and if they are the 4 o'clock game and a non-CBS doubleheader we simply don't get a 1 o'clock game.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nah, the Jags/Bucs/Dolphins are my teams. This is fucking annoying, since I was excited to watch it on TV. I guess I'll have to stream it, and avoid the chatbox...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Going to laugh if Foles does fuck all from this week on.

Ride the wave before it dies, kids.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I'M GONNA LAUGH WHEN THHHAT DOESNT HAPPEN BECAUUSE HE'S THE GREATEST MAN TO EVER LIVE AND I LOVE HIM AND HATE YOU!!!!!1!!!11!


Go saints


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I have absolutely nothing against the Eagles, I actually like the Eagles (not as a favorite team, though, I am not a pathetic bandwagoning bish, I have ONE team,). Just saying, everyone jumped on Foles last week, been seeing people pick him up like crazy in fantasy pools, would just be funny if he did nothing for the rest of the year.

Saints are going to destroy us, how is that supposed to be smack talk? It's well known already, son.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cat you should hate the Eagles just a little bit. Giants and Redskins more of course.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I have absolutely nothing against the Eagles, I actually like the Eagles


I have the time we didnt beat them for like 3 years against the eagles

yes it was the cowboys fault for being awful but rationale has no place in sports rivalries

also the whole vick thing but not like they've benefited from signing him


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

You have to love that the new way to deal with bad behavior is to sue everyone who points out the bad behavior instead of taking responsibility for it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RAIDERS

Eli better suck like a chump tomorrow. Can't take another FOLES-esque beatdown.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Arian Foster probably done for the season.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Foster done for the year and he's still on the Yahoo "Can't cut List". Nothing like a little FF rage to start the day. There goes my 1st round pick in all my leagues.. Never getting the same 1st round pick on all my teams ever again lol. Oh well I'm simply trading my WR1's for a top 10 RB in all my leagues. I can compensate for losing guys like Brandon Marshall with good depth and riding the hot hand. So many options at WR on a weekly basis that I'll deal.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Bear Down! Welcome back Cutler. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL GIANTS, LOL RAIDERS


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

No pass blocking. Typical start for the Colts.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Such shit that I don't get the Panthers game on TV this week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

David Reed is a fucking doofus. Hesitate on the return, bring it out anyway. Gang tackled at the 7.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

pryme tyme said:


> Foster done for the year and he's still on the Yahoo "Can't cut List". Nothing like a little FF rage to start the day. There goes my 1st round pick in all my leagues.. Never getting the same 1st round pick on all my teams ever again lol. Oh well I'm simply trading my WR1's for a top 10 RB in all my leagues. I can compensate for losing guys like Brandon Marshall with good depth and riding the hot hand. So many options at WR on a weekly basis that I'll deal.


Same for me with Ray Rice in two leagues. At least I picked LeSean McCoy in the other.

Also...Rams?! :taker


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Our safeties suck so fucking bad. Wright plays timid and takes bad angles. Conte too


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

jags :taker


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Scott Tolzien playing for the Packers. :lmao


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Seattle up 6. Been a great day for me so far hopefully Seattle win to top it off!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Luck is missing open guys deep. FUUUUUCK.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

You know your kick returner sucks when the crowd cheers him taking the touchback


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tavon Austin :banderas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Unbelievable. Fleener drilled before the ball came. They call Pass Interference... then come back and take away the flag. Next play is a punt return TD.

Now, McAfee gets hit during a punt and it's called offensive holding... Uh.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Something must be wrong with my monitor. It says the Colts are down 28 at home to the Kellen Clemens led Rams. That can't be right.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Tater said:


> Something must be wrong with my monitor. It says the Colts are down 28 at home to the Kellen Clemens led Rams. That can't be right.


35 now.... 


W...T...F...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Re-name this thread Tavon Austin is unstoppable


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Titans missing a huge opportunity to close in on the Colts, especially with the Thursday night game coming up.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Colts lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Colts finally have a chance at getting a TD, and they throw an interception :lmao


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

23-3 Seahawks :agree: (Y)

Jags beating the titans :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ROFL another Rams int

26-3 Seahawks :mark:


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Colts :lmao


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

alex1997 said:


> Jags beating the titans :lol


Two days ago the odds were like 6.25 and i thought about betting on them for the lolz.

Instead i choose the colts to win the spread...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Luck can't put up points against this Rams secondary :ti


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Titans are awful.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Good challenge by Pete Carrol upcoming, when the call gets reversed


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Doesn't look like today will have that roaring LUCKS comeback. It happens. Apparently someone has to get blown out each week.

and then there is Oakland. When they're not getting blown out, they decide to get flagged for everything in the book and defeat themselves. fml.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LUCK said:


> my team is going to the superbowl doe.


Losing 38-8 to the RAMS.

:ti


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fucking Titans trying to ruin the Jags run for a perfect 0-16 season.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Stad said:


> Losing 38-8 to the RAMS.
> 
> :ti


Nobody has bad games? That means they can't go all the way in the post-season


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Watching Cinci/Ravens... and terrible refereeing strikes again. They need to start firing for such pathetic calls. I am so sick of these dumb asses making such terrible decisions.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jeffrey didn't complete the process on that one. Better be coming back.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jake Locker just fucked me up on two of my fantasy teams, YOU FUCKING ******.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Good lord, the refs in the Ravens vs. Bengals game are fucking terrible.*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Foles is probably the best competitor in the history of competition


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Panthers/Niners is the 4:05 game on FOX tomorrow, and...I don't get the 4 O'clock game on FOX. fpalm


I got lucky with this one. FOX is showing the late game here instead of the early one. Now I get to watch it in HDTV instead of on some crappy stream.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Just checked in on the scores. What the fuck is going on with these games? Tennessee losing at home to Jacksonville mark and teh Colts being blown out at home. To the fucking Rams?!?!

Jesus wept.

Plz hold on Jacksonville.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Marshawn Lynch TD Seahawks :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh joy. Instead of only getting sacked, the ball is now fumbled. And that's....about it for Oakland.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Marshawn Lynch TD Seahawks :mark:


:mark: 33-10 Seahawks


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jags still might blow it.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Waiting for Jags to screw up*

:side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, that was a depressing finish. Should've put McCown in sooner.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JAGS

:hb

JETS in that POLE POSITION for #6. :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Titans must be kicking themselves with the Colts losing. Bears too, no idea why they kept Cutler in for so long.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HOLY SHIT BENGALS


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Did the Ravens seriously just let this happen?*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HOLY SHIT BENGALS TD!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL Ravens! That seemed like something that would happen to my Chargers.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Got into overtime with 2 seconds left in the game. *fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti Ravens


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

Did that seriously just happen?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Just end this shitty season already... idiotic refs, stupid rules, and people playing like a bunch of drooling three year olds instead of smart professional players. This is just a fucking horrible season... probably the worst ever easily. There is hardly any good football being played.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

OH MY GOD

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That's all Flacco's fault. I don't know how, but it is.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Cant wait to hear what Skip will say about them Colts.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh lawd Ravens. :lol

Dalton with the greatest shit-eating grin of all time waiting for the coin toss.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is painful to watch.... just... what happened to fundamentals?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Horrible call by the Bengals. Might as well have kicked the FG


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

My DVR guide has the info for the Cowboys/Saints game with _Tony Roma_. :lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Yup, Ravens are about to win barring a chokejob from Tucker. Way to capitalize on a lucky play to tie the game fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Tater said:


> My DVR guide has the info for the Cowboys/Saints game with _Tony Roma_. :lmao


Even the DVRs are botching calls


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Are the replacement refs back?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The Bengals still have a pretty big lead in the division, so these two losses don't hurt too much, but Jesus Christ have they made some dumb mistakes.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What? NO MISS?! I am dissapointed son.. I wannted more terrible football!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

LOLOL TUCKER HIT THE LIL TERIO. OOOOOOH KILL EM

Time for 49ers vs. Panthers


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

On the right side of one of the luckiest/stupidest plays in NFL history. Still loses. DAT MARVIN.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

If the Bungles would've just kicked to start OT our offense would've stalled out and they would've hit a FG to win it on their next possession. Instead Marvin get's greedy and tries to go for the TD, refuses to punt to a struggling ravens offense, turns the ball over on downs, and gives said struggling ravens offense great field position to get into FG range. This is why he can never win in the playoffs, this guy literally snatched defeat from the clutches of victory.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

We've got us a big boy football game being played in San Fran. That Panthers D is legit. If not for Carolina getting hosed on that incompletion that should have been a catch and a fumble, they'd be up 7-6.

It always pisses me off when the refs use that "it's too close to overturn" bullshit excuse for not making the right call. It's a total copout. Catch. 2 feet down. Turns up field (makes a football move). That's the definition of a catch. But since it was close and the initial call was wrong, they stuck with the wrong call. Had it been called a catch and a fumble on the field, they would have stuck with that too. These fucking refs... just make the right call already. Being close is not a legit reason for sticking with the wrong call.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Jags finally get a win finally lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Broncos so good at executing those screens.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Carolina's defense has been unbelievable today. The Saints vs. Panthers match ups in December could be interesting, especially considering how tough Carolina's played NO recently.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texans O-Line is probably the worst in the league right now.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Panthers are rollin


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Greg Roman is the most overrated Offensive Coordinator in the NFL today. 

Frank Gore averaged 5.1 YPC today. The Niners as a team averaged 4.4 YPC today. Yet Gore got three carries, for 21 yards, in the whole fucking second half. 

Absolutely asinine playcalling. Fucking Roman. 

And great job taking the points at their one-yard line on 4th down, Harbaugh and Roman. 

Niners defense deserved a hell of a lot better.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Texans O-Line is probably the worst in the league right now.


No way they are worse than Indy's. Can't run, can't give Luck more than 2 seconds half the time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Greg Roman is the most overrated Offensive Coordinator in the NFL today.
> 
> Frank Gore averaged 5.1 YPC today. The Niners as a team averaged 4.4 YPC today. Yet Gore got three carries, for 21 yards, in the whole fucking second half.
> 
> ...


:kobe3*PANTHERS*:kobe3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> :kobe3*PANTHERS*:kobe3


haha



> ESPN Stats & Info ✔ @ESPNStatsInfo
> Follow
> 49ers: 151 yards of offense, fewest in game since 2006 (133 in Week 9 vs Vikings)


fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Arcade said:


> Texans O-Line is probably the worst in the league right now.


Watch a ravens game lol. A 6 yard run is a big play for our running game


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Seattle probably has the division lock.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Seattle probably has the division lock.


For sure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

STEPH & CAM :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

STEPH. :mark:

You traitor! (J/K. I realize he's a North Carolina kid.)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey, man. He's just going with the team that's good. :kobe3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Welp.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seattle gets PERCY back soonish too. Seahawks with that HFA...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> haha
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm


Traded the wrong QB.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Should have kept Smith.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Saints are fisting the Cowboys and they are pinning it all on injuries. Maybe the Cowboys were just never that good?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I didn't get to watch the ending of the Bengals vs. Ravens game because CBS switched me to the Texans vs. Cardinals game. I thought for sure that the Bengals would win after that catch, and I guess I was wrong.*


RyanPelley said:


> No way they are worse than Indy's. Can't run, can't give Luck more than 2 seconds half the time.


*Sounds like they're suffering from the same problems they had when Peyton was there.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

No receivers either. :bron3


Peyton had one of the best lines for years and it didn't get bad until 2010. So basically he had a bad line for a year. :deandre


we need to fix the oline and get a solid #2 receiver.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Did I just see Curtis Axel on the Cowboys bench?*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sundays feel so empty when the Pats aren't playing


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Cowboys....wow. 

For the Saints on this drive, the penalty flags are like a Yellow Brick Road to the endzone. Damn.

EDIT: OK, I hate the Cowboys, but that Horsecollar call was a little weak.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LUCK said:


> No receivers either. :bron3
> 
> 
> Peyton had one of the best lines for years and it didn't get bad until 2010. So basically he had a bad line for a year. :deandre
> ...


:kobe3


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

:brees *"Who's your daddy Cowboys?"*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Im sad to be a Cowboys fan tonight


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Drew Brees: 318 passing yards

Tony Romo: 44 passing yards


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> :kobe3


Hey brah, at least we have a QB that can win our games(when we give him the chance to :side. Can't say the same for the Panthers. :deandre


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

With a defense like this, the Panthers don't need him to win them games. :kobe3


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Wake the fuck up, Cowboys, holy shit, this is beyond awful.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Definitely top 5 worst offensive performances I've ever seen.

I've seen QUINCY, Leaf, Hutchison, Henson, Stoerner, etc.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:mark: for dat Panthers D. 

Next up on the hit list: Brady. On MNF, no less. After this win, the talking heads will start to take Camolina seriously.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Holy shit what a surprise!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow Saints. You just fell for your own trick, huh? 

Seriously, after that Super Bowl, EVERY coach should have their teams prepared for an onside kick on every kick off.

EDIT: Nevermind. The onside kick amounted to nothing but more time burnt off the clock, ha ha.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Are the Cowboys serious right now?*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tater said:


> :mark: for dat Panthers D.
> 
> Next up on the hit list: Brady. On MNF, no less. After this win, the talking heads will start to take Camolina seriously.


Brady will be prepared. He has enough time to study :brady2


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

shocker: drew brees can throw.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You can't study for this front 7, brother.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ingram has more rushing yards than Romo has passing yards right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Definitely top 5 worst offensive performances I've ever seen.
> 
> I've seen QUINCY, Leaf, Hutchison, Henson, Stoerner, etc.


Definitely top 5 worst defensive performance I've ever seen. It actually might be the worst.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

700 yards?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

No idea how my Lions are in first place. Rodgers and Cutler being banged up helps. Smoke and mirrors. If they make the playoffs they will get housed in the first round. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jerreh it's time. It's time to fire yourself.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Not often do you see three RBs on the same team put up top fantasy numbers while having Brees putting top QB numbers.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Philip Rivers' pissy face all game was the best thing about this week for me. 

:rivers <--- yeah, something like that.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I hope Peyton's MRI comes back good tomorrow. Broncos defense needs to buck up really quick. Their schedule is fucking tough from here on in.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

> The result was the ugliest in a series of brutal showings for Kiffin's defense this season. *Already the only defense in history to surrender four 400-yard passing performances in a season, the Cowboys rolled over for a Saints record 625 yards to go with an NFL record 40 first downs.
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap20...-cowboys-defense-humiliated-in-loss-to-saints
> *


Yeah the rules favor offense, but this is hilariously terrible. They've given up 600+ total yards twice as well. At least twice. Can't remember how many the Broncos put on em.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

40 first downs. 

jeeeeeeeeeeezus


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

god did I ever get destroyed in my one fantasy league. All put one person was below their projection.

And Jacksonville wins! Pop the champagne! No longer even the worst team in Florida!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I hope Peyton's MRI comes back good tomorrow. Broncos defense needs to buck up really quick. Their schedule is fucking tough from here on in.*


Me too, i want no excuses from Donkey fans next week after the Chiefs beat them.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Cowboys got murked.

Dolphins better bully the Bucs tonight.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2013/11/11/5090452/rob-ryan-is-just-out-here-buying-drinks-for-people


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> No idea how my Lions are in first place. Rodgers and Cutler being banged up helps. Smoke and mirrors. If they make the playoffs they will get housed in the first round. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Washington Redskins to Washington Whities*

I know this is old, but

Introducing the Washington Whities :


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Holy fuck, Cowboys. Starting to think the worst possible team in human history would be the 49ers offense + Cowboys defense.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Charles Tillman is now on IR. RIP Bears Defense.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Genesis 1.0 said:


>


Highlight of the week after he crushed Forte. Soldier Field's dead silence as the game ended: It's like everyone got a call telling them their mother died.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

The Primer said:


> *Highlight of the week *after he crushed Forte. Soldier Field's dead silence as the game ended: It's like everyone got a call telling them their mother died.













ohh kill em


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Harvin activated from PUP and is expected to play against Vikings, probably limited snaps.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Flynn back with the Packers.

:ti


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

LETS GO BUCS!!!

All the analysts picked Tampa to win :mark: except Cris Carter :no:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Vontaze Burfict is a pretty good player but I've noticed the guy is a ticking time for some epic stroke of violent stupidity. If I read a headline that said "NFL Player bashes opponents skull in with own helmet" I would instantly know it was Burfict. After being in the NFL for a while I can see exactly why teams wouldn't touch him with a 10 foot pole in the draft. Not the kind of person coaches/owners want representing their team and they certainly don't want to be part of the backlash when he does something unforgivably stupid.

Late hit on Flacco, cheap shots beyond the whistle, helmet to helmet targeting, acting belligerent and borderline violent with team doctors after concussing himself and refusing to get off the field like he's on a mission for permanent brain damage. I'd say that was one of the more laid back games I've seen him play lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bucs, so far; so good. Lets hope their second half can remain this way. That's when it always seems to crumble.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Seattle probably has the division lock.


Unfortunately.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, Tampa working hard to get their first win


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BUCS.

Jags don't catch a break.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

How does one state manage to have 3 NFL teams that all suck? Especially considering there's elite college talent right in their back yard year in and year out. Their scouts have it as good as anybody


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> How does one state manage to have 3 NFL teams that all suck? Especially considering there's elite college talent right in their back yard year in and year out. Their scouts have it as good as anybody


Because they suck at drafting any of that talent from their backyard? :draper2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

RISHARD MATTHEWS, MAH .......

DON'T TURN YOUR BACK


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Seattle win and the 49ers lose? In the words of Ice Cube, "I gotta say, Today was a good day....."


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Do the Seahawks play the Saints the week before or after they play the Niners?

edit-Ed Reed got released.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Come home Ed! You suck now but I don't give a shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DARTH COCK said:


> Do the Seahawks play the Saints the week before or after they play the Niners?
> 
> edit-Ed Reed got released.


SF @ NO this week

NO @ SEA in two weeks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

From what I have seen from Josh McCown this year I wouldn't be surprised if the Bears don't resign Cutler...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Reed would be worth a look for us. Ryan absolutely loves him and if anyone could still get something out him it would be him. We're desperate for some help in the secondary, he's a shadow of what he was but he could certainly contribute more than some of the scrubs we're putting in.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dwayne Bowe arrested for speeding and possession of the weed. Nice timing with the Sunday night game coming up.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Dwayne Bowe arrested for speeding and possession of the weed. Nice timing with the Sunday night game coming up.


He'll likely get a fine and that's it, he'll be in the lineup Sunday.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> From what I have seen from Josh McCown this year I wouldn't be surprised if the Bears don't resign Cutler...


I'm starting to wonder if the Bears would be better off letting Cutler go and trading up and drafting a quarterback in next year's draft. I like Cutler, but he's starting to become injury prone.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Alshon Jeffery and Brandon Marshall have combined for 1,521 receiving yards, the most among any NFL tandem this season. It should be noted that Roddy and Julio have missed a majority of the season this year and Denver's receivers are very evenly split on offense. Side notes aside, this is so fucking awesome. :mark: Thank you Phil Emery from taking us away from the dreadful days of Devin Hester, number one wide receiver.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Aid180 said:


> Alshon Jeffery and Brandon Marshall have combined for 1,521 receiving yards, the most among any NFL tandem this season. It should be noted that Roddy and Julio have missed a majority of the season this year and Denver's receivers are very evenly split on offense. Side notes aside, this is so fucking awesome. :mark: Thank you Phil Emery from taking us away from the dreadful days of *Devin Hester, number one wide receiver.*






He couldn't even catch one pass as the #1 wide receiver.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Am I crazy for actually considering playing Nick Foles over Drew Brees in a must win fantasy game this week (6-4, tough games ahead)

I would never start Foles over Brees in almost any circumstance but Foles is red hot and has a particularly juicy match up up at home against Washington. Brees is at home against SF. I think Brees is still good for about 20 fantasy points even against a stout 49ers defense but Foles is looking at a potential 25-30 fantasy point game against the Redskins struggling secondary. I don't think I can go wrong with either of them which is why I'm leaning towards risking it on a big game from Foles, it's gonna take some balls but I honestly think he has the higher ceiling this week.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sidewinder400 said:


> He couldn't even catch one pass as the #1 wide receiver.


Ted Ginn has turned into a very solid receiver with the Panthers. I'm sure if he can do it, Hester can too. Maybe not in Chicago, but still.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Am I crazy for actually considering playing Nick Foles over Drew Brees in a must win fantasy game this week (6-4, tough games ahead)
> 
> I would never start Foles over Brees in almost any circumstance but Foles is red hot and has a particularly juicy match up up at home against Washington. Brees is at home against SF. I think Brees is still good for about 20 fantasy points even against a stout 49ers defense but Foles is looking at a potential 25-30 fantasy point game against the Redskins struggling secondary. I don't think I can go wrong with either of them which is why I'm leaning towards risking it on a big game from Foles, it's gonna take some balls but I honestly think he has the higher ceiling this week.


Definitely not crazy but Philly hasn't won at home all year and in an always tough divisional game I expect Foles to finally throw a pick or two. Brees is always money at home and even with that vaunted San Fran D he's able to throw a pick or two and still toss 4 TDs with 300 yards. It's a tough choice for sure considering Foles' play so far this year and the fact Brees is facing the Niners.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

GB was the toughest remaining pass defense Foles will face all season, 20th, everyone else is bottom 10.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

RIP Todd Christensen...great tight end in his day, great hair, and he was also a great Tecmo Bowl player.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

My 2nd revised Playoff & Superbowl predictions

Divisional Winners
AFC North - Bengals (original pick: Ravens)
AFC South - Colts (2nd seed)
AFC East - Patriots
AFC West - Broncos (1st seed)
Wild Card 1 - Chiefs
Wild Card 2 - Chargers (original pick: Texans)

NFC North - Lions (original pick: Packers)
NFC South - Saints (1st seed)
NFC East - Cowboys
NFC West - Seahawks (2nd seed)
Wild Card 1 - 49ers
Wild Card 2 - Packers (original pick: Lions)

AFC Wild Card Round
Game 1: *Bengals*-Chargers
Game 2: Chiefs-*Patriots*

NFC Wild Card Round
Game 1: Cowboys-*Lions*
Game 2: *Packers*-49ers


AFC Divisional
Game 1: Bengals-*Broncos*
Game 2: Patriots-*Colts*

NFC Divisional
Game 1: *Packers*-Seahawks
Game 2: Lions-*Saints*


AFC Championship
*Broncos*-Colts

NFC Championship
*Saints*-Packers

Superbowl 48
*Broncos*-Saints

Cliff notes
- Peyton Manning will still have his "cold weather playoff curse" but his defense will save the day
- The Panthers will miss their opportunity for a wild card with two late season losses against the Saints and an upset by the Jets
- Aaron Rodgers returns by Week 14 and dominates
- The Colts will pull an upset and blow out the Patriots in the divisional
- The Packers will blow out the Seahawks


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Zero downside to signing Reed. LOVE IT


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol the packers aren't making it to the nfc title game if rodgers is out for any long amount of time.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> Zero downside to signing Reed. LOVE IT


Glad we get to beat him one last time at M&T lol.. that nostalgia pop he's gonna get>>>

Raven nation still loves you ed, play on player! Get that paper will the getting is still good, Ed has shaken down 2 teams for retirement stash cash now lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Packers can't beat SF WITH Rodgers, try 3 will be any different? :kobe

Also, Seattle ain't losing at home. The only way Seattle isn't in the Super Bowl is if they aren't hosting the NFC Championship game.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Colts already down 14-0 to a Titans team that just lost to the Jags. What the hell kind of a team is Indy?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

A team without their leader Reggie Wayne.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I see the Broncos making the SB for sure. The Seahawks are a heavy favorite in the NFC but I could see them getting upset even at home. I feel like the 49ers/Saints or even a sleeper team like the Panthers could give them a hell game. AFC isn't nearly as dangerous to navigate in the playoffs as the NFC this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think once Crabtree is back, SF will be a different team and a dominant offense. Boldin catches like 65% of his passes, the rest of the team is sub 50%. Crabtree and Manningham will be a massive improvement.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

wtf just happened in the game, I checked the score at half time, go to do some homework, decided to check the scores and the Colts are winning now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The LUCKS started LUCKING out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

idk why you guys don't realize this, but the reason we have 10 fourth quarter comebacks isn't because we dominate starting out in games.


but this was faster than usual because it was before the fourth even started. :side:



mrmr I need to confirm something you. Is it true that the LUCKS are the opposite of what the Cowboys are?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that should have been an auto-ejection.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Im sure there will be fines on the way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that's a suspension. he headbutted a guy without a helmet, after taking it off, with his helmet. that's fucking dirty.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas actually has a lot of 4th quarter comebacks. So they're similar really instead of the opposite. Dallas defense is way worse though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Colts can't defend Fitzpatrick's check down offense. 14 completions for 120 yards. ANNOYING.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Dallas actually has a lot of 4th quarter comebacks. So they're similar really instead of the opposite. Dallas defense is way worse though.


Well I was more talking about how Dallas finds ridiculous ways to lose while Colts find ridiculous ways to win. But yeah, the defense is probably the major difference as our guys usually step up in the fourth while the Dallas defense...just never steps up. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah the Dallas fuck ups are epic, so yeah they're opposite in that regard I guess.


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Oh yeah the Dallas fuck ups are epic, so yeah they're opposite in that regard I guess.


They still beat Minnesota. Barely. :side:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

After 5 seasons of screaming "god damnit Donald", he's finally putting together consistently good games. Never thought it'd happen.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Same. He's actually breaking tackles and making good cuts too. Never thought I'd see this from him, especially with how he started his career. Just like another guy that can't seem to average more than 3 yards, sometimes it takes more than just a couple of years to get it going. :deandre



Brown doesn't know how to block at all though and needs to learn, otherwise Luck is going to get killed with him out there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LUCK said:


> Same. He's actually breaking tackles and making good cuts too. Never thought I'd see this from him, especially with how he started his career. Just like another guy that can't seem to average more than 3 yards, sometimes it takes more than just a couple of years to get it going. :deandre
> 
> 
> 
> Brown doesn't know how to block at all though and needs to learn, otherwise Luck is going to get killed with him out there.


Donald knows the line isn't going to regularly create holes, so he books it like a cheetah as soon as he gets it. And yeah, his blocking is still shit. Back to the loss vs. Miami. 4th down, giving the most pathetic attempt at a block on Philip Wheeler, falling down.

I feel seriously bad for TRich though.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

My playoff hopes look better after tonight. My opponent had Hilton and T-Rich starting who pretty much shit the bed fantasy wise bama4


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Absolutely love the Reed signing, doesn't make up for drafting Bryan Thomas over him, but nice to see him in a Jets jersey finally.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

DaEpicman said:


> They still beat Minnesota. Barely. :side:


Yes, but that's Minnesotta fuck ups versus Dallas fuck ups. Some one has to fuck up.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Brown is averaging 6.1 ypc since Richardson came to the team. Richardson is averaging 2.8. :banderas.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MR REDSKINS DARRELL GREEN: SHOTS FIRED AT RG3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:kaep getting fined for facemasking one of the Panthers. Didn't even know that was a finable offense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's called a stiff arm :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

idk why every thing in the NFL results in a fine. That would really piss me off as a player.



Also why did the Niners let Moss go? Sure he's old and not nearly even close to what he was, but he's a receiver that didn't cause problems and he can catch. That catching part makes him better than almost every receiver that the Niners currently have, so I really don't understand why they didn't just bring him back for cheap.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Absolutely love the Reed signing, doesn't make up for drafting Bryan Thomas over him, but nice to see him in a Jets jersey finally.


Meanwhile at Ed Reed's house...


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nervous as hell about this game. Last week was our chance at the division, this week is our chance at the wildcard. Without a W here, our playoff chances are shot.

Our backs are against the wall and we are playing at home, in a thunderstorm. Let's fucking get this!!

17-16 Bears


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Who would you guys start as your QB this week? 

Nick Foles or Peyton Manning?

Foles obviously doing great, Manning is also but I'm scared he'll get hurt.


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

Percy Harvin making his Seahawks debut against the Vikings. Gonna be the most one-sided game this week, and I'll surely be watching.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bears sign Cheta from the PS. They released LB Larry Grant.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

IJ said:


> Who would you guys start as your QB this week?
> 
> Nick Foles or Peyton Manning?
> 
> Foles obviously doing great, Manning is also but I'm scared he'll get hurt.


Foles vs WAS over Manning vs a tough KC D


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Manning can still throw down 30 vs KC.

Manning's floor is higher than Foles's. This should be obvious though. Keep that in mind.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

IJ said:


> Who would you guys start as your QB this week?
> 
> Nick Foles or Peyton Manning?
> 
> Foles obviously doing great, Manning is also but I'm scared he'll get hurt.


Manning for sure.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's the tornado that is currently on a direct path (but like 120 miles away []) to Soldier Field.










It's going 55mph, so the storm system that produced it will be there in about 2 hours.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Geno hurt.

Knew that optimism this week wouldn't end well, it never ever does.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Griffin misses a wide open tight end. Talk about a complete train wreck of a player. Shame, like the guy and thought he was the solution in Washington. Whole team will be in overhaul mode this offseason for the 20th straight season.

Edit: Christ they get a legit free 8 yards and can't convert a 1st down. 

also LOL @ HOUSTON


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Keenum has got a bright future in Houston after that play. Very Romo-ish.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dee Milliner shouldn't see another down this season. Oh my fucking god.

The fact that this team beat the Saints is astonishing. Can't cover anyone.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

dick lebeau is ridiculously overrated.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not surprised Oakland vs Houston has been more of a game of defenses than offense. But McGloin has been having a solid game. Looked clutch in the red zone - big plus - & has thrown some good passes, but the receivers weren't doing their share. Hey, now Streater caught that long pass. Right on.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Like always, the Texans' secondary needs work.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Positive offense by Oakland. It looks to be possible. See, fellas, without so many plaguing penalties you can advance.

How was Matt Flynn even remotely considered to be the starter this season when Pryor & now McGloin have looked much better? Cracks me up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

padraic said:


> dick lebeau is ridiculously overrated.


Is this what it's come to?

RIP Steelers


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Worst secondary in the sport. Just throw it up against the Jets, if the WR's aren't retarded they'll come down with it.

Horrible performance.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

The front row for Soldier Field. Shamu would be jealous.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mark:

OHHHH


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*What the hell are the Texans doing? Everyone knows you can't keep switching QBs around like that. Keenum didn't even do anything wrong.*


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Is this what it's come to?
> 
> RIP Steelers


he is... :/


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Had a eppers sighting! :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

CUTLER in 2014.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Having a receiver not named Megatron that could hold on to a damn ball could be nice.

And fuck the Steelers and their shitty field. What kind of team has games on that surface three days in a row. Invest in some fieldturf.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> Having a receiver not named Megatron that could hold on to a damn ball could be nice.
> 
> And fuck the Steelers and their shitty field. What kind of team has games on that surface three days in a row. Invest in some fieldturf.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

11 game losing streak at home ends today, a true nail biter in that 4 quarter for us, but our team is getting better and better.Bye week time get healthy, and get ready for those Cardinals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SHADY :mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Ravens playoff hopes come to an end on a blatant pass interference no call, disgusting. Easiest call in the world, Jennings mis-timed his jump and mugged Doss clearly before the ball was even close to getting there. Shameful officiating, probably cost the Ravens their season.


----------



## ashylariat (Nov 17, 2013)

Why hasn't Cooper been knocked out yet? His career needs to end.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

ashylariat said:


> Why hasn't Cooper been knocked out yet? His career needs to end.


Why, the guy can play..he's strong and very quick for his size.Foles can legit throw the ball over a defender one on one and trust me to catch the ball with space.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What a turn around by the giants


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

2 in a row :mark:


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Ravens playoff hopes come to an end on a blatant pass interference no call, disgusting. Easiest call in the world, Jennings mis-timed his jump and mugged Doss clearly before the ball was even close to getting there. Shameful officiating, probably cost the Ravens their season.


Ravens fans are so typical. They never lose a game by themselves. It's always the refs fault. Been that way for years. Guarantee Harbaugh blames it on the refs. Guy is a douche canoe


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SO is Redskins chances.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

The over-protection of QBs in this league has me completely disgusted. There is no way in hell that should have been a penalty on the 49ers when Brees got sacked and fumbled the ball. He was hit across the chest for fuck's sake. There was no targeting. There was no helmet to helmet contact. There was no hit to the head. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Dr. Jones said:


> Ravens fans are so typical. They never lose a game by themselves. It's always the refs fault. Been that way for years. Guarantee Harbaugh blames it on the refs. Guy is a douche canoe


Did you watch the game? Winners make their own breaks and I always say that but a blown call did affect the out come of this game in a big way and it is what it is. How many times have I blamed the refs for a loss this year? The answer is zero. Seriously try find me blaming refs after any ravens loss. That's just what happened in the game today, if you watched it you would've known exactly what I was talking about and clearly you didn't see the game. Bad calls are a part of the game and affect all 32 teams, we unfortunately got a blown call at the worst possible time in the game (Easy 3rd down conversion at mid field in OT). It may not be fair but that's the hand we were dealt today. Of course the players and fans are going to be frustrated though.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you refs for costing us the game.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Did you watch the game? Winners make their own breaks and I always say that but a blown call did affect the out come of this game in a big way and it is what it is. How many times have I blamed the refs for a loss this year? The answer is zero. Seriously try find me blaming refs after any ravens loss. That's just what happened in the game today, if you watched it you would've known exactly what I was talking about and clearly you didn't see the game. Bad calls are a part of the game and affect all 32 teams, we unfortunately got a blown call at the worst possible time in the game (Easy 3rd down conversion at mid field in OT). It may not be fair but that's the hand we were dealt today. Of course the players and fans are going to be frustrated though.


You're own coach is one of the biggest crybaby whiners in football. After every loss he's always bitching about something other than his team's performance. Do you remember Ray Lewis' schtick about the "integrity of the game?" After every loss it was always about them getting jobbed by the refs.

Teams get hosed every week by the refs in at least one game. It happens.

I sometimes visit a Ravens discussion board(especially around the time they play the Steelers) and a large portion of their fans are always talking about how the league hates them and steals victories from them all the time. Very rarely do they lose and they own up to it and say they were flat outplayed. It's a little too frequent and becomes obnoxious.


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I would say I am proud of the Giants for bouncing back from starting 0-6 by winning 4 in a row, but give me a break. They beat the Vikings, who sucked more than usual with Josh Freeman under center. They beat the Eagles who used every QB they have EXCEPT Nick Foles and looked anemic. Then they BARELY beat the awful Raiders. And then they beat the Aaron Rodgers-less Green Bay Packers. 

Yeah, Giants on the most unimpressive 4 game winning streak ever.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

pryme tyme said:


> Did you watch the game? Winners make their own breaks and I always say that but a blown call did affect the out come of this game in a big way and it is what it is. How many times have I blamed the refs for a loss this year? The answer is zero. Seriously try find me blaming refs after any ravens loss. That's just what happened in the game today, if you watched it you would've known exactly what I was talking about and clearly you didn't see the game. *Bad calls are a part of the game and affect all 32 teams, we unfortunately got a blown call at the worst possible time in the game* (Easy 3rd down conversion at mid field in OT). It may not be fair but that's the hand we were dealt today. Of course the players and fans are going to be frustrated though.





Dr. Jones said:


> You're own coach is one of the biggest crybaby whiners in football. After every loss he's always bitching about something other than his team's performance. Do you remember Ray Lewis' schtick about the "integrity of the game?" After every loss it was always about them getting jobbed by the refs.
> 
> *Teams get hosed every week by the refs in at least one game. It happens.*
> 
> I sometimes visit a Ravens discussion board(especially around the time they play the Steelers) and a large portion of their fans are always talking about how the league hates them and steals victories from them all the time. Very rarely do they lose and they own up to it and say they were flat outplayed. It's a little too frequent and becomes obnoxious.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

kubiak benches Keenum and puts Schaub in = Schaub blows the game. Hahahaha

That entire franchise has been set back by their stupid continuation of keeping Schaub and Kubiak. What a DUMB organization. 

I need the Broncos defense to score tonight. And that Bears/Ravens game today was so awesome.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Schaub nearly threw another pick too. :lmao

They must be tanking for Manziel.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Peyton made it look easy that drive.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

Ravens season is over


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Lions today made me very frustrated. Stafford was terrible in the first, got better, then even worse than before. Plus Reggie Bush's inability to play in bad weather really cost us and my fantasy team.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Man I hope the Broncos defense steps up for tonight and the next 3 weeks. Extremely tough schedule for Peyton and co.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brandon Flowers talks a lot for a guy who does absolutely nothing in a game, other than hitting Wes Welker at the end of a run play, while not looking. What a scrub.

LOL, people thought KC would win.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You had to watch the Saints/49ers game to get the joke.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

How bad is Alex Smith's arm strength? Can he even throw a hail mary?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

checkcola said:


> You had to watch the Saints/49ers game to get the joke.






I'm going to guess, but does it have to do with Brees always having to look over the defenders and always having his head basically looking straight up after he throws a ball?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sidewinder400 said:


> I'm going to guess, but does it have to do with Brees always having to look over the defenders and always having his head basically looking straight up after he throws a ball?


More like this:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sarcasm1 said:


> How bad is Alex Smith's arm strength? Can he even throw a hail mary?


About once a week, maybe, and then his arm goes dead for a few days, starts to literally resemble a noodle out of a can of soup.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Awful Announcing @awfulannouncing
> Follow
> Kaepernick has a lower QB rating than Andy Dalton, thrown for less yards than Geno Smith, and has a lower comp % than Chad Henne. #JawsCurse


Be right back, headed to the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Brandon Flowers talks a lot for a guy who does absolutely nothing in a game, other than hitting Wes Welker at the end of a run play, while not looking. *What a scrub.*
> 
> LOL, people thought KC would win.












Flowers is far from a scrub, he had a bad game, it happens from time to time.

I wasn't even expecting a win tonight considering Mile High is a damn tough place to play in, although i expect and hope the Chiefs will rebound and win in 2 weeks at Arrowhead.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Dark Match Jobber said:


> Ravens season is over


Well technically they're only a game behind a wild card spot but yeah it doesn't look good. 

Next 3 games are at home where Flacco plays a lot better than he does on the road and they aren't against particularly impressive opponents. But then after that it's @Lions, vs Patriots at home, and then @Bengals, so yeah...probably gonna finish below .500 regardless of how the home stand goes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Raiders are now officially IN THE HUNT for Wildcard. Long shots, but oh man does it look sweet. Suck it, San Diego.

:mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Arizona is in the wild card hunt....what?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Arizona and Oakland in the Wild Card hunt = lol.

nothing is a bigger joke than the Houston Texans though. I hope they tank,draft Manziel, and he demands to be traded. That would be glorious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stad said:


> Flowers is far from a scrub, he had a bad game, it happens from time to time.
> 
> I wasn't even expecting a win tonight considering Mile High is a damn tough place to play in, although i expect and hope the Chiefs will rebound and win in 2 weeks at Arrowhead.


KC will have to actually pressure Peyton to stand a chance. As will any team. They'll also need to block better on the offensive line.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

"I didn't hit him with my hand or my helmet," Brooks told reporters, according to the San Francisco Chronicle. "I basically bear-hugged him. That's just how football is played. I think this s--- is bull----. Football, the way they call stuff these days, it's watered down. It ain't real no more."

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9995458/ahmad-brooks-san-francisco-49ers-fumes-flag-drew-brees-hit




Yep. Pretty much. The 49ers got screwed out of a huge win because the league has become overly pussified. I understand eliminating helmet to helmet shots and all but this was not that and it's fucking bullshit.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Tater said:


> The 49ers got screwed out of a huge win because the league has become overly pussified. I understand eliminating helmet to helmet shots and all but this was not that and it's fucking bullshit.


It's gonna become two-hand touch football next season.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> It's gonna become two-hand touch football next season.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Tater said:


> Yep. Pretty much. The 49ers got screwed out of a huge win because the league has become overly pussified. I understand eliminating helmet to helmet shots and all but this was not that and it's fucking bullshit.


A guy who actually knows the rules disagrees...

Mike Pereira ‏@MikePereira 18h
Clearly a foul in New Orleans - that was a blow to the neck.

The follow through looks even worse.









NFL isn't going to allow players to do that to QBs.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

checkcola said:


> A guy who actually knows the rules disagrees...
> 
> Mike Pereira ‏@MikePereira 18h
> Clearly a foul in New Orleans - that was a blow to the neck.


How is that in disagreement with me? I know the damned rules. My problem is with the rule itself.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Tater said:


> How is that in disagreement with me? I know the damned rules. My problem is with the rule itself.


Fair enough, I suppose. I do recall Kaepernick was clotheslined earlier this year by Clay Matthews, though the circumstances were very different. 

Another pov pic:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a violent hit. Football is supposed to be a violent game. If the defender did not hit the QB in the head or take out his knees, I think it should be legal. Brees got clothes-lined across the chest. Yeah it stretched his neck out a bit but I do not think that hit should be against the rules.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

If Brees was taller it wouldn't be as bad. Anyway the Chiefs are going to need to a TE like Vernon Davis if Smith is your QB. Can't rely on Charles and McCluster in the short passing game and expect to win against the elites.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goddammit I'm nervous about this game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> If Brees was taller it wouldn't be as bad. Anyway the Chiefs are going to need to a TE like Vernon Davis if Smith is your QB. Can't rely on Charles and McCluster in the short passing game and expect to win against the elites.


Should've tried trading for Tony Gonzalez when they had the chance.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brye said:


> Goddammit I'm nervous about this game.


Don't be. :kobe3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow. Former Raiders, Bengals, and Falcons Linebacker Thomas Howard was killed early this morning in a high speed car accident. Just 30 years old. RIP.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dude killed an innocent person driving 100 mph. Fuck him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> Arizona and Oakland in the Wild Card hunt = lol.
> 
> nothing is a bigger joke than the Houston Texans though. I hope they tank,draft Manziel, and he demands to be traded. That would be glorious.


Redskins are a hell of a team, mate. :ti


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I gotta admit... I am pretty fucking pumped about this game. Even if they lose, I'll still be happy if the Panthers at least make a good showing of themselves.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I should be rooting for a Panthers loss so Chicago has a better playoff shot, but fuck it, Luke Kuechly is too awesome to root against. Got my Kuechly jersey on. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PANTHERS 27-20 over the Patriots. :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't like this matchup. Patriots absolutely suck at containing any QB that can run. Their recent losses in the past 2 years are all teams with mobile QB's (Seattle, Cincy, etc).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If only this would have been the result in the Super Bowl all those years ago.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, I have always disliked Steve Smith. But I hope he torches Talib's bitch ass all game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Let's go Brady! :brady


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What's the issue with Talib and Smith here? 

Ok no flag after all the celebration? Serious? Calm down its 7-0.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Smith and Talib have had problems since Talib was in TB I believe. Wouldn't surprise me considering the nature of both of them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If you're actually someone that supports the penalties for celebrating I suggest you go watch another sport. They are honestly the worst rules by far. :kobe


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LUCK said:


> If you're actually someone that supports the penalties for celebrating I suggest you go watch another sport. They are honestly the worst rules by far. :kobe


I would have to disagree. What about the "You can't push another player during a field goal"? Yeah that's even better. 

Anyhow-Talib needs to settle it down here or Bill will bench his ass permenantly.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I watch football to see them celebrate in the endzone. Douchebag officials can't take that away from me.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The Riddler struck again


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Patriot's offense is actually doing OK-just a lot of TOP by Carolina and a fumble is causing them to stay at the Nill.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

http://deadspin.com/cbs-broadcast-shows-fan-falling-from-upper-deck-at-ralp-1466436450

lol dumb *********.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^Who does shit like this? Idiots. Fucking idiots.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Look at Bart Simpson up there, trying to be smooth.

OMG Cam.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There is some serious HEAT with Smith and Talib-Talib just bashed him out of bounds. A pick would be nice Talib...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pats finally get a stop, hopefully it doesn't mean their offense will become stagnant. Hopefully Brady can keep it up and score another TD which would be huge.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> http://deadspin.com/cbs-broadcast-shows-fan-falling-from-upper-deck-at-ralp-1466436450
> 
> lol dumb *********.


:woolcock


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is why the QB rating means dick:

Comp	Att	Yds	Pct	Y/A	Sack	YdsL	TD	Int	QBRat	FumL
Tom Brady	24	27	234	88.9	8.7	2	13	1	0	115.1	0
Carolina
Comp	Att	Yds	Pct	Y/A	Sack	YdsL	TD	Int	QBRat	FumL
Cam Newton	14	20	152	70.0	7.6	3	12	2	0	125.4	0


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That 3rd and 1 is gonna kill us. Why not give it to Blount who was running pretty well. Could see Panthers scoring a TD with basically no time left.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

TED GINN WITH THE CLUTCH TD ON MONDAY NIGHT. REMINDS ME OF THE GAME AGAINST THE COLTS.

Wait a second...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SP103 said:


> This is why the QB rating means dick:
> 
> Comp	Att	Yds	Pct	Y/A	Sack	YdsL	TD	Int	QBRat	FumL
> Tom Brady	24	27	234	88.9	8.7	2	13	1	0	115.1	0
> ...




This is the smartest thing you've said. Cam's should be even higher becuse of his 62 rush yards. :kobe8


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Brady with DAT CONVERSION. Great game tonight! :mark:


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Come on Carolina put it away!!!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL BRADY...


"THAT'S FUCKING BULLSHIT!"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Take that Goodell's golden boys... AND LIKE IT! HA!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Dusty finish to that match. :vince5


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

guy is all over Gronk doesnt even turn around and no call :lmao 

Great game nonetheless. not running on 3rd and 1 is the play that changed the game. should have got 7 instead of 7. Need to win next week.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

YEAH SUCK A DICK BRADY :cam

I've waited a long, long time for a win like this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SEVENBURG


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Gronkowski wasn't even close to where that ball was thrown. If anything the defender stopped him from going even further away from the ball.

Nice win for Carolina. They be rollin


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A Monday night game that wasn't awful?

DOES NOT COMPUTE.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know how they don't call that. I'm in the mind of letting them play but he was basically hugging the receiver.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

keek gave gronk a hug.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ugh. 
Injuries and poor call playing beats the Patriots again. Not super excited they PICKED UP A FLAG on the end as Gronk was getting molested like a choir boy but.. They lost that game in the 3rd.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PI don't get much clearer then that :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PANTHERS~!*​


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Makaveli said:


> YEAH SUCK A DICK BRADY :cam
> 
> I've waited a long, long time for a win like this.


Dude-The patriots lose all the time. Why is it STILL IN 2013 are the patriots so hated like they are mopping up superbowls left and right? They lose, they can be beat. Jesus. Tired of this shit.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Guy never turned around and was hugging Gronk. Devin got called for a hold which wasnt even as bad as that last play.

Great game for Cam though, made most of the Pats players look silly at times. His best game during their streak.



SP103 said:


> Dude-The patriots lose all the time. Why is it STILL IN 2013 are the patriots so hated like they are mopping up superbowls left and right? They lose, they can be beat. Jesus. Tired of this shit.


Calm down brother, should have got used to the Pats hate years ago.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stad said:


> PI don't get much clearer then that :lmao


More like holding than a pass interference. I understand it may not be PI but its clear cut holding. McCourty got called for it earlier and it was 10 times less egregious.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe if Brady wasn't such a whiny deuche and Belichick wasn't a sniveling cheater, I'd feel bad for them


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

You guys think that was worse than McCourty trying to swing dance with Olsen? LOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr. Jones said:


> Maybe if Brady wasn't such a whiny deuche and Belichick wasn't a sniveling cheater, I'd feel bad for them


Taping on the sideline-cheating. Right. Taping in the booth in 2007-Completely legal.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am almost certain they picked up the flag because they didn't want to piss off the hometown crowd.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy fucking christ...

HOW ABOUT THOSE PANTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stad said:


> PI don't get much clearer then that :lmao


KEEK is clearly looking back at the ball.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:lmao the ref throws the flag then picks it right back up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dr. Jones said:


> Maybe if Brady wasn't such a whiny deuche and Belichick wasn't a sniveling cheater, I'd feel bad for them


Who wants you to feel bad for them?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I look forward to Brady's comments shortly...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

honestly have never seen a ref throw a flag and then be the one to say it's not a foul. usually it's another ref.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> KEEK is clearly looking back at the ball.


Yeah. Looks fine to me. The ball was uncatchable, since it was picked. :draper2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Even a former Ref is saying right call... Patriots fans just don't know what a right call looks like. They are so used to getting their call.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Pats fans salty as fuck 

loloololololololololololol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Even a former Ref is saying right call... Patriots fans just don't know what a right call looks like. They are so used to getting their call.


Who that clown Mike Perioria from Fox? That guy absolutely hates the patriots. Look at his twitter EVERY call against or not called on the PAtriots is "correct". He's garbage and the local radio guys have destroyed him on interviews here in Boston.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Patriots hater here... The former ref on ESPN is saying the ball wasn't gonna get to Gronk. But how is he supposed to go after the ball? Kuechly kept him from at least trying to get the ball. I don't think he gets it regardless, but that was still at least holding.

But fuck it, good job Cameron.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck that last play, anyways. CAM was a fucking MASTER OF FOOTBALL tonight.



SP103 said:


> Who that clown Mike Perioria from Fox? That guy absolutely hates the patriots. Look at his twitter EVERY call against or not called on the PAtriots is "correct". He's garbage and the local radio guys have destroyed him on interviews here in Boston.


No, ESPN's officiating guy...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm unsure what to think. Former ref did say that if the ball is short and intercepted, then it's uncatchable. 

Panthers have a chance to win the next three, which would get them to 10 wins. :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Even a former Ref is saying right call... Patriots fans just don't know what a right call looks like. They are so used to getting their call.


I'm just watching ESPN and Steve Young, Ray Lewis and a bunch of other people are saying bad call. Terrible call, if not a PI it should have atleast been a holding. Gronk wasn't giving a chance at all.

Why did the ref who threw the flag pick it up, when was the last time a flag was picked up for PI?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

SP103 said:


> More like holding than a pass interference. I understand it may not be PI but its clear cut holding. McCourty got called for it earlier and it was 10 times less egregious.


I think it's holding if it's before the ball is released.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Why did the ref who threw the flag pick it up, when was the last time a flag was picked up for PI?


8 days ago. Rams vs. Colts. The referee threw the flag, announced pass interference on the defense. Then talked to another ref, and announced there was no call. Next play, Tavon goes 98 yards on a punt return.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Doesn't even matter now. Game's over. Flag was picked up. Play on.

Brady showing class in his presser.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

7-3, with the next two games being the Dolphins and Buccaneers? :kobe9

Both division games vs. the Saints still to go as well, so the division is truly up in the air.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is the best game I've seen all year I've decided.

Really felt like a playoff game.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Doesn't even matter now. Game's over. Flag was picked up. Play on.
> 
> Brady showing class in his presser.


Thing was it shouldn't have been picked up but yeah games over and move on. Win could have helped us for next week because that game will be even tougher. Brady vs Manning is great but Pats don't look to good after a tough loss.

Brady is always classy, will forever be my favorite player. :brady2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SoupBro said:


> I'm just watching ESPN and Steve Young, Ray Lewis and a bunch of other people are saying bad call. Terrible call, if not a PI it should have atleast been a holding. Gronk wasn't giving a chance at all.
> 
> Why did the ref who threw the flag pick it up, when was the last time a flag was picked up for PI?


Let's eee... defensive player that made the pick was in front of the play before any contact. Gronk kept running.. then the "hug" as the ball is being intercepted. It was uncatchable... Gronk was never going to make the play even with the second guy being on him at any time. He ran a terrible route and was beat long before the contested contact. 

People just must be so used to terrible calls in favour of the Patriots and offense that an actual good call confuses them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

That's not a penalty? Nothing makes sense anymore...If anything, its faceguarding penalty...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> This is the best game I've seen all year I've decided.
> 
> Really felt like a playoff game.


:bosh7 = My face for 90% of it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> That's not a penalty? Nothing makes sense anymore


If the roles were reversed it would be a penalty.

If you know what I mean...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Let's eee... defensive player that made the pick was in front of the play before any contact. Gronk kept running.. then the "hug" as the ball is being intercepted. It was uncatchable... Gronk was never going to make the play even with the second guy being on him at any time. He ran a terrible route and was beat long before the contested contact.
> 
> People just must be so used to terrible calls in favour of the Patriots and offense that an actual good call confuses them.












He was in front of the ball before the contact? Are we watching the same play here. Gronk wasn't allowed to go for the ball because the defender who didn't even turn around was all over him.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Let's eee... defensive player that made the pick was in front of the play before any contact. Gronk kept running.. then the "hug" as the ball is being intercepted. It was uncatchable... Gronk was never going to make the play even with the second guy being on him at any time. He ran a terrible route and was beat long before the contested contact.
> 
> People just must be so used to terrible calls in favour of the Patriots and offense that an actual good call confuses them.


Well thats the argument it was holding not pass interference. It woudn't have been first down and goal at the 1 it should of been a 5 yard penalty and automatic 1st down. So Pats would get one more chance with 00:00 on the clock from the 13.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Panthers are better than the Patriots, end of story. I mean, it's not like the Pats would've scored on this GOAT defense @ the goal line anyways. :kobe8


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SoupBro said:


> He was in front of the ball before the contact? Are we watching the same play here. Gronk wasn't allowed to go for the ball because the defender who didn't even turn around was all over him.


88 right in front of Gronk before any contact beyond hand fighting. The "hug" came later as the ball was only ever going to hit the defender in the chest and then the ground or picked. Open your eyes. Gronk was beaten before the "questionable" call was made. Un.. catchable. I know, the rules suck when they bite the Patriots in the ass. So used to the rules being ignored for the Golden Boys.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> 88 right in front of Gronk before any contact beyond hand fighting. The "hug" came later as the ball was only ever going to hit the defender in the chest and then the ground or picked. Open your eyes. Gronk was beaten before the "questionable" call was made. Un.. catchable. I know, the rules suck when they bite the Patriots in the ass. So used to the rules being ignored for the Golden Boys.


He's being held thus he's being denied the opportunity to make a football play. That's what it is. 

Anyhow-rather lose one to an NFC team, much less important than next week's match up-which sucks because I'll be at Survivor Series while that game rages.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Quit bitching, ****.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Mike Pereira ‏@MikePereira 36m
My thoughts..Since the flag was thrown they should have stayed with the call. There was clear contact before the ball was intercepted. More.

Mike Pereira ‏@MikePereira 35m
You could make a case that the pass might have been uncatachable, but the flag was thrown and you should stay with it. My thoughts
Reply Retweet Favorite More Expand

It should have been a penalty but whatever, not like it matters to me anyway lol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You all can bicker all you want, but that loss is on Belichick. We all know that TEBOW would've won that game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Uncatchable...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Underthrows can be uncatchable too. It's obviously controversial, but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Should've been helmet to helmet on McCourty IMO.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I expect a split with the Saints and I have NO losing at Seattle so one 12-4 team will be a wildcard. One of them probably play the NFC East winner.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:lewis saying that he will pay part of Ahmad Brook's fine if he gets fined. Good man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:durant


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> :durant


That play :mark: :mark:

:cam


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cam going to play 15 more years? :cam

that play was sweet though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> This is the best game I've seen all year I've decided.
> 
> Really felt like a playoff game.


IDK eyton vs :romo had pretty much everything, right down to a classic :romo at the end.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No defense lowers the value.

Dallas is in the top 5 twice though. Den/Dal and Dal/Det.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:banderas Close loss yet again


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Finally a great Monday Night Football game. Mondays and Thursdays had been death up to here this year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cam Newton did his thing tonight, really big game and win for them


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Would like to whine about the last play, but IMO not running and 3rd and 1 was the key mistake to losing the game.

Great game from Cam. I think its the first time i watched him live, so im impressed.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

> Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless 18 Nov
> No idea why Talib isn't out there.


Was he even watching lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Of course I had to work but it sounds like the GREATEST GAME EVER PLAYED. 

I won't be working next Sunday at 1 PM though. I'll be at Sun Life Stadium. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Was he even watching lol


Talib was out for Carolina's final decisive drive. I was puzzled myself.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hip injury, apparently. Bill was just scared Smitty force him into a personal foul, imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hip injuiry supposedly? That's what they said on twitter


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait just a second here... do you guys hear that? It's a rare sound but I swear to god, I hear it.

You know what it sounds like to me? It sounds like a bunch of Pats fans sucking dick.

Whoops!

You sucked the wrong dick tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ESPN said:


> From Elias: Cam Newton's 25-yard touchdown pass to Ted Ginn gave the Panthers a lead with 59 seconds to play in their 24-20 win over the Patriots on Monday. The only other player to throw a behind-to-ahead touchdown pass in the final minute of the fourth quarter against Bill Belichick's Patriots is Eli Manning, and he's done it in the regular season (to Jake Ballard with 15 ticks left on November 6, 2011) and in Super Bowl XLII on February 3, 2008 (to Plaxico Burress with 35 seconds remaining).


:mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Gotta love Steve Smith, Talib is a douche


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

STEVE SMITH.

Yeah, he still owns.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He got in his head lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tater said:


> Wait just a second here... do you guys hear that? It's a rare sound but I swear to god, I hear it.
> 
> You know what it sounds like to me? It sounds like a bunch of Pats fans sucking dick.
> 
> ...


What the fuck does this even mean?

The Patriots lost man. They lose a number of games every year. They haven't won a title in almost 10 years.

It's a regular season game. Really not that serious.

Panthers played a great game, props to them. But some of you acting like the Panthers just won the SB is hilarious.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Steve Smith :mark: ICE UP SON


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goddamn I fucking love Smitty.

CAM PUT THE TEAM ON HIS BACK DOE

Rocking this grin last night as my 5 Patriots fan roommates looked on in awe. otatosmiley


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

pryme tyme said:


> Gotta love Steve Smith, Talib is a douche


Pot....meet kettle


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pot can't meet kettle because kettle is still on the ground holding pot's leg.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Pot....meet kettle


Yeah it's weird to see people riding Steve Smith's dick and talking shit about Talib when Smith is known for being a massive shit talker and getting into altercations on the field himself. Moreso than Talib has in his career. But one is a Patriot and the other one isn't so whatever.

With that being said as far as their play on the field, Steve Smith definitely got the better of Talib yesterday. As far as Talib not playing on the final drive, I think it was a mix of two reasons: Him not being 100% and BB not wanting to risk Talib getting another personal foul since he had already gotten like two or three.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I actually like Talib quite a bit. However in the heat of that game my thoughts were pretty aggressive towards him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Smith obviously got in Talib's head yesterday and quite early on in the game.

Did these two have beef when Talib was in Tampa? Obv. I didn't pay much attention to Carolina-TB matchups over the years.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

They mentioned something on commentary about beef between the two during the first altercation yesterday, not sure how it got started originally though. Talib definitely let his emotions get the better of him against Smith and thus his play was sloppier than usual. We're going to need him to be at his best against Denver, if he plays that is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm expecting the worst with the Denver game.

Just having trouble seeing how our decimated defense will be able to stop their offense.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Our defensive performance last night is what I'm expecting in the playoffs, basically struggling to get off the field on third down. Not that our defense is anywhere near as bad as it has been over the last few years, but all the injuries are clearly going to catch up or maybe already are. Fortunately our offense seems to be coming together, Vereen's return is huge and already last night showed what we were missing in a third down back. But the Denver game will be very tough, Welker might be out with a concussion though so that could at least help us a bit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I only question Talib not being in on the final drive. It's he's legitimately injured, ok. If he was scared, CAN'T WIN WITH HIM. CAN'T DO IT.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stad said:


> I wasn't even expecting a win tonight considering Mile High is a damn tough place to play in, although *i expect* and hope *the Chiefs will* rebound and *win in 2 weeks at Arrowhead.*


:ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

People don't talk shit about Steve Smith because he backs up the shit he talks.


I love how noto thinks everyone here hates the Pats and automatically goes against them. You guys haven't won a title in 10 years brah, no one is jelly and no one cares.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> Smith obviously got in Talib's head yesterday and quite early on in the game.
> 
> Did these two have beef when Talib was in Tampa? Obv. I didn't pay much attention to Carolina-TB matchups over the years.


Talib is a dude that many say has "issues" so a massive trash talker like Steve Smith in his ear(Who Chad Johnson says, Smith's trash talking isn't the fun good nature'd kind), probably had Aquib seeing nothing but red. That being said, its still no reason why they couldn't have just switch Aquib onto another WR. After all, Steve Smith wasn't the guy who killed them in the end


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

LUCK said:


> People don't talk shit about Steve Smith because he backs up the shit he talks.
> 
> 
> I love how noto thinks everyone here hates the Pats and automatically goes against them. *You guys haven't won a title in 10 years brah*, no one is jelly and no one cares.


Technically eight (Feb. 05) :troll :brady2

This week's Thursday matchup is going to be hilarious. Since Seattle's D is on a bye, I'm gonna pick up New Orleans' D. Expecting 20+ points from them :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you guys know that the Eagles are in first place and Foles is in the HOF? Not sure if you were aware, so i was just checking in to see


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Yeah it's weird to see people riding Steve Smith's dick and talking shit about Talib when Smith is known for being a massive shit talker and getting into altercations on the field himself. Moreso than Talib has in his career. But one is a Patriot and the other one isn't so whatever.
> 
> With that being said as far as their play on the field, Steve Smith definitely got the better of Talib yesterday. As far as Talib not playing on the final drive, I think it was a mix of two reasons: Him not being 100% and BB not wanting to risk Talib getting another personal foul since he had already gotten like two or three.


Steve Smith has been one of the greatest Wide Receivers in the NFL over the span of his career, working his way from Punt Returner tot NFL Superstar. He's one of only three players since the merger to win the Receiving Triple Crown (Most yards/catches/TDs). He has accomplished more in his Career than Talib could ever dream to, so Smitty has a license to talk all of the shit he wants. Just like UDFK said, he backs it up, as evidenced by that ~50 yard bomb that Smith beat Talib on. Talb is just another Janoris Jenkins, embarrassing himself by trying to be a hardass, then getting embarrassed on the field. Stop acting like a fucking child, pretending like the Patriots have a target on their back or something. The Panthers won, the Panthers are one of the best teams in the NFL, and Panthers fans are excited. Sorry for being proud of my favorite team, who had been horrible in close games, grinding out two close victories in a row over two of the better teams in the NFL.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not trying to discredit anything Steve Smith has accomplished in his career. I'm just simply saying don't act like one guy is the biggest douche in the world for shit talking but then praise one of the biggest shit talkers of all time. And it's not like Talib is some scrub, he's one of the best corners in the NFL.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chip Kelly said:


> Did you guys know that the Eagles are in first place and Foles is in the HOF? Not sure if you were aware, so i was just checking in to see


Agreed, i say enough talk about Smith and Cam and lets start talking about the best QB in football at the moment... HOFOLES.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

How is the thread title not "Ice up, son!"?

I don't care about anyone's feelings on Smith, that's a GOAT postgame quote.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're right PP. Done.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I know everyone is jealous of us Lions fans. 



Chip Kelly said:


> Did you guys know that the Eagles are in first place and Foles is in the HOF? Not sure if you were aware, so i was just checking in to see


You guys will probably be booing him in December, yeah?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lions gonna have an epic meltdown to blow the division


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Cowboys...Lioning since 2006 (or a bit earlier I reckon).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brye said:


> Pot can't meet kettle because kettle is still on the ground holding pot's leg.


oh SHIT


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Notorious said:


> I'm expecting the worst with the Denver game.
> 
> Just having trouble seeing how our decimated defense will be able to stop their offense.


But at least the Broncos pass D is just shitty by default, which Thomas should easily eat up. I'm expecting a high scoring affair.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> But at least the Broncos pass D is just shitty by default, which Thomas should easily eat up. I'm expecting a high scoring affair.


I'd be happy with something as entertaining as Colts/Pats from the '06 AFC title game.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Some idiot dropped Seattle D/ST and my biggest competition needs a Defense. wow. Seattle and KC DST should be on the can't drop list at this point in the season for this exact reason. I don't even think it's collusion, this guy is just a fucking dumb ass and is dropping them since they have a bye.. he's got about 4 players on his bench that should be dropped before the best fantasy defense. People say "Oh it's just a defense, you should be able to drop them whenever".. which I think is true for a big portion of the season but by week 12 dropping the #1 fantasy defense is beyond ridiculous.. all it takes is one stupid person to gift a fantasy championship (1000$) to somebody. That's the point of the can't drop list, to prevent elite fantasy players from being dropped by idiots and fucking up the balance of power completely. Only position that should be immune to the can't drop list is kickers, D/ST should only be the top 2 defenses post week 10. Anyone else have to deal with teams clearly not going to the playoffs dropping key players out of stupidity/desperation late in the year?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I think this shows the biggest difference between this year and last year for us. (Hint, it's mostly about Marc Trestman's long answers from media questions and how he rationalizes things.)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^:lol

Don't watch his press conferences too often, but from the few I've seen, he definitely gives long-winded answers.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I know everyone is jealous of us Lions fans.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys will probably be booing him in December, yeah?












Why would we boo A HOF inductee who is in first place and has 0 INTs . Hes not Santa Claus....


In other news, Shady is first in rushing yards and even more importantly, first in fantasy points. Also, The Eagles have more wins than their NFC East compatriots. Not sure if you guys were aware of this


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm curious to see if Ray Lewis follows through on paying half of Brooks' fine for his hit on Brees.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Frey has a fractured hand and might not play CB this weekend. With Frey and Tillman injured, Devin Hester is being groomed at practice to be the backup CB/Safety in case of an injury against the Rams. :hayden3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tater said:


> I'm curious to see if Ray Lewis follows through on paying half of Brooks' fine for his hit on Brees.


or Bruschi


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wait, what happened to my man ISIAH FREY? :mcgee1


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ahmed Brooks already came out and said he will not accept their donations...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Some interesting games this week, with the Colts at Arizona being one of them. Colts on road, with serious chance to take #2 seed covincingly with Patriots having to play the Broncos, who need a win to keep up over the Chiefs, who they'd *have* to beat to keep #1 seed, assuming records stay same (for sake of argument). 

Seahawks host Saints in a few weeks. New Orleans hosts Carolina after that. Talk about a set of major games for the Saints. 

I know the Redskins are likely done this year, but I hope they can win 3 more games this year, and this Monday night game is one of them. Fuck San Fran, i want to see Griffin prevail over the Niners, be a good team win with all this *bullshit* about Griffin not being a leader. Fuck Moss for stirring the pot, and I disagree with Darrel "GOAT" Green for stating as much. His comments were at least not that disparaging. Moss is gone after this year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Devin Hester still exists?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Lions gonna have an epic meltdown to blow the division


This. Suh will probably get arrested for something. True story....I almost hit him with my car three days before the draft. Haha oops. Get out of the way!! I mean don't kill me!!!



MrMister said:


> The Cowboys...Lioning since 2006 (or a bit earlier I reckon).


No way. Nobody self destructs like my Dandelions.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The Primer said:


> Devin Hester still exists?


Some idiot punter a few weeks ago was reminded he still does when he kicked it to him


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Just watched the 4th quarter of the replay of Indy/New England from the 06 AFC Championship, and now NFL Network's hyping the New England vs. Denver game.

:brady2 eyton :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PGSucks said:


> Just watched the 4th quarter of the replay of Indy/New England from the 06 AFC Championship, and now NFL Network's hyping the New England vs. Denver game.
> 
> :brady2 eyton :mark:


"PICKED OFF! MARLIN JACKSON! MARLIN'S GOT IT! WE'RE GOING TO THE SUPER BOWL!" - Bob Lamey's famous call on our local radio. Still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fucked around with the playoff machine on ESPN. Ended up with:

AFC:
1. Denver (14-2)
2. Indy (12-4)
3. New England (12-4)
4. Pittsburgh (9-7)
5. Kansas City (13-3)
6. Cincinnati (9-7)

NFC:
1. Seattle (14-2)
2. New Orleans (12-4)
3. Detroit (12-4)
4. New York (8-8)
5. Carolina (12-4)
6. Arizona (11-5)


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> "PICKED OFF! MARLIN JACKSON! MARLIN'S GOT IT! WE'RE GOING TO THE SUPER BOWL!" - Bob Lamey's famous call on our local radio. Still gives me goosebumps.


I actually remember that call more than the one on TV. It's been used in so many NFL Films segments :lol eyton


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> Some interesting games this week, with the Colts at Arizona being one of them. Colts on road, with serious chance to take #2 seed covincingly with Patriots having to play the Broncos, who need a win to keep up over the Chiefs, who they'd *have* to beat to keep #1 seed, assuming records stay same (for sake of argument).
> 
> Seahawks host Saints in a few weeks. New Orleans hosts Carolina after that. Talk about a set of major games for the Saints.
> 
> I know the Redskins are likely done this year, but I hope they can win 3 more games this year, and this Monday night game is one of them. Fuck San Fran, i want to see Griffin prevail over the Niners, be a good team win with all this *bullshit* about Griffin not being a leader. Fuck Moss for stirring the pot, and I disagree with Darrel "GOAT" Green for stating as much. His comments were at least not that disparaging. Moss is gone after this year.





I usually don't read your posts, because I'm too busy looking at the Redskins cheerleader in your siggy most of the time.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Brye said:


> Fucked around with the playoff machine on ESPN. Ended up with:
> 
> AFC:
> 1. Denver (14-2)
> ...



LOL @ THE BOLD if those really do happen.



Sidewinder400 said:


> I usually don't read your posts, because I'm too busy looking at the Redskins cheerleader in your siggy most of the time.


:vince2

Her name is Maya if you want to google her. Best cheerleader on the team IMO. :brock


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PGSucks said:


> I actually remember that call more than the one on TV. It's been used in so many NFL Films segments :lol eyton


Hahaha totally. The day after the game, they replayed the final half of the 4th quarter over the radio. Such a great call.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

This just is not the season I was looking for, but I guess the upside we'll get an early draft pick, hopefully they use it smartly.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Priceless Blaze said:


> This just is not the season I was looking for, but I guess the upside we'll get an early draft pick, hopefully they use it smartly.






"and with the #1 draft pick in the NFL Draft, the Atlanta Falcons select..............JOHNNY MANZIEL!!!!!!!"



Matt Ryan: "The fuck man?"


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Sidewinder400 said:


> "and with the #1 draft pick in the NFL Draft, the Atlanta Falcons select..............JOHNNY MANZIEL!!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Ryan: "The fuck man?"


Ryan isn't the problem, the problem is he has hardly anyone to throw it to, right now Jones is out, White isn't playing as good as he has been, once the Falcons are in the red zone they try and throw it to Tony but they can't cause he's covered by everyone(Which makes sense and I'm not saying they shouldn't) they need more people out there he can throw it to and they will catch it, Jackson I got no idea what the hell he's doing. Ryan does need some improvement but he's far from who needs to be replaced.


----------



## pantsontheground (Nov 22, 2013)

lol. Arizona isn't making the playoffs.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The yellow gets Carolina/Miami. The purple gets TB/DET. I LIVE IN THE PURPLE. :mcgee1


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How often do you have to stream the Panthers games?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Like, every game. Only ones I haven't were the TNF and MNF games. The TNF game was bullshit though, since they were playing the Bucs, which I would've gotten on TV regardless. Would've been nice if a different Panthers game was on TNF, but w/e. Since they're in Miami this weekend, I was anticipating watching the game on TV, since I get like half of the Dolphins' game. 'Twas not meant to be, however. I shouldn't have to stream next week's Bucs/Panthers game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> The yellow gets Carolina/Miami. The purple gets TB/DET. I LIVE IN THE PURPLE. :mcgee1


Do HOU, KC, CLE, and BAL just not get games then? Must not have sold out. I assume green is Vikings vs Packers, and Red is Bears vs Rams.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Every time I bitch about someone dropping a player in Fantasy I always end up getting them on waivers lol. I actually got Seattle D/ST off waivers.. I had to drop Cincy but I think Seattle is #1 the rest of the way. In this same 100$ league I've added MJD, Amendola, Harvin, Vereen, Nick Foles, Seattle D/ST off waivers.. Not bad considering I'm 8-3 and lost my 1st round pick for the year (Foster)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Do HOU, KC, CLE, and BAL just not get games then? Must not have sold out. I assume green is Vikings vs Packers, and Red is Bears vs Rams.


That map is just for FOX 1 PM games, so they don't get games for that time on that network. I assume those games are on at either a later time, or on CBS.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:ti


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

^ lol. Start Welker and Amendola this week if you have them folks, for obvious reasons


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Heart telling me Patriots
Head tellig me Broncos


:brady2


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

lolteamsthatareplayingthisweek


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

guys guys guys...this week...features TWO GAMES...with teams over .500. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just realized that the NFL is essentially the polar opposite for us than the NBA. All of our teams are bad and mostly tanking, while all of our NFL teams are PRETTY FUCKIN' GOOD. :kobe3


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MANNING/BRADY 14

Welker to score winning TD calling it.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

JunkheadX said:


> MANNING/BRADY 14
> 
> Welker to score winning TD calling it.



...only to drop one in the AFC final, showing Manning the finger and revealing that it was Belichicks plan to sabotage the Broncos :mark::mark::mark::mark:





*watching to much wrestling*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TheJack said:


> ...only to drop one in the AFC final, showing Manning the finger and revealing that it was Belichicks plan to sabotage the Broncos :mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JR pops in the booth and steals Collinsworth's headset. "THAT NO GOOD SON OF A BITCH! DAMN YOU!"


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Just realized that the NFL is essentially the polar opposite for us than the NBA. All of our teams are bad and mostly tanking, while all of our NFL teams are PRETTY FUCKIN' GOOD. :kobe3


Same here in Houston except it's the NBA team that's pretty good, and the NFL team sucks.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Missouri doesn't have a basketball team :side:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tavon Austin 65 yard td 

:banderas


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Of course the Lions will have a close game with the Bucs. This team doesn't know how to beat down inferior teams. Uggghhh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Perfect Poster said:


> Of course the Lions will have a close game with the Bucs. This team doesn't know how to beat down inferior teams. Uggghhh


I feel your pain, breh.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Aaron Murray in the 5th round please :mark:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Watching Panthers/Dolphins right now.

I really like the Panthers team this season, good tough defense with a great athletic QB who can get the ball downfield to Steve Smith while also having no problem running his way to first downs.

If this team could get a consistent RB and more weapons for Newton they could probably make the super bowl.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice to see Burleson come right back where he left off. That safety option in the slot could be huge for this offense to take pressure off of Calvin and Bush.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uh oh. Tamba Hali carted off the field.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

For being a defensive minded coach the Lions D is pretty damn poor. Should've knew enough to pick up Glennon. Shitty QBs always have career days against the Lions.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Typical. If that doesn't describe the Lions in a nutshell idk what does. smh


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

The one week I bench Mike Wallace


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

:flacco1 just lit up Ed Reed deep lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I am trying to watch... but there is very little to enjoy. Such sloppy football all around.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Ravens vs Steelers on Thanksgiving to decide who stays in the playoff race. Wouldn't want it any other way


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fire Schwartz. Seriously.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Man, the fucking anxiety that comes with these games. :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOLOLOL Chiefs.

Probably the only time ever I'm happy that Rivers pulled it off.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*PANTHERS* WIN THE CLOSE GAMES :mark:


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

lol Chargers and Chiefs playing like there are the Broncos and Patriots.

Gonna rofl if the game later ends 14-10.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Wonder how much it'd cost to get Gruden out of the booth...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> *PANTHERS* WIN THE CLOSE GAMES :mark:


This has been one helluva season so far.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brye said:


> This has been one helluva season so far.


Not stopping anytime soon, either! :mark:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Newton does it again, great comeback win against Miami today.

Carolina should be making the playoffs, they should beat both the jets and bucs. The real test are the two games against New Orleans though. I see them splitting it with each team winning at home.

Getting ready for the big matchup tonight, MANNING/BRADY 14. Expect my broncos to struggle early but get it done in the 4th, Peyton should have no problems against their secondary.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL TIE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that Green Bay/Minnesota game was a horrible display. Wow that was bad, lol. 

And Giants...do you just relish in having the dumbest turnovers ever? Seriously.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

See? Giants still suck. They just won against even worse teams.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

TripleG said:


> And Giants...do you just relish in having the dumbest turnovers ever? Seriously.


Clearly you missed the Lions performance today.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

TripleG said:


> See? Giants still suck. They just won against even worse teams.


Man if Jacobs put his shoulder down he had 6. Didn't like the play calling after his 20+ yd run but 1 on 1 with a db in the open field, probably had 45 lbs on him, gotta finish that run if your Jacobs.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Palmer/Fitzgerald beating up the Colts


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Giants' play calling here is just mind boggling.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am not going to blame the referees. They are told to call it that way, but this Roughing the Passer nonsense is getting ridiculous.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Wonder how much it'd cost to get Gruden out of the booth...


I do like his QB Camp show. And it would be fucking awful if Jaws ran it instead.

But yeah. Not a Gruden the commentator fan. And he was a damn fine coach.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are the Giants & Cowboys going for the most combined penalties in a single game? Jesus.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

We got a game now!!!!!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Apparently Oakland have no idea what to do when Titans are at 3rd & long. Bad enough the missed field goals happened, but lordy why not pull the defense while you're at it. That's what it felt like during the entire fourth quarter. Yikes.

Titans don't have a single long standing drive that culminates into a touchdown. Until the final seconds of the game. Boooourns. :hayley2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Get ready for the interception everyone. :romo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CAN TONY PULL OUT A WIN, MERCIER?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Barring something ridiculous, I think the Giants just lost it. 

Oh well. Nice effort, but their play calling still sucks, and that stupid fumble by Cruz made all the difference.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

How many people will Dez Bryant be pissed off at this week?

My guess is 15. He's cutting it down if they're gearing up to celebrate.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:mark:

That is all. Oh and my sig too of course.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, about 15 is my bet. Got a pool going.

Nail in the coffin for Giants with the second L to Dallas. Gonna be all about Cowboys & Eagles to win this race in the final stretch.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Dat :romo


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

What about my Bears D baby, best in the league.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice try at a tackle there Brady, lol. That was adorable.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Great tackle.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Riddler strikes again


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Whoever #94 is on the Bronocos, dudes fat was JIGGLY AS HELL.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hilarious start. I'd expect that Patriots fans are already leaving the stadium.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

:brady2

GOT CRUSHED


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg. 3 possessions, 3 lost fumbles. :lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

3 possesions, 3 turnovers

What a difference Von Miller makes.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Okay, who voodoo cursed the Patriots? 
These fumbles...jesus christ.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Woo! Keep it up Broncos!*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Someones going to be out of a job tonight, play clock and game clock aren't working...


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

20 min into the game and Denver has -1 passing yards...

The Denver Defense couldnt wait one week to explode against somebody else, couldnt they?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Boo your home team. Good job.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SAINTS/PANTHERS IS NOW THE WEEK 14 SNF GAME :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Can't wait for that one.

Next Sunday is NYG v Wash though. Why? Must've booked it before the glorious Dallas victory today.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I wasn't worried about nutin. :brady2 :brady2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that quarter couldn't have possibly gone any worse for the Broncos. lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brady just became the 5th QB in NFL history to throw for 350 career touchdowns. :brady3


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Son of a bitch. Peyton!*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Peyton with the pick. Man has this game taken a 180.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Broncos pass coverage is absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If the Patriots can pull off the comeback win, it would be the largest comeback in Patriots history.

Making history, that's Brady's thing :brady3


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I predicted that if Peyton gets to the superbowl, he will lose because he can't play in this environment. A team like Seattle would beat them on the ground.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gillette Stadium is ROCKING right now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So... Denver is man handling them then half time: Denver can't do anything and NE is perfect and refs are offering literal helping hands. Yep, not suspicious at all. 

Wonder how badly the refs were fined last week for dare costing the precious SH.. Patriots the game. Can't have the precious Patriots look like the shit team they actually are.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Broncos is SO DONE


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> So... Denver is man handling them then half time: Denver can't do anything and NE is perfect and refs are offering literal helping hands. Yep, not suspicious at all.
> 
> Wonder how badly the refs were fined last week for dare costing the precious SH.. Patriots the game. Can't have the precious Patriots look like the shit team they actually are.


you sound so salty man... who pissed in your Cheerios today???


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*All tied up. Peyton vs. Brady never fails to deliver.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *All tied up. Peyton vs. Brady never fails to deliver.*


Fucking so true, two top 5 GOAT QB's facing off, everyone should soak in every minute of this.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Why isn't Belichick going for it on 4th and short in his own territory against Peyton Manning? :kobe2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

OT! :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hopefully Patriots can win this one out. I guess this will be the team I'll root for now on.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bill takes the wind!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Another one for the history books.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Arcade said:


> Hopefully Patriots can win this one out. I guess this will be the team I'll root for now on.


Whata bout the Texans? :banderas


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Whata bout the Texans? :banderas


Texans are a pathetic team. The organization as a whole is corrupt. I can see why Noto hates the team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea that was a rhetorical question lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Game of the year so far


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Game over lol.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Ironic that this epic matchup's finish had nothing to do with Brady or Manning :troll


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Broncos...just...LOL! 

Talk about a choke job! Damn.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Piss poor pass defense and that stupid unawareness will do it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gostkowski will try to win the game!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Another great game ruined by carelessness.*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL AT THAT BLOCK ATTEMPT BY OSWIELLER (or however you spell his name).

Dude just jumped straight up.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Well, the Broncos should've had this game shutdown by the 3rd quarter. *


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

There is NOTHING better than a Bill Belichick press conference. Electrifying us every week :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got home from Survivor Series. Wasn't looking at any updates on the way home, was surprised to see the game was still on and was even more surprised when i witnessed that fumble :mark: missed a great game tonight. Great win for the Pats after what happened to them last week. 

:brady :brady2 :brady3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, it's official. CAM > Peyton.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Started Knowshon Moreno, Shane Vereen, Josh Gotdon, and Dez Bryant in fantasy this week :mark: 

Had Keenan Allen on the bench and had Case Keenum starting as my bye-week fill in though :jose. I should still win barring a transcendent Pierre Garcon performance.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What a satisfying, amazing, ridiculous win last night. Staying up until 6 AM has never felt so good.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I heard that in the last 6 games Geno Smith has thrown 1 td and 10 ints. oof.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DARTH COCK said:


> I heard that in the last 6 games Geno Smith has thrown 1 td and 10 ints. oof.






IT'S SANCHEZ TIME...oh wait that's right, he's done for the year...and ever.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Michael Bush had seven carries for -5 yards yesterday. Please go.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If you want some lulz, look up Ricky Jean-Francois's sack dance. It's up there with Lance Moore's TD dance a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> Started Knowshon Moreno, Shane Vereen, Josh Gotdon, and Dez Bryant in fantasy this week :mark:
> 
> Had Keenan Allen on the bench and had Case Keenum starting as my bye-week fill in though :jose. I should still win barring a transcendent Pierre Garcon performance.


I don't understand how you could possibly lose. Moreno and Gordon combine for like 100 points alone(in my league anyway)

BTW I need Garcon to have a monster performance tonight to guarantee my playoff birth:angel


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MrMister said:


> If you want some lulz, look up Ricky Jean-Francois's sack dance. It's up there with Lance Moore's TD dance a few weeks ago.


His sack dance came when the Colts were down 21. Don't know why the fuck he was dancing!


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Well done Brady, Well done.












MrMister said:


> If you want some lulz, look up Ricky Jean-Francois's sack dance. It's up there with Lance Moore's TD dance a few weeks ago.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap20...ks-brandon-browner-facing-suspension-for-peds

Browner hit with an 8 game suspension.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Turns out the suspension is actually for a year. Ouch.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

lolskins. RG3 isnt even a starting calibre qb at this point


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Skins have 12 yards total in the 2nd half :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Why does :kaep suck so much guys :mcgee1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pretty fucking awful considering his only good game comes against the WORST defense in the league. that was a really stupid rhetorical question, stax. :kobe8


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Redskins where the 6th ranked offense?:bosh.

49ers got some winnable games coming up with the Falcons and Bucs coming up. Rams will be a tough out but i thought the same with them in week 4 and we whooped that ass. Arizona is playing well but i think we've won like 6 straight games. who knows about the Seattle game in 2 weeks. 

Hearing Browner will be suspended and that Crabtree will probably be back for the Seahawks game. Today was a good day.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Well done Brady, Well done.


the brady one isnt as bad as some of the college ones ive seen. one i saw had the texas tech qb act like he was going for the runner but then stops.  
that sack dance is worse the rams player who tried to do the flair strut.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't believe the Dolphins are still in the 6th playoff spot tie with how shitty they've been this year and all the unnecessary fuck shit that's gone on around the team. If they can muster up the first halves vs SD and Carolina and put that in to these last few games we may just crack the playoffs. Gotta finish out games though. Always nice to have 2 games vs the Jets remaining when in a tight playoff race. 

Panthers vs Cowboys NFC Championship Game should be dope as fuck tho


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Opening round going to be Panthers at Lions and Seahawks at Cowboys :side:

Panthers vs Niners in the 2nd round should be fun, as well as Seattle getting slaughtered at the Superdome, :lmao Seattle on the road.

And yes, Seattle probably suffers 3 more losses this season, the tough part of their schedule is here.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I want Dallas to get the 3rd seed so i can see Dallas vs SF. That would be :brie.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Let's not give Dallas the East just yet. We still have 5 games to play.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Joel Anthony said:


> Can't believe the Dolphins are still in the 6th playoff spot tie with how shitty they've been this year and all the unnecessary fuck shit that's gone on around the team. If they can muster up the first halves vs SD and Carolina and put that in to these last few games we may just crack the playoffs. Gotta finish out games though. Always nice to have 2 games vs the Jets remaining when in a tight playoff race.
> 
> Panthers vs *Cowboys* NFC Championship Game should be dope as fuck tho


What an adorably ridiculous thing to say :kobe9


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He said "should be" too as if this is inevitable. Best post of the thread. srs obv


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Opening round going to be Panthers at Lions and Seahawks at Cowboys :side:
> 
> Panthers vs Niners in the 2nd round should be fun, as well as Seattle getting slaughtered at the Superdome, :lmao Seattle on the road.
> 
> *And yes, Seattle probably suffers 3 more losses this season, the tough part of their schedule is here.*


I don't know if I should :lmao or fpalm.

Where exactly will these losses be taking place? Cause they won't be in Seattle. The Saints are hardly the same team when they leave their dome. And we all know how good Seattle plays at home. They might lose the week after in San Fran. That's not an automatic loss though, because the 49ers have their own struggles. That's 2 maybes.

Beyond that... they're going to lose to the lolGiants? I don't care that the game is in New York. There is no reason to think the Seahawks will lose that game. Then they close out at home against the Rams and Cardinals; two teams they have already beaten on the road.

I can't possibly see them dropping 3 of those 5.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't doubt the Bears...I can't even type that without laughing. The Bears D is like my old high school football team...this was 5 years ago so lets see if I can remember...oh yea, not win a single game in 4 years and give up like 50 a game.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

There are still people doubting Seattle? Saints lost to the Jets on the road and some think they are going to beat Seattle in Seattle? Besides Seattle is 5-1 on the road.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, Irsay is flipping out on Twitter again. Dude might be the most annoying owner in sports.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Best post of the thread. srs obv


THEN REP ME DAMNIT.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> So, Irsay is flipping out on Twitter again. Dude might be the most annoying and worst owner in sports.


Fixed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't like him at all, but I don't see how that's remotely true.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah Donald Sterling is still an owner. Jordan too.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> So, Irsay is flipping out on Twitter again. Dude might be the most annoying owner in sports.


He is a total idiot. Posting incoherent ramblings, photos of himself obviously under the influence and just makes an ass of himself.

On the other hand, he is regularly giving out Colts tickets, merchandise, and money to people through Twitter trivia contests.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:lmao I fucking LOVE Smitty

He was just on Mike & Mike, and of course they brought up his trash talking. They asked if his trash talk has ever actually affected the opposing teams' DBs, and he hesitated, then answered: He said he destroyed Fred Smoot's career, and he seemed proud of it. :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> There are still people doubting Seattle? Saints lost to the Jets on the road and some think they are going to beat Seattle in Seattle? Besides Seattle is 5-1 on the road.


5 suspect road wins means nothing, these are teams they should be blowing out of the water, and they are having to come from behind to beat. Falling behind early is not the way to win in the playoffs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How are road wins in Carolina and Arizona suspect? They dominated the Falcons in Atlanta, as well. The only 'suspect' road wins are @ St. Louis and Houston, and even the Rams have played VERY well the past to weeks and aren't bad. Saying they should be blowing the Panthers and Cards out of the water is HILARIOUS.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah fuck, Bears are playing the Vikings this week, which means Peterson is gonna have a field day on our run defense. :mcgee1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stacks will you change your tune if Seattle destroys SF in SF?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Ah fuck, Bears are playing the Vikings this week, which means Peterson is gonna have a field day on our run defense. :mcgee1





Defense? What's that?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No, the only way Seattle makes the SB is if they host the NFC Championship game. If it's in NO, they stand 0 chance.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Defense? What's that?


Dunno. It's something the Bears used to play, and they were pretty good at it too once upon a time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> How are road wins in Carolina and Arizona suspect? They dominated the Falcons in Atlanta, as well. The only 'suspect' road wins are @ St. Louis and Houston, and even the Rams have played VERY well the past to weeks and aren't bad. Saying they should be blowing the Panthers and Cards out of the water is HILARIOUS.


Just because they turned around their seasons now, doesn't mean that they weren't bad when Seattle played them, I'd also lump the home game against Tampa Bay in here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> No, the only way Seattle makes the SB is if they host the NFC Championship game. If it's in NO, they stand 0 chance.


NO still plays Carolina twice. It's possible they don't win the division, much less have HFA for the playoffs.

I don't think anyone is crowning Seattle, but they're obviously a good team.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Stacks will you change your tune if Seattle destroys SF in SF?


Which better not happen.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Saints won't make it to the NFC Championship with their run D. Seahawks-Panthers, quote it.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> :lmao I fucking LOVE Smitty
> 
> He was just on Mike & Mike, and of course they brought up his trash talking. They asked if his trash talk has ever actually affected the opposing teams' DBs, and he hesitated, then answered: He said he destroyed Fred Smoot's career, and he seemed proud of it. :lmao


That DOES seem like something he would be proud of.



MrMister said:


> NO still plays Carolina twice. It's possible they don't win the division, much less have HFA for the playoffs.


You daaaaaaaaaaaaamn right!



pryme tyme said:


> Saints won't make it to the NFC Championship with their run D. Seahawks-Panthers, quote it.


^^^This. Quoted. :mark:

It'll be a great rematch too. Carolina completely blew that game in week 1. This is before they stopped being the same old Panthers who do not know how to win a close game. They've since corrected that and are playing much much better than they were when they played Seattle the first time. The Panthers would be chomping at the bit for a chance to take them on again.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

lol @ any1 not knowing it will be a philly-detroit nfc championship and a philly-san diego super bowl.

you ppl are just downright silly


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chargers winning the Super Bowl? Not sure I buy this.

Must be smoke and mirrors, wires, false flags, etc.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Or a Madden simulation.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Even madden is not that crazy.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

more sillyness

pls abstain


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Cheathawks should be fined a couple mil as a team for breeding a team culture of cheating.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SEVENBURG


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Will there ever be another Thanksgiving game remotely interesting to people outside of fan bases of teams playing?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Well the Lions and Cowboys can never blow out teams so at least their games will be close. May not be the most interesting match-ups but they will probably end up being good games.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*#AllBlackEverything :mark:
*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> Well the Lions and Cowboys can never blow out teams so at least their games will be close. May not be the most interesting match-ups but they will probably end up being good games.


Lions/Packers should be good given what's at stake but yeah, Cowboys/Raiders will probably be bleh. No idea why they didn't do Cowboys/Broncos instead. Plus the Raiders played Dallas on Thanksgiving 4 years ago. Should've mixed it up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They should keep the 3rd game open and be able to move stuff around later in the season like the SNF game, should add this to MNF too.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Will there ever be another Thanksgiving game remotely interesting to people outside of fan bases of teams playing?


How is Ravens-Steelers not a good game lol? The most physical rivalry in the NFL with an all out dog fight for the final wild card spot in the AFC. The only game that doesn't do anything for me is Cowboys-Raiders for obvious reasons. Lions-Packers should at least be entertaining and the night cap in baltimore is a great game to watch even if you aren't a fan of either team because of the playoff implications combined with the intensity of the rivalry.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

pryme tyme what will be the level of gotten to for you if Pittsburgh sweeps Baltimore?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What time is the Packers game on?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: PATRIOTS are WATCHING US ALL WITH THE EYYYYEE...(SEVENBURG))*



MrMister said:


> pryme tyme what will be the level of gotten to for you if Pittsburgh sweeps Baltimore?


 This is what Ravens-Steelers games are all about, win or go home. I wouldn't want it any other way. If we can't beat Pitt at home we frankly don't deserve to go to the playoffs anyway so it is what it is. Go Ravens!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

DARTH COCK said:


> What time is the Packers game on?


12:30pm and for the record Flynn and the rest of the Pack don't stand a chance today!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyone has a chance versus the Lions.



DARTH COCK said:


> What time is the Packers game on?


Packers/Lions is the early game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The last time Flynn played against the Lions he set records.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> How is Ravens-Steelers not a good game lol? The most physical rivalry in the NFL with an all out dog fight for the final wild card spot in the AFC. The only game that doesn't do anything for me is Cowboys-Raiders for obvious reasons. Lions-Packers should at least be entertaining and the night cap in baltimore is a great game to watch even if you aren't a fan of either team because of the playoff implications combined with the intensity of the rivalry.


They might end up being good games, but I just look at the schedule and see 3 games that make me think "oh...". That's all. Like just the usual Thanksgiving Lions and Cowboys games, every year. 2 other teams would be a refreshing change, even if it is the tradition.

Steelers - Ravens has big playoff implications but I just can't get into the rivalry itself. (Colts fan, hate both teams) Lions - Packers would be a fun shootout if Rodgers was playing. Will probably still have some exciting big plays from Detroit, but...

I'll end up watching every game, since it's better than anything else that's on today. "Worst Thanksgiving football ever, see you next year."


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah keep it Lions and Cowboys every year. They stepped up and took on these games way back when. Agreed with Stacks that the night game should be a flex game. That can be your playoff relevant game. Ravens/Steelers is a good fit this year, since the loser will be in a tight spot to remain alive.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

inb4 Matt Flynn RAPES Detroit. 400+ yards. :mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Football Bros. I'm watching the games with my Lions fan Dad and my Cowboys fan Grandfather so that's who the household is cheering for today.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The games are so interesting today I'm not even gonna watch, James Bond marathon instead :mark:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> They might end up being good games, but I just look at the schedule and see 3 games that make me think "oh...". That's all. Like just the usual Thanksgiving Lions and Cowboys games, every year. 2 other teams would be a refreshing change, even if it is the tradition.


If Thanksgiving tradition was a physical object, I would wipe my ass with it and then set it on fire. Fuck people with their stupid goddamned traditions. Give us good football games on marquee occasions.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd remove all Thursday, Saturday, and Monday night games, and add a 1130 EST game on Sunday nights. Sunday is for football, no other days.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tater said:


> If Thanksgiving tradition was a physical object, I would wipe my ass with it and then set it on fire. Fuck people with their stupid goddamned traditions. Give us good football games on marquee occasions.


Here here! Although, this Lions - Packers game is pretty damn entertaining with how bad the Packers offense has been.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Here here! Although, this Lions - Packers game is pretty damn entertaining with how bad the Packers offense has been.


Yeah, the yard disparity in this game. :deandre

And the score too. :deandre


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Packers suck right now. Even if Rodgers had been playing they would have struggled, Lions destroying their offensive line. DAT Ogletree catch, too.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Offensive yards: 563 to 69. Is that the biggest differential in NFL history?

God damn you James Jones. Ruined it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

JACKSONVILLE JAGUARS – 538 yards (vs. St. Louis Rams – L, 14-17 – Oct. 20 1996)
The Jaguars picked up 36 first downs compared to the Rams 8 … Jacksonville held the ball for double the amount of time the Rams had it (41:34 to 18:26) … QB Mark Brunell also threw five interceptions, one of which was returned 92 yards for a TD, which helped lead to the loss.

Those expansion Jags :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Mister will appreciate those STATS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Which team is worse; the 2011 Colts or 2013 Packers without Rodgers?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck you all saying the Lions shouldn't keep their game. They started the tradition. So suck a dick.

Besides, nobody knows who will be good before the season. Packers/Lions was looking like a good matchup before Rodgers got hurt. Stop being all butthurt. We don't need to see Denver or New England on nationally television for the 112380458392th time.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Perfect Poster said:


> Fuck you all saying the Lions shouldn't keep their game. They started the tradition. So suck a dick.
> 
> Besides, nobody knows who will be good before the season. Packers/Lions was looking like a good matchup before Rodgers got hurt. Stop being all butthurt. We don't need to see Denver or New England on nationally television for the 112380458392th time.


Well, it wouldn't be so bad if they didn't lose basically every year on Thanksgiving. I couldn't imagine many people outside of the fan base really caring to see their tradition carry on with another loss. But I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

Gotta agree, *Perfect Poster*. I like the tradition.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Well, it wouldn't be so bad if they didn't lose basically every year on Thanksgiving. I couldn't imagine many people outside of the fan base really caring to see their tradition carry on with another loss. But I can see where you're coming from.


Clearly you didn't watch today.

And the Lions are 34-38 in Thanksgiving games. Get yo facts straight :durant3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Detroit is probably my 2nd favorite team to watch, so I'm fine w/ it.. The more Detroit is televised, the better.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Perfect Poster said:


> Clearly you didn't watch today.
> 
> And the Lions are 34-38 in Thanksgiving games. Get yo facts straight :durant3


I did watch. And I was referring to recent history, as in the 9 straight Thanksgiving losses before today. That fact is straight. Errrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL Cowboys

0:31 time of possession in this second quarter.


----------



## taketheatrain (Nov 28, 2013)

lolcowgirls. No playoffs for you.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I hate playing against rb's like Rashad Jennings in fantasy. This ****** only has 30 yds rushing on 14 carries and still has 2 freaking TD's :cuss:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Dez Bryant CARRYING my fantasy team with 2 receptions for 28 yards! :vince5 ........ :vince7


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

:romo


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I take back what I said about Dez 

Hopefully this game's good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

COWBOYS COWBOYS COWBOYS

:mark: :romo de:mark

Oh you say it'll be December when they play next? fuck


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> LOL Cowboys
> 
> 0:31 time of possession in this second quarter.


:romo



taketheatrain said:


> lolcowgirls. No playoffs for you.


:romo



MrMister said:


> Oh you say it'll be December when they play next? fuck


:romo3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Good thing the entire NFC East is shit, so even 1-3 in December could win the division.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Bawlmer destroyin' the Pitt'! Just as predicted! :brock


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Whew, another high blood pressure inducing game. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

gg no re. Have a nice offseason Shittsburgh


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TUCKER carrying this team week in and week out


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*TUCKER is clearly MVP of the league right now. Dude might not ever miss another FG.*


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

In tears laughing at Flacco's press conference explaining how he saw Tomlin watching this play on the big screen and trying to be sly lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Jacoby legit sitting at a table in the middle of the field in the midst of an interview DESTROYING a turkey leg. I mean this motherfucker had turkey meat flying on the reporter. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I used to be hungry as shit after playing games of high school football, and let's say that I wasn't a wide receiver and kick returner. I don't blame the guy


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Glad we won but the officiating was atrocious. Ike Taylor should've been flagged for defensive holding about 753683 times, Torrey was abusing him. Tomlin doing his Sal Alosi impression wad just egregious though, right in front of a ref too. Should've resulted in an automatic TD. The league will fine him but it's the inability of the officials to make such a crucial/easy call thats alarming.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Jacoby legit sitting at a table in the middle of the field in the midst of an interview DESTROYING a turkey leg. I mean this motherfucker had turkey meat flying on the reporter. :ti


I about lost it when both guys almost knocked her over to get some of that turkey :lol
They didn't give fuck all about her questions. Just killing those turkey legs :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RAVENS

b/c that second game never occurred. fml


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Glad we won but the officiating was atrocious. Ike Taylor should've been flagged for defensive holding about 753683 times, Torrey was abusing him. Tomlin doing his Sal Alosi impression wad just egregious though, right in front of a ref too. Should've resulted in an automatic TD. The league will fine him but it's the inability of the officials to make such a crucial/easy call thats alarming.


I sware you say officiating was bad after every single game the Ravens play..


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> I sware you say officiating was bad after every single game the Ravens play..


are you saying it wasn't?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

^ Pure gold right there


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

cant believe people are making light of someone trying to ruin the integrity of the game

he should be arrested in all honesty


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

TROLL ON TOMLIN


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That's the black Garrett face right there


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> I sware you say officiating was bad after every single game the Ravens play..


You can't be serious lol. Yeah we won and I'm saying the officiating sucked to be cute. I'm assuming you didn't watch the game and live under a rock because Tomlin getting away with trying to trip Jacoby is the biggest NFL news story right now. It wasn't just a bad no call, it was arguably the most egregious missed call of the entire year. Plenty of opinions on whether the Pats-Panthers PI was a catchable ball and all that. There's no discussion on the Tomlin play, it's unanimous that he did it intentionally and it should've been an automatic TD.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

if he had tripped/gotten ran over by Jones isn't that a automatic td? awfully counter intuitive.

I remember people bringing that up when Flacco joked about it after the superbowl.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

DARTH COCK said:


> *if he had tripped/gotten ran over by Jones isn't that a automatic td? awfully counter intuitive.*
> 
> I remember people bringing that up when Flacco joked about it after the superbowl.


Exactly which is why is was an awful play on Tomlin's part, Cortez Allen was getting close to catching Jacoby without Tomlin stepping on to the field which is why he should've cost his team a TD when they actually had a good shot at making the tackle anyway. Tomlin also commits 2 penalties right in front of the ref. The ref running down the sideline had to re-adjust his path because of Tomlin and that's a penalty that has been getting called all year. On top of that he also interfered in the field of play which is an automatic TD. 

Yeah Flacco said Tomlin did his SB play lol


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

how was it an awful play if he got away with it?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

padraic said:


> how was it an awful play if he got away with it?


Because Cortez Allen didn't even need Tomlin to do that to make the tackle and if the right call was made Tomlin would've cost his team a TD when they would've made the tackle anyway. It be one thing if Jacoby had a clear break away TD but risking the game on the refs not calling such an egregious foul is a horrible decision when you see how close Allen already was. Tomlin got extremely lucky and if that play happened 100 times it would get called about 90 times. Not a calculated decision at all. If the right call was made Steeler fans would want his ass for it, Allen was making that tackle with or without Tomlin interfering. Why am I even explaining this, your season is over lol. Have a nice offseason. Enjoy playing meaningless games for the remainder of the season.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

nah, if anything it was jones' fault for letting it break his stride. tomlin didnt hit him and had no intention to, no need to let it affect him. he was trying to punk him into getting caught and he did. allen wasnt gonna catch him. 



pryme tyme said:


> Why am I even explaining this, your season is over lol. Have a nice offseason. Enjoy playing meaningless games for the remainder of the season.


i take it math isnt your strong suit...

btw you are awfully aggressive, do you not get laid enough or something? lol


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Last night was a playoff game and both teams knew it. Stick a fork in em they're done, have a nice offseason man. Time to start thinking draft lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Last night was a playoff game and both teams knew it. Stick a fork in em they're done, have a nice offseason man. Time to start thinking draft lol


Ravens aren't going anywhere either, lol.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Stad said:


> Ravens aren't going anywhere either, lol.


I would normally keep this to myself but neither are the Chiefs. The Ravens are a more dangerous team if we make it to the post season then the Chiefs, as are the Chargers. It's clear that the Chiefs are frauds and only have a good record from playing a last place schedule and beating up on scrub teams for the entire 1st half of the year. The minute they got tested by teams like the Broncos and Chargers they crumbled. Alex Smith is a joke and can only manage games against bad teams. QB's like Flacco and Rivers can actually win in the playoffs and put up points on good defenses, I would be shocked if the Chiefs won a single playoff game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:banderas number never lie.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Ignoring PT's shameful display*



Pratchett said:


> I about lost it when both guys almost knocked her over to get some of that turkey :lol
> They didn't give fuck all about her questions. Just killing those turkey legs :lmao


:ti Glad I wasn't the only one, dudes were murdering that Turkey, didn't even want the game balls. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:lmao the ref actually ran around tomlin.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> I would normally keep this to myself but neither are the Chiefs. The Ravens are a more dangerous team if we make it to the post season then the Chiefs, as are the Chargers. It's clear that the Chiefs are frauds and only have a good record from playing a last place schedule and beating up on scrub teams for the entire 1st half of the year. The minute they got tested by teams like the Broncos and Chargers they crumbled. Alex Smith is a joke and can only manage games against bad teams. QB's like Flacco and Rivers can actually win in the playoffs and put up points on good defenses, I would be shocked if the Chiefs won a single playoff game.


Where did i say the Chiefs were going anywhere?? 2-14 season to a 9-2 record so far, one of the best turnarounds in NFL history, i'm just happy the Chiefs are moving in the right direction. 

Hali and Houston our 2 best pass rushers got hurt in the 1st half of the Chargers game as well btw and call Alex whatever you want, doesn't change the fact he's had a better season than Flacco has.

I would honestly take a healthy Chiefs team to beat the Ravens in the playoffs if they met, especially at Arrowhead.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Peyton da God :kobe9


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UDFK, thoughts on how Peyton is barely batter than Romo?

Actually Romo might be better. He never had two Hall of Fame WRs. Peyton's defenses were better. Peyton's offensive lines were better.

Yep, Romo > Peyton.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: IT'S A SEVENBURG THANKSGIVING*



Stad said:


> Where did i say the Chiefs were going anywhere?? 2-14 season to a 9-2 record so far, one of the best turnarounds in NFL history, i'm just happy the Chiefs are moving in the right direction.
> 
> Hali and Houston our 2 best pass rushers got hurt in the 1st half of the Chargers game as well btw and call Alex whatever you want, doesn't change the fact he's had a better season than Flacco has.
> 
> I would honestly take a healthy Chiefs team to beat the Ravens in the playoffs if they met, especially at Arrowhead.


I meant no disrespect to the progress the Chiefs have made this year, because they no doubt have come a pretty long way. With that said if your gonna make a back handed comment you should expect one back lol. I would take the Ravens over the Chiefs in the playoffs, we match up well with any team that's primary means of offense is running the ball. We can be suspect in pass defense at times, especially with TE's but the Chiefs would have a hard timing just moving the chains. Jimmy Smith on Bowe, Webb on Avery, no playmaker at TE. The QB's that typically beat the Ravens are usually the Peyton Manning/Aaron Rodgers/Roethlisberger types who can win by spreading out our defense and stretching the field. Alex Smith is captain check down, I like that match up a lot for us but it's not likely we'll get matched up unless the Ravens end up winning the division. I would see it being a re-hashing of the Ravens-Chiefs WC game @ Arrowhead in 2011 as well as Alex Smith vs the Ravens in 2011 with a stacked 49ers team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

:romo


----------



## taketheatrain (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*



CamillePunk said:


> :romo
> 
> :romo
> 
> :romo3



Cowboys are still losing the first playoff game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

kobra why don't you use your kobra account?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Kobra gonna Kobra?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Feel like I can leave this here


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/machine

NFL Playoff Predictor. Post your results 

Here's mine:

AFC
Denver 14-2
New England 12-4
Kansas City 11-5
Indianapolis 10-6
Cincinatti 10-6
Baltimore 9-7

NFC
Seahawks 13-3
New Orleans 12-4
Carolina 12-4
SF 11-5
Detroit 10-6
Dallas 10-6


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, my preseason picks are so off. NFC especially. I had:

Denver 14-2
Indianapolis 12-4
Cincinnati 11-5
New England 11-5
Houston 10-6
Baltimore 10-6

Seattle 13-3
Atlanta 13-3
Green Bay 12-4
Dallas 10-6
San Francisco 12-4
St. Louis 10-6


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

My results were:
1. Broncos (14-2)
2. Pats (13-3)
3. Bengals (11-5)
4. Colts (10-6)
5. Chiefs (12-4)
6. Chargers (9-7)

1. Seahawks (14-2)
2. Saints (12-4)
3. Lions (10-6)
4. Cowboys (10-6)
5. Panthers (12-4)
6. 49ers (12-4)


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Why is Giants vs. Redskins the Sunday night matchup again? They should've flexed Cardinals vs. Eagles to that slot or any other game with two teams that have a shot at the playoffs. :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

NFC
1 Saints 13-3
2 Seahawks 13-3
3 Cowboys 10-6
4 Lions 9-7
5 Carolina 12-4
6 49ers 12-4

AFC
1 Chiefs 14-2
2 Patriots 13-3
3 Bengals 10-6
4 colts 10-6
5 Broncos 13-3
6 Steelers 9-7


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*



taketheatrain said:


> Cowboys are still losing the first playoff game.


Cowboys are making the playoffs?! :mark: 

:romo GOAT


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*










:ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*



PGSucks said:


> Why is Giants vs. Redskins the Sunday night matchup again? They should've flexed Cardinals vs. Eagles to that slot or any other game with two teams that have a shot at the playoffs. :side:


I guess because it's the NFC East, and that division always gets attention. :draper2


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I feel pretty confident that the Bucs can beat Cam and the Panthers.

Hopefully the Bucs D can tell Steve Smith to "ice up son"


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Stiffest challenge to date since the win streak. I'm just gonna hope for a good game once all is said and done.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I'm so excited for Football I couldn't even sleep anymore haha.

But I really really can't wait for Saints @ Seahawks :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

A week without the Seahawks isn't a good one. The team is too much fun to miss these days. Lets hope Broncos vs Chiefs II can be a good follow up to the classic Denver had last week & the shootout Chiefs were embroiled in. SHOOTOUT x2


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

If Bears won't win tonight..


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I still think the highlight of my weekend will be the ending of that Auburn/Alabama game, but I know that Broncos/Chiefs game should be very even since they are playing at Arrowhead.

I'm also pretty excited to see the Eagles/Cardinals game, who would of thunk it? haha.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Cards keep winning & FOLES. Out of nowhere things become interesting. Meanwhile Falcons & Texans are total flops. Love the unpredictability of a season.

Best one is how Jags might not have the worst record once the regular season is over.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*



William Murderface said:


> I feel pretty confident that the Bucs can beat Cam and the Panthers.
> 
> Hopefully the Bucs D can tell Steve Smith to "ice up son"


:ti


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

RIDLEY


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

It's for the best. Ridley is talented but his fumbling issues are just too much. I'm expecting him to either get traded or released in the offseason.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Trent Richardson demoted to back up :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

trent 0.0


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I am going to the Bills/Falcons game today, so, if you see someone fly as fuck up in the nosebleeds, hi.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/writer...elers-facing-fine-possible-loss-of-draft-pick

Multiple sources reporting Tomlin is facing not just a fine but a potential loss of a late round pick :lmao

Considering he could've injured Jacoby or completely fucked up the AFC playoffs I think taking a 7th round pick would help drive the point home that intentionally infringing the integrity of the game will not be tolerated. Especially from an NFL HC, regardless of his punishment Tomlin has embarrassed the entire Steelers organization.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Jay is back! Jay Ratliff that is. :side:

He's playing for the first time in over a year. I don't know the full story of his divorce with the Cowboys, but I know it wasn't pretty. Either way, hopefully he helps Chicago's damaged D-line.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I don't know the details either really. He kept getting injured, so I just forgot about him. He was really good a few years ago playing NT while being undersized. I guess that caught up with him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hilton caused an interception. Great start, again.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

GRONK smash!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

We're the worst team in the league right now. We're making Miami look great. 

Pretty sure the Jags would blow us out.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Lol, Josh Freeman can't even get the role of coming in and running 1 play to end the half for the Vikings.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Officiating in the Colts - Titans game has been laughably pathetic.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Alshon Jeffery!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pep Hamilton should not be a fucking NFL offensive coordinator. Go back to college. You are fucking pathetic.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

*EIGHT STRAIGHT VICTORIES* :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Drafting Josh Gordon and stashing him on my bench for the first couple weeks was a :mark: :mark: :mark: decision. 

Great game between New England and Houston...somehow.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Houston = lol. Franchise needs to be dissolved, bigger disappointment than the Falcons IMO. 

Josh Gordon = 2nd best WR in the NFL? 

Titans/Cols officiating = rofl

Jacksonville/Cleveland = Somehow has been entertaining, legitimately. LOL @ CLEVELAND blowing that TD! Hahaha

Also - how many people are aware that every single year, for the past 12 years (I believe) at least 1 team has gone from worst to first in back to back seasons. This year will be the Eagles, because Dallas will choke the NFC East away. You just know they will.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I would have preferred a blowout but it was a great game to watch. Really worrying how bad the Pats D looked most of the game, Pats offense has looked great the 2nd half of the season but the D has gotten pretty bad. This weeks performance is worst than last weeks. Last week there was a defensive TD and they got fucked due to Pats turnovers relatively great field position.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Kansas City vs Denver would be better if Justin Houston was playing. I need fantasy points from Peyton and Moreno, so I care about a high scoring game more than anything. Denver loses this game and they might lose home field as result. Huge game for them. Chiefs win and they can still hold out for home field, but I think they'll lose games in last few weeks. 

Seattle vs New Orleans tomorrow is going to be awesome.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I hope Mel Tucker and most of the defensive coaches get shown the door in the offseason. I understand injuries and everything, but this is one of the worst Bears defenses IN YEARS. Fuckin' soft as butter.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

KNILE DAVIS :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*



SoupBro said:


>


That's great. Really does a perfect job of summarizing the 2013 Houston Texans too. At least Atlanta has allowed themselves to get blown out lately and not waste their fans time with false hope of potential victory so they can go find something better to do. Houston bullshits their fans by pretending to win each week, only to lose. 

Love this fast paced scoring KC game. KEEP SCORING GUYS! I NEED FANTASY POINTS FROM MANNING/MORENO


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*



Freeloader said:


> Also - how many people are aware that every single year, for the past 12 years (I believe) at least 1 team has gone from worst to first in back to back seasons. This year will be the Eagles, because Dallas will choke the NFC East away. You just know they will.


Yep we will. Hope i'm wrong tho.

Expecting a God like performance from the Chicago D next Monday & a Romo special.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That great Chiefs D.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

What a terrible call for PI against Kansas City. Let them play. 

Every single time bullshit like that draws a flag, I think back to the NFL in 80's and 90's and go "Jesus Christ, Dan Marino would _shred_ people with these new coverage rules". He'd throw for 6000 yards and 60 TD's with today's frequent flags. Marino and Rice earned their numbers back when it was hard.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Eric Decker- 24, Chiefs- 21.

Damn, this Albert injury looks pretty bad. I was really pissed when KC tagged him. Wanted the Colts to sign him. Instead, we got Godser Cherilus


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

These drops are killing KC, it's the fact that they are for big and huge games that makes them worse.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

*Cincy forcing their will *rape* on San Diego via the run game. The Bengals might actually win this.*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Bengals D forcing them turnovers. Almost makes Dalton seem a competent QB.
Covers over a lot of his mistakes.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*



HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *Cincy forcing their will *rape* on San Diego via the run game. The Bengals might actually win this.*


The Law Firm closing it out. Very nice.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

DAT KNOSHOWN. I was actually nervous starting him with a bum leg over Vereen, but they've been about even so far.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

so this was a fumble http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-...75777/Ridley-s-fumble-is-recovered-by-Woodley but that wasn't?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, it's a shame the Chiefs can't play the Bills and Browns in the playoffs. Their defense is going to get even more wrecked and exposed come January.

Peyton Watch: 41 Touchdowns.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I played someone who had Peyton and Decker who combined for 70+ fantasy points alone and am somehow still in it lol. If Alfred Morris get's 9.5 points I win, could that be any more 50/50 :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Chiefs could've won that game. Alex Smith INT in the end zone early was a crippler. You can't beat Denver if you get it that close and don't score.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

*Just saw on FoxSports1 that two people have been arrested after someone is killed in the Arrowhead parking lot. *


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *Just saw on FoxSports1 that two people have been arrested after someone is killed in the Arrowhead parking lot. *


Unbelievable.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

That Sunday Night Game discussion :lmao


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*



Freeloader said:


> That's great. Really does a perfect job of summarizing the 2013 Houston Texans too. At least Atlanta has allowed themselves to get blown out lately and not waste their fans time with false hope of potential victory so they can go find something better to do. Houston bullshits their fans by pretending to win each week, only to lose.
> 
> Love this fast paced scoring KC game. KEEP SCORING GUYS! I NEED FANTASY POINTS FROM MANNING/MORENO


*I've watched the last couple of Texans games. I'm scratching my head everytime I hear one of the broadcast commentators mention how Houston has the #1 rated defense in the league. All I see,besides some phenomenal playing from JJ Watt, is them getting destroyed by the run game and big, physical receivers.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

This sunday night game is actually a good bit of fun. If the second half remains clean, it should end that way. 

YAY


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's weird that the Texans have the #1 ranked defense when they are the worst team in the league.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

They don't. Plz don't disrespect Carolina like that again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Arcade said:


> It's weird that the Texans have the #1 ranked defense when they are the worst team in the league.


Like when San Diego had the #1 ranked offense and defense a few years back, yet had a losing record. Shit's weird.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Well they also had the WOAT Special Teams, so when you have matadors giving your opponents field position, of course they'll have GOAT defensive yardage ranks.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Tuck doing work so far.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Some dickhead ran out on the field during the Bills/Falcons game and got arrested.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hahaha, fucking Pierre Garçon. Love seeing you fuck up on that scrub team.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Fire these officials. That shit is inexcusable. I hate both these teams but fuck.. that makes your whole league look so bush league.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, regardless of the refs fucking that up, they had the 1st until Garçon gave up the ball. Still sucks though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*



RyanPelley said:


> Well, regardless of the refs fucking that up, they had the 1st until Garçon gave up the ball. Still sucks though.


Fact is, if it was 3rd and 1 instead of the 1st they initially put up... they probably would have run a different play and then the 4th down or next 1st down would not necessarily have been what happaned.

This year has shown how far the NFL has fallen and I'm sick of it. Somthing fucking needs to be done about these horrid refs, the horrid rules, adn the overall piss poor state of the game. It's hard to look at the NFL this year and think of it as anything but a bad joke being played on everyone.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Tough loss for the Skins, just adding on to there dreadful season.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Stripping of the ball or not, that ending was way too screwy to be ignored. You can't have a slip up like that. Bush league. Besides, if it would have been 3rd and short like originally intended, the play would have probably been different to prevent the stripping from occurring.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Well what's done is done and it now time to wait for the game of the week :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Always frustrating when officials dictate the end of a game than the players. It's a pet peeve for me.

SEAHAWKS VS SAINTS though. :banderas


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I don't think the Redskins know how to catch.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

The Redskins have dropped a lot of balls this year, I would assume they would take a reciever in the first round of the draft.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

with what pick?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Clearly I am not all up on my Redskins current draft picks knowledge


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*



Kabraxal said:


> Fact is, if it was 3rd and 1 instead of the 1st they initially put up... they probably would have run a different play and then the 4th down or next 1st down would not necessarily have been what happaned.
> 
> This year has shown how far the NFL has fallen and I'm sick of it. Somthing fucking needs to be done about these horrid refs, the horrid rules, adn the overall piss poor state of the game. It's hard to look at the NFL this year and think of it as anything but a bad joke being played on everyone.


Oh yeah, absolutely. I doubt a running team would have gone deep on 3rd and 1. Totally sucks for them. Fixing to be a pretty good finish to the game. But say Garcon actually does his job and holds on to the ball there, the ref fuck up could have been erased and not labeled as the reason the Redskins lost. WHAT IFs.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I can already see that Miami and Baltimore will finish tied or Ravens will win one more and get that 6th spot. Just how it is. They own our souls. 

DID THIS SHIT REALLY HAPPEN THOUGH?










NEVER GO FULL ELI.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I am a Giants fan, but them keeping themselves barely alive is just annoying at this point. Lose and purpose and get the higher draft picks! 

And the referees totally boned that at the end. Skins got screwed. Granted, they got the 1st down anyway and Garcon just coughed up the ball, but the play calling would have been different had they been granted the measurement or if they had at least known what the right down was.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Reese is okay but they just new a whole new philosophy coaching wise. I know Gilbride has the numbers to back him up... but he's the luckiest OC I've ever seen. A lot of his calls are really mind boggling to me and the talent on the field bails him out a lot, or has in the past at least. Fewell has had to deal with a lot of injuries, especially last year having to switch to heavy DB defenses, but he doesn't let the dogs loose enough which is what Giants fans ultimately want to see. I think Reese will get back to making solid draft choices. 

Tough year for the Jints but they should be back. They were a few minutes away from being 1 game out of the playoffs last week. After an 0-6 start, can you really ask for anything more? I actually think the team is playing tough and would be somewhat happy that they are showing fight. I hate seeing my team lose, especially on purpose.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Mike Glennon fuck ups. Not as common as one may think. S'ok. Three wins in a row was a good streak for 'em. Now there are a whole slew of contenders to be labeled as "worst team in the NFL this season". Helllllllo Texans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Texans being the worst team in the league is :ti


They started 11-0 last year? They've gone 3-13 since then. CONTENDERS. :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ITS THE TEXANS' YEAR! /fuckem


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

The most impressive losing streak of the year. You know you're falling when the Jags not only defeat you, but can manage some steady wins to not lose nearly ten straight. This season is nucking futs.

Case Keenum, Ben Tate, & JJ Watt. Man, those dudes have to be pissed when playing pretty well gets you squat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

eh, Jags have won 3 out of their last 4. Texans also should have lost those two first wins, but somehow managed to comeback in those games. :ti


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

It's all for the sake of getting the point across. b/c really, Jags don't have much there. Yet they can win. What's Houston's problem? Exactly. A sure fire mess that has TURNED US ALL UPSIDE DOWN.

Didn't Texans beat the Chargers on a total flub up? Remember something like that. Or maybe Chargers just choked. Seems like them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Texans should be 0-12. It's just that the Chargers & Titans choked massively, especially the Chargers, during their first two games. Chargers were up by either 21 or 24 and blew their lead. The Titans got a pick 6 off Schaub and were up by 10 with like 3 minutes left and ended up blowing the game.

They are the worst team in the league. And I don't know how to feel about it. On one hand, I'm happy that my least favorite team is the worst team in the league. But on the other hand, I don't like the fact that my least favorite team has a high chance of getting the #1 pick.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That's true ^ Especially their comeback vs. Tennessee. It's funny how they slowly put the pieces together in building an AFC powerhouse, before two embarrassing playoff losses in New England and have so quickly fallen back to shit.

Colts are the only AFC South team not to lose to Jacksonville! Which makes me wonder about our week 17 matchup... which I'm going to. That'll be the worst fucking holiday treat ever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Eh, they were always pretenders in my eyes. Never thought they would do anything of significance as long as Schaub was their starting QB.

To tell the truth, Schaub and Kubiak both should've been let go years ago. The hiring of Wade Phillips saved Kubiak's ass and by default with keeping Kubiak, they extended Schaub. Keenum is better than Schaub but that's not saying much. I won't be shocked at all if the Texans draft a QB early. In fact, I expect it.

And I'm still banking on them drafting Manziel if they keep Kubiak. Kubiak went to Texas A&M and is a massive homer for them. So of course he'd make sure they take the A&M guy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I still remember last year in our loss to them when we managed to complete a fourth quarter comeback and with a minute left Gabbert managed to throw a deep pass for a TD. :jose


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Right. Chargers had yet another 20+ lead and blew it at the end of the day. Classic.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JINGLE LUCKS said:


> I still remember last year in our loss to them when we managed to complete a fourth quarter comeback and with a minute left Gabbert managed to throw a deep pass for a TD. :jose


Ugh... Cecil Fucking Shorts.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

You should have started the Bengal's D pryme time. It wouldn't have been so close for you. :troll


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Welp, I lost first round of playoffs in my pay league. My team absolutely shit the bed last week, so I came into this week down 60. Ended up losing by 40. RIP Roy's Boys.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Knowshon will always love you.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LoF7TqehY8U


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

shoulda started the 49ers d :lelbron.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Got Saints pulling off an upset tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Saints FTW tonight.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Ehhh not buying the Saints tonight. They aren't the same team on the road, averaging 2 TD's less away from the Superdome. Saints run D is also suspect so that's a juicy match up for Marshawn Lynch. If it was in NO I would take the Saints but the Seahawks are just too much @ home for a pretty sub par road team in New Orleans. I still think if a team takes out the Seahawks at home in the playoffs it will be the Panthers, I'm just not impressed by the Saints at all when they have to play on the road.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I heard the Saints have one of the better road records, which surprised me, because I thought they weren't good on the road either.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Best road record in the NFL since '09, iirc.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just because I hate the Saints, I hope the Seahawks torch them and the Panthers win out for the division / 2nd seed.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Normally I would take the Hawks at home, but they are short on CBs right now, so I'm leaning towards Saints.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

3-2 road record doesn't really tell the whole story for the Saints imo. Falcons win was a struggle and the 16-14 win over the Bucs would've been a L against most teams. They came out flat on the road pretty much every game except for the Bears @ Soldier field in week 5. Even though they won their games against the Falcons and Bucs they were far from impressive. I still don't think they are a good road team and we'll see that tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I was at yesterday's Rams-Niners game. Good stuff, although it's slightly worrying that 23 points is a big day for the offense. Kaepernick looked a bit better and having three actual receivers--two wide-outs and a TE, natch--made for a difference. The defense continues to rule.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

I see the Seahawks winning 28-24. Seattle has a well-rounded team although they are lacking right now in the defensive back department. Saints have a better shot at the W if the game is in the Superdome. 

As a Bears fan, I'm pissed off at Trestman's call yesterday for Gould to kick the FG on 2nd down. The Bears were driving, and Forte was having his way with the Vikings D. They could have gotten closer, hell could have a shot at 6 if they had kept going.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

This'll be a good game, I'm taking Seattle this time but it should be close.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

If the Seahawks win, i might become a fan of theirs for the rest of the year. Just to have a team to cheer for in the playoffs.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Seattle is already putting the boots to NO.

Would be great to see Brady or Manning against that D in the SuperBowl


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Team Adderall man....its real


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, this has been easy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Well my prediction went well


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Well my prediction went well


lol I told yall the Saints weren't good on the road. If they let Carolina win the division and take their divisional home game they're really screwed.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*



Freeloader said:


> If the Seahawks win, i might become a fan of theirs for the rest of the year. Just to have a team to cheer for in the playoffs.


You can always support the home team :draper2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

SEAHWAKS :mark:

Panthers and Saints are now tied for the division, with two games still to play between them.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

This game sucks. What a letdown, expected it to be more competitive. Go Seattle I guess.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

SEAHAWKS :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

CHEATHAWKS

WHOLE TEAM MUST BE POPPING RITALIN


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Stax mad :kaep ain't as good as Wilson


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*









Scored 175 in fantasy :mark: :mark: :mark:

EDIT: Didn't bother editing out my opponent's name. Oh well


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Seahawks are easily a Superbowl team at this point, as I don't see anyone beating them in Seattle in the playoffs at this point. Carolina maybe?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

No one can beat them at home. Period.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Everyone (PT mostly) plz stop posting Fantasy Football updates about your teams. Nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

b/c I'm such a slave to fashion trends...

SEAHAWKS.

Not even a competitive game in the slightest. Holy crap, Seattle.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Everyone (PT mostly) plz stop posting Fantasy Football updates about your teams. The few people who don't play fantasy or drafted a shitty team don't give a fuck.


Fixed. I enjoy reading PGSucks, Ryan Pelley + others fantasy related posts. Just ignore the occasional fantasy talk if it doesn't appeal to you (I ignore posts all the time that's subject matter doesn't appeal to me). Expecting no one to talk about fantasy football in an NFL thread is a pretty odd request considering how popular it is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Seattle peaking a bit too soon:side:

New Orleans D got exposed last night. At any rate, looking forward to NO/Carolina the next 3 weeks.:mark:


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Seahawks beasting :mark:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Detroit Lions. Playoff Team?*

Yes No


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

My apologies if my fantasy updates bothered anyone. I'm just happy because ONE of my teams is good. 

Seahawks vs. 49ers and Saints vs. Panthers this weekend :mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 13: Tomlin tripping the light fantastic (yes it's the 1920s shut up it w*

Tomlin back tracking on his original comments and now full taking responsibility for doing something he personally described as "illegal". Guess he figured the NFL would go easier on him if he stopped playing dumb and trying to insult everyone's intelligence. I think he made the right move today and should've said that from day 1, trying to pull the honest mistake card certainly didn't endear him to the league during their deliberation process. I say the Steelers don't lose the 7th round pick like it's been speculated but Tomlin and the Steelers organization both get fined 6 figures separately.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Seahawks vs Niners isn't anything I'm gonna get excited for until I see KAEP and company putting up numbers to make it a game. On paper, I'm expecting another dominate go from Seattle. It's at that point now.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:kaep has been playing well the past couple of weeks. Hopefully Crabs has another good game against Seattle, because I don't want another snoozefest.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I think Seahawks/Broncos would be a great Super Bowl.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Tomlin back tracking on his original comments and now full taking responsibility for doing something he personally described as "illegal". Guess he figured the NFL would go easier on him if he stopped playing dumb and trying to insult everyone's intelligence. I think he made the right move today and should've said that from day 1, trying to pull the honest mistake card certainly didn't endear him to the league during their deliberation process. I say the Steelers don't lose the 7th round pick like it's been speculated but Tomlin and the Steelers organization both get fined 6 figures separately.


Except he's still standing by it being an honest mistake, which it clearly was not. He intentionally tried to disrupt Jacoby's path to the endzone. Obviously he can't admit to doing it on purpose though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The routes are fun during the first half of the game. Once it's nearly the end of the three and it's getting ugly, that's when the option to change the channel comes up. Seattle is gonna kill the ratings if they continue to murder the other good teams. Hyperbole! :hayden3


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> The routes are fun during the first half of the game. Once it's nearly the end of the three and it's getting ugly, that's when the option to change the channel comes up. Seattle is gonna kill the ratings if they continue to murder the other good teams. Hyperbole! :hayden3


Why weren't you watching RAW? :vince7


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DVR is a wonderful invention.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Who watches RAW live? :lmao

Anyways can't wait for Saints/Panthers :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

People who don't want to fast forward goodies like WWE app demonstrations or Los Matadores vs 3MB x227.

Panthers are creeping up. ICE UP, SON.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

RAW has the lowest priority on my DVR and never ends up actually recording. :jose

Just looked at the Monday Night matchup. I'm expecting a shootout with both of those turrible defenses :ti


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Raw always ends up recording for me. Wel usualy i end up canceling it and watching the game or something better.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm gonna say this about a year before they actually get the recognition they deserve from the media.. Jimmy Smith and Alterraun Verner have become elite corners this year. The fact that they probably won't make the pro bowl after the kind of year each has had is further proof why the pro bowl is a joke. I checked Jimmy out on PFF and their numbers also back up his tremendous form this year, graded at +8.4 over the last 7 weeks. That's better then Darrelle Revis and right there with Patrick Peterson and Richard Sherman.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Did anyone else see this?

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/laces-out/vernon-davis-is-proposing-a-new-rule-and-it-makes-perfect-sense-120213?cmpid=msn%3Afoxsports%3Aansfox11

At first I was like, "That is horrible", but the more I thought about it, if you are not wearing a cup then you are just asking for an injury to your junk.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I saw it happen live. :jose.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

According to the 506, 90% of the US gets Seattle - San Fran late Sunday... for whatever fucking reason, central Indiana randomly gets Giants - Chargers. WTF.

And that's the only late game we get. Guess I'll kill my ass and back sitting on BW3's shitty bar stool for 3 hours straight watching good games.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> According to the 506, 90% of the US gets Seattle - San Fran late Sunday... for whatever fucking reason, central Indiana randomly gets Giants - Chargers. WTF.
> 
> And that's the only late game we get. Guess I'll kill my ass and back sitting on BW3's shitty bar stool for 3 hours straight watching good games.


Well I got Comcast and checked the schedule, and Seattle/San Francisco is listed as the late game. Hopefully that's the game we get. Fuck Chargers and Giants.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Christmas Chrome said:


> Well I got Comcast and checked the schedule, and Seattle/San Francisco is listed as the late game. Hopefully that's the game we get. Fuck Chargers and Giants.


Seriously? Fuck. My Dish schedule shows Chargers - Giants... Enjoy the good game, you lucky bastard.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Thanks. :lol

Just noticed the Thursday night game is Jags/Texans. :faint:

That matchup looked bad before the seasons started, but now? Holy shit. It's a battle of the AFC basement dwellers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The battle for first...overall pick :lelbron.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Apparently, if the Jags lose tonight they move to the first pick, but if they win they move to the 9th pick. Apparently this has to do with some wibbly wobbly, timey wimey strength of schedule thing. Of course, there are still 3 more games for each team after tonight, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm going to set the over-under at 4 points.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Crappy night for sports all around. the tnt nba game is nets vs knicks. I'm going to set the over under on coaches fired at 2.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If the primetime schedule is based on records from the previous year, why does Jacksonville get a night game... at home?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pretty sure everyone gets at least one TNF game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lions are one and done material :kaep


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stacks thoughts on Seattle getting HFA now?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I've already stated that Seattle is going to the SB if they host the NFC Championship game.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Scrooge McCock said:


> Crappy night for sports all around. the tnt nba game is nets vs knicks. I'm going to set the over under on coaches fired at 2.


Bruins/Canadians are on! 

But this TNF game sucks and the Nets/Knicks is fucking *garbage*. Texans should play the Nets in a game of baseball or something to see who the bigger disappointment in sports. Two major fail teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> I've already stated that Seattle is going to the SB if they host the NFC Championship game.


I understand. If I was a fan of a team that had a shot, I wouldn't want Seattle having HFA either.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd rather take my chance in NOLA, and who knows, maybe CAROLINA GETS THE 2 SEED.

Ugh, :kaep gonna kill the Lions only to get CHEATHAWKED by the CHEATERS. Failing drug tests is cheating, and they lead the league in it. You say marijuana, but it's just as viable it's steroids.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My preseason Super Bowl pick of Denver - Seattle looks more and more righteous as the weeks pass.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Happy Holidays from the NFC North


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that Alabama and Florida State can beat both of these teams that are playing tonight.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Matt Schaub lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not gonna lie. I marked out when Schaub threw that pick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

gets sacked. :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Jags gonna beat the Bills next week to have 5 wins in 6 weeks.

Bucs gonna beat Buffalo this week too, man Buffalo sucks donkey balls.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

The Jags is like the kid who used to get picked on in school all the time. They got fed up and now taking out all their anger.

Better watch for them in 2014.

The Titans will be the new "Jags"


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

DAVE AND BUSTER'S CHRISTMAS ARCADE said:


> I'm pretty sure that Alabama and Florida State can beat both of these teams that are playing tonight.


nah both teams would get murked by the texans and jags. winston is probably better than either schuab and whoever the jags qb is though.

has a team ever gone from 12-4 or whatever they were to being this bad the next season? i know the colts went from having a good record to being shit but they atleast could point to losing peyton.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Texans are much like last year's Chiefs. Loads of talent, just not a QB to lead them.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> Texans are much like last year's Chiefs. Loads of talent, just not a QB to lead them.


I think they should fire Kubiak, trade or cut Schaub and Yates, keep Keenum around for an offseason of QB competition and see what they can get in the draft.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They should trade Tate as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If the Dolphins and Charges lose out...
and Titans, Steelers, Chargers and the Jets only win one of their remaining their games...
and Raiders, Browns and the BILLs only win two of their remaining games...
and if the JAGS WIN OUT...they make the playoffs. :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Scrooge McCock said:


> has a team ever gone from 12-4 or whatever they were to being this bad the next season? i know the colts went from having a good record to being shit but they atleast could point to losing peyton.


Well the Falcons this year have one upped the Texans on the tank job. From HFA to likely top 5 pick. Yes they had injuries, but this team shouldn't be 3-9.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Gary Kubiak is getting fired today.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

He didn't have the heart to continue any longer :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Can't believe they finally did it.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> They should trade Tate as well.


UFA after this year. They should've dealt him at the deadline but at the time they weren't eliminated from playoff contention and Foster was banged up so I see why they didn't. They'll still get a comp pick for him but they won't get it til the following year.. I'm sure they would much rather have that pick in next years draft in hindsight.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> He didn't have the heart to continue any longer :side:


:ti

Good one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JINGLE LUCKS said:


> If the Dolphins and Charges lose out...
> and Titans, Steelers, Chargers and the Jets only win one of their remaining their games...
> and Raiders, Browns and the BILLs only win two of their remaining games...
> and if the JAGS WIN OUT...they make the playoffs. :mark:


You can do it JAGS


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Daniel Adongo is making his debut for the Colts this Sunday. I remember hearing about him when he got signed, I never thought he would make it to the active roster off the PS this fast. Good story if you haven't heard about him, dude played pro rugby in South Africa and didn't know anything about American Football when they first brought him in to workout this year.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

MERREH JERREH said:


> You can do it JAGS


The Jags finish the season with the Titans, Bills, and Colts. They are playing pissed right now. If I was a fringe playoff team, I wouldn't want to play them


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Weather is going to be shit today in Cincinnati. Ice and snow.
Colts better get their ground game going, or they'll be out of LUCK.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

SNOW GAMES TODAY:mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

who needs LUCK when you got a GUARANTEED THRE YARDS IN TR3YPC. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah if they just give him the ball every down, then they are guaranteed a 1st down. Why do people think he sucks?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Chris Johnson is going to be cut after this season. You guys can google a source. :side:



Well this just goes to show why almost no elite running back is worth it. Are they amazing to have? Yes. Would it do wonders in an offense with a good passing game? Yes. But it is not and never will be worth that much, unless youre AP, because they dont win games like they used to and there are far more cheaper options to pursue.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I see a very realistic scenario where the Jags could win out. They get the Bills and Titans (whom theyve already beaten) at home and they finish at Indy. Assuming Indy loses at Cincy, the Colts are pretty much locked into the #4 seed. So that final week matchup would be a meaningless game for the Colts and become very winnable for Jacksonville.

If the Jags go 7-9 then Gus Bradley is coach of the year because that would be a remarkable turnaround but I dont think they should play themselves out of the franchise QB sweepstakes. They need to get Carr, Bridgewater or Hundley (if he comes out).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I can bet you that the Colts wouldnt take the week 17 game light win or lose this one. They have a low morale due to the recent loses and all the injuries. A big win, regardless of opponent, would be huge for them heading into the playoffs. Im sure that isnt lost on Pagagno.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

That Philly weather :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Little bit of snow in Philly.. Just a bit


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Philly/Detroit in a snow bowl. :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs/Redskins in Blizzard Blitz :mark:


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Come on Falcons, let's make sure to keep scoring.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit at that game in Philly.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Skins are fucking god awful.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Chiefs just spanking the Skins, After these last 3 weeks im loving it


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Without the snow McCoy was gone there I think.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

That was pretty awesome, right off the foot haha.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Colts just got blatantly fucked by this horse shit ref. Green-Ellis got tripped up by Chapman slapping his foot. Ref says he was never touched. Call overturned. TD.

That's the most bullshit fucking call I've ever seen. His foot just trips up on his own?

Inconclusive evidence to over turn that? Fuck that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

touchception and all the replacement refs got fired.


the refs literally just did worse to the colts with a review, a fucking review, and gave the bengals a touchdown. They turned a turn over on downs to a 14-0 lead for the bengals(they start with the ball in the second half too) and basically just cost the COLTS a game, a chance at the third and second seed, and pretty much everything else. fuck them.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Any chance the Chiefs bench Jamal in the 2nd half?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Unfuckingreal. Where's the CONCLUSIVE EVIDENCE to change the original call on the field? There's nothing that presents he was untouched. 

So, Green-Ellis's foot got smacked into the ground and fell to the ground on his own, after Chapman happened to slap at the foot? Horse shit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I think the Packers would go 2-14 if they had to go a whole season without Rodgers. A good backup qb should be their #1 offseason priority.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Da'Rick Rogers, mother fuckers.

Lavon Brazill, mother fuckers.

Making that Cincy D look stupid now. Should be tied. Fuck you Jeff Tripplett.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm biased but Ravens-Vikings was one of the best games of the year. Watch the highlights if you didn't hear about the final 2 minutes. HOLY FUCK.

:flacco1 :mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Horrible PI call in the Cleveland-NE game to put NE on the 1. Browns got fucked, that wasn't even close.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Patriots 27-26....................

:brady2

Why was I ever worried


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I didn't even care who won that game but the Browns got stroked, that's awful


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Patriots 27-26....................
> 
> :brady2
> 
> Why was I ever worried



Well, thats another year off my life......Jesus Christ.....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Never ever ever ever ever ever ever count out the New England Patriots. 

:brady3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I actually feel sorry for the Browns since not only were they better than us all day but that pass interference call was awful. I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

> Another virtually impossible comeback by Brady, this time with the benefit of the call the Pats didn't get at Jets and at Panthers. Justice.


Skip Bayless's tweet


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Feel sorry for the Browns and their fans. Cant even celebrate the win with this BS call and Gronks injury.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Christ, at least when the Panthers won off that bad call I admitted it. Not saying that that that was the only play that changed the game though. Which is what I constantly saw on my feed after the Pats/Panthers game. My twitter feed is fulled with the most ignorant and elitist shit I've ever seen.

Great win for the Pats but I feel like I'd like them a lot more if I wasn't from here.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

SportsCenter ‏@SportsCenter 7m
BREAKING: Rob Gronkowski is believed to have torn ACL. MRI on Monday to confirm it's torn. @FOXSports 1st reported (via @AdamSchefter)

No Soy Fiesta


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe this is my bias talking, but did anybody else think that pass interference call at the end of Browns vs. Patriots was bullshit?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It was definitely bullshit, you guys got screwed. Luckily for us you've got Cundiff as a kicker.

If Gronk has torn his ACL then obviously that's a season ender and could potentially miss some of next season. He just can't seem to stay healthy.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Maybe this is my bias talking, but did anybody else think that pass interference call at the end of Browns vs. Patriots was bullshit?


I thought so.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wilson with the touchdown!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

AlienSantaClaus said:


> It was definitely bullshit, you guys got screwed. Luckily for us you've got Cundiff as a kicker.
> 
> If Gronk has torn his ACL then obviously that's a season ender and could potentially miss some of next season. He just can't seem to stay healthy.


To be fair to GRONK, I think most players would get hurt after taking a hit like that.

As far as I'm concerned, I think the season is over. We'll still win the division but we'll one and done once the playoffs come. Injuries have decimated the defense and the offense is just not the same without GRONK.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Matt Prater just drilled a 64 yard field goal. NFL record.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*64 yd field goal. History has just been made.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Saw that. Crazy kick, and it looked like it could've been good from a few more yards too.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Yep. That would've made it from 70 yds.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Christmas Chrome said:


> ^Saw that. Crazy kick, and it looked like it could've been good from a few more yards too.


Ya know, Dish changed their schedule yesterday. Ended up getting Seattle - San Fran after all. :^>


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

NOTO CLAUS said:


> To be fair to GRONK, I think most players would get hurt after taking a hit like that.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, I think the season is over. We'll still win the division but we'll one and done once the playoffs come. Injuries have decimated the defense and the offense is just not the same without GRONK.


That's a fair point, I thought he was just concussed at first. Obviously that still would have sucked but would only have resulted in him missing one or two games.

Yeah, we're not doing anything significant this season. All the injuries are bound to catch up at some point. I can see us falling to the Bengals in the playoffs.

Prater's kick was great but he did have the help of the thin air in Denver. I'd think Greg the Leg or Janikowski could potentially make a longer one if they ever got the chance at Mile High.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Peyton doing his thing. That penalty on the Titan's defensive back was bullshit, but I thought it was a headshot initially as well.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Peyton's passes are absolutely gorgeous today in that 19 degree weather. If not for 6 or 7 drops by his receivers, he'd be near a perfect QB rating.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Skip Bayless's tweet


Skip has always been a moron... if there was justice in these calls, the Patriots would not get another call for them in a decade. But or gith, Patriots.. all bow down and worship the chea... I mean awesome team.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Ya know, Dish changed their schedule yesterday. Ended up getting Seattle - San Fran after all. :^>


Nice. :lol

Good thing too, as Chargers/Giants isn't exactly a competitive contest right now.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Terrance Knighton>Champ Bailey*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Think New England will be fine in the playoffs. They dominate 4th quarters regardless of who is out there.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Peyton's passes are absolutely gorgeous today in that 19 degree weather. If not for 6 or 7 drops by his receivers, he'd be near a perfect QB rating.


*True. So much for Peyton not being able to throw in the cold.*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PANTHERS


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:cam


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Peyton just threw his 45th TD pass.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Can't make it any more obvious, can you? He's obviously hiding it.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

^ Just saw the HL yet another awful call today. Not a good week for NFL officials, Ravens even got away with a fumble recovery that should've been ruled down.. it actually went our way for once but a bad call nonetheless.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, Broncos with another 50+ point game today. I wonder where people will rank their offense all-time when the season/s done.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

GORE GORE GORE GORE GORE GORE GORE


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

PICKED OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SUCK IT, PETE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I wonder how many more knee injuries we will continue to see from here on out. With all the focus on keeping players from head shots to avoid concussions, more defensive players are going lower to make tackles. Seems like the NFL may have traded one potential injury for another.

Football has always been a violent and dangerous game. There is only so much you can protect the players from.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Confirmed the Steelers will lose a pick for the Tomlin incident, final standings will play a role in what pick is adjusted/taken. Real smart play still huh? Steelers lost the game, 100k fine, was a distraction for the whole team this week, out of the playoffs with the loss at home in the snow to the freakin Miami Dolphins lol.

The writing was on the wall... a lot of Steeler fans now want Tomlin fired in the aftermath of this thing. I love how that one play has completely snowballed against Tomlin and his team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I want him elected mayor of Pittsburgh.

TOMLIN.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm speechless. I was at work listening to the game and the Pats just played like shit. I get home and they look horrendous on defense and give up a TD with less than 3 minutes left so they are down 25-14. I assume they lose and play some GTA with a couple people on here and i just find out that they actually won the game :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:

How the hell did they win :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Saints handed out 75,000 white towels... but the Panthers are wearing white. :|


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They're seriously losing a draft pick over what should've just been an unsportsmanlike conduct foul?

Great games this week. :mark: playoff stretch


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Hogfather said:


> I wonder how many more knee injuries we will continue to see from here on out. With all the focus on keeping players from head shots to avoid concussions, more defensive players are going lower to make tackles. Seems like the NFL may have traded one potential injury for another.
> 
> Football has always been a violent and dangerous game. There is only so much you can protect the players from.


They are planning to ban tackles to the knees as well, you'll need to tackle between the hips and shoulders.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> They are planning to ban tackles to the knees as well, you'll need to tackle between the hips and shoulders.


Then players will start getting season ending dick injuries. Then hits only to the stomach and arms.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yep, but football is a dieing sport anyways, it'll be gone in 40 years, too much concussion fear at the child level.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> Christ, at least when the Panthers won off that bad call I admitted it. Not saying that that that was the only play that changed the game though. Which is what I constantly saw on my feed after the Pats/Panthers game. My twitter feed is fulled with the most ignorant and elitist shit I've ever seen.
> *
> Great win for the Pats but I feel like I'd like them a lot more if I wasn't from here.*


Why is that? Because the fans, if so its one of the reasons why i'm not a Celtics fan. 

I feel terrible about what happened to Gronk, he is an amazing player and could be one of the greatest TEs as long as he has a decent QB after Brady. Just sucks to see him come back after his offseason and for him to get hit like that and injured again.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Driving my Corolla in the snow = :vince7
This week's games in the snow = :vince5

Hopefully Carolina mounts a comeback in the second half to make this interesting.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Audie Cole is killing it since stepping up for the Vikings at MLB 3 weeks ago. He barely made the team the last two years after having a double TAINT preseason game vs the Bills last year. Now that he's finally been given the play time, he's anchoring like no one thought a bottom of the roster kid from Iowa could do.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Minnesota LB's played well, just a weak secondary. Their defense looks like a bad 80's hair band, so many white guys and mullets lol


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Love Carolina playing like dog shit and exposing themselves. :shaq

I never really believed we were a true 9-3. I'll be content with a 5-6 seed and a wild card loss.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Breaking News: Drew Brees and that ridiculous scheme the Saints employ is a scary combination.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, that game certainly didn't live up to the hype.

I'm disappointed tbh.

Saints are just a much better team, but i thought it would have been a lot closer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Saints are fucking unbeatable in New Orleans; how the hell did Carolina EXPOSE themselves? 



Makaveli said:


> Love Carolina playing like dog shit and exposing themselves. :shaq
> 
> I never really believed we were a true 9-3. I'll be content with a 5-6 seed and a wild card loss.


Please do hop off the bandwagon.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

A shame my Panthers couldn't step up on such a huge game, but here's to hoping we can make up this disappointment in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

MERREH JERREH said:


> They're seriously losing a draft pick over what should've just been an unsportsmanlike conduct foul?
> 
> Great games this week. :mark: playoff stretch


Probably won't have a pick straight taken away although it's still possible. More likely that they'll have to swap picks with the Ravens in the 6th or 7th round (Which is why they're waiting for the final standings to decide the details of the picks). The thing you also have to consider is how bad the AFC playoff picture could've been fucked up had the Ravens lost that game. It would've affected more then just the Ravens and had playoff implications for multiple teams including the Chargers and Dolphins. I think the NFL saw that just because things didn't go completely awry doesn't mean that they easily couldn't have. Tomlin pulling the "woe is me" crap in the aftermath also didn't help his cause.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I assume it'd be a compensatory pick anyways.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> The Saints are fucking unbeatable in New Orleans; how the hell did Carolina EXPOSE themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> Please do hop off the bandwagon.


10 years on a bandwagon is a long time to be riding. I think I'll stick around a little longer.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

If there's any moment to take away from the snow games, it's this:










Like juking your little brother in the backyard. _Gotcha bitch!_ :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

YOU ALL READY FOR THE MCCOWN SHOW TOMORROW?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> YOU ALL READY FOR THE MCCOWN SHOW TOMORROW?


:yes


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

LET'S GO LIONS :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

AlienSantaClaus said:


> Prater's kick was great but he did have the help of the thin air in Denver. I'd think Greg the Leg or Janikowski could potentially make a longer one if they ever got the chance at Mile High.


*Ennnnhhhhh!* Sorry, Hans.

Anyone who attributes Prater's kick to the altitude obviously wasn't watching the game, otherwise they would have seen the way the ball died today on kickoffs.

In the first six games at Sports Authority Field combined, 64 of the 71 kickoffs (excluding onsides and squibs) were touchbacks.

In today's game, only 4 of the 14 kickoffs were touchbacks, and one of them was when the Broncos kicked off from the 50 after an unsportsmanlike conduct penalty.

So, yeah. Any advantage provided by the altitude was negated by the cold.

Also, Janikowski and Succop both passed on similar kicks at Mile High earlier in the season in much better weather.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:kaep. feels good to finely beat seahawks after having out asses handed to us the last two time.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol thank you Stephen A Smith, convinced me to bet on the 49ers to win.

Saints home is the most difficult place to play in all of football, amazing stadium and atmosphere though


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Lol thank you Stephen A Smith, convinced me to bet on the 49ers to win.
> 
> Saints home is the most difficult place to play in all of football, amazing stadium and atmosphere though


I'd still go with Seattle by a pretty comfortable margin.

New Orleans is a firm #2, though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> I'd still go with Seattle by a pretty comfortable margin.
> 
> New Orleans is a firm #2, though.


Yea the Seahawks are up there as well.

But just look at the dominance they impose at home 
http://espn.go.com/blog/new-orleans-saints/post/_/id/2129/warning-to-nfl-dont-let-saints-play-at-home


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Yea the Seahawks are up there as well.
> 
> But just look at the dominance they impose at home
> http://espn.go.com/blog/new-orleans-saints/post/_/id/2129/warning-to-nfl-dont-let-saints-play-at-home


They didn't look too impressive at home last year.

But seriously, between last week and the Marshawn Lynch playoff game, you'd think Saints fans of all people would know how insane Seattle's home field advantage is.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Whoever is getting home advantage in the play-offs is going to the super bowl


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

MERREH JERREH said:


> They're seriously losing a draft pick over what should've just been an unsportsmanlike conduct foul?


he should be in jail


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

pryme tyme said:


> ^ Just saw the HL yet another awful call today. Not a good week for NFL officials, Ravens even got away with a fumble recovery that should've been ruled down.. it actually went our way for once but a bad call nonetheless.


there were a couple calls in the 49ers game that had me going :aries2.


:banderas sherman blaming the refs. did he not see them getting away with pi when they were facegaurding crabtree. 49ers simply made plays when they had too.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...ns-fans-refs-following-minnesota-vikings-loss

LOLBALTIMORE


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

There have now been 53 ACL tears in the NFL this season, the size of an NFL roster. There were 25 in 2011 and 32 in 2012. The All ACL Injury team could actually be a rather solid team too. Here's the list:



Spoiler: All ACL Team



LB Victor Butler (NO)
OL Dan Koppen (DEN)
DE Melvin Ingram (SD)
DE Greg Scruggs (SEA)
CB Aaron Berry (NYJ)
LB Jonas Mouton (SD)
WR Jeremy Maclin (PHI)
WR Armon Binns (MIA)
LB Darius Fleming (SF)
LB Jason Phillips (PHI)
OL Nik Embernate (PIT)
TE Adam Nissley (ATL)
CB Anthony Gaitor (TB)
WR Brandon Carswell (SF)
FB Mike Zordich (CAR)
OL Bryan Bulaga (GB)
CB Chris Culliver (SF)
WR Arrelious Benn (PHI)
WR Danario Alexander (SD)
WR Joseph Morgan (NO)
WR Vidal Hazleton (NYJ)
DE Phillip Hunt (PHI)
WR Keolah Pilares (CAR)
WR Kevin Elliott (BUF)
TE Dustin Keller (MIA)
CB Richard Crawford (WAS)
DE Will Smith (NO)
FS Stevie Brown (NYG)
OL Maurkice Pouncey (PIT)
RB LaRod Stephens-Howling (PIT)
OL Garry Williams (CAR)
DT Henry Melton (CHI)
RB Vick Ballard (IND)
DT Nate Collins (CHI)
OL Amini Silatolu (CAR)
QB Brian Hoyer (CLE)
LB Bryan Kehl (WAS)
WR Charles Johnson (CLE)
RB Mike Goodson (NYJ)
LB Desmond Bishop (MIN)
LB Antwan Barnes (NYJ)
QB Sam Bradford (STL)
WR Reggie Wayne (IND)
WR Travis Benjamin (CLE)
WR Sidney Rice (SEA)
DT Geno Atkins (CIN)
OT Will Yeatman (MIA)
CB Jabari Greer (NO)
WR Leonard Hankerson (WAS)
WR Kyle Williams (KC)
OL Clint Boiling (CIN)
TE Rob Gronkowski (NE)
FS Tyrann Mathieu (ARI)



The team could hypothetically start:
QB: Sam Bradford
RB: Vick Ballard, Mike Goodson
WR: Reggie Wayne, Jeremy Maclin, Danario Alexander, Sidney Rice
TE: Rob Gronkowski, Dustin Keller
DL: Geno Atkins, Henry Melton, Will Smith
Secondary: Tyrann Mathieu, Jabari Greer, Chris Culliver

Now, the increase in ACL tears this year could just be a freakish outlier, or it could be caused by a few things. ESPN had an article speculating about it actually being caused by the grass field. 

http://espn.go.com/blog/nflnation/post/_/id/105121/inside-slant-acl-injuries-on-grass


> Of the 40 we've documented, one occurred in college. So among the remaining 39, we counted 34 to have happened on grass and five on some version of artificial turf. Twenty-three occurred in games and 16 in practice, including training camp. All of the turf injuries came in stadiums during games rather than on practice fields.


With over half of the reported injuries to the ACL occurring during the off-season or practice, maybe it's actually the conditioning and the limits on offseason training thanks to the new CBA that is actually causing these injuries, not hits to the knee (for most anyway). Of course, it's only a small sample size time frame. If this many ACL injuries happen next year, then maybe the NFL will need to change a few things about practice and the offseason.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd also put KC above NO as a tougher place to play. Maybe NO should prove themselves and challenge SEA for the decibal world record. KC took it from them, though SEA took it back by a 10th of a decibal.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Would've hate to had to play in this game.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

those are two different games


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Turbo Man said:


> Why is that? Because the fans, if so its one of the reasons why i'm not a Celtics fan.
> 
> I feel terrible about what happened to Gronk, he is an amazing player and could be one of the greatest TEs as long as he has a decent QB after Brady. Just sucks to see him come back after his offseason and for him to get hit like that and injured again.


It's more of the Pats fans I know personally that act like every other team is garbage except theirs and don't allow others to have opinions. I wouldn't say it causes me to dislike the Pats but makes me want to see them all salty. Nothing against the team personally, I've always followed them.

Gronk's ACL/MCL torn.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Lol thank you Stephen A Smith, convinced me to bet on the 49ers to win.
> 
> Saints home is the most difficult place to play in all of football, amazing stadium and atmosphere though


Seattle and KC are both more difficult IMO.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Call me crazy but I think the Bears defense rises to the challenge tonight behind the fans, media talk, and cold weather and has their best outing of the year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well it is November now, so it would be very :romo to :romo this game away.

:romo


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

padraic said:


> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...ns-fans-refs-following-minnesota-vikings-loss
> 
> LOLBALTIMORE


I already posted it. (What are you LOL'ing at?)

The saddest part is if the Vikings won we all know AP's tweet would've said

_"What a crazy game!!! Great team win today, my boy @cordarrelle84 did his thing today. #VikingsNation"_


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Would've hate to had to play in this game.


Playing football in the snow is extremely fun.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

That hit :bosh5


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

This Tony Romo is shitty in December narrative that ESPN is pushing really needs to stop. #Funfact: The last time Chicago won at home in December was in 2010. pls go ESPN.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Everyone is always looking for a reason to hate on the GOAT Romo.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

:romo


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't wait until the offseason when all of these scrubs on defense are gone. They are an embarrassment. Mel Tucker needs to go too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JOY~!180 said:


> I can't wait until the offseason when all of these scrubs on defense are gone. They are an embarrassment. Mel Tucker needs to go too.


Agreed. Defense needs to be retooled. Offense is awesome though, leave that intact.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

THE MCCOWNCOPTER! :mark:



Christmas Chrome said:


> Agreed. Defense needs to be retooled. Offense is awesome though, leave that intact.


Yeah. I really love how the offense has grown these past few years. So great. Jeffery and Marshall are such a great combo. I'm so glad they worked together this past summer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh man, Chicago would be foolish to give Cutler a large contract w/ how well McCown has played.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't think I'd want to put all my eggs into McCowns basket. Good backup, but I'm not giving him the reigns to the ship. Not at age 34.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not sure about the QB situation. Part of me wants to keep Cutler because, as sad as it is, he has been one of the best QBs in Bears history. Part of me wants to draft a guy like Murray or Mettenberger in the mid rounds and have Trestman develop him. If Cutler isn't cheap, I'd probably lean away from him TBH.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Oh man, Chicago would be foolish to give Cutler a large contract w/ how well McCown has played.


You realize McCown is like 34, right?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

JOY~!180 said:


> I'm not sure about the QB situation. Part of me wants to keep Cutler because, as sad as it is, he has been one of the best QBs in Bears history. Part of me wants to draft a guy like Murray or Mettenberger in the mid rounds and have Trestman develop him. If Cutler isn't cheap, I'd probably lean away from him TBH.


Doubt he'd be cheap with QB needy teams like the Texans (who with Cutler could be a playoff team next year) Vikings, possibly Jets, Browns, etc. etc. He'll get paid, for sure.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Perfect Poster said:


> Doubt he'd be cheap with QB needy teams like the Texans (who with Cutler could be a playoff team next year) Vikings, possibly Jets, Browns, etc. etc. He'll get paid, for sure.


Yeah. I don't think he'll be super cheap either. Rumor has it that the Titans are looking to send him an offer. Cutler also has a house in Tennessee that he lives at during the offseason. I suppose it really depends on how much management want Jay back and how much Cutler wants to play in this offense with his best friend Brandon Marshall.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

JOY~!180 said:


> There have now been 53 ACL tears in the NFL this season, the size of an NFL roster. There were 25 in 2011 and 32 in 2012. The All ACL Injury team could actually be a rather solid team too. Here's the list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also there might be something behind this idea that players are going lower so they dont hit a guy in the head. costing their team yards and them money.


not sure if that would apply to the gronk hit though. as gronk had lots of size on him and probably would have broken the tackle on the much smaller defender


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ditka! :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got home from work, I see the MCCOWN SHOW arrived.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Just got home from work, I see the MCCOWN SHOW arrived.


Here are the highlights for ya.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

JOY~!180 said:


> Here are the highlights for ya.






Thank you. Also, is it me or since I got home can the Bears not catch a ball?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Jerreh, fire Monte already.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears defense played pretty well tonight, all things considered. Hope they keep it up and don't have a letdown against the Browns.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> I'd also put KC above NO as a tougher place to play. Maybe NO should prove themselves and challenge SEA for the decibal world record. KC took it from them, though SEA took it back by a 10th of a decibal.


Despite what Chiefs fans think, nobody is actually intimidated by playing at Arrowhead.

Over the past five seasons, the Chiefs are 17-23 at home (including a playoff loss). They're 16-22 on the road in that span.

DAT STAGGERING HOME FIELD ADVANTAGE.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RetepAdam. said:


> Despite what Chiefs fans think, nobody is actually intimidated by playing at Arrowhead.
> 
> Over the past five seasons, the Chiefs are 17-23 at home (including a playoff loss). They're 16-22 on the road in that span.
> 
> DAT STAGGERING HOME FIELD ADVANTAGE.


Wow, that record is much worse than I expected. I mean, it's loud as fuck there. Great fans. But yeah, it's not like they're unbeatable at home. Hell, they've lost the last 2 at home this season.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

It's as if Dallas likes to make me angry as they throw away their playoff hopes.


FUCK


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RetepAdam. said:


> Despite what Chiefs fans think, nobody is actually intimidated by playing at Arrowhead.
> 
> Over the past five seasons, the Chiefs are 17-23 at home (including a playoff loss). They're 16-22 on the road in that span.
> 
> DAT STAGGERING HOME FIELD ADVANTAGE.


They also had shitty teams during those seasons, minus 2010. 

When they're good and actually have something to cheer about it's one of the loudest/toughest stadiums in the league to play in.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm not even a Cowboys fan and I get pissed off watching them play games like that. Their secondary gives up the stupidest plays week in and week out. That last second TD to Alshon Jeffery before half time was their season in a nut shell.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Curious to know what Chicago does with Cutler and McCown during the offseason as both are free agents.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Staddy Claus said:


> They also had shitty teams during those seasons, minus 2010.
> 
> When they're good and actually have something to cheer about it's one of the loudest/toughest stadiums in the league to play in.


Bill Burr agrees lol.. I still get a laugh out of this no matter how many times I've watched it


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Bill Burr agrees lol.. I still get a laugh out of this no matter how many times I've watched it


:lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Panthers vs Cowboys NFC TITLE GAME. WHO YA GOT?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I fell asleep @ Halftime...WTF happened? LOL


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cowboys took it dry, that's what happened lol.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

December Cowboys.....:romo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Gronk CONFIRMED to be made of glass, btw. Such an unfortunate waste of talent.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I fell asleep @ Halftime...WTF happened? LOL


Dallas' defense happened.

Seriously I went to watch Raw for a bit and i come back and it was 35-14.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Gronk CONFIRMED to be made of glass, btw. Such an unfortunate waste of talent.


If Gronk was made out of glass he wouldve been out after his first catch this season, when two guys hit him on his left (former broken) arm/side. Or other times when two or more guys hit him.

Hes not Amendola (....yet).


@Dallas

Just saw they play Phily at home in their last game.
If they fuck it up again...fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty sure if they lost it wouldnt be because they were fucking up. Eagles have the better team.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Chip. Look what we have here:
Sunday Night Football schedule flex: *Bears at Eagles* Moved to 8:30pm; *Patriots at Ravens* to 4:25pm. :hayden3


----------



## Drunk Monk (Dec 10, 2013)

it will be absolutely hysterical if dallas and philly go into the last week of the season with "winner takes the NFC East" and Dallas loses on a 4th quarter interception by Tony Romo

:romo3


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

JOY~!180 said:


> Hey Chip. Look what we have here:
> Sunday Night Football schedule flex: *Bears at Eagles* Moved to 8:30pm; *Patriots at Ravens* to 4:25pm. :hayden3


Yeah the last 3 Ravens-Pats games haven't been absolute classics or anything.. It's a rematch of the last two AFC Championships 











3 better games this week then Eagles-Bears

19-7 -- Saints-Panthers
18-8 -- Chiefs-Colts
17-9 -- Patriots-Ravens
13-11 -- Bears-Eagles


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Dominick The Donkey said:


>


If Brady could run like that...:banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JOY~!180 said:


> Hey Chip. Look what we have here:
> Sunday Night Football schedule flex: *Bears at Eagles* Moved to 8:30pm; *Patriots at Ravens* to 4:25pm. :hayden3


Nice. Anytime the Bears don't play the same time as the Colts is good in my book. (Y)


Drunk Monk said:


> it will be absolutely hysterical if dallas and philly go into the last week of the season with "winner takes the NFC East" and Dallas loses on a 4th quarter interception by Tony Romo
> 
> :romo3


Kobra, you ever going to use your regular account again? It wasn't banned, unlike this one. :busta


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck yes NFC East/Chicago trolling EVERYONE.

I was 90% or so Dallas would get beat last night. Bears offense is good. I wasn't expecting their terrible defense to rise up until I saw it was like 10 degrees there. Dallas/Romo cannot operate in cold weather most of the time.


lol kobra rejoining constantly


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Where does this season rank amongst anti-stay safe seasons?

There's been an excessive amount of guys that haven't stayed safe compared to recent years or is it just me?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The ACL injuries are up for sure. It's been quite catastrophic.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

JM said:


> Where does this season rank amongst anti-stay safe seasons?
> 
> There's been an excessive amount of guys that haven't stayed safe compared to recent years or is it just me?


Well, concussions weren't as documented in years past, so if the injuries are going from the head to elsewheere on the nody, we wouldn't know.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JOY~!180 said:


> Hey Chip. Look what we have here:
> Sunday Night Football schedule flex: *Bears at Eagles* Moved to 8:30pm; *Patriots at Ravens* to 4:25pm. :hayden3


Damnit. Wanted Colts - Chiefs, since I have to fucking work this Sunday.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

pryme tyme said:


> Yeah the last 3 Ravens-Pats games haven't been absolute classics or anything.. It's a rematch of the last two AFC Championships
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Philadelphia and Chicago TV audience >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> any of those games.

Besides, Panthers and Colts fans suck.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

^ I know that's the only reason it got flexed lol. It's a money grab as usual with those top 5 TV markets. 

Yeah a lot of these new rules doing more harm then good. Guys get flagged for making high hits even if they lead with their shoulder a lot of the time, natural reaction is to start hitting guys low to avoid a costly flag/fine. The new rules changing the way safties in particular are lining up their shots after a catch very well might've cost guys like Gronk and Randall Cobb their seasons. In fact Rodgers was initially complaining to Ravens players after Cobb got hit low after a catch and the Ravens defense stood up for Elam and Rodgers later acknowledged that even he could see the defenders side of trying not to get flagged for hitting high.

_"The other safety came over and actually made a very knowledgeable point, which I appreciated a little intelligent answer back and forth about some of the issues defensive players have to deal with (hitting in) the target area. I totally understand that and get that."_ -Aaron Rodgers


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm glad the Colts-Chiefs game wasn't moved to Sunday Night.. because I'm going to that game :mark: and it's gonna be cold as it is, having it at night, would make me think about not going :side: But it's fucking Arrowhead, dat atmosphere! :mark: Can't wait!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

pryme tyme said:


> ^ I know that's the only reason it got flexed lol. It's a money grab as usual with those top 5 TV markets.
> 
> Yeah a lot of these new rules doing more harm then good. Guys get flagged for making high hits even if they lead with their shoulder a lot of the time, natural reaction is to start hitting guys low to avoid a costly flag/fine. The new rules changing the way safties in particular are lining up their shots after a catch very well might've cost guys like Gronk and Randall Cobb their seasons. In fact Rodgers was initially complaining to Ravens players after Cobb got hit low after a catch and the Ravens defense stood up for Elam and Rodgers later acknowledged that even he could see the defenders side of trying not to get flagged for hitting high.
> 
> _"The other safety came over and actually made a very knowledgeable point, which I appreciated a little intelligent answer back and forth about some of the issues defensive players have to deal with (hitting in) the target area. I totally understand that and get that."_ -Aaron Rodgers


I understand if you line a guy up and launch yourself at the guys head it should be a fine or flag. But i don't think it should be fined or penalized when a guy changes his pad level when he is bracing for impact and the defender hits him in the head. Like Richard Sherman said it's impossible to change your target area in time make no contact with the head. 

Besides players are ducking and changing where their head is at to protect their knees. that's happened with Jermicheal Finley. He wrote after his injury that they reason he lowered his head was too stop the person who hit him from essentially doing what happened to cobb or gronk.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's possible to avoid hitting people who've lowered their head for the impact, fucking aim lower initially. Who cares if it ruptures a spleen or blows out a knee. The NFL has made clear that those injuries are acceptable when compared to head trauma.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

So RG3 has been benched. Kirk Cousins is starting against Atlanta this week and Rex Grossman III will be the backup. And because this isn't the NBA where picks are protected by twenty loopholes, The Rams would currently receive the number 2 overall pick from Washington at this moment. Shanahan is trying to get fired. :lol


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

It's about time they decided to bench that overrated bum and start the real QB of the team.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Josh Gordon*

Do you think he's an elite WR. After his 237 yards & TD against the Steelers in Week 12, people were saying that it was just garbage time numbers. After his 261 & 2 TD in Week 13, people were saying it's no big deal because it was against the Jaguars. Now, after 151 & a TD against the Patriots & Aqib Talib, one of the best CBs in the NFL, he's leading the NFL in receiving yards this season with 1400. What excuse can people make now?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Difference between getting benched and getting shut down late in a non-playoff year lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You only shut down injured players late. Washington ruined his knee. And LOL if Aid is right and the Rams get a 2nd rounder.


Yes, Josh Gordon is elite. I don't know if he's seeing much double coverage though.


----------



## redtails81 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tater said:


> It's about time they decided to bench that overrated bum and start the real QB of the team.


RG3 is the franchise dumbass. Cousins is just a backup that you pasties are dickriding. Fact.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

redtails81 said:


> RG3 is the franchise dumbass. Cousins is just a backup that you pasties are dickriding. Fact.


Hi Kobra


----------



## redtails81 (Dec 11, 2013)

The Rams will still be garbage. Especially with Bradford. He's a bust.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

JOY~!180 said:


> So RG3 has been benched. Kirk Cousins is starting against Atlanta this week and Rex Grossman III will be the backup. And because this isn't the NBA where picks are protected by twenty loopholes, The Rams would currently receive the number 2 overall pick from Washington at this moment. Shanahan is trying to get fired. :lol


Well he's still gonna get his money 7 million for this and next season or so I heard, and this season is over, so he's just doing whatever the fuck he wants hahhaa


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Tater said:


> It's about time they decided to bench that overrated bum and start the real QB of the team.





redtails81 said:


> RG3 is the franchise dumbass. Cousins is just a backup that you pasties are dickriding. Fact.





Cliffy Byro said:


> Hi Kobra












:lmao

I got a good laugh out of this.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Taters gonna Tate :banderas


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

JOY~!180 said:


> So RG3 has been benched. Kirk Cousins is starting against Atlanta this week and Rex Grossman III will be the backup. And because this isn't the NBA where picks are protected by twenty loopholes, The Rams would currently receive the number 2 overall pick from Washington at this moment. Shanahan is trying to get fired. :lol


It's pretty clearly a pissing match between Shanahan and Dan Snyder (gee, I wonder who will win... ), but I do think that shutting down RG3 for the season is the right move.

The Rams pick is a sunk cost. This is about doing what's best for the Redskins. And the Redskins are going nowhere unless RG3 is 100%.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tater said:


> :lmao
> 
> I got a good laugh out of this.


Kobra gonna Kobra. :rg3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rams look like geniuses for that trade now. Two defensive standouts for the next 10 years, and now, another potential franchise player in next year's draft. All for a guy who is shitting the bed way early.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Rams look like geniuses for that trade now. Two defensive standouts for the next 10 years, and now, another potential franchise player in next year's draft. *All for a guy who is shitting the bed way early.*




You do realize that among players who started at least 20 games combined in their rookie/sophomore seasons, RG3 ranks 4th all-time in QB Rating, right? :lmao

If we're calling what RG3's done this season "shitting the bed," then what does that make the first three seasons of Cam Newton's career? :cam2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Biggest problem with the Skins is that they are severely hurting in depth. Their D is low on playmakers, their O-line seems to be in shambles, and RG3 didn't seem fully recovered once he came back. Plus they don't have much money to go spend in FA because of what they were doing during the uncapped year. RG3 was only part of the problem this year. There's a lot of scrubs/undesirables giving important time that shouldn't. Don't think it's in the best interests of the franchise to bench him when he's not hurt and developing him is key, but obviously they're trying to see if they can get some value out of Cousins and there may be a hidden injury that we don't know about. 

The teams obviously quit on Shanahan, but no way Snyder is gonna pay him for the rest of the year without him doing his job. Will be interesting to see who they consider for next year though. I don't know how many new head coaches would want to work for Snyder unless they give out a ridiculous contract. Has to be someone that buys into RG3 though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd argue Norv's pass happy offense overinflates Gordon and Cameron's values, then again, who the fuck is throwing it to them.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder if Art Briles would want to leave Baylor for the Skins after the historic year Baylor has had.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm calling a Chargers upset tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

SUPER CHARGERS

It'll have to be a shootout upset. Don't think it happens, but who knows. STAD KNOWS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I think Broncos win 58-55.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Christmas Chrome said:


> I think Broncos win 58-55.





Peyton 5 rushing TD's.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Peyton 5 rushing TD's.


And two receiving TDs for good measure. eyton


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Peyton should break the record tonight. :side:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

After years of harrassing the Texans D, Peyton will most likely break the record vs them, in Houston. That just tickles me. Tehehehehe. He should be able to put the record away with at least 55 Touchdowns.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So the Bears are starting Cutler on Sunday. Hope this doesn't end up being a mistake like the Detroit game.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

For a defense that sucks, they really like to celebrate every damn tackle even while down 2 TD's.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Way this game is going, all I keep thinking is PATS.

AFC West may not hold the best team in the league once the regular season is over. :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DAT PASS.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

GO CHAHGAS GO.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Way this game is going, all I keep thinking is PATS.
> 
> AFC West may not hold the best team in the league once the regular season is over. :ti


Pats? Without Gronkowski or a run defense? :ti


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tom kept winning w/o "weapons". Made their way up there with the other top tier teams. Only going by what is shown. But wins don't matter apparently.

Chargers crumble might be incoming this quarter now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They were winning, but Tom looked _horrible_ up until the Steelers game. They had a defense at that time, and were beating teams like the Bills/Dolphins/Bucs/Falcons (they did have a win vs. the Saints, though). I just can't see the Patriots being able to beat great teams like Denver/KC/Cinci if Tom can't have monster games and their defense can't stop anyone.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, that absolutely sucked.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NFL WEEK 15: December Dallas (rip)*

Aw yeah! Beating the Broncos! :flip Too bad we have little shot at the playoffs because we blew so many games earlier in the year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MERREH JERREH said:


> SUPER CHARGERS
> 
> It'll have to be a shootout upset. Don't think it happens, but who knows. STAD KNOWS


TOLD YA'LL CHARGERS WOULD WIN.

:kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you a billionaire from betting on the game? It only counts if you are.

SUPERCHARGERS:mark:

Always like to see the AFC version of Dallas win a close one.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> They were winning, but Tom looked _horrible_ up until the Steelers game. They had a defense at that time, and were beating teams like the Bills/Dolphins/Bucs/Falcons (they did have a win vs. the Saints, though). I just can't see the Patriots being able to beat great teams like Denver/KC/Cinci if Tom can't have monster games and their defense can't stop anyone.


Not going to deny any of it. I'm going by a record approach only for the time being. Chiefs have lost 3 our of their last four games, and Denver gave up a game that most were expecting a win out of with some heavy offense shown. Meanwhile Pats are in the background winning games, creeping up behind both. Now all are square with their records. Pats looming with the W over Denver too.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

fuckin' peyton & demaryius aren't giving my fantasy team any hope this week. :$


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Chargers have been in pretty much every game this year, having a good season under the radar in a tremendously tough AFC West. Wins over both KC, and now, Denver. Rivers having one of his best seasons.

Read today that Reggie Wayne is ahead of schedule in his recovery. Good stuff.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That was fucking brutal. Zero positives to take away from that game. Worst I've seen the Broncos look in quite some time.

What's worse is that they're now in 2nd place in the AFC. I want home field advantage in the playoffs. Not because I don't think they'd beat the Patriots in Foxboro. They would. I just want to go to the AFC Championship Game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Maybe Broncos will end up going to Pats home after all. Games at Miami, Balt will be tough but even without Gronk there is hope as long as we have :brady3


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't forget about the


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

HOCHULI.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel Anthony said:


> Don't forget about the


I ain't even mad. :kobe8


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

DAN MARINO ON THE PAUL and YOUNG RON MORNING RADIO SHOW AS I TYPE :mark:

This is a SIGN that we will DESTROY New England and make the playoffs :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel Anthony said:


> DAN MARINO ON THE PAUL and YOUNG RON MORNING RADIO SHOW AS I TYPE :mark:
> 
> This is a SIGN that we will DESTROY New England and make the playoffs :mark:


:kobe8 :kobe8

I will remember your post and quote once Brady/Patriots come into your home and take care of business


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Not going to deny any of it. I'm going by a record approach only for the time being. Chiefs have lost 3 our of their last four games, and Denver gave up a game that most were expecting a win out of with some heavy offense shown. Meanwhile Pats are in the background winning games, creeping up behind both. Now all are square with their records. *Pats looming with the W over Denver too*.


And still people don't even give a thought to the Bengals, who beat the Pats.
And handled the Chargers in San Diego. Coming into this week off of a win over the Colts.

Yup. Don't nobody give them a thought at all. Keep talking about every other team.
Pretend like they're not even there. Sounds like a plan to me. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's b/c Ravens are gonna make the comeback to snag the division. :jay2


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Tom Brady Dies In Single Vehicle Car Crash

THIS STORY IS STILL DEVELOPING...

Boston December 13, 2013 30 minutes ago...

Pro football player Tom Brady is confirmed to have died in a single vehicle car accident. One other male passenger in the 2012 BMW driven by Tom Brady has been transported to a local Boston hospital and is reported to be in serious condition.

A spokesperson for the Boston highway safety authority (HSA) indicated that wet road conditions are the likely cause of the accident. Drugs and alcohol do not appear to have played any part in this accident.

Team spokespersons could not be reached for comment at this time.

Additional details and information will be updated as it becomes available. This story is still developing

http://tom.brady.mediafetcher.com/news/top_stories/football_automobile_fatality?location=Boston


Damn. That's too bad. RIP.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

umm


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am currently watching ESPN, why isn't this the top story?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Because it's a hoax :StephenA2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Hogfather said:


> And still people don't even give a thought to the Bengals, who beat the Pats.
> And handled the Chargers in San Diego. Coming into this week off of a win over the Colts.
> 
> Yup. Don't nobody give them a thought at all. Keep talking about every other team.
> Pretend like they're not even there. Sounds like a plan to me. (Y)


As a Broncos fan, I'm really not worried about the poor man's Chiefs. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RIP :brady


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Hogfather said:


> And still people don't even give a thought to the Bengals, who beat the Pats.
> And handled the Chargers in San Diego. Coming into this week off of a win over the Colts.
> 
> Yup. Don't nobody give them a thought at all. Keep talking about every other team.
> Pretend like they're not even there. Sounds like a plan to me. (Y)


*Let's not forget they beat the Packers when they were healthy and good as well. *


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Who cares what the Bengals do during the regular season? They have no success under Lewis in the playoffs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tater said:


> Tom Brady Dies In Single Vehicle Car Crash
> 
> THIS STORY IS STILL DEVELOPING...
> 
> ...


:kobe8 I didn't even need to look it up. Come on now,


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol i just saw today that the broncos lost. oh well, FANTASY FOOTBALL is a plus. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Hogfather said:


> And still people don't even give a thought to the Bengals, who beat the Pats.
> And handled the Chargers in San Diego. Coming into this week off of a win over the Colts.
> 
> Yup. Don't nobody give them a thought at all. Keep talking about every other team.
> Pretend like they're not even there. Sounds like a plan to me. (Y)




I wouldn't consider a win over the Colts past week 7 as anything impressive.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

fun fact: the last time the bengals won a playoff game. The Simpsons had only been on for 2 weeks.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Fun Fact: Last time the Chiefs won a playoff game was before I was born. And I'm 18.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks like my Bucs are gonna have to take down the Niners on Sunday :banderas


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> Fun Fact: Last time the Chiefs won a playoff game was before I was born. And I'm 18.


The last QB the Chiefs drafted who actually started a game for them was Brodie Croyle (2006). Before that, it was Todd Blackledge (1983). :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Adrian peterson is a terrible gift giver

Mr Mister will like the Brian Robinson bit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No Peterson or Gerhart today, Cassell might be a fun sneaky fantasy play vs the abysmal PHI pass D.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone starting Cassel is probably in the losers bracket.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Well I'm starting Kolb Foles in the loser bracket


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

That Atlanta Washington game is LOLtastic.

3 consecutive fumbles.

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-highlights/0ap2000000298036/Denney-fumbles-field-goal-attempt

Lolphins :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dolphins look like they made the right defensive adjustments at the half.

That catch from Hoo-Man though. :damn


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL BUCS! NINERS!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Gonna need NO to choke today :cam


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:brady almost leads another GW drive. Vereen needed more touches though. :side:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Broncos keep the top spot in the AFC.

Bengals win puts them at #2. :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jesus, that was another insane final 5 minutes or so.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I fucking hate how if you don't win your division, you can't get a bye in the playoffs. It should be based on overall record in my opinion.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Kirk just had a great game against the LOLFalcons, and the Skins' last two are against Dallas and the Giants, who both have subpar defenses. DRIVING DAT TRADE VALUE UP.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

I miss Gronk... :bron3


Well, you cant win always at the final drive. Missing the FG and letting Miami score a TD at the end of the 2nd Quarter was bad.
Great TD catch from Hooma-Whatshisname.
Great game from Tannehill.

All the teams Im rooting for lost/drawed this week. :bron3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears win, but man that fucking defense needs to be retooled in the offseason. Nice to see Cutler get in a groove after struggling early.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

GOATPHINS


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Christmas Chrome said:


> Bears win, but man that fucking defense needs to be retooled in the offseason. Nice to see Cutler get in a groove after struggling early.


QB Rating of 102.2, despite throwing two picks.

Trestman made the right decision.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vikings showing how absolutely irrelevant running backs are in 2013.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Tough loss, another game where out opponent doesn't turn the ball over and thus we struggle. Thought we played ok but Miami stepped it up in the second half. Was marking for HOOMAN and his one handed TD catch though. Hopefully the Steelers can help us out tonight.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JAMAAL.

:mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Steve Smith telling the refs how it is.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> Steve Smith telling the refs how it is.


It worked, too! :kobe3


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

:romo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A Bears win and a Packers loss would make this a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No miracle comeback this time 

We were winning halftime too, we almost never lose while up at half time


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

DeAngelo Williams :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Decided to start streaming Panthers/Jets right before the DeAngelo screen play. DEANGELO.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

~80-yard screen pass for a TD. :kobe9

D-LO AIN'T DONE YET


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DEANGLO'S STILL GOT IT.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

holy shit!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The Jets are just brutal to watch


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for taking care of business Pats and Broncos :cussin:

In unrelated news I got bent over dry by Jamaal Charles in both fantasy playoff games, what a shitty day of football for me so far lol. At some point today the extent of my bad luck actually became funny. After the Pats lost and Charles ran for his 4th TD in the 1st half I was just laughing at how things couldn't have possibly gone any worse for the Ravens/My Fantasy teams.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Panthers are keeping the Jets in this too long.

Jets have beat the rest of the NFC South this year too. DON'T BECOMES JUST ANOTHER STATISTIC, CAROLINA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BLOCKED PUNT :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:yes


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Seahawks 12-2 :banderas


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Somebody call the cops....Jamal Charles is straight up RAPING the Oakland defense


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Hades1313 said:


> Somebody call the cops....Jamaal Charles is straight up RAPING pryme's fantasy teams


fixed


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hades1313 said:


> Somebody call the cops....Jamal Charles is straight up RAPING the Oakland defense


It's not rape if they let it happen. :draper2


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> fixed


lol I don't even wanna look at my fantasy teams right now. I just know they're getting killed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CAPTAIN MUNNERLYN PICK-6 :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

THEY CALL HIM CAPTAIN FOR A REASON 


it's his first name


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

What I like from this game: Deangelo Williams, Brandon Lafell, and DAT DEFENSE.

What I don't like from this game: Failed touchdown opportunities. Have to convert those red zone opportunities into touchdowns rather than field goals. Two straight to start the day just like last week. Luckily, the Jets offense isn't the Saints offense so we were able to continue playing our style of ball and continue to piece together field goals until we hit our stride and start putting up TDs. But that's not gonna work next week because it didn't work last week. Still, I like the continuance of a balanced offense. Utilizing guys like Ginn and Lafell and Tolbert.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

GOAT onside kick by the Jets there.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

What the Chiefs are doing to Oakland:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jamaal Charles has 4 receiving TDs today. How the fuck?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Green Bay coming back :romo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COMEBACK by Titans 34-34!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:romo :romo :romo


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Jamaal Charles has 4 receiving TDs today. How the fuck?


197 receiving yards, 5 total TD's.

BEAST.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> :romo :romo :romo


Same old, same old...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That wasn't even a bad pass. Sam Shields closed like a god. But why the fuck are they throwing still?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

And the talking heads are still going to tell me all week how great Tony Romo is

The media mancrush over the guy is ridiculous


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:kobe

Coming into today, he had 3,244 yards with 27 TD and 7 INT on 64% completions. How the fuck is that NOT great?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tony Romo clearly isn't why they're in this situation. Terrible playcalling and defense is.

Edit: That may not have helped my theory. :side:

He's still a good QB, though.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL SAINTS :renee


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Badluck Brian should be changed to the Dallas coaching staff.

"Averaging 7,4 yards rushing? Deciding to throw with 3:00 min left, INTERCEPTION."


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Romo makes me laugh


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:romo3

Words cannot describe this game.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> :kobe
> 
> Coming into today, he had 3,244 yards with 27 TD and 7 INT on 64% completions. How the fuck is that NOT great?


He's good. He's not great


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ROFL @ Dallas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit Dallas. :romo3


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> :romo3
> 
> Words cannot describe this game.


You only need one word....ROMO


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Christmas Chrome said:


> Holy shit Dallas. :romo3


This.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Much like George Costanza. I love watching Romo fail

Keep telling me how great he is ESPN


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

December? Check.
Playing for the division? Check.
Big lead most of the game? Check.

It's Romo Time!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:romo gonna :romo

Feel bad for him though. They were up most of the game, yet throw twice as much as they run, even though they had 7 YPC. But let's stick to the narrative and blame all this on :romo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eagles crumble against the lolVikings, yet STILL have their chance to take the division. Only in the NFC East.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Romo is te gift that keeps on giving. love that guy


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

WTF was Dallas doing thought, 7yds per run and they went pass happy LMAO... Credit to GB for coming back, but our defense just sucks ass. DeMarcus Ware forgot who DeMarcus Ware was...


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, Peerman just called for a fair catch at the 9, on a kickoff.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Broncos atop the AFC again. Life is good.*


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

what is happening


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Broncos atop the AFC again. Life is good.*


They were atop last week as well? lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SEVENBURG.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Good win for the 49ers. Next week should be a gimme at Candlestick. And it's going to be great fun. MNF, final game at The Stick - expecting a beatdown of the Falcons, who are terrible.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JAGS:mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That was before thier loss though, no?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

LETS.

GO.

LIONS.

:mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, plus Miami won. Shame too, imagine if they somehow ended up in the playoffs? What a story that would've been.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Last week of season gonna get real interesting.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

So the 49ers pretty much have to lose out to miss the playoffs. they hold every tiebreaker over the Cardinals. :durant.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Tony Romo is the kind of guy that would bake an absolutely perfect birthday cake and then accidentally set the house on fire when he lights the candles" - My friend John during our phone conversation after the game.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

It's amazing how the Miami-New England game- very terrific, back and forth, no sloppiness, huge AFC ramifications- is suddenly on the backburner because COWBOYS CHOKE LULZ

oH, and.. I CAN'T BELIEVE THAT WE MAY QUALIFY IN THE PLAYOFFS. FOR THE FIRST TIME IN 5 YEARS MIAMI MIGHT BE IN THE PLAYOFFS.COME ON LIONS MAKE ME HAPPY TONGHT


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TripleG said:


> "Tony Romo is the kind of guy that would bake an absolutely perfect birthday cake and then accidentally set the house on fire when he lights the candles" - My friend John during our phone conversation after the game.


well obviously John is a fucking idiot if he thinks Tony Romo plays on defense


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

So nobody wants the No.1 seed in the AFC, but everybody the 6 seed.


Also from ESPN Numbers never lie:

"Before yesterday, the Cowboys were 42-0 all-time when leading by 20 pts or more at the half. They are now 42-1."


Im gonna enjoy Stephen A Smith today.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

:lmao at the Cowboys & Romo.

Looking forward to a good game tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Pretty crazy stuff.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Um, what? 

AP had 2,314 total yards last year.

*Edit:* NVM. Dat fine print. :kobe8


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Shady has more all purpose yards this year im pretty sure


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He does. But hey, that wouldn't fit the narrative!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Merry Chipmas said:


> Shady has more all purpose yards this year im pretty sure


Has 14 more yards, only 8 TD's though.

Pretty even though nonetheless.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

"Pretty even though nonetheless"

:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Papi on 'Highly Questionable' is on a roll today. First, called Tom Brady a whiner and a bitch, but now just gave Eli Manning some advice on how to get better; break your neck and come back with another team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JINGLE LUCKS said:


> "Pretty even though nonetheless"
> 
> :lmao


What's funny about that? haha


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So where was that foul? Already down and going to tackle BEFORE he slides, still try to pull up and he gets a swipe by an arm that is clearly not going for a hit.. yep, this is your NFL... a joke.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why do you watch this if you hate it?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MERREH JERREH said:


> Why do you watch this if you hate it?


Same reason I watch the WWE... it takes a while before the pain outweighs the passion for the product. I'm about done though... I'm tired of this neutering of defenses and this year has just been out right terrible for defense and terrible for everything overall. This is what happens though when decisions are made with only the bottom line in mind and taking no account of the integrity of the sport in mind. This is why baseball is on lifesupport, wrestling is a joke, basketball is merely a distraction, and both college and NFL level football is slowly becoming parodies of themselves to the point the ratings will start to drop. Though, at least the college level seems to be trying to right some wrongs these next few years, so that's something. If only the NFL would stop thinking about corporate sponsorships and protecting their golden boys...

Late EDIT: And that call against the Lions was atrocious. Jesus he was holding the guy's arm clearly! UGH!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao wait are you seriously criticizing the officiating when the ONLY Lions TD came because of a ridiculous personal foul call? 

pls go


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CamillePunk said:


> :lmao wait are you seriously criticizing the officiating when the ONLY Lions TD came because of a ridiculous personal foul call?
> 
> pls go


Notice i"ve called them out twice so far.. one for both teams... oops, ruin your delusions of calling me out did I? (Y) GOOD JOB! Try harder next time.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

tucker is bananas.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

padraic said:


> tucker is bananas.


Seriously.. that is just.. did I really just see that? Fucking cool ass kicker.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tucker is the best player in the NFL.

Bow down to greatness :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah way to go Ravens! :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Ravens are just scary... don't let them stay close or they will beat you in the final minutes. Jesus...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RAVENS

TUCKER

YES (aka FIELD GOALS) x6 :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bengals we are coming.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

surprised ray isnt crying right now


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, another close mind numbing game. Out here yelling with my daughters asleep in their bedroom. :ti


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

That game was just fucking ridiculous.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

best kicker in the business


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Being the best kicker in the NFL is about equal to being the worst QB in the NFL (CLAUSEN).


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This fucking team sucks. Fire Schwartz's worthless ass. Fucking piece of fucking shit team. Golden opportunity and piss it away only how the Lions can. Jesus christ.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Being the best kicker in the NFL is about equal to being the worst QB in the NFL (CLAUSEN).


Actually no... a great kicker can be huge. In fact, just ask Baltimore... it's why they got Tucker after Cundif missed a gimme two years ago.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

TUCKER & ELAM :mark:

Proud of this team for fighting out of the hole we put ourselves in early this season. Showed a lot of heart these last couple weeks to keep winning these must-win-games. Poetic justice for Elam's int to end the game after the week he had. gg Lions, game could've been very different if you guys ran on 3rd and short instead of getting cute in those empty formations that resulted in 2 int's. I don't think the Ravens stopped a running play for less then 3 yard all game.. just give the ball to Bell and let him pick up the 1st. Didn't like that playcalling at all on Detroit's end and it cost them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Being the best kicker in the NFL is about equal to being the worst QB in the NFL (CLAUSEN).


Where is Jimmy these days?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MERREH JERREH said:


> Where is Jimmy these days?


Still employed by the Panthers!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Jimmy Clausen :ti

Tucker was ridiculous tonight. Hell, I wouldn't be too shocked at this point if Baltimore ended up taking the division from Cincy with how badly they shit the bad last night. Maybe I'm just overreacting because the freaking Bengals cost my brother and I our parlay. :cuss:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hopefully Bill O'Brien is willing to take this team over. Maybe he'll be able to develop Stafford and keep him from turning it over 3 times a game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Being the best kicker in the NFL is about equal to being the worst QB in the NFL (CLAUSEN).


:lmao So true.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> This fucking team sucks. Fire Schwartz's worthless ass. Fucking piece of fucking shit team. Golden opportunity and piss it away only how the Lions can. Jesus christ.


You're still going to win the division unfortunately.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

So the Ravens can clinch a playoff spot this weekend by beating the Patriots and seeing the Dolphins lose to Buffalo and the Chargers lose to the Raiders.

I'm not sure I see either of these things happening. Ravens beating the Patriots seems the most likely of the three given our home record.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I got the Pats beating the Ravens this weekend and the Chargers and Dolphins winning.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Perfect Poster said:


> This fucking team sucks. Fire Schwartz's worthless ass. Fucking piece of fucking shit team. Golden opportunity and piss it away only how the Lions can. Jesus christ.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck Ravens on a roll, Patriots are in trouble if they lose again this week


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Staddy Claus said:


> *I got the Pats beating the Ravens* this weekend and the Chargers and Dolphins winning.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

The New Orleans Saints have released Garrett Hartley and they currently do not have a second place kicker on the roster.

I guess they don't plan on scoring against the







this week. (They will likely sign a kicker on Wednesday)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Staddy Claus said:


> I got the Pats beating the Ravens this weekend and the Chargers and Dolphins winning.


We can hope man.. we can hope... :brady3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

so i just found out a punter and kicker are defenseless throughout the play. Not enough :bosh's in the world can be enough to fully describe that sentence i just typed.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Fuck Ravens on a roll, Patriots are in trouble if they lose again this week


Unfortunately I wouldn't bet on it, especially with Oher or Dumervill picking up 20 false starts or holding penalties a game, Ray Rice putting up TRENT numbers, & now :flacco1 with a bum knee. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I got the Ravens winning considering it's at home but you can't ever count the Pats out with Brady under Center. Ravens are evolving as a team every week and I don't see that same progression with the Pats at this stage of the season. Losing Gronk obviously was a big set back and their red zone production has struggled already with him out. Then you look at the injuries the Patriots have on defense and guys like Nate Solder on the OL getting banged up last week. I think Flacco will be fine, he didn't even have an MRI and they usually do it as a precaution if it's any where near serious. Brady was getting frustrated with the Dolphins pass rush, I see more of the same with Suggs & Doom with a home crowd behind them. Ravens OL played their best game of the year against an outstanding front 4 in DET, Jimmy Smith is playing like a top 5 cb and immediately nullifies the other teams best wr in man coverage situations and guys like Elam are starting to step up and solidify the defense. It will still be a close game don't get me wrong but I think the Ravens are hotter right now and the HFA sets them over the top this week.

Not to mention Justin Tucker who can be a game changer with that 55+ yd range


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Ian Rapoport ✔ @RapSheet
> Follow
> #Seahawks CB Brandon Browner has been suspended indefinitely for violating the league’s substance abuse policy, per source.


:side:


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> :side:


Been doing just fine without him. Silly, silly man he is. Thurmond is back on Monday anyway!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

wrong thread


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

pryme tyme said:


> I got the Ravens winning considering it's at home but you can't ever count the Pats out with Brady under Center. Ravens are evolving as a team every week and I don't see that same progression with the Pats at this stage of the season. Losing Gronk obviously was a big set back and their red zone production has struggled already with him out. Then you look at the injuries the Patriots have on defense and guys like Nate Solder on the OL getting banged up last week. I think Flacco will be fine, he didn't even have an MRI and they usually do it as a precaution if it's any where near serious. Brady was getting frustrated with the Dolphins pass rush, I see more of the same with Suggs & Doom with a home crowd behind them. Ravens OL played their best game of the year against an outstanding front 4 in DET, Jimmy Smith is playing like a top 5 cb and immediately nullifies the other teams best wr in man coverage situations and guys like Elam are starting to step up and solidify the defense. It will still be a close game don't get me wrong but I think the Ravens are hotter right now and the HFA sets them over the top this week.
> 
> Not to mention Justin Tucker who can be a game changer with that 55+ yd range


You want to talk about momentum, have you seen this satanic powered streak of luck the Patriots have been on all year? Unless you're up by double digits with less than a minute on the clock, you might as well grab your ankles.

I'd enjoy seeing this squad pick up the W but you can't allow a game against the increasingly hapless and self destructive Lions (granted on the road) to cover some of the fundamental issues. The O-Line looked good in THAT game but they've been absolutely shitty 3/4 of the seasons. So yes, they performed admirably against a ferocious defensive front 7 that can stack up against nearly anyone's (Yeah I said it, WWF. Ice up, son.) but that could just as easily be an aberration. The Ravens have shown for years that they are an emotional team, time after time they come off huge wins only to show up flat, seemingly unprepared for the next game. In the playoffs, running on that emotion is high octane and it can push you to the top but we aren't there yet and thus can't afford any relapses with 2 games left in the season to determine if we even get the 6th seed.

I'll agree that Jimmy Smith is *finally* playing like the guy Oszie expected years ago, glad he's progressively getting better. As to Joe, he's going to be wearing a fucking knee brace for the home game against the Patriots. They've made statements that it's the best way to play it, caution being the better route when he's still experiencing soreness and a lack of mobility. Not a fan of knee braces, especially seeing as Joe's scrambling got us quite a few yards on the ground and buying time through the air. Ray can't seem to run, Bernard isn't faring any better, our WR core is recovering with Pitta's return but none of it means shit without Joe under center.

#CountOnFlacco :flacco1


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

MIAMI GOTTA BEAT THE BILLLS, MIAMII GOTTA BEAT THE BILLLLSS


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SO NERVOUS FOR SUNDAY

If Carolina could ever pull off getting the bye week I'd be so fired up.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> You want to talk about momentum, have you seen this satanic powered streak of luck the Patriots have been on all year? Unless you're up by double digits with less than a minute on the clock, you might as well grab your ankles.


Weren't they down by a td with less than a minute left against the Browns? i know there were down by 2 td's with less than a 1:30 to go.

I might stream some games this week, only match up that is of some interest to me is Cards/Sea. I'm not getting both the Bal/NE game or NO/Car. :hayden

I might shed a few tears on monday. Candlestick's last game.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1892214-2013-holiday-cards-for-every-nfl-team

Had some really funny ones in there. My fav though:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Justin Tucker is 10 away from the NFL record for consecutive FG's made. I have no doubt he's gonna get it :mark:


Ravens-Patriots ended up being such a better game for SNF, too late now. Feels really 50/50 at this point with Doom questionable and Solder on track to play, I'm fully expecting another nail-biter that will come down to one final drive from Flacco or Brady.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

10 FGs in 2 games? Seems doubtful, though I guess it's possible if they make the playoffs (which I sort of doubt).


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Can't wait for Ravens/Patriots :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

A William Murderface Christmas said:


> Can't wait for Ravens/Patriots :mark:


Ravens are Brady/Patriots bogey team, but I still think Patriots will win something like 27-24


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

wants people to come at him because he AIN'T DEFENSELESS. :mark:



best punter in the league x100.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...0ZTJpBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2dxMQR2dGlkA1VJQzFfMQ--

:mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lets go Redskins :clap


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

All these field goals for Tucker just means the Ravens offense sucks and can't score in the red zone.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

STEVE SMITH :mark:

EDIT: Ted Ginn. :side:


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Come on Panthers -.- rather you win than the Saints.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

:romo WOW


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Smitty.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DAVIS/DEANGELO :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

FUCKING LOVE YOU DEANGELO


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cowboys turn it over, let's see if the Skins can get some points outta it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really need the Jags to lose. Have a jersey bet with a friend that they won't go 6-10 this year. Would like to ease my mind over that today. :side:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Garcon is murdering the Cowboys secondary today damn.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Unless Foles and Shady McCoy go off, Garcon will be the death of my fantasy team in the championship :vince7

The rain in Carolina though :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

^Shady I expect have a big game today have faith.Dem Cowboys falling apart once again, keep it together Redskins!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Haven't gotten a fucking first down in years.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Panthers' offense has been horrible. It goes without saying that they're missing Smith out there.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

With as good as our defense has played we should not be in this position. We need more weapons on offense.

Unbelievable we still have a chance in this game. Thank you defense.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I said that far too soon.

CAAAAAAAAAAAAM. :cam


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Panthers finally come through when it matters most! :mark:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

CAM! OLSEN! GINN! HIXON!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Damn, I was ready to throw in the towel and find something else to do. Now instead of moping around I get to be stressed until this damn game is over :cam


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Peyton Manning is sitting alone on top of the mountain again.*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cowboys with the skin of their teeth beat the Skins.We all found out why the Skins are so bad not being able to hold leads.I guess my Bears vs Eagles game mean shit now.As much as I want my team go in hard tonight with momentum into Dallas, Foles will have the test of his life next week gulp.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Good job Panthers!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*"The Panthers are in the playoffs!"*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Luke Kuechly was unbelievable today. 24 tackles and 1 INT :mark:

Patriots vs. Ravens next :lenny


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

And a chance to WIN THE DIVISION next week. A 2 seed at stake. If that happens...:banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

1 down 1 to go.

Hope we stomp the eagle's next week but i can't help but feel we'll get the scenario Stephen A predicted


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cliffy Byro said:


> 1 down 1 to go.
> 
> Hope we stomp the eagle's next week but i can't help but feel we'll get the scenario :stephenA predicted


What prediction is that, as I can see your team beating mines don't act like your team can't act like pee wee players next week.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow. Just...Wow. Cam did it again. Ginn did it again. Hixon stepped up with Smitty out and got the game-winning TD despite doing nothing this entire season. Kuechly set the team record for tackles in a game (24). They clinched a playoff spot for the 1st time in 6 years (last time was that Delhomme debacle vs. Arizona), and a win vs. Arizona next week clinches the division and a 1st round bye.

This is *AMAZING*.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The most heartbreaking scenario that the cowboys can get is exactly what will happen.

Is the gist of what he said.

I'm expecting :romo fuckery. But if we win stephen's gotta rock a Romo jersey the following day on first take. :romo


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

"Brady's probably gonna break the record again next year." 
- eyton 

Dolphins got creamed by the Bills?! If the Ravens lose to the Pats, things could get interesting for the sixth seed. CHARGERS.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Wow. Just...Wow. Cam did it again. Ginn did it again. Hixon stepped up with Smitty out and got the game-winning TD despite doing nothing this entire season. Kuechly set the team record for tackles in a game (24). They clinched a playoff spot for the 1st time in 6 years (last time was that Delhomme debacle vs. Arizona), and a win vs. Arizona next week clinches the division and a 1st round bye.
> 
> This is *AMAZING*.


WE GOIN' TO THE PLAYOFFS!!! WE GOIN' TO THE PLAYOFFS!!! I'm so fired up over this team, man. Still haven't come down from this one yet. Hixon coming in clutch there. So proud with the way these guys have played, especially the secondary that was so questionable going into the season.

MERRY CHRISTMAS :cam


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

PGSucks said:


> "Brady's probably gonna break the record again next year."
> - eyton
> 
> Dolphins got creamed by the Bills?! If the Ravens lose to the Pats, things could get interesting for the sixth seed. CHARGERS.


he didn't actually say that, did he? :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I remember how big that record felt when Manning originally broke Marino's.

Means pretty much nothing now, will definitely be broken again in the next decade the way the game is going. The inflation in the passing stats recently is just absolutely disgusting.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg Colts. Omg Peyton.

Lol Chiefs. Domination.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O look.. the Shitriots getting more bullshit calls. Not PI and definitely not in the endzone.. but what do such sill things mean for the NFL desperate to get on their knees for their golden shit head.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Panthers will be a tough tough out in the playoffs. Nebraska native Sean McDermott has done a fantastic job with that defense and a star in the making in Cam.

Hoping my Lions fire Schwartz when they don't make the playoffs and hire McDermott.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't watch this game... the refs are clearly wearing Patriot colours yet again. Gotta get them a bye you know.. can't have the precious shit bags get bounced in the first week of the playoffs!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Father Todd Unctious said:


> I remember how big that record felt when Manning originally broke Marino's.
> 
> Means pretty much nothing now, will definitely be broken again in the next decade the way the game is going. The inflation in the passing stats recently is just absolutely disgusting.


50 TDs isn't as easy as you think. If he gets to play next week he could it out pretty far. 40 TDs is realistic, but to get 50+ you need to average 3+ TDs a week and that's still a hard fucking thing to do.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Peyton has broken the TD record twice (a combined 100 TD), 10 years apart. That's unreal.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So, handful of jersey is okay if you are a Shitriot. Got it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JINGLE LUCKS said:


> 50 TDs isn't as easy as you think. If he gets to play next week he could put out pretty far. 40 TDs is realistic, but to get 50+ you need to average 3+ TDs a week and that's still a hard fucking thing to do.


Agreed. It's an incredible feat even in this pass happy era.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How is the game evolving into a passer's league "disgusting"? Is the MLB becoming more pitcher-friendly disgusting too? How about NBA teams relying on the 3 more? Is that disgusting too? :kobe


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I basically won my fantasy football league. Dude only has DeSean Jackson and Cardinals D going...I still have Nelson and Vernon Davis going and I'm up by 60 points right now...thank you Peyton and Decker.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the disgusting part is how it hurts the defense and the ways they're making tackling impossible. wwf.


no one cares that there's more passing yards and stuff. it's the effect they've had on defenses and how hard they've made it to play defense that people hate.


also how pussified they've made the QB position. you cant touch them these days.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're a week late there, brah.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> How is the game evolving into a passer's league "disgusting"?


Because it's legislated fundamental aspects and IMO some of the most enjoyable parts of the game out of the league.

Big plays aren't the novelty they once were, they're the norm now and it genuinely annoys me. I was obsessed with the NFL 10 years ago, followed it like a religion, and now I can barely endure a game. I remember the big plays made by big players - The likes of T.O, Moss, Tomlinson, they felt legitimately special - Whereas now, it seems everyone is fucking doing it. It's so easy to play QB in the modern day NFL, I love how people argue that QB's are coming out more "NFL ready" than they were in the past, that's just laughable. The NFL just isn't the incredible step up that it used to be, but how could it be?

You pretty much can't hit the QB anymore (especially the good ones), you can't touch recievers while they're running routes, you can't hit them after while catching it anymore...There's 3 fundamental areas of playing defense in the NFL which have been pretty much removed completely. They don't stand a chance. It's becoming a glorified arena league, I think it will take one or two more pieces of legislation before people realise just how watered down the current product is. It's only a matter of time before kick/punt returns will be gone and running will be irrelevant if not also gone.

The sad thing is, there is such an easy way to give defenders some help, without affecting player safety. Just allow the damn DB's to contact WR's down the field, it will give them a chance. No way Goodell does it though, the NFL loves the way the league is going and will continue to love it until it all blows up in their face. Which it will.

As for the record, it's not a fucking incredible feat. His 1st one was, this one is not. Matthew Stafford threw 41 TD's in this fucking league and he's pretty awful. It will be broken, I'd be shocked if Rodgers/Brees or another QB worth a damn doesn't break it in the next 5 years. Manning was basically taking the piss this year, it's what happens when you have an all time QB, in the right team, in a weak era. The yardage record that stood for over 25 fucking years has been broken 3 fucking times in the last 3 years. You're either delusional or stupid if you don't think the TD record will go the same way.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Father Todd Unctious said:


> Because it's legislated fundamental aspects and IMO some of the most enjoyable parts of the game out of the league.
> 
> Big plays aren't the novelty they once were, they're the norm now and it genuinely annoys me. I was obsessed with the NFL 10 years ago, followed it like a religion, and now I can barely endure a game. I remember the big plays made by big players - The likes of T.O, Moss, Tomlinson, they felt legitimately special - Whereas now, it seems everyone is fucking doing it. It's so easy to play QB in the modern day NFL, I love how people argue that QB's are coming out more "NFL ready" than they were in the past, that's just laughable. The NFL just isn't the incredible step up that it used to be, but how could it be?
> 
> ...


Well said and completely true. People don't realise it, but another season that looks just like this, let alone worse, is enough to start the decline in people watching. It's been the worst year in NFL history easily and it's only going to get worse than this. Goodell has been a cancer on this league just like Selig ended up being one on the MLB.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Officiating wise the league hasn't been great but I wouldn't say this year has been bad at all. And I'm not saying that because my team is doing well. There's been plenty of enjoyable games.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> So, handful of jersey is okay if you are a Shitriot. Got it.


I'm about to start sending some negs your way if you keep being a suck tit in this thread.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> So, handful of jersey is okay if you are a Shitriot. Got it.


You are by far the most annoying poster in this thread. By far.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Peyton has broken the TD record twice (a combined 100 TD), 10 years apart. That's unreal.


There should be another league for Peyton Manning. 

:lmao at everyone who thought he was done 2 years ago.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> Officiating wise the league hasn't been great but I wouldn't say this year has been bad at all. And I'm not saying that because my team is doing well. There's been plenty of enjoyable games.


I've heard a few people say that... then point to games like the Vikings/Ravens and I can only look at them in disbelief. That wasn't enjoyable or good by any stretch. It was a pathetic display of defense and special teams that should shame any player involved and any fan of those two teams. It was a disgrace. 

But then, I have never been a "ooo points!" guy. Scoring doesn't make a great game or even an enjoyable one. I want all facets of the game to be played well. A truly classic game is one where the offense, defense, and special teams all play well... which usually results in a much lower scoring game that many people seem to like. Same problem in the other football.. people slobber all over the Spanish league simply because goals.. but any fan of real football sits in disgust at the absolute lack of something even resembling a defense. 

Luckily, they aren't trying to outlaw defense through idiotic rules like the NFL. The NFL is willingly hamstringing half the game just because of the stupid mentality that offense and points are the only thing that matter. Here's a hint.. people talk just as much about those special D's like the 85 bears and the 2000 Ravens as they do the supposed "greatest show on turf". And we are losing that aspect of the game more and more every year. And as said above, these people actually have the gall to talk about offenses, WBs and Wide Recievers as if they have actually gotten better. I'm sorry but no... of course Calvin Johnson is going to get so many more TDs and yards... unlike Jerry Rice he doesn't even have to be afraid of running to catch a pass over the middle. Of course Brees and Manning and Brady put up monster numbers... you even breath on them and it's a penalty, so you can't go full tilt like Young and Staubach had to deal with. 

The league is a parody of itself by this point. And many fans are finally starting to acknowledge it this year. Hopefully it's corrected... but given that the league doesn't give one shit about the integrity of the game, I doubt it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Staddy Claus said:


> I'm about to start sending some negs your way if you keep being a suck tit in this thread.


Go right ahead.. not even watching the game anymore. I don't respect the patriots or the refs anymore, you don't like it? Tough. Neg me all the fuck you want.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Father Todd Unctious said:


> Because it's legislated fundamental aspects and IMO some of the most enjoyable parts of the game out of the league.
> 
> Big plays aren't the novelty they once were, they're the norm now and it genuinely annoys me. I was obsessed with the NFL 10 years ago, followed it like a religion, and now I can barely endure a game. I remember the big plays made by big players - The likes of T.O, Moss, Tomlinson, they felt legitimately special - Whereas now, it seems everyone is fucking doing it. It's so easy to play QB in the modern day NFL, I love how people argue that QB's are coming out more "NFL ready" than they were in the past, that's just laughable. The NFL just isn't the incredible step up that it used to be, but how could it be?
> 
> ...


Yes, the league is geared toward the pass. Everyone knows this. Still, Peyton has been awesome this season. Two guys have thrown 50 TDs in the history of this game. Yes, it could only happen when the defense got fucked, but it's a solid milestone. Yes, Rodgers or Brees could break it, but they're Hall of Fame quarterbacks. It'll be amazing when/if they do it too. If Romo and Stafford start hitting 50 TDs annually, then we'll know it's not such a great thing.

BTW, TDs are largely a function of the offense as a whole. Peyton doesn't do this without DT, Decker, JT, and Welker, plus Moreno and the O line. So for another offense to put up 50+ TDs, it'll need to be a very talented offense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Go right ahead.. not even watching the game anymore. I don't respect the patriots or the refs anymore, you don't like it? Tough. Neg me all the fuck you want.


It's not even about you hating the Patriots, as there's plenty of people that don't like them. You're here every week bitching and complaining about the NFL. You're like one of those retarded wrestling fans that hates the product but watches every week just so they can bitch about it. It's beyond annoying.

I didn't think someone could surpass pryme tyme but you've done that and more.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Joe looking very Flaccid out there.

Logan Ryan looking great. Few big plays outta him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> Joe looking very Flaccid out there.


:cp


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

NOTO CLAUS said:


> It's not even about you hating the Patriots, as there's plenty of people that don't like them. You're here every week bitching and complaining about the NFL. You're like one of those retarded wrestling fans that hates the product but watches every week just so they can bitch about it. It's beyond annoying.
> 
> I didn't think someone could surpass pryme tyme but you've done that and more.


It's called passion. Maybe you can not get pissed at the game being pissed away for idiotic shit, but I don't... sorry if that gets your panties into a knot. If people don't speak up about it, how the FUCK is it going to change?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> It's called passion. Maybe you can not get pissed at the game being pissed away for idiotic shit, but I don't... sorry if that gets your panties into a knot. If people don't speak up about it, how the FUCK is it going to change?


Trust me, none of the higher ups in the NFL give a shit about what someone on a Wrestling Forum thinks of how they do their job.

You're not a fan of the recent changes in the NFL and the reffing. We get it. I'm not a fan of most of that shit either. There's no need to come here every fucking week, spewing the same shit over and over. It's annoying.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

NOTO CLAUS said:


> Trust me, none of the higher ups in the NFL give a shit about what someone on a Wrestling Forum thinks of how they do their job.
> 
> You're not a fan of the recent changes in the NFL and the reffing. We get it. I'm not a fan of most of that shit either. There's no need to come here every fucking week, spewing the same shit over and over. It's annoying.


Then put me on your ignore list. Just because it annoys you doesn't mean I have to stop. I don't particularly care for the many anti posts all over, but I don't go around trying to impose silence just because they annoy me. I often gloss over them, sometimes challenge them, and move on. If you can't practice that yourself, don't bitch to me about you getting riled up. It's not my job to not annoy you. Shocking reality check for you I know.

This is a bloody forum.. if you can't accept there is going to be bitching about certain things, maybe you need to reevaluate why you are even here.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MERREH JERREH said:


> Yes, the league is geared toward the pass. Everyone knows this. Still, Peyton has been awesome this season. Two guys have thrown 50 TDs in the history of this game. Yes, it could only happen when the defense got fucked, but it's a solid milestone. Yes, Rodgers or Brees could break it, but they're Hall of Fame quarterbacks. It'll be amazing when/if they do it too. If Romo and Stafford start hitting 50 TDs annually, then we'll know it's not such a great thing.
> 
> BTW, TDs are largely a function of the offense as a whole. Peyton doesn't do this without DT, Decker, JT, and Welker, plus Moreno and the O line. So for another offense to put up 50+ TDs, it'll need to be a very talented offense.


Oh he has been awesome. He's one of the greatest ever if not the greatest, but I feel his record that he set in 2004 in a far bigger indication of that than what he done this season.

It will be impressive when it's broken the first time, and the second time, but the path the league is going down you'll eventually see it being broken by the Staffords and Cutlers. The QB's that are good but can put up great numbers in what is a bad era.

By the way, I completely appreciate that I'm saying these things in an NFL thread, so obviously to NFL fans. I'm not really expecting my disregard to the modern day product to go down well, I just wish there was a greater outrage over what it currently being put out there. Do you really like the emphasis on passing? If you do, fair enough, that's your preference. I'd imagine Goodell feels that's the opinion of the majority, I personally just don't. My favourite games used to be the likes of the Ravens/Steelers where it was all about quality defense and pretty much became a physical war. Those sorts of games hardly exist anymore and it genuinely annoys me. The only reason I feel so passionate about this is because of how much I used to love the NFL. I mean I'm in fucking Ireland and would be up all night watching random games such as Dallas-Buffalo to watch Romo throw 5 picks, Pittsburgh-Miami (Which finished 3-0 and is one of my favourite games ever). To think I can't really bother to watch an NFL game now is rather staggering.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Then put me on your ignore list. Just because it annoys you doesn't mean I have to stop. I don't particularly care for the many anti posts all over, but I don't go around trying to impose silence just because they annoy me. I often gloss over them, sometimes challenge them, and move on. If you can't practice that yourself, don't bitch to me about you getting riled up. It's not my job to not annoy you. Shocking reality check for you I know.
> 
> This is a bloody forum.. if you can't accept there is going to be bitching about certain things, maybe you need to reevaluate why you are even here.


Do what you want man. I'm not the only person that thinks you're annoying. And obviously you'll still post whether or not people hate you.

I just think it's fucking retarded to bitch and whine about how much you hate something but then you're here every week watching it. You would think that if someone didn't like something, they wouldn't watch it. But like I said, do what you please. :draper2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@ Father Todd: Fair enough the record not mattering much to you. I disagree, but we can't all agree on everything. LOL @ Cutler or QB like him breaking it. If that happens, yes I'll be on board with you in saying it's a pointless stat. Don't think that happens though.

No I don't really like the passing, but it's just the way it is. I prefer hard hitting defense and the run game with absolute back breaking play action. The game has changed though, and it's not worst thing in the world. Hell, the salary cap drastically changed the league, but we moved on. It's just not a big deal to me. Things change and you go with it or stop watching.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

NOTO CLAUS said:


> Do what you want man. I'm not the only person that thinks you're annoying. And obviously you'll still post whether or not people hate you.
> 
> I just think it's fucking retarded to bitch and whine about how much you hate something but then you're here every week watching it. You would think that if someone didn't like something, they wouldn't watch it. But like I said, do what you please. :draper2


I've said it before... if you are passionate, it takes time for it to be worn down before you quit watching. The moment I stop caring enough to "bitch" is the moment I'm done watching it, because I obviously have lost the passion to give a damn that the sport is a joke. I love how people expect forums to simply be slobber fests all the time... is that all people want is an echo chamber? Really? Thought it was supposed to be a place to voice an opinion... huh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> I've said it before... if you are passionate, it takes time for it to be worn down before you quit watching. The moment I stop caring enough to "bitch" is the moment I'm done watching it, because I obviously have lost the passion to give a damn that the sport is a joke. I love how people expect forums to simply be slobber fests all the time... is that all people want is an echo chamber? Really? Thought it was supposed to be a place to voice an opinion... huh.


I'm not expecting the forum to be a "slobber fest", I don't think you're annoying simply because you don't like the product and I don't have a problem with others having opposing viewpoints. It's the fact that you're here every week, non stop complaints and bitching. Every week the same bullshit with you. We get it man. You don't like the product. We got it week 1 when you said it. We're at week 16 now, you don't have to post every week to remind us of how much you hate the product. We get it.

But I'm aware that you don't care whether or not people like you and you'll continue to post. Cool, do what you please (Y)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Arizona beat Seattle.

Hope San Fran loses so that we get another match-up to get into the playoffs.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

NOTO CLAUS said:


> I'm not expecting the forum to be a "slobber fest", I don't think you're annoying simply because you don't like the product and I don't have a problem with others having opposing viewpoints. It's the fact that you're here every week, non stop complaints and bitching. Every week the same bullshit with you. We get it man. You don't like the product. We got it week 1 when you said it. We're at week 16 now, you don't have to post every week to remind us of how much you hate the product. We get it.
> 
> But I'm aware that you don't care whether or not people like you and you'll continue to post. Cool, do what you please (Y)


Haven't posted every week, especially since at the beginning I worked on both football days... and usually I may make one or two posts then leave. I wouldn't have posted much more until you decided to be some white knight for the NFL and defend it's honour in your annoyance. But right, have to exaggerate because how dare someone be pissed off this year with week after week of the worst football we've seen in the NFL I feel ashamed now.. so ashamed. I'm crying in penance.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*It looks likes the Gods of Football are engineering a momentum swing in the Pats vs. Ravens game.*


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Nevermind.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> Arizona beat Seattle.
> 
> Hope San Fran loses so that we get another match-up to get into the playoffs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank God Carolina won today, otherwise their playoff chances would SERIOUSLY be in doubt w/ that Cards win.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Lions...:wall


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Eh, I called it: emotionally flat, disjointed, & Joe hobbled in that brace. Regular season Raven roller coaster shit. :flacco1

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lions :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I fucking hope the Niners lose out. Want good playoff games.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Still hoping for a Chargers playoff berth just because of how improbable it seemed about 3 weeks ago. :mark:

I'm gonna need Foles and McCoy to go off to win my fantasy championship. C'mon, Eagles' offense!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> I fucking hope the Niners lose out. Want good playoff games.


Because if the Niners get in, they won't be in any good playoff games, 'cause they'll all be blowout wins!!! :dance

Just kidding. But, c'mon, the game against the Falcons last year was a great game. Niners are a consistent member of great playoff games, historically. :side:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The run game still has importance in the NFL, even though it's a pass-first and pass-often league now. You still have to be able to establish control by running the ball, that has never changed. Eventually, defenses and people find a way to adjust, they've been doing that for years and will continue to do so. 

As a Bears fan, I am hoping to get a W tonight and see them win the division, but Cutler does find dramatic and unusual ways to fuck things up so I'll be cautiously optimistic tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This Steelers/Packers game looked insane.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Haven't posted every week, especially since at the beginning I worked on both football days... and usually I may make one or two posts then leave. I wouldn't have posted much more until you decided to be some white knight for the NFL and defend it's honour in your annoyance. But right, have to exaggerate because how dare someone be pissed off this year with week after week of the worst football we've seen in the NFL I feel ashamed now.. so ashamed. I'm crying in penance.


I'm not white knighting for the NFL. I don't agree with most of the shit they do. I'm just telling you how annoying you are. And I'm not the only person that feels this way, I'm just the only person that decided to actually say something to you. But I'm done with this, whether you respond to this post or not.

Merry Christmas (Y)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

YEAH FUCK YOU YA CUNT STOP POSTING MATE


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BruiserKC said:


> The run game still has importance in the NFL, even though it's a pass-first and pass-often league now. You still have to be able to establish control by running the ball, that has never changed. Eventually, defenses and people find a way to adjust, they've been doing that for years and will continue to do so.
> 
> As a Bears fan, I am hoping to get a W tonight and see them win the division, but Cutler does find dramatic and unusual ways to fuck things up so I'll be cautiously optimistic tonight.


Yeah balance is still the name of the game. It's just that the pass can score quicker obviously. You still want to run the ball to kill the clock and keep the defense guessing.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I heard :keek did great today. Nice. Anyways, Bears game tonight wins the division and I can't wait. Go Bears. I'm in Middle of Nowhere, Illinois and I'm pretty much without internet, so if I'm not on between now and Christmas, Merry Christmas NFL threadgoers and fellow Bear-bros.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aid our championship game is a NAIL BITER. I'm up by 7 and you got Cutler and I got Niners D.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Let's go Eagles :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Losing players, left and right............ Mah boy Brady ain't worried about nothing. :banderas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Damn, Bears. That first quarter was a nightmare for 'em.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow what a game - Steelers/Packers


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> I got the Ravens winning considering it's at home but you can't ever count the Pats out with Brady under Center. Ravens are evolving as a team every week and I don't see that same progression with the Pats at this stage of the season. Losing Gronk obviously was a big set back and their red zone production has struggled already with him out. Then you look at the injuries the Patriots have on defense and guys like Nate Solder on the OL getting banged up last week. I think Flacco will be fine, he didn't even have an MRI and they usually do it as a precaution if it's any where near serious. Brady was getting frustrated with the Dolphins pass rush, I see more of the same with Suggs & Doom with a home crowd behind them. Ravens OL played their best game of the year against an outstanding front 4 in DET, Jimmy Smith is playing like a top 5 cb and immediately nullifies the other teams best wr in man coverage situations and guys like Elam are starting to step up and solidify the defense. It will still be a close game don't get me wrong but I think the Ravens are hotter right now and the HFA sets them over the top this week.
> 
> Not to mention Justin Tucker who can be a game changer with that 55+ yd range


This whole post was dead wrong :lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Any chance Cutler pulls off a :brady2-like comeback?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So Peyton tied Brady's 50 TD Pass record? 

Well done, been a historic season for him, and he'll surely break it as well


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He did break it...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh my bad I didn't watch the game,I only read the notification sent to my phone that he tied, I assumed that the game was already finished.

Bravo


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why doesnt anyone give Brady a high five when he wants one :bron3


Great win for the Pats today, everyone picked against them but i still picked them in the Pickem League :brady2. Was worried about the game though because the Ravens always frustrate Brady and the rest of the team so expected a close game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Oh my bad *I didn't watch the game*,I only read the notification sent to my phone that he tied, I assumed that the game was already finished.
> 
> Bravo


Surprising. :kobe10


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao not high fiving Brady is hilarious


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I wonder if they don't high five him on purpose like as a team joke or something lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kabraxa you BITCH, giving me red rep for a JOKE. MY USER CP IS NOW TARNISHED. 

------

DAT SHADY SPIN MOVE on the last TD :drake1


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

SHADY. :mark: Fantasy championship is mine unless Steven Jackson kills the Niners my soul.

Where's Josh McCown? :kobe10


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Kabraxa you BITCH, giving me red rep for a JOKE. MY USER CP IS NOW TARNISHED.
> 
> ------
> 
> DAT SHADY SPIN MOVE on the last TD :drake1


O know, I'm so hurt by you calling me out. O god I am so ashamed... I have been forever forced into hiding by your mighty devious genious o great one! O god my soul.. it burns.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

looks like it's going to be one win, and one loss in my fantasy league finals.

Fucking Reggie Bush.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This game. fpalm

Can we just leave all the defensive coaches and players in Philly plz? Just let the fans fill all the positions next week in Green Bay. Guaranteed we wouldn't see much of a difference.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eagles can win the Super Bowl. Please no. Please go.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, this happened to the Bears' defense...What will happen to Dallas' D next week? :deandre


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I wish this eagles team would show up every week... I just can't get my hope ups that they'll drop the Cowboys on their heads again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> So, this happened to the Bears' defense...What will happen to Dallas' D next week? :deandre


Dallas can't stop the run either. Romo will need to play a perfect legendary game just to stand a chance.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MERREH JERREH said:


> Dallas can't stop the run either. Romo will need to play a perfect legendary game just to stand a chance.


Romo. Legendary game. Does not compute.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you miss his epic 4th quarter TD today? Most people do love to forget his heroics.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How was that an epic touchdown? It was a short pass to an open running back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the majority of collapses aren't his fault either. 


I don't think people realize that asking a QB to comeback every single week because the defense can't stop anyone isn't exactly easy and mistakes are bound to happen when the defense KNOWS you have to pass and KNOWS you have to score a TD. In fact, people will never know this and always completely misjudge late game situations to completely fault the QB.


How often does anyone hear about the defenses late game collapse against the QB that came back? Or about how well the defense played to stop the other QB from doing a comeback that shouldn't be able to do? Rarely? Probably because that's exactly how the media wants you to see it. The QB either saves the day or fails and regardless of the outcome it's 100% on them. It's rather ridiculous considering there are 21 other starters out there on the field playing, for both sides, and only one needs to make a play to turn the whole game around for their team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did it win the (must) game? Yes it did. Epic is just a descriptor so I can oversell it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Sam Shields INT last week wasn't his fault, IMO. Shields just closed ridiculously fast and stretched way out. The other though, eh, bad throw but better defensive play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

AAAAAAHHHHHHH :romo hurt his back. He plays better when he's hurt though.

It might not matter. That Philly run game is horrifically good.

PHILLY/DALLAS on SNF:mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

It will be a perfect Christmas if the Eagles can defeat the Cowboys :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

wrong thread.

COLTS.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Going to Colts / Jags next week at Lucas Oil for free! Merry Christmas to me. :^>


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Surprising. :kobe10


Lol dude, yea as if you watch every single game every week. 

Lol at that Brady gif posted earlier


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The collapse vs the packers wasn't Romo's fault really. Well at least if you were to going most at fault to least, he'd be the least at fault. not his fault his defense stinks and his coach doesn't give the ball to a guy who was averaging 8 yards a carry the ball to run the clock.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> Any chance Cutler pulls off a :brady2-like comeback?


I guess we got our answer, that was a total collapse


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Going to Colts / Jags next week at Lucas Oil for free! Merry Christmas to me. :^>


:hb


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> So Peyton tied Brady's 50 TD Pass record?
> 
> Well done, been a historic season for him, and he'll surely break it as well




He passed it....


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Marcell Dareus was offsides on Matt Moore's pick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd just like to remind everyone of the fact that it was only 16 months ago when everyone was even questioning whether or Manning could play. SIXTEEN MONTHS. 


He's 37, 16 years in, and yet he's still the best QB in football. Sixteen years from his first game. Sixteen months from when everyone was wondering whether that next surgery would ruin him. The guy is amazing and what's he done is amazing and I hope people don't forget that regardless of the outcome of the playoffs as he doesn't have many years left. It's going to be sad to see him go in about 2-3 years time.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Adrien Mercier said:


> I guess we got our answer, that was a total collapse


I was hoping it would've turned into a competitive game :jose

Just realized what the game tonight is. LOLFalcons.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*JINGLE_LUCKS* on fiyah!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Von miller tears his ACL, making it to the super bowl just got extremely difficult.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

So if the bears lose to green bay next week do you resign Cutler? If so why? 

I personally don't know. Cutler is a replaceable quarterback, but the problem is theirs absolutely no one out there to sign.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:romo3 out for the season. :jericho


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Romo is done for the season with a back injury.

Watch the Cowboys win next weekend now lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Just roll with McCown? You got Marshall and Alshon. They're both crazy good. You still have one of the better RBs in the game. The offensive line has improved. Trestman knows what he's doing. Cutler powers down that offense because he sucks as well as pouts. Cutler uses his strength as a weakness. He thinks he can put the ball anywhere and it fucks his team over.

I mean what happened last night is pure Cutler. Breaks the Bears passing record (not hard to do), then throws a TAINT. Then he pouted I'm sure.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

KING NECK BEARD TIME:mark: (rip Dallas Cowboys)

His back must be fucked. This is concerning going forward. Back injuries are really bad and chronic. I guess the only "good" thing is he's a QB and not a RB or lineman.

Eagles are winning the SB.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JunkheadX said:


> Von miller tears his ACL, making it to the super bowl just got extremely difficult.


And just like Peyton has done his entire career, he enters the playoffs with an awful defense.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

It's time for rton2! 

Wait, not him...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:romo out ?

Yep we're winning the Superbowl


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Yup, ESPN reporting :romo out for the remainder of the season...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wait...Adam Shefter reporting.

There's still a chance this is LIES.


Randall Cobb ramping up activity. So great, Philly and GB in the title game if this is possible when the seeds are set. Packers are gonna blow up the Bears, and Dallas has no chance now vs Philly. GB gets Rodgers and Cobb back for playoffs.

FUCK


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> And just like Peyton has done his entire career, he enters the playoffs with an awful defense.


People seem to often forget this when judging Peyton's GOATness. His teams have always had shit D. Something he cannot control has affected his legacy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TIME TO TAKE THE COWBOYS TO GLORY.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Dallas ESPN Radio now saying someone in top Cowboy brass are saying that the reports are news to them...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If :romo finished the Wash, dude is a tough son of a bitch. He had a back injury that should've knocked him out the game (since it KO'ed his season), yet he was all NAH MAN I GOT THIS SHIT. And he did. 

FUCK


@ the above post: :lmao I really hope Shefter is caught in another lie. Can we fire him now?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tater said:


> People seem to often forget this when judging Peyton's GOATness. His teams have always had shit D. Something he cannot control has affected his legacy.


Agreed. The one year the defense was lights out, what do ya know, Peyton wins a ring. Two of the best playoff games I've seen him play (2007 vs. San Diego and 2012 vs. Baltimore) the defense was incredibly bad and couldn't do their part. But, who knows what will happen with him this year.

The entire playoff race has become so damn awesome this year. Two big NFC games to decide the division champs, Colts - Bengals - Patriots playing for the 2 seed this weekend. Gonna be great.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:romo5


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Agreed. The one year the defense was lights out, what do ya know, Peyton wins a ring. Two of the best playoff games I've seen him play (2007 vs. San Diego and 2012 vs. Baltimore) the defense was incredibly bad and couldn't do their part. But, who knows what will happen with him this year.
> 
> The entire playoff race has become so damn awesome this year. Two big NFC games to decide the division champs, Colts - Bengals - Patriots playing for the 2 seed this weekend. Gonna be great.



Don't forget about our special teams brah. It still HAUNTS me thinking about that 2010 loss to the Jets when he completed a comeback and we literally allowed a 50 yard return on the ensuing kick off and they kicked a field goal to win it. There was like less than a minute left. ugh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JINGLE LUCKS said:


> Don't forget about our special teams brah. It still HAUNTS me thinking about that 2010 loss to the Jets when he completed a comeback and we literally allowed a 50 yard return on the ensuing kick off and they kicked a field goal to win it. There was like less than a minute left. ugh.


Sigh... I think it was Jerry Hughes who had a clear shot at Cromartie before he broke the return. Just gave no effort in going for him.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Last time the two 1 seeds played each other in the Super Bowl was the Saints/Colts Super Bowl. Before that was 1993 Cowboys/Bills. So one or both of the 1 seeds are usually eliminated at some point.

But even with the Seahawks loss at home yesterday (which may actually wind up a good thing for them) I don't see the 1 seeds losing. Obviously, in a 1 game playoff anything can happen but I don't know. I don't see it this year.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Garrett said Romo isn't officially out first Sunday.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Romo has a herniated disc!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

D.B. CooperClaus said:


> Last time the two 1 seeds played each other in the Super Bowl was the Saints/Colts Super Bowl. Before that was 1993 Cowboys/Bills. So one or both of the 1 seeds are usually eliminated at some point.
> 
> But even with the Seahawks loss at home yesterday (which may actually wind up a good thing for them) I don't see the 1 seeds losing. Obviously, in a 1 game playoff anything can happen but I don't know. I don't see it this year.


Well the last few years it's been a team that no one really saw coming that's came out and won the superbowl. it'll prob be the Colts or something.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Scrooge McCock said:


> Well the last few years it's been a team that no one really saw coming that's came out and won the superbowl. it'll prob be the Bengals or something.


Fixed it for you


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

As a Broncos fan the only team that scares me are the Bengals.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Man, Smitty is week-to-week. This news makes Sunday a must win, so Carolina can get that bye.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

peep4life said:


> As a Broncos fan the only team that scares me are the Bengals.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


do Colts have to hand you guys another beatdown. :luck


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

My beloved Tony is not yet ruled out, he is day to day. He played through Sunday's game with the injury and he was the one who SAVED THE GAME <3

I LOVE YOU, TONY, EVEN THOUGH YOU CHOSE A DUMB BLONDE OVER ME


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Fucking Cardinals. Need 49'ers to lose on Monday now!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

How come Boldin never got those calls in baltimore? lol. Awful call, that's home cooking right there


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

these refs really suck


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, Falcons might pull this off.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

how on gods green earth is that defensive pass interferance. these refs are terrible.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti Matt Ryan


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:yes


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

NINERS :mark:

RIP Candlestick


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:kobe9


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LolGarret.

No way Romo plays unfortunately. If Adam Schefter says Romo's out, he's out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Shefter has blatantly lied before. I kinda believe this one though. If it's a herniated disc and needs surgery, he should NOT be playing football.

I watched Garrett's press conference, and reading between the lines, Romo is fucked.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, Carolina is still in play for the #1 seed. If the Panthers beat the Falcons, the Niners beat the Cardinals, and the Rams beat the Seahawks, the road to the Super Bowl goes through Charlotte. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm rooting for exactly that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The odds of St. Louis beating Seattle in Seattle, causing them to lost 2 in a row at home, seems very unlikely. We'll just have to wait and see, though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah. It's definitely unlikely.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

if you anyone wants Romo to play football sunday then you're a sick individual that cares more about a sport than a person's long term health. he shouldn't play at all with back issues and it's super obvious why. football isn't that important that someone should risk fucking up their whole life for it. :kobe


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I really love how the Falcons can't play spoiler this year :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Glad the 49ers sent Candlestick out in style, so much history there. Bowman is the best all-around defensive player in the NFL imo :clap

Matt Ryan not checking to a run on 2nd 1 was incredibly stupid. There was what? 1:30 left in the game, around the 49ers 10 yard line and you not only risk the int but also stopping the clock with an incompletion. Force the 49ers to use their timeouts and pick up new set of downs with S-Jax or Jaquizz Rodgers. I know it was a meaningless game for ATL but that was an awful play call in that situation. The only sense I can make out of it is that Ryan was feeling it and wanted to set up an easier 1st and goal situation.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You must not be familiar with LUKE "NUKE 'EM" KUECHLY.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MERREH JERREH said:


> Shefter has blatantly lied before. I kinda believe this one though. If it's a herniated disc and needs surgery, he should NOT be playing football.
> 
> I watched Garrett's press conference, and reading between the lines, Romo is fucked.


I was looking forward to seeing that 4th Quarter Interception. :romo

Kidding Kidding.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> You must not be familiar with LUKE "NUKE 'EM" KUECHLY.


Definitely one of the league's best LB's. They play different positions but Bowman is leagues above Kuechly as a pass rusher (he does play OLB though). But Bowman also does everything Kuechly can.. he's great in coverage, the best in the league at pursuing a ball carrier, ridiculous instincts like he showed on the pick 6. Nothing against Kuechly but Bowman is bad mofo. That guy Willis is pretty good as well


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There's a few things wrong w/ that post, bud.

Firstly, KEEK has the best instincts in the NFL. This is shown by him having 26 tackles on Sunday. Also, his superiority in coverage is evidenced by him having as many passes defended as Bowman, plus him having 4 more interceptions in two less seasons. Saying Bowman is "leagues above Kuechly as a pass rusher" is fine, but his 8 sacks in 4 seasons doesn't really show that. Next, You say Bowman plays OLB, when he doesn't - He's an ILB in San Francisco's 3-4 base defense. Lastly, Luke gets automatic brownie points for being PROBABLY the best LB in the NFL while also being a white guy who wears glasses. Not even Sean Lee does that.

plz don't argue w/ me on this point, just jump on the Panthers bandwagon


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

26 tackles tells me no one else on your D can tackle :side:

That's the case with most of the league tackle leaders actually.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

> Lastly, Luke gets automatic brownie points for being PROBABLY the best LB in the NFL while also being a white guy who wears glasses. Not even Sean Lee does that.


:lmao

Bowman's TAINT was pretty flukey.


Jake Long tore his ACL and MCL. Late season injuries like this are the worst.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, Bowman's TAINT was pretty lucky lol.

pryme tyme, what's your thoughts on that Ravens loss? you didn't even mention anything about it.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

very disappointed the title isnt about sevenburg


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Bowman is awesome and one of the best defensive players in the game but his hands are made of iron. Nine times out of ten or more, he drops that rather than intercepts it last night.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

robert mathis is a the best. fuck these linebackers on these awesome defenses that have awesome dlines that create space for them to operate or have awesome secondaries that cause miscues or awesome defensive coordinators that allow them to strive. ROBERT MATHIS IS SINGLE HANDILY CREATING A PASS RUSH, BY HIMSELF.



best strip sacker in the league
best sacker in the league
gets held on damn near every play when he gets even remotely close to the QB
he's a BEAST and a BEAST by himself.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I DON'T LIKE THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD, MY HONEY IS INJURED, FUCK CHRISTMAS


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

looks good to me.



> NINERS are in


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

> With Tony Romo ailing, the Dallas Cowboys have reached into their recent past by agreeing to a deal with veteran Jon Kitna.


KITNA :mark:



> The Cowboys worked out David Carr, John Skelton, Tyler Thigpen, Caleb Hanie and Richard Bartel on Tuesday, but elected to go with Kitna, who knows the Cowboys' offense and most of their personnel, but has been out of the NFL for two seasons.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JINGLE LUCKS said:


> robert mathis is a the best. fuck these linebackers on these awesome defenses that have awesome dlines that create space for them to operate or have awesome secondaries that cause miscues or awesome defensive coordinators that allow them to strive. ROBERT MATHIS IS SINGLE HANDILY CREATING A PASS RUSH, BY HIMSELF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao KITNA


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

KITNA! :mark: 

I remember when he would throw for 4,000 yards in Martz's offense. :lol


----------



## youowemesomething (Nov 29, 2013)

Cowboys will choke again and it will be hilarious.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Keek could be just the 2nd player EVER to be DROY an DPOY consecutively. :kobe9


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> :ti


Tell me who is better at any of things I just listed?



Do you really think it's easier to get to the QB when every other pass rusher on the team is hardly worth a damn? He has like 12 more sacks on the team than second leading sacker. Dwight Freeney aint spinning around his defender on the other side anymore.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

But, the Colts are a TOP DEFENSE.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd figure so, who else has beaten the Seahawks/Niners/Broncos. :deandre


they seem to get the job done against the teams they'll be facing in the playoffs too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's alright, man. We'll all be laughing @ them again when they're a 1st round exit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you think the panthers are going to be much different?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My homeboy Lucks makes a valid point. Mathis is doing it practically alone, as far as the pass rush goes. The team has a total 39 sacks, 17.5 of those coming from Mathis. Next closest is Freeman / Redding both with 4.5.

I'd hate to see those numbers had Mathis not been on the team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JINGLE LUCKS said:


> you think the panthers are going to be much different?


Well yeah, considering they get a 1st round bye if they win this weekend...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

which means that the first round they'll play in is the divisional round which is still a first round exit. the fuck are you trying to say? you don't get a win or anything special because you earned a bye week. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd say playing well enough all season to earn a bye is something special, and a de-facto win.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you'd only say that because the panthers got their first bye week in fucking years. Don't act like anyone gives any credit to Peyton or Brady for doing it every fucking year without fail. :kobe



as for the de-facto win. :ti



that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lolwut

People didn't constantly give credit to Peyton and Brady for getting their teams to 12+ wins every year? :lmao

Also, getting to skip the first round of the playoffs completely _is _a de facto win. It's as good as them playing in the 1st round and winning. They essentially get that victory for free...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I've a Colts fan for quite a long time and I don't recall anyone ever talking about how Peyton getting to skip the wild card counting as a de-facto win for him. He gets bashed just as bash for losing in the divisional rounds as he does in the wild card rounds. It makes no difference. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nobody's praising the Panthers for it, either. What are you trying to get at? 

All I've said was getting a bye is the same as getting a free win in the 1st round. Why do you try to make an argument out of _everything_?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

All I know is I hope the Seahawks or Panthers make/win the SuperBowl.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Nobody's praising the Panthers for it, either. What are you trying to get at?
> 
> All I've said was getting a bye is the same as getting a free win in the 1st round. Why do you try to make an argument out of _everything_?


Getting a bye is getting a week off for what you accomplished in the regular season. The playoffs is a whole different thing and I don't count it as a "free win" for the team as it wasn't earned in the playoffs. It's a rest week, not a free win, otherwise you'd add an extra win to a team's playoff record whenever they earn the bye, which obviously never happens and for good reason.


Because this is a forum and I'm simply stating my opinion while disagreeing with yours. I simply see it as a discussion and a difference of opinions and I'm just arguing my point. 


Should I come into this thread like so many other people and just talk my about team/post some gifs/make a generic comment/some other bullshit? I come here to discuss things with other people and I like arguing. If you don't want to argue or discuss stuff with me you can ignore me if you'd like.



And the point I was making is that the Panthers earning a bye doesn't count as a playoff win nor should it be treated as win; so if your team was to lose in the divisional round it's the same thing as going out in the wild card round as they would have lost the first game they played in the playoffs.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Magic why have the Colts given up a few games this year that they should have won? YOU BETTER HAVE THE ANSWERS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Injuries? depends what loses you're talking about.



Right after Wayne went down our offense went into a disarray as he basically carried our receiving corps. With him out Luck struggled to complete passes, our receivers struggled to get open/gain separation/and even catch the damn ball. This lead to our drives stalling really fast and as a result a bunch of three and outs. And that lead to the other team getting more opportunities to score, which caused us to pass even more and that goes back to our main problem of our receiving corps not being able to do shit. This completely ruined the balance of our offense, which was really good early on in the year with our running game(yes, even with 3 YPC) and caused even more fuck ups on the offensive and defensive end as our defenders would get tired from having to be constantly on the field.


The team also struggles to get going early for whatever reason which always puts us in a big hole going into the second half. Sometimes we LUCK out and complete the come back and others time we just never get it going and the end result is basically what occurred in the Cards/Rams game.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The losses to Miami and San Diego immediately come to mind.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The game vs Rams sticks out like a sore thumb. Defense must have been winded by the time the second began. 21 unanswered points against him all in that quarter. oof. I was blown away by the performance. St. Louis has been a sleeper force this season in select games, but damn. Among some others, I still feel Colts should be at around 12 wins atm. Alas, they are not.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I think we should be undefeated.


the fuck are we losing to anyone for when we can beat the BRONCOS and the SEAHAWKS. :kobe2



like last year, when I was baffled over our week 2 loss against the Jags. Shit loses pisses me off.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RAIDERS almost beat Colts. It looked as if this would be a solid season for Oakland at the start. That didn't last long. 8*D

Colts w/that enigmatic bs. That's almost more infuriating than liking a team that loses far too often. _(although I feel Oakland should have nabbed about 3-4 wins themselves to have a decent record this season)_


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JINGLE LUCKS said:


> I think we should be undefeated.
> 
> 
> the fuck are we losing to anyone for when we can beat the BRONCOS and the SEAHAWKS. :kobe2
> ...


I know dat feel

Before Rivera flipped his shit and turned the team around (after week 2), this team has been unstoppable. If he had done that to begin the year, the team 
would be 13-2.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

TBF, if it weren't for the decision to kick the FG against Buffalo turning out to be such a disaster, RIVERBOAT RON wouldn't have become so aggressive.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Panthers basically still have their division locked up. Won't they win the first round bye too if they take out lolFalcons on Sunday? Almost certain they do.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> All I've said was getting a bye is the same as getting a free win in the 1st round. Why do you try to make an argument out of _everything_?





JINGLE LUCKS said:


> Getting a bye is getting a week off for what you accomplished in the regular season. The playoffs is a whole different thing and I don't count it as a "free win" for the team as it wasn't earned in the playoffs. *It's a rest week, not a free win*, otherwise you'd add an extra win to a team's playoff record whenever they earn the bye, which obviously never happens and for good reason.


Children, behave.

This is such a stupid argument. Both of you are right and both of you are wrong.

Yes, it's a rest week, not a free win; and not something that goes in the record books.

It's also a "free win" because a bye week to start the playoffs is a FREE WIN.

Now the two of you go sit in the timeout corner and think about how stupid your argument was.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Aaron Rodgers will start in the winner takes the division against the Bears.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Aaron Rodgers will start in the winner takes the division against the Bears.


Shit. Bears offense is going to have to step up big because we know the defense isn't gonna stop Rodgers. And Eddie Lacy is bound to have a field day as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL, RIP Bears. If only they didn't completely shit the bed against Philly...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Aaron Rodgers to pass Peyton Manning for TD passes on the season this Sunday.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God damn. I wish Kuechly was a Colt.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I wish he was a Panther, too.

OH WAIT...:mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I wish he was a Panther, too.
> 
> OH WAIT...:mark:


I fucking hate you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rodgers is going to torch that fucking defense. It's sad how much worse they've gotten this season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> I fucking hate you.


Dat feel when you already have arguably the best MLB in the league, he gets injured and becomes ineffective, and is replaced by an even better MLB. :cp


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Beason was not arguably the best MLB in the league. :ti


One of the best, sure, but I dont know who would say he was the best at any time period.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Dat feel when you already have arguably the best MLB in the league, he gets injured and becomes ineffective, and is replaced by an even better MLB. :cp


It's like when Rob Morris got benched for Gary Brackett and Pat Angerer eventually took over. 3 Hall of Famers, I know.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^Brah I know he was amazing, but he wasn't better than Willis at time point I wouldn't say and LEWIS was still beasting back then too.

brandon going to be SO MAD that I disagreed with him again. :hayden3



Our linebackers have had injury problems for years. And the ones that do well in our system just leave in FA. I swear we're cursed. :jose


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If only they kept Marcus Washington and Mike Peterson


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Showtime said:


> ^Brah I know he was amazing, but he wasn't better than Willis at time point I wouldn't say and LEWIS was still beasting back then too.
> 
> brandon going to be SO MAD that I disagreed with him again. :hayden3
> 
> ...


It was arguable, which is all I said.

NOW STOP RESPONDING TO MY POSTS FOR NO REASON YOU FILTHY CUNT. :keek


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Aaron Rodgers is palying!!! Can't wait for that finale game.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Kuechly smilie :mark:

Rodgers is probably gonna rape the Bears' defense :lol


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm going to the Browns @ Steelers game sunday. GF is a Steelers fan and since my Bengals are already clinched and unlikely to get the 2 seed, I said wth and got us tix for the game for her Birthday. So I am going to a meaningless game that is sold out... Time to get drunk and fuck shit up!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

It might not be entirely meaningless. The Steelers could still get into the playoffs if they win and the Ravens, Dolphins and Chargers all lose. Hey, it could happen! :lmao


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Tater said:


> It might not be entirely meaningless. The Steelers could still get into the playoffs if they win and the Ravens, Dolphins and Chargers all lose. Hey, it could happen! :lmao



I know, but i don't see it happening... I do see Ravens losing to my Bengals tho... Honestly I want to play Miami in the 1st round, I want revenge for that OT Safety in Miami, earlier this year! :gun:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Pro Bowl players were announced

http://www.nfl.com/probowl/story/0ap2000000304771/article/2014-pro-bowl-complete-rosters

HOFoles , Desean and Evan Mathis (aka the best guard in football) were snubbed, as well as Alshon Jeffery.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jerrell Freeman snubbed. Go figure.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chip Kelly said:


> Pro Bowl players were announced
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/probowl/story/0ap2000000304771/article/2014-pro-bowl-complete-rosters
> 
> HOFoles , Desean and Evan Mathis (aka the best guard in football) were snubbed, as well as *Alshon Jeffery.*


:sad:

Well, at least Marshall and Forte made it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lolfoles

MATTHEW SLATER, 3 consecutive Pro Bowls. What a superstar :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

He's the new Larry Izzo for sure. Goat special teamer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Cam/Kalil/Tolbert/Kraken/Luke :kobe9

Mitchell and Davis should've made it as well, but oh well.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

There's obviously a legit argument against HOFoles with him only starting just under 3 quarters of the season. But i think he deserved it over a guy like Brady (nfc and afc didn't matter this year as they're doing a fantasy draft for the teams.)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

How the fuck did Cam Newton make it over Foles. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Btw, Chandler Jones not making it is a travesty. Tied for 5th in the league in the sacks and ranks 3rd in tackles for D-Linemen.

I would've rather he made it instead of Brady tbh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Showtime said:


> How the fuck did Cam Newton make it over Foles. :lmao


NO LUCK. :ti

Proves that Cam > Luck & Kaep.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Not even taking a shot brah, I just don't see how Foles got snubbed. He's literally amazing this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He'll obviously get in. 2 of the QBs will likely sit out, since (probably) either the Pats or Broncos will be in the Super Bowl, as well as one of Carolina/Seattle/New Orleans. That, plus plenty of players just decide not to go.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

List won't show up for me. Too lazy to look elsewhere. Safe to assume everyone from Oakland made it, obviously.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Y'all got Reece in the game. :draper2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The black punter obvs deserved a spot for breaking down that barrier. imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They didn't put McAfee in it because they were scared he would TACKLE too hard in the pro bowl. TOO MUCH OF A CHAMPION.



lel @ only one Colt making it. Go fuck yourself pro bowl. We don't need your garbage recognition when we're beating down every top team. :kobe8


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's not like anyone else was worthy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Let's see Cam win some playoff games first.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs with dem EIGHT Pro Bowlers. Can't really argue against any of them either.


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

My buddy (A browns fan) said on facebook: "Hahahahahaha We got two more players than you, in the probowl!" 

I told him, "thats ok, because we got 53 more players than you in the playoffs"... :ddp


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not one Jet on the defensive end, Mo Wilkerson getting no love, such a beast.

I try not to take these votes serious but man


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lavonte David is probably the biggest snub in the entire league.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DEZ BRYANT


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't see Josh McCown on there.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:lol at Haden's reaction to being voted a Pro Bowler. "Turn up, turn up."


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I GET THE PANTHERS GAME ON TV THIS WEEK :mark:

Going to be such a fucking good weekend.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Ej Manuel not starting again for the bills 3 injuries in one year is alittle concerning


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Segageeknavarre said:


> Ej Manuel not starting again for the bills 3 injuries in one year is alittle concerning


Manuel not starting for the Bills? So much for wanting that #2 seed. unk3


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Manuel not starting for the Bills? So much for wanting that #2 seed. unk3


We still got a chance, Manuel didnt start last week and they held Miami to 0... the Miami team who beat New England the week before... This Bills defense is stout, and they can run, Fred Jackson and CJ Spiller are a great 1-2 punch.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Probably another year when the Playoffs will be a burden to wwatch, another year when the Dolphins failed to qualify. Fuck you Bills


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Coming out the concern with manuel was durability.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Last week of the season!

Really interested to see the playoff matchups. Really need Carolina to get that bye.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> Last week of the season!
> 
> Really interested to see the playoff matchups. Really need Carolina to get that bye.


And I really need you to get some picks wrong this weekend. I'm only 2 back, you sum'bitch! I'm a coming for ya!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mikey2Likely said:


> We still got a chance, Manuel didnt start last week and they held Miami to 0... the Miami team who beat New England the week before... This Bills defense is stout, and they can run, Fred Jackson and CJ Spiller are a great 1-2 punch.


Yeah, I know. _That is why they still have to play the game and all that_. _Any given Sunday..._

And any other cliched quotes a person can come up with.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cowboys/Eagles
Patriots/Bills
Packers/Bears
Panthers/Falcons


:mark: :durant3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cowboys/Eagles is going to be really anti-climatic. Dallas stands no chance against that offense.

Maybe...MAYBE...Desean tosses the ball before he hits the end zone EVERY TIME :mark:

And it ends in a 0-0 tie:side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Reverse psychology all up in MrMr's gameplan right now.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

in before the dallas defense plays well for kyle orton and they win the super bowl without romo just to make life incredibly awkward forever


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

tbhayley


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

This thread needs to be renamed this week for Tony G! 

One of the best to ever play the game. Shame he never was able to get a Super Bowl ring.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Tony G. :mark:


It's a shame his career had to end like this.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Magic said:


> Tony G. :mark:
> 
> 
> It's a shame his career had to end like this.


Yeah it really is a shame, to go out on a meh season for the Falcons just seems so wrong. Maybe his final game can be a good one for him and he can get some TD's and maybe Falcons can win it.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I was watching a classic college basketball game featuring Tony G playing for Cal Bears, who knew he'd have the NFL career he'd have/


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Tony Gonzalez is easily my favorite player of all-time. He was a superstar of the game but also a CLASS ACT off the field. He could easily be an analyst once his career is done. He has the charisma for it. I'd love to see him on TV.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Dallas is going to pull off the upset. The Eagles don't do well as favourites on the road playing on turf against back up QBs(see the vikings game).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol Chip don't steal my schtick!!!

DID ANYONE JUST SEE THAT *AWFUL* AULD LANG SYNE BIT ON ESPN?


Yeah TJ, Gonzalez is going straight to TV. Take Strahan's spot pls.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm at Lucas Oil. Place is fucking loud today!


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

andy dalton appears to be in playoff form


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

My boy Tony G 211th straight game with a reception. IMPRESSIVE


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cam's passes looking a little off.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

YES, FUCK YOU MATT RYAN


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

GUS~! can't even make this Lions/Vikings game watchable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm almost positive Tolbert just killed someone.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> I'm almost positive Tolbert just killed someone.


RIP William Moore.

Tolbert! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

How is it that teams like the Eagles and the Chiefs can improve after miserable seasons, yet my Browns have been consistently sucking since 1999?!! This team is run by assholes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> How is it that teams like the Eagles and the Chiefs can improve after miserable seasons, yet my Browns have been consistently sucking since 1999?!! This team is run by assholes.


I hope Hoyer does work for you guys next year.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

^ Look at the Cowboys roster, remember that we can almost never make the playoffs, and, when we do, we win one game and then NEVER AGAIN.


Anyway, I don't jump teams, however, my husband is playing today.










2 years ago, every man on my target list lost their #1 spot to him.

WOULD DIE FOR


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> GUS~! can't even make this Lions/Vikings game watchable.


Wait GUS is doing NFL again?


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

i wish we could play the browns every week


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone here ever play fanduel?

Edit: Tolbert reminds me of the FB from my high school team. Just runs through people.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Wait GUS is doing NFL again?


I believe just for this week or when FOX needs another announcing team. They're like the F team since he does NCAA and soccer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> I believe just for this week or when FOX needs another announcing team. They're like the F team since he does NCAA and soccer.


woah he could make soccer watchable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy fuck Carolina needs to give Hardy whatever he wants in the offseason.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Dat Kraken tho. :banderas


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jets defense ending the Dolphins season, yessss 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

You're welcome San Diego.

Now you stay classy.

LOLMIAMI


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NINE SACKS ON THE GAME


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't get the Bengals offensive play calling in this fourth quarter. It's like Jay Gruden is using a grab bag or something. I know we have no Tight Ends for this game, but you have to do better than this.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

FLACCO IS ELITE.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I've seen some awful losses against the Steelers before. But this was, by far, one of the worst. Offense was completely atrocious and the defense just let Pittsburgh have as many yards and points as they wanted. What a terrible performance from this horrifically bad team that has the audacity to represent us long-suffering Cleveland fans. And now we're about to spend yet another off-season drafting more top picks and finding a new head coach!!

I'm fed up of this!! For 14 years, I've been giving this team my unwavering loyalty. Enough is enough!! I'll give this new regime one more season to turn things around and then I'm DONE!! I mean mean legitimately done!! I will throw away all of my Browns merchandise, I will never watch another game, I will withdraw ALL my support!! If we don't show any significant signs of improvement next year, I will completely denounce the Cleveland fucking Browns!!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Eli-lite*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lets commend the Houston Texans for their wonderful 2-14 season. Lets hope that they will continue with their success at losing next year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*PANTHERS* :mark:

9 sacks in the game, 4 by Greg Hardy (15 on the year). :banderas

This win clinches a bye (plz get healthy, Smitty/Stew) and a home game in the playoffs. Could still get the #1 seed if the Rams and Niners win. :mark:







I'd like to dedicate this win to CHAMPviaDQ, btw. :kobe3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh man that's a huge win. FIRST ROUND BYE :mark:

Really hoping Smitty can be close to 100% for their first game.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

ALMOST GAMETIME :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Let's go BUFFALO!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cam Newton is a fucking boss.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Miami, LOLZ


4 MORE HOURS UNTIL THE COWBOYS


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KINGS OF THE SOUTH


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> This win clinches a bye (plz get healthy, Smitty/Stew) and a home game in the playoffs. Could still get the #1 seed if the Rams and Niners win. :mark:


It'd be nice but I can't see any way the Seahawks drop a home game to the Rams.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Word going round that Rex will stay on as Jets HC.

Hell. Fucking. Yes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GOAT PREDICTIONS FOR THE COLTS:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/23298481-post3626.html


legit lol @ this, SO MUCH:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/23299401-post3634.html


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lol @ what? I was right. The Colts aren't good.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Father Todd Unctious said:


> Word going round that Rex will stay on as Jets HC.
> 
> Hell. Fucking. Yes.


Deserved, now Holmes has to go, and nice to see Milliner improving in the final weeks 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The fact that Rex can get that team to .500 is very telling. He had that defense going hard. There's just no pieces on offense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol Luck not on a much higher tier than Tannehill.

Luck is WWF's Trent Richardson.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Really happy to see the Panthers get the bye, should be fun to watch in the playoffs.

Hopefully we can defeat Buffalo, Brady is 21-2 in his career against them. Gotta laugh at Miami and Baltimore fucking it up, Miami especially. They looked a sure thing for the post season after beating us.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bears and Packers underway. This should be a good one.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy shit! We have a shot at the playoffs. We needed a near miracle just for this chance.....now watch us lose to the Chief's backups.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really interested in the Pats/Bills matchup but I wish Bears/Pack was on TV here as well.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chiefs just scored. The fuck? Could they please lose so that Pittsburgh can miss the playoffs?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Brye said:


> Really interested in the Pats/Bills matchup but I wish Bears/Pack was on TV here as well.


Other way around for me. I wish I could see Chiefs/Chargers, but my CBS affiliate is carrying Pats/Bills instead. Luckily, my FOX affiliate is carrying Bears/Pack, so I'm watching that right now.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Watching the Bears/Packers game, Rodgers should of knew not to throw the ball like that in the situation going on.Don't force things, could of been three points there.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rodgers already with two turnovers :deandre


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well that second INT wasn't his fault Nelson could of had that maybe it came to him too hard?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

You gotta be fucking kidding me with that personal foul call against the Bears. Overprotection of QBs at it's finest.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Didn't see the call. Was it a low hit or a high hit?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I've seen plenty of QBs in the NFL take shots worst than that and not get a flag called.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Good, Ravens in the ground where they belong. :side:

Wow, what a miserable season for the Lions. The NFC North was gift wrapped for them and they somehow blew it. 

BOWMAN. :mark:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> Didn't see the call. Was it a low hit or a high hit?


Rodgers was being tackled and as he went down, one of the Bears softly landed on top of him. There was no leading with the helmet or head contact. It was beyond ridiculous. It was also on 3rd down, so the Bears had the Packers needing to punt. Instead, ball in the red zone and a continued drive.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Really surprised the Ravens failed to make the playoffs. Congrats to the #Panthers and #Bengals on Wins today. Chargers to decide their fate

Let's go Patriots!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tater said:


> Rodgers was being tackled and as he went down, one of the Bears softly landed on top of him. There was no leading with the helmet or head contact. It was beyond ridiculous. It was also on 3rd down, so the Bears had the Packers needing to punt. Instead, ball in the red zone and a continued drive.


At least GB didn't score a TD. If those 3 points decide the game though it'll be BULLSHIT. GB should've punted.

None of this excuses one of the worst calls I've seen this season of course.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MANNING! THOMAS! :mark:

Hey, might as well shatter all records, even if the offensive environment is very different from back in the day anyway.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Manning can throw Tds blindfolded at this point lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cyborg Peyton about to Break Brees record aswell.. :banderas


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't believe how awful the browns looked today I wonder if theyre going to Roll with hoyer as starter next year since he was the only qb on there roster that actually played well.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brees is probably cursing the Raiders as we speak.

Great to see Carolina win. Just wasn't Atlanta's year; down to the final minutes it was proven again. 

LOL Flacco!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

TD PACKERS IN THE CRAZIEST PLAY THIS SEASON!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DA DA DA DA DA DA GO PACK GO


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bears fans boo let's be honest if Rodgers didn't throw an INT earlier it would be 13-7 right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MANNING! So fucking fitting he beats Drew's yardage record with a pass for a touchdown! LOL Raiders! :mark:


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

oh god do it kc


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Breaks the record with a TD Pass

eyton Phenomenal


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Manning has 266 yards and 4 TDs in the first half in Oakland. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This record is going to be high enough that despite the pass happy league these records could last quite a while.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

25-28, 266 yards, 4TD.

The Fucking God.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Packers have all the momentum now the Bears better wake up.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Nelson is balling today for the Packers, Rodgers in a groove now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

OMG just saw that play by Rodgers! :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Are you fucking kidding me? Dawson's awesome streak of making field goals since Week 4 comes to an inauspicious end with a gimme at the end of the first half.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

If the Chargers blow a win and in at home against the Chiefs backups... :ti

...and the 0-4 to 2-6 to 5-8 Steelers make the playoffs? :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

With all the chaos in the first half with the Bears and Packers, should be a very entertaining second half to come.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Houston gets the #1 pick, now not only in baseball but now in football.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ho ho inc said:


> With all the chaos in the first half with the Bears and Packers, should be a very entertaining second half to come.


So whoever wins is guaranteed a playoff spot right?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Seeing that crazy td play with the Packers, Boykin gets the ball fumbles it and picks it back up for the TD, let me see those fantasy points for him lol.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Adrien Mercier said:


> So whoever wins is guaranteed a playoff spot right?


Winner wins the division so yeah guaranteed spot for the winner.Probably the 4 seed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Courtesy post for hoho and his maniac double posting.

Cmon BEARS


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Courtesy post for hoho and his maniac double posting.
> 
> Cmon BEARS


You still love me though right?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wonder where Edelman goes in the off-season. Think the Pats would be smart to throw him an offer and try to keep him in the organization.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

hoho you gave the world JIM. Of course. Use that edit button though pls.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Will do here comes the Bears after a huge run by Hester.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BOWMAN!!!! AGAIN! :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

How the hell do the Browns decide to fire Chud after one season? I find that ridiculous.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seriously they fired him? Cleveland is such a mess.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cleveland wants a quick fix for the organization I guess, you at least give him three years then fire him if he's not doing well.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

Brye said:


> How the hell do the Browns decide to fire Chud after one season? I find that ridiculous.


the browns love trolling their fans


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I swear to God, it's not even Black Monday and we gave Chud his pink slip!! This organization is a fucking joke. How do you fire somebody after one season? There needs to be consistency and stability! Give them time to grow and nurture the team into winners. God, I hate this team so much.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Starks running like Jerome Bettis damn!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't worry, Kevin Costner will save you guys this spring.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

FUCK. Harbaugh finally mans up and goes for it on 4th and short and of course the Niners don't get it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bears back in front!!! What a game, everything on the line.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Rodgers to Cobb TD!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HOLY FUCK right after I posted that


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

As frustrating as it can be to be a Bengals fan, I can at least hold onto the fact that I am not a Browns fans. You guys have gotten some really raw deals over the years.

Not the least of which is being forced to play your games in Cleveland :troll


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Don't worry, Kevin Costner will save you guys this spring.


Saw the trailer for that movie. Looked like more Hollywood bullshit. Interestingly enough, I heard the movie was originally supposed to be about the Bills, but they changed it to the Browns because we apparently have a larger fan base...

*...A FAN BASE THAT, BY THE WAY, SHOWS UP 70,000 STRONG TO EACH AND EVERY FUCKING HOME GAME DESPITE THE FACT THAT THIS IS THE 6TH STRAIGHT SEASON WHERE WE'VE SUFFERED AT LEAST 11 LOSSES!!!*

God, I hate this team.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

These Bears and Packers are going nuts in this game or both teams are forgetting how to defense again lol.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Perfect Poster said:


> GUS~! can't even make this Lions/Vikings game watchable.


Lions fan here. As pissed off as I am at the collapse I couldn't even bring myself to watch today. Schwartz better be fired tomorrow if not tonight.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bears and Packers is crazy right now. It could go either way. Personally, I'm pulling for the Packers.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Challenge by the Packers, it's seems it might be overturn easily with the catch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> Seriously they fired him? Cleveland is such a mess.


Considering what he's had to coach through, he should be the one doing the firing. He did alot of good things with what he's had too work with. Dont know how Browns expect to get the coach they want to come in when you wont give them time


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> Saw the trailer for that movie. Looked like more Hollywood bullshit. Interestingly enough, I heard the movie was originally supposed to be about the Bills, but they changed it to the Browns because we apparently have a larger fan base...
> 
> *...A FAN BASE THAT, BY THE WAY, SHOWS UP 70,000 STRONG TO EACH AND EVERY FUCKING HOME GAME DESPITE THE FACT THAT THIS IS THE 6TH STRAIGHT SEASON WHERE WE'VE SUFFERED AT LEAST 11 LOSSES!!!*
> 
> God, I hate this team.


Yeah, I can't imagine the intestinal fortitude it takes to be a Cleveland sports fan. /bro hug


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Bears and Packers is crazy right now. It could go either way. Personally, I'm pulling for the Packers.


What a showdown!! :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Forte playing like the SB is on the line right now, didn't play like that last week.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> I swear to God, it's not even Black Monday and we gave Chud his pink slip!! This organization is a fucking joke. How do you fire somebody after one season? There needs to be consistency and stability! Give them time to grow and nurture the team into winners. God, I hate this team so much.


I'm as stunned as you are its like they set him up to fail you expect a playoff team with brandon weeden and Jason captain checkdown Campbell. How was it chuds fault hoyer went down for the season? How is it chuds fault that Richardson was a bust and there running game was depending on a past prime runningback who was a free agent all off season. Horrible horrible decision.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Culter to Marshall TD Bears!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

You're killin' me, Niners offense.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lacy TD here comes the Bears defense playing horrible again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bears - Pack is a damn good game.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Come on Seahawks!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL FEELY X 2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

28-27 Chicago still in front!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

If the Packers want to win this game, they need to stop Forte.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The "Hyde" half of Kaepernick makes a very unwelcome reappearance.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

6 minutes to go to decide the winner of the NFC North geez it's going to be great to see!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

This Bills Pats game is decent, Rain making things dangerous 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WELP


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bad spot there for Lacy, he went over the yellow line and was pushed back.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Carson palmer being clutch 2 weeks straight 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

fuck you succop


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

After the Michigan debacle, my Packers are going to put me in a good place....for once


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

3rd down again for the Packers ugh.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Clutch Rodgers to Nelson damn!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RODGERS JUST WENT CLUTCH!! TURN UP!!!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn Cobb with 2 TDs today and Rodgers playing like a man possessed!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Holy shit. What a game. RODGERS to COBB :banderas


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Horrible mistake by the bears 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

You never let anyone get behind you like that in that situation.Hester gets them to the 40 though woah.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The Absolute said:


> RODGERS JUST WENT CLUTCH!! TURN UP!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

FUCK.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Easy catch for Marshall and he drops it..


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Packers getting that win!! Rodgers be like "turn down for what?!!"


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

If Rodgers plays this in the playoffs Packers can be a very dangerous team.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nice fucking game Packers :clap. Had me fucking sweating bullets bama4. Only thing to make this night better is the Eagles winning. :banderas


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Hoho, thoughts on tonights game? I have no confidence


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ratman said:


> Nice fucking game Packers :clap. Had me fucking sweating bullets bama4. Only thing to make this night better is the Eagles winning. :banderas


Hoping for the same result what you have some bets on the game lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chip Kelly said:


> Hoho, thoughts on tonights game? I have no confidence


If I were you, I wouldn't worry too much. After all, you're playing the Cowboys.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

CHARGERS WIN!! THE STEELERS ARE OUT!!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Chip Kelly said:


> Hoho, thoughts on tonights game? I have no confidence


Yeah I'm little afraid of tonight game, with the Cowboys possibly rallying up to beat the Eagles it could happen but if the Eagles display their dominance early they should be fine I hope.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you're worried about the cowboys rallying a score before the game even started?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aw Yeah!! Chargers in the playoffs. Never a doubt.....okay a few doubts. That was not easy to watch at times.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Magic said:


> you're worried about the cowboys rallying a score before the game even started?


Rallying in terms of all week people telling them they have no shot to win this game, and coming out the gate hard without Romo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Packers win, Chargers win and the Ravens and Steelers will be sitting home this post-season, just like my Brownies. Those are some pretty bright silver linings on my otherwise cloudy Cleveland day.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Bills 6-10 three years in a row sign.. hopefully they resign byrd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with hoho


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chargers are winning the SB. They faced the Eagles in the Eagles first home game and lost to Washington.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ratman said:


> Nice fucking game Packers :clap. Had me fucking sweating bullets bama4. Only thing to make this night better is the Eagles winning. :banderas


Broke it, ripped it, shattered it and then shitted on it :jose


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The only thing that would be icing on the cake is to see the Cowgirls get fucked by the Eagles.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope that little bitch Succop can at least buy a house with what he gets from the Chargers.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Brye said:


> Chargers are winning the SB. They beat the Eagles in the Eagles first home game and lost to Washington.


They also lost to the Bengals *in *San Diego, and are now going to Cincinnati for a first round game where the Bengals haven't lost all year.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

What a day for Football, great appetizer for the playoffs, so many games on the line today, still got one more. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pratchett said:


> They also lost to the Bengals *in *San Diego, and are now going to Cincinnati for a first round game where the Bengals haven't lost all year.


Yeah, but the '10 Packers, '11 Giants and '12 Ravens all played Philly in Philly's first home game and then went on to lose to Washington. DON'T QUESTION FATE.

Edit: Holy fuck the Saints almost did it too except they beat the Skins in OT.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Cardinals are going to be a legit team next year 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So who do you guys think will be getting pink slips tomorrow on Black Monday? We already know Chud from my Browns is out.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> So who do you guys think will be getting pink slips tomorrow on Black Monday? We already know Chud from my Browns is out.


Lions head coach is as good as gone
Fraizer will be gone
Mike shann will be gone
Muncheck likley gone 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Schwartz (please god)
Shanahan
Frazier
Possibly Munchak.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

GENERAL PATTON! :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Also we need more derpy Rivers faces than just :rivers

I love rooting for that goofy bastard, so I recommend this face:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So fucking glad the Bears lost. There are some annoying people I know who are big Bears fans. Nice to see the ******* got owned.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Schwartz has to go, right?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Holy fuck at this week, Bears-Packers was ridiculous. Hoping to find a clip of Cutler's face after the go ahead Rodgers TD since it looked like he was literally going to cry, kinda felt sorry for him. Packers winning the Super Bowl now, clearly. And San Diego :mark: Seriously, how mad are Steelers fans at Ryan Succop? Glad the Pats got it done and happy it didn't come down to the last play like so many of our games this season.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Jay Cutler era in Chicago is over after today. No way are the Bears going to throw a massive contract at a guy who was 1-9 against the Packers. Put that money towards defense in the offseason. 

As for coaches out...

Munchak
Shanahan
Frazier
Schwartz
And I'll say Jason Garrett will be gone if the Cowboys lose tonight, especially if they get killed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Schwartz has to go. That was an epic collapse. Dallasian even.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why aren't we discussing the CARDIAC CATS?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Because IMP doesn't post here anymore.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What does that have to do w/ anything? :kobe


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Yeah Schwartz has to go. That was an epic collapse. Dallasian even.


The guy makes Garrett look like Belichick by comparison. 11-31 in the second half during his five years. 11 and 31. They've gone 2-14 combined the last two second halves. All of their last 6 losses they've had leads in the 4th quarter, and they had 4th quarter leads in 13 of 16 games. Staffords development has been stunted (likely because Linehan can't develop QBs and they don't have a legit QB coach on the roster) and he pretty much lost the fanbase after the Giants game last week when he was bitching at them booing him for kneeling it to go to OT (many were off the bandwagon before then, but the casual watchers were done after that).

He was fine to bring the team back from 0-16 land but they're above that now. I truly think they'd be the best spot available for a new coach out of the spots available. Need someone who isn't completely incompetent to take them to playoff contenders.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

It's disappointing to miss the playoffs but it's not like we were going to win the SB again anyway the way things played out this year. Ray going out on top is the sports moment of a lifetime for a Ravens fan, I would love this team if we never made the playoffs again. I know the wheels are already turning in Ozzie's head about the offseason and draft, I can't wait to see what he comes up with.

Congrats to everyone who's team made it to the dance. SB MVP Russell Wilson ????


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cowgirls vs. Eagles last game of the regular season. Final playoff spot on the line. Let's do this.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

4 minutes until the Cowboys game.

I don't know if my organs can handle it.

I will cry a billion tears if we pull this off.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

PACKERS. That was awesome. Cobb floundering his arms like a mad man. He knew where his chance was. Only in the last week, huh?

Bless the Cards too. I knew they would be able to combat San Fran no problem. Good show by them. Too bad they're in such a powerhouse division. Weakest team has seven wins. Rest are all 10+. Whew.

Fingers crossed for FOLES to make post season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

There are no words.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cowboys with the fumble on the opening drive. And they were doing so well up until then.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Eagles touchdown

Fuck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This game is gay.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Swag 

Nice TD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton is looking decent in this game 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

FUCK

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's official: Chud's been future endeavored. The Browns officially announced his firing on their Facebook page. And our new owner, Haslam, said before that this team needs consistency and stability moving forward. I can't stand this fucking front office.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What a finish!!!! Chargers and Green Bay win, Bears and Steeleres out!!!

Now onto the finale. Cowboys/Eagles


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> What a finish!!!! Cardinals and Green Bay win, Bears and Steeleres out!!!
> 
> Now onto the finale. Cowboys/Eagles


Cardinals lost in ot

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LET THE COMEBACK BEGIN


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Segageeknavarre said:


> Cardinals lost in ot
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Meant to write Chargers, corrected.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Still can't believe the browns fired there head coach when they actually had a decent qb in hoyer they were 3-2 its the front office fault that they actually believed they could win with weeden and Campbell 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Orton showing why the scramble about Romo wasn't exactly the worst thing to happen. They can still get it done. I'm into the underdog story. :hmm:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> LET THE COMEBACK BEGIN


17-16!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks like they're gonna wait until the 4th to suit up Jerry Jones at QB.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

What are the dates and times for next weeks games?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ratman said:


> What are the dates and times for next weeks games?


Chiefs @ Colts - Saturday 4:30 PM
Saints @ Eagles / Cowboys - Saturday 8:00 PM
Chargers @ Bengals - Sunday 1:00 PM
49ers @ Packers - Sunday 4:00 PM


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

FUCK

Now to wait for all the Romo haters to say Dallas lost because Romo didn't play.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Cowboys are gonna drive down the field and get a FG to win the game and the division!!! :mark:



.....aaaaaaaaaand picked off.

RIP Cowboys season. It was a valiant effort.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

at least its not :romo fault...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Did anyone expect any other ending? It's the Dallas Cowboy way.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CLAIRVOYANT BRANDON is taking requests now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The spirit of :romo lives on


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It's not Romo

It's not Orton

It's not Garrett


This is the COWBOYS. The good ol' Cowboys. They're not winners. They're not champions. They're not a team to fear. They're a team you laugh at and feel bad for because that's the mess that they are. The 90s dynasty is long gone and this is what they are now. The Cowboys, the late game chokers. Always ready to collapse. HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS?



Stay safe mr because Jerry aint going anywhere.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will he get fired?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Chiefs @ Colts - Saturday 4:30 PM
> Saints @ Eagles / Cowboys - Saturday 8:00 PM
> Chargers @ Bengals - Sunday 1:00 PM
> 49ers @ Packers - Sunday 4:00 PM


Thanks man i appreciate it.


My two favorite teams, Packers and Eagles both win and advance into the playoffs :banderas. Would love to see Packers vs. Eagles in the NFC Championship game.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Whelp, that seems about right.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

screw everything, yet another 8-8 waste.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck this franchise 

Nothing Will change next season. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking garbage, they were doing so good coming back and ROMO INTERCEPTION FROM HIS HOSPITAL BED

Fuck my life, hope the Saints barf all over those flying *******.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Shady with dat Big Gold Belt! :lmao


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

FLY EAGLES FLY ON THE ROAD TO VICTORY


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Despite the colossal collapse of my Brownies, today was a good day of football.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Aaron Rodgers the only player who can pull off having a WHC


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Poor Cowgirls.....

No offense Cat.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Giants, the Redskins and now the Eagles. Good lord Cowboys losing to their rivals the last week of the season for the last three years.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, ain't that interesting... the Chargers should have been flagged for overloading one side of the line. It should have been a 5 yard penalty and another try for Succop, which he probably doesn't miss, sending the Steelers to the playoffs. I bet Pittsburgh is none too happy about that.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Must be a new tradition for the Cowboys to lose in win or go hone situations.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Another World Championship sighting = wrestlingfanmarkout

:lmao WOW @ the Chargers vs Chiefs botch by the officials.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Tater said:


> Well, ain't that interesting... the Chargers should have been flagged for overloading one side of the line. It should have been a 5 yard penalty and another try for Succop, which he probably doesn't miss, sending the Steelers to the playoffs. I bet Pittsburgh is none too happy about that.


You're talking about my husband's team, I at least have a man to cheer for since my FUCKING COWBOYS failed again, LET ME HAVE A SHRED OF A GLORY MOMENT FFS.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JohnnyC55 said:


> FLY EAGLES FLY ON THE ROAD TO VICTORY


Fly Eagles Fly? :ti

Even if they squeak by the Saints, they stand NO CHANCE of beating the Panthers in Charlotte. :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Fly Eagles Fly? :ti
> 
> Even if they squeak by the Saints, they stand NO CHANCE of beating the Panthers in Charlotte. :mark:


:cam


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like how Jerry thought they had a legitimate shot at winning this game.


Also this









Good find SoupBro


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MRMISTER I AM SORRY FOR JIXING THE COWBOYS

FORGIVE ME

PLZ


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Did Tony Gonzalez retire? Just noticed the thread title.

Great day of football and it's gonna be even better next week. Yes Denver will be the favorites in the AFC but really it looks like anyone can actually win. I wouldn't be surprised if the Chargers beat the Bengals or the Bengals beat us. Playoffs :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You are forgiven WWF. Happy New Year!

Yeah I'm looking forward to the next few weeks. Lots of good matchups. It's anyone's game:mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I like how Jerry thought they had a legitimate shot at winning this game.
> 
> 
> Also this
> ...


Hey man, I had revived hope when they started playing catch up and then when they got the ball back near the end....right before the ghost of Tony Romo threw an interception. If that didn't happen, we would be in the playoffs.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chargers beating the Bengals has a good chance of happening. I'm not convinced entirely by Bengals. Can't put my finger on it. Even the streak at home; I feel it won't hold up. Today they're glad the defense showed up to stop Ravens. Dalton is good, but he's got to cut it out w/the picks. Next time he plays a team who can actually turn those into touchdowns - he's screwed.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Cowboys played well considering the circumstances ,missing your leaders and arguably best players on offense and defense(Romo and Lee). If they were out there it could have been very different. I feel more lucky than good with this win but ill take it. Saints game is going to be scary, hopefully the cold weather slows them down.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SEVENBURG screwed by the refs :lmao



> At a time when plenty of Steelers fans are griping about the decision to wipe what would have been a game-clinching fumble return off the scoreboard in overtime of the contest between the Chiefs-Chargers, all Steelers fans should be complaining about the failure of the officials to miss a blatant foul as the Chiefs tried to win in regulation.
> 
> As kicker Ryan Succop lined up on the right hash mark to try a 41-yard field goal with eight seconds remaining in the fourth quarter, seven Chargers positioned themselves on the line of scrimmage to the left of the long snapper. But a new provision added this year by the NFL to Rule 9, Section 1, Article 3 states that “[n]o more than six Team B players may be on the line of scrimmage on either side of the snapper at the snap” when Team A lines up in a conventional field goal formation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SoupBro said:


> Did Tony Gonzalez retire? Just noticed the thread title.
> 
> Great day of football and it's gonna be even better next week. Yes Denver will be the favorites in the AFC but really it looks like anyone can actually win. I wouldn't be surprised if the Chargers beat the Bengals or the Bengals beat us. Playoffs :mark:


Yep, that was his last game


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

How about them Eagles & Packers :clap

Just give the title to the Seahawks or Panthers :mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL WEEK 17: LOLOL Cowboys. Doing what they do best.*



Stad said:


> SHITTSBURGH screwed by the refs :lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

dying over here


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I DO NOT APPROVE OF THIS THREAD TITLE


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Third year in a row of losing the division and a playoff berth on the final game of the year. Cowboys becoming the football version of the... Texas Rangers?! I kid, *MrMister* and other North Texas sports fans. Sports give many a boo-boo.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Aaron Rodgers confirmed gay.

http://www.queerty.com/super-bowl-m...llegedly-outed-by-rumored-boyfriend-20131228/


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lmao danny woodhead looks like he's 16.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stad said:


> Aaron Rodgers confirmed gay.
> 
> http://www.queerty.com/super-bowl-m...llegedly-outed-by-rumored-boyfriend-20131228/


Nice to see you browse Queerty.com, Stad. :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Nice to see you browse Queerty.com, Stad. :ti


I found that link on twitter.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Must be tough being fans of teams that were in playoff contention, but got eliminated from making the playoffs this week. At least if your are a fan of a team like the Texans, you can get used to them losing.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

A guy who is a Texans fan was laughing at me because the Cowboys got out.

TRY WINNING SOME GAMES, MAN


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas 5...Houston is still ZERO. 

The loss would be better than a win if I had any faith that the higher draft pick would be used wisely. I mean Dallas would have zero chance against the Saints since Cowboys Stadium would be like a home game for them.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Let us all take a moment and bow before the greatness that is the 2013 season for Anquan Boldin. Also, to note how monstrous his Pro-Bowl snub is.

1st in WPA and WPA/G by a country mile. 

1st in EPA and EPA/Play by a country mile.

Luv u, Anquan.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

America's Team :kobe9

http://www.fbschedules.com/nfl/nfl-playoffs-schedule.php

Can't wait!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://instagram.com/p/ihhP2OS7bF

NO SPOON?! :artest3



DesolationRow said:


> Let us all take a moment and bow before the greatness that is the 2013 season for Anquan Boldin. Also, to note how monstrous his Pro-Bowl snub is.
> 
> 1st in WPA and WPA/G by a country mile.
> 
> ...


LOL, what the fuck are those? This is the NFL, not MLB. :bosh


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Let us all take a moment and bow before the greatness that is the 2013 season for Anquan Boldin. Also, to note how monstrous his Pro-Bowl snub is.
> 
> 1st in WPA and WPA/G by a country mile.
> 
> ...


*Do you happen to have his on-base percentage and slugging percentage handy?

Also I bet he lead the league in CTD of WRTLBaJSF


btw that's Catches/TD's of Wide Receivers That Left Baltimore and Joined San Francisco. 

:


Popularity Probowl? ... HA! All-Pro is where it's at. *


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

DOLPHINS SUCK DICK


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Primer said:


> Chargers beating the Bengals has a good chance of happening. I'm not convinced entirely by Bengals. Can't put my finger on it. Even the streak at home; I feel it won't hold up. Today they're glad the defense showed up to stop Ravens. Dalton is good, but he's got to cut it out w/the picks. Next time he plays a team who can actually turn those into touchdowns - he's screwed.


The thing about this is, Dalton played some of his worst games this year against AFC North Division foes. The defenses know him better, and are better prepared to cause him trouble. Not saying that is a good thing, although he is getting better against Division opponents.

My biggest concern right now is whether or not the Bengals will have any tight ends for the game next week. They had basically nothing at that position against the Ravens, and that made Dalton even more susceptible as we saw. If they can be healthy for the playoffs, it is a much different offense that the Bengals can put on the field.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

WHO DEY GETTING DAT DRAW

I'd say CIN is the AFC favorites.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

MrMister said:


> *Dallas 5*...Houston is still ZERO.
> 
> The loss would be better than a win if I had any faith that the higher draft pick would be used wisely. I mean Dallas would have zero chance against the Saints since Cowboys Stadium would be like a home game for them.


I hate that argument. There is no one, save Jerry Jones, that come from that era of championships. The team, right now, as a whole is broken and has been for years. 

I'm a Texans fan and unfortunately I pulled a Cowboys fan mentality, before the season even started I was hyped up about how good the team was expected to be, but they utterly failed. The difference between Texans and Cowboys fans, at least around here, was that Texans fans admitted defeat and they sucked royal ass. But Cowboys fan insist on having "America's Team" shit "God's Team" the way some of them talk about it, and it's fucking annoying.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Colin Cowherd torching Steelers' fans with the truth. Trying to blame the refs for not getting into the playoffs. Just LOL.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Seahawks will take the NFC. The AFC will come down to the Pats and the Broncos. The way Peyton and his offense is playing right now, I've got Denver.


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

5 coaches out at Noon EST. more to follow I'm sure, Browns firing Chud, is kind of ridiculous. One season is not enough time to do anything!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Praise all that is great that Schwartz is gone. Team needed change badly. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Bill O'Brien plz plz plz.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> A guy who is a Texans fan was laughing at me because the Cowboys got out.
> 
> TRY WINNING SOME GAMES, MAN


At least we get the #1 draft pick. 

2005 all over again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My preseason Super Bowl picks over the years:

2010: Colts vs. Giants
2011: Ravens vs. Packers
2012: Ravens vs. Bears
2013: Broncos vs. Seahawks

I think I've finally nailed it!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Watching the Browns press conference, the reporters are a little fiesty with Haslam/Banner. Really don't think they will be a threat until they get a QB (and no, despite my MSU fandom, Hoyer isn't the answer). Think Cutler would be an option for them (if the Bears let him go) or do they go draft one (Johnny Football?)


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Cleveland media is bitch slapping this front office right now at this press conference!! I fucking love it!! They need to be held accountable to the city and its fans!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Press conference in Berea, Ohio just ended. Thank you to the Cleveland media for voicing the opinion of the fans and grilling this front office on their hypocrisy and inconsistency!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> My preseason Super Bowl picks over the years:
> 
> 2010: Colts vs. Giants
> 2011: Ravens vs. Packers
> ...


Yeah I agree, I think we are going to see a Broncos vs Seahawks Super Bowl. I personally would like to see Packers or Eagles vs. any team besides Denver or New England.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> My preseason Super Bowl picks over the years:
> 
> 2010: Colts vs. Giants
> 2011: Ravens vs. Packers
> ...





As a Bears fan, were you high in 2012 when making that choice?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bengals vs Seahawks :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> As a Bears fan, were you high in 2012 when making that choice?


To be fair, Bears got off to a good start last year and the defense was still a force, but the offense was inconsistent. This year it was the exact opposite lol.

Also I could see the Superbowl being Seahawks/Chargers or something crazy like that. Seems like over the years it's been one heavily favored team and then one surprise, out-of-nowhere team and the Chargers would be as out-of-nowhere as it gets.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> My preseason Super Bowl picks over the years:
> 
> 2010: Colts vs. Giants
> 2011: Ravens vs. Packers
> ...


Your prediction looks sound, but I think the Patriots and Colts are also candidates for the AFC title. They're definitely threatening.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sidewinder400 said:


> As a Bears fan, were you high in 2012 when making that choice?


I was sold on Cutler / Marshall and the D. I was feeling good about the prediction early in the season, until, you know.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

My picks for this weekend:

Chiefs
Bengals
Niners
Saints


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It's Green Bays time to get revenge on the Niners. They beat them opening game and last year in the playoffs, now it's Green Bays turn to get a win over SF.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey stad how badly are the Colts going to lose this time? You know, like last time?




Schwartz finally gets fired. :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL ^

A month ago, I was dreading a playoff matchup with Kansas City. But I forgot, we have a winning record. No way the Chiefs can win. And after that solid beat down in Arrowhead, no reason to worry now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cleveland seems to always get the team the ownership deserves but never the team the fans deserve. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> LOL ^
> 
> A month ago, I was dreading a playoff matchup with Kansas City. But I forgot, we have a winning record. No way the Chiefs can win. And after that solid beat down in Arrowhead, no reason to worry now.


Eh, I wouldn't get that overconfident, but they were so awful in that game I'd be really disappointed if we lost to them. They can't tackle, they couldn't generate pressure, they had troubles moving the ball, and they completely rely on a running backs. 



Speaking of which, when was the last time a team went far in the playoffs by relying mostly on a running back? At most it's usually one and done, but that's usually with a QB that can throw for more than 5 yards which Smith seems to struggle mightily with.


Our defense just needs to ensure they don't give up any big plays which could really screw us in a game like this. You can't give an offense like the Chiefs any breaks because that's precisely the way to lose to an Alex Smith led team. :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The only thing that does worry me about the game is Jamaal Charles. Fast enough on grass, but on turf? Eek.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Some1 voted that the Lions are playoff material today :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> LOL ^
> 
> A month ago, I was dreading a playoff matchup with Kansas City. But I forgot, we have a winning record. No way the Chiefs can win. And after that solid beat down in Arrowhead, no reason to worry now.


The Chiefs have no chance to win? :kobe



Magic said:


> Eh, I wouldn't get that overconfident, but they were so awful in that game I'd be really disappointed if we lost to them. They can't tackle, they couldn't generate pressure, they had troubles moving the ball, and they completely rely on a running backs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was easily the worst game they played all year, no excuses though cause the Colts were a better team that day. Houston will be back as well on Saturday :mark: so they should be able to generate some pressure this game.

Colts run defense sucks so i'm hoping Charles gets at least 25 carries, he'll be the key to whether the Chiefs win or not but i'm fairly confident he'll have a big day. He only had 13 carries in the regular season game but rushed for 106 yards and a TD.

I'm not worried one bit about Alex, he's been good pretty much all season long minus a couple of games, i'm more worried about the receivers dropping balls.

Should be a good game regardless.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think KC should be favored vs the LUCKS, might even beat NE if SD somehow beats CIN.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Why would they be favoured after getting demolished at home literally a week ago?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

This picture makes me wonder what the fuck the Defensive coach was smoking thinking a blitz would be ok on Rodgers no matter what down it was fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Why must you post that? :bron3

Mel Tucker getting canned would be a great start to the off-season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HardKoR said:


> I hate that argument. There is no one, save Jerry Jones, that come from that era of championships. The team, right now, as a whole is broken and has been for years.
> 
> I'm a Texans fan and unfortunately I pulled a Cowboys fan mentality, before the season even started I was hyped up about how good the team was expected to be, but they utterly failed. The difference between Texans and Cowboys fans, at least around here, was that Texans fans admitted defeat and they sucked royal ass. But Cowboys fan insist on having "America's Team" shit "God's Team" the way some of them talk about it, and it's fucking annoying.


The only people that have a problem with that are the ones whose teams haven't been good enough to win a Super Bowl. It doesn't matter if it was 20 years ago or 50 or last year. A Super Bowl is eternal. Deal with it.

Or you can opt not to take shit so seriously. This is all up to you.




Texans are hiring Bill O'Brien according to Mort. Never heard of this guy. I expect hilarious failure (not really since I don't know who he is).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Championships are indeed eternal and any real sports fan can understand why another sports fan(whether alive or not for the championship) would be proud that their team won a championship. Winning championships isn't easy so it's a big deal regardless of when it happened.


Although I do think they mean LESS in past eras when there was like half of the current teams and getting to the playoffs/winning it weren't nearly as hard, but I digress.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Why must you post that? :bron3
> 
> Mel Tucker getting canned would be a great start to the off-season.


:lol Someone on this forum has that picture as a signature. :side: Gonna have nightmares about that dumb shit

Also I got Eagles over Saints this weekend, Chiefs vs. Colts is a tough one but I think Chiefs will choke away another win (Y)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stad said:


> The Chiefs have no chance to win? :kobe


I was simply making fun of the Chefs. Trash talking, ya know. They're more than capable of winning, though I don't believe they will.

Jamaal Charles vs. a poor Colts' run defense? Oddly similar to the Wildcard matchup 7 years ago with Larry Johnson going against the awful Colts' run defense that turned into the steel curtain over night. 

Lawrence Tynes hilariously missed a 23 year field goal that game. Maybe Succop can make it deja-vu.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MrMister said:


> The only people that have a problem with that are the ones whose teams haven't been good enough to win a Super Bowl. It doesn't matter if it was 20 years ago or 50 or last year. A Super Bowl is eternal. Deal with it.
> 
> Or you can opt not to take shit so seriously. This is all up to you.
> 
> ...


He was the Pats OC before McDaniels came back, left to go replace Paterno at Penn State.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Incidentally, I read the Browns are interested in McDaniels.


Oh and Detroit made the move they had to make. PP made a good post earlier in the thread about he helped them get past 0-16, but he's clearly unable to lead them to the next level. His douchebaggery is getting in the way.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> :lol Someone on this forum has that picture as a signature. :side: Gonna have nightmares about that dumb shit
> 
> Also I got Eagles over Saints this weekend, Chiefs vs. Colts is a tough one but I think Chiefs will choke away another win (Y)


It's Ratman, one of the many evil Packer fans. 

here are my picks, by the way:

Kansas City @ *Indianapolis*
New Orleans @ *Philadelphia*
*San Diego* @ Cincinnati
San Francisco @ *Green Bay*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Incidentally, I read the Browns are interested in McDaniels.


Yeah I read that earlier. I'm hoping if he does go there that he takes Mallett with him for a 1st or 2nd :side:



Also in other news, ESPN hired Tim Tebow as an analyst for the SEC Network.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Notorious said:


> Also in other news, ESPN hired Tim Tebow as an analyst for the SEC Network.


ESPN is sooo gonna have at least 10 shows a week commenting on Tebows commenting for them.

:banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cheifs cover, Saints cover, Bengals cover, Niners cover

Anyone thinking PHI beats NO didn't see the MIN game


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

San Francisco or Packers for our first divisional play off match. :mark::mark:

BRING THE NOISE!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Chrome said:


> It's Ratman, one of the many evil Packer fans.
> 
> here are my picks, by the way:
> 
> ...


I got Colts, Eagles, Bengals & 49ers.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Niners vs Packers won't even be close. My niners are gonna embarrass them just like they've done in the last three meetings.


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

My Picks

*Kansas City* @ Indianapolis
New Orleans @ *Philadelphia*
San Diego @ *Cincinnati*
*San Francisco* @ Green Bay


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao Stephen A just murdered the Bears and Cowboys on his show


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Colts
Saints
Bengals
Niners

Chiefs at Colts will be a great game I think, really tough to pick that one. In fact I'm having trouble picking a clear winner in three of the games. Bengals over Chargers is an easier choice but if Dalton turns the ball over 4 times like he did at the weekend the Chargers could easily capitalize. Will be rooting for the Chargers in that one though since I think the Bengals have the Pats number and if we have to play them in the divisional round it'll be a real test. Probably most excited about Saints @ Eagles, though obviously Niners @ Packers should be good.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

CHARGERS :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Cheifs cover, Saints cover, Bengals cover, Niners cover
> 
> Anyone thinking PHI beats NO didn't see the MIN game


Vikings were a classic trap game. And Vikings can still operate in shitty weather. Saints just seem close shop.

Of course it's moronic to think in absolutes in the playoffs. Anything can happen in the NFL playoffs.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Incidentally, I read the Browns are interested in McDaniels.


And Dan Quinn of Seattle and Adam Gase of Denver. Personally, I think an offensive mind like Gase would be a good fit for us, especially since we're interested in drafting Johnny Football.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jets extended Rex for 1 year. I think it's a good move. He's not the problem there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Vikings were a classic trap game. And Vikings can still operate in shitty weather. Saints just seem close shop.
> 
> Of course it's moronic to think in absolutes in the playoffs. Anything can happen in the NFL playoffs.


Eh, the Eagles have an atrocious Pass D that was shown even Matt Cassell can exploit. Brees will KILL them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They do suck I agree. Orton did well against them last night. He hasn't played in like two years lol. Eagles have a good enough offense to hang with NO outside of the Dome though. Clearly I want the Saints to mash. I want you to be right, but I don't think it's gonna happen.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Brees is gonna get badly outplayed by HOFoles because it'll be cold out and Foles is taller and heat rises so he'll be more comfortable. SCIENCE


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The mullet too. That fucking righteous mullet.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chip Kelly said:


> Brees is gonna get badly outplayed by HOFoles because it'll be cold out and Foles is taller and heat rises so he'll be more comfortable. SCIENCE


:clap Look at you, using your brain and shit. It should be a good game though. Not expecting a huge blow-out, but the Eagles should get the W in convincing fashion. However, after that they're gonna run into a giant brick wall called the Seahawks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

But Foles isn't a Pro-Bowl Quarterback. :cam


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> :lol Someone on this forum has that picture as a signature. :side: Gonna have nightmares about that dumb shit
> 
> Also I got Eagles over Saints this weekend, Chiefs vs. Colts is a tough one but I think Chiefs will choke away another win (Y)


I :mark: so fucking hard at that play :banderas




Chrome said:


> It's Ratman, one of the many evil Packer fans.


Gotta love da Pack bro. Gotta support your home team right?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ratman said:


> I :mark: so fucking hard at that play :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that...

Anyone feel sorry for the Steelers, there was a penalty on the field goal the chiefs missed in regulation, :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> True that...
> 
> Anyone feel sorry for the Steelers, there was a penalty on the field goal the chiefs missed in regulation, :lol


Hard to feel sorry for a team who dug themselves that hole in the first place.

they actually had two near makes. the fg and the time the guy fumbled but the refs said he forward progress was stopped.

I feel ike the Eagles will win this week. Hot team, plus the Saints haven't been a good road team. the saids average 18 ppg on the road while averaging 33 at home.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

TEBOW is an ESPN analyst now :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> TEBOW is an ESPN analyst now :mark: :mark:


Does this mean his playing career is over? :banderas


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Does this mean his playing career is over? :banderas


ESPN wont prevent him from pursuing any NFL jobs should they come open. 


One good reason to root for the Eagles is because the Saints are the 6 seed and that would mean if the Saints pull the upset they head back to Seattle and we all remember what happened the last time.

If the Eagles take care of business and Seattle gets upset by the Winner of the Packers/Niners then the Eagles get the title game at home. Could totally see that happening


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

> Thanks to his performance against the Detroit Lions in the season finale, Patterson became the first player in National Football League history to have at least four receiving touchdowns, three rushing touchdowns, and two return touchdowns in the same season. He was also the first player in league history to have a kickoff return touchdown of at least 100 yards (he had one of 109 and one of 105), a receiving touchdown of at least 75 yards (his 79-yard catch-and-run against the Baltimore Ravens), and a rushing touchdown of at least 50 yards (his 50-yard run against the Lions) in the same season.


CORDARELLE :mark: Eat your heart out Hester.


Joel Anthony said:


>


What's that make Jerry Jones as a GM?


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

My girlfriend feels sorry for The Steelers, but she is a woman... so who cares.. :agree:


Meanwhile, Bengals are going all the way this year....just to lose the Superbowl a third time. I see us easily taking care of San Diego... We have already beaten New England once this season, Of course I worry about Denver, but they are very vulnerable against a good pass rush and were no. 3 defense in NFL...WHODEY!!!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> What's that make Jerry Jones as a GM?


Al Davis :troll


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> CORDARELLE :mark: Eat your heart out Hester.
> 
> What's that make Jerry Jones as a GM?


Jerry is terrible but he does have three Super Bowls and made the most lop sided trade in NFL history.

CORDARELLE:mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Random question: who do you think will draft Johnny Football this spring? Personally, I'm hoping we get him so that he can lead our offense and Brian Hoyer can be our reliable second-stringer.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Random question: who do you think will draft Johnny Football this spring? Personally, I'm hoping we get him so that he can lead our offense and Brian Hoyer can be our reliable second-stringer.


Hmm, isnt a good QB the only thing thats stopping the Texans to be a really good team? Jaguars and Oakland will probably draft a QB too (if they dont sign somebody else).

Hmm, i would put my money on the Jaguars.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So bullshit how 49ers with a 12-4 record has to go on the road to play Packers (8-7-1). Such as stupid rule.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The NBA rule is that regardless of who has the higher seed, the team with the better record hosts the playoff series.

Like for example in the 2011-12 season, the Celtics were the 4th seed due to winning their division and the Hawks who didn't win their division, were the 5th seed. However, the Hawks had a better record than the Celtics so they got homecourt in the playoff series despite being the lower seed.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> So bullshit how 49ers with a 12-4 record has to go on the road to play Packers (8-7-1). Such as stupid rule.


I disagree with this. Winning your division should count for something. If they did away with divisions and just seeded by record, that's one thing. As long as there are divisions, though, you should host for winning it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It sucks that a team like the Cardinals has to miss out on the playoffs in favor of an inferior team like the Packers just because they play in the wrong division at the wrong time.

And I have no problem with guaranteeing the division winner a playoff spot but you should get homefield based on your record. The 8 win Green Bay Packers should not be hosting a playoff game.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

TheJack said:


> Hmm, isnt a good QB the only thing thats stopping the Texans to be a really good team? Jaguars and Oakland will probably draft a QB too (if they dont sign somebody else).
> 
> Hmm, i would put my money on the Jaguars.


The Texans are likely gonna draft Teddy Bridgewater. The Rams don't need a QB since they're invested in Bradford. That leaves Jacksonville, and I'm hoping they take Carr so Johnny Football can come save Cleveland.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Packers win more than 8 games if Rodgers doesn't get hurt. Come on. Their defense isn't good, but with Rodgers, GB can beat anyone. 

I'd be ok with the better record team getting HFA though. Then again, it doesn't really matter. HFA is overrated in the NFL. It counts in some places for a lot (Seattle and New Orleans due to noise), but in others, nah. Lambeau can hurt the Packers just as much as any other passing team (with Lacy and an improved O line though perhaps not). The Niners are mudders, so only the cold could hurt them. I don't think the cold has affected them in the past negatively.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty sure it is not overrated at all. I'd rather have the Colts play in a dome where they are most comfortable than in an outdoor game somewhere else. I bet Denver would rather have teams come play at their home at the high altitude and have that advantage over them then go on the road and let them have the advantage. Patriots play much better at home with an 8-0 record at home and a 4-4 record on the road, this true for the majority of teams do in the NFL.

The only two playoff teams that did better on the road than they did at home were the Chiefs and Eagles. It isn't overrated, it is how it is and HFA is important. Any team or coach would tell you that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know the STATS, but HFA doesn't correlate to actual wins in the playoffs. I remember reading that somewhere.

Of course you'd rather play at home than on the road despite this.

edit: lol no I'm so fucking wrong. NEVER MIND GUYS


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I know you already mentioned them, but THE 7-9 SEAHAWKS OVER THE DEFENDING CHAMPION SAINTS.


I think it is important and no stat will convince me otherwise. FUCK STATS. It can help with a lot of things that aren't shown, stuff like COMEBACKS that might not ever happen on the road that can happen at home due to the home crowd.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah I looked it up. HFA matters hardcore in the playoffs. Home team wins almost 70% of the time. This usually means the home team is better so it makes sense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Magic>Mrmr. 2013 ends on the best possible note. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Can't wait for the rematch in 2014!:mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Adam Schefter said:


> Filed to ESPN from me and @mortreport: Bill O'Brien has reached agreement to become the new head coach of the Houston Texans, per sources.


Good move by the Texans, getting (probably) the most desirable coaching candidate on the market.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Excellent move by the Texans. They could not have done better. I would not be surprised if they were to go to the playoffs next year.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

O'Brien will do good in Houston, especially with Bridgewater on the way. The Pats have given the Browns permission to interview McDaniels. So hopefully that will go well and they can convince him that they'll give him more than *ONE FUCKIN' SEASON*!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They should draft Clowney and get a top QB next year. They could be a dynasty...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Excellent move by the Texans. They could not have done better. *I would not be surprised if they were to go to the playoffs next year.*


Me either. They're still a talented team but the losses piled up because they underachieved and Schaub turned into Rex Grossman with the turnovers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Magic said:


> They should draft Clowney and get a top QB next year. They could be a dynasty...


I HIGHLY doubt they'd be the worst team in the league again next season, positioning them to get Jameis.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lions will interview Jim Caldwell for their head coaching job... LMAO.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I HIGHLY doubt they'd be the worst team in the league again next season, positioning them to get Jameis.



A year of SCHAUB can do wonders for a team. ;D




RyanPelley said:


> Lions will interview Jim Caldwell for their head coaching job... LMAO.


:lmao


:ti


:lmao


I feel bad for you Lions fans. I really do.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lions are also set to interview Lovie Smith. Would be a decent hire imo. Would lol hard if they ended up hiring Caldwell though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Redskins are interviewing McDermott for their HC opening. PLZ DON'T GO! :bosh6

Losing Chud last season and McDermott this season would be seriously shitty.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Good move by the Texans. It's probably a good thing that the Texans had a horrible season because they needed to realize that they weren't going anywhere near the Super Bowl as long as Kubiak and Schaub are still around.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

These were the Texans' Quarterbacks during the 2011 season:









Looking at it now...:ti


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

And they ended up making it to the second round of the playoffs during that season. Still a lol QB lineup.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

After watching tonight's Chick-fil-A Bowl highlights, I'm convinced that Johnny Manziel NEEDS to come to Cleveland. He's the kind of explosive QB that can lead our offense!! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Manziel? :kobe

What about HOYER? :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fuck Tebow 2.0, blowing my brains out if we take him at 8.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol Manziel is way better than Tebow. pretty sure Josh Mcdaniels was the only person who thought Tebow was a first rounder. while ots of people are picking Manziel to go in the first.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

BROCK JENSEN >>>>

:brock


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Brock Hekking > Brock Jenson :draper2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Manziel? :kobe
> 
> What about HOYER? :mark:


He'll be the reliable second-stringer. Hoyer's really good, but that injury last year was scary. We need more than one dependable QB on this squad.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Well my division predictions were 4/8. SMH

Least I got the Bengals/Broncos/Patriots and Packers ones right. Carolina came out of nowhere, Seattle broke out, Philadelphia excelled and Indy took advantage.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> These were the Texans' Quarterbacks during the 2011 season:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delhomme :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow that must be depressing for Texans fans, as a Bears fan during the Dick Jauron era I can Sympathize with you guys. We went through like a million QBs before Cutler came here


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Why are people acting like Schaub was always terrible? he wasn't and he was an average-to good QB then. This was actually his worst year ever and he should have been benched, but he wasn't awful in any way beforehand. I'd easily take 2011 Schaub over Alex Smith.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Schaub has always been a mediocre QB at best. Only reason he looked good in recent years (not including this season) was because he had a great running game, a great offensive line and he was throwing to a HOF receiver in his prime. What happened this season isn't really shocking. He's always been a soft, unathletic QB that makes a lot of dumb throws. It's just this season the team as a whole collapsed.

I'd gladly take Alex Smith over Schaub. Yeah Schaub has a better arm but Smith makes up for it being more athletic, not being as soft and not being as much of a dumbass.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If he performed well that's all that really matters and that's all I was saying. He did perform fine in those years and it's not really "lol @ texans 2011 QBs" because he wasn't playing awful then.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Noto, we should take a moment and laugh @ all of the teams that have to play on wild-card weekend. :ti


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Hey Noto, we should take a moment and laugh @ all of the teams that have to play on wild-card weekend. :ti


Careful, one of those wildcard teams might just go into Carolina and beat then. Teams with a bye don't always get to the big game as last year's Denver Broncos will tell you.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Hey Noto, we should take a moment and laugh @ all of the teams that have to play on wild-card weekend. :ti


Probably shouldn't do that, lately teams that have played all 3 conference games have ended up in the superbowl :dance




rbhayek said:


> Careful, one of those wildcard teams might just go into Carolina and beat then. Teams with a bye don't always get to the big game as last year's Denver Broncos will tell you.


With that defense I would be surprised if Denver survives their first game this year :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I can't laugh at anyone because the Pats are going to one-and-done. Unless someone can bail Hernandez out in time for the game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Wow that must be depressing for Texans fans, as a Bears fan during the Dick Jauron era I can Sympathize with you guys. We went through like a million QBs before Cutler came here


It was real bad too during Lovie's first season as coach in '04. JONATHAN QUINN.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> I can't laugh at anyone because the Pats are going to one-and-done. Unless someone can bail Hernandez out in time for the game.


Eh, I think they could beat the Colts if given the opportunity. It would be a CLOSE game probably, but we have the same issues as you except 1/100th of the experience.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Chrome said:


> It was real bad too during Lovie's first season as coach in '04. *JONATHAN QUINN*.


Oh god never mention that name again please


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

rbhayek said:


> Careful, one of those wildcard teams might just go into Carolina and beat then. Teams with a bye don't always get to the big game as last year's Denver Broncos will tell you.


Not like my laughter will effect anything, bro. I'm just enjoying being a fan of the best team among active posters ITT.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We have Broncos fans ITT. :kobe


Also I just realized that we actually have zero Seahawks fans on this board. That's kind of weird.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Does being a T-JAX fan count?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

None of whom are nearly as active as we are, hence me saying "among active posters".


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Jim Trotter ✔ @SI_JimTrotter
> Follow
> the bucs are finalizing a contract with lovie smith, according to fox's jay glazer.


I like Lovie. Seemed like he was a solid, respectable coach who was constantly victimized by his GM giving him positively no offensive line whatsoever in Chicago.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gonna laugh my ass off at whoever hires Jim Caldwell. Hopefully Washington.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If anything he should make that defense live up to it's potential. I don't think he's very good at developing QBs though so he'll probably need a better one than Glennon.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, Lovie's terrible at offense but the Bucs defense will be much improved, especially at forcing turnovers. Don't know how good they were at those this past year but they'll probably be top 5 next year.

Would lol at a "Mike is our quarterback" speech at his introductory press conference though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

lol, yeah, very true.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Lavonte David is probably going to be a tremendous fit for the type of defense Smith is going to run. McCoy too.

It's not going to take much for him to do exactly what he wants to do with that defense.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, Lovie's terrible at offense but the Bucs defense will be much improved, especially at forcing turnovers. Don't know how good they were at those this past year but they'll probably be top 5 next year.
> 
> Would lol at a "Mike is our quarterback" speech at his introductory press conference though.








Alot of football left to go :lol He said that way too much


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

If the Bucs don't get Lovie I will be very upset.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Glazer confirmed he is.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Glazer confirmed he is.


:hb to me then! :dance


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like Frazier for the DC maybe too.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I like what I'm reading on this page so far.

Hopefully Lovie can get us back to the playoffs.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lovie will fit in nicely with the Bucs. He should have never been canned from Chicago in the first place. One man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Former Cal coach as the OC and Rod Marinelli as the DC, via Schefter.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Magic said:


> Also I just realized that we actually have zero Seahawks fans on this board. That's kind of weird.


I don't have one particular NFL team I like but will be rooting for Seahawks and Chiefs super bowl.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Is it too late to bandwagon for the Seahawks? They're a pretty rad bunch, tbhayley. 

Plus, TOM CABLE.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I remember seeing a guy with Seattle's record in his sig, but IDK if he posts ITT.

My picks for this weekend are KC, CIN, SF, and PHI. I'm pretty shaky with the Colts vs. Chiefs game, but I expect the other three to win


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man Eagles/Saints is really hard to pick for me. Keep changing back and forth, but I think I'll go with Eagles, only because Saints are playing away 

Colts definitely winning over Chioefs imo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Still picking the Saints to win. Think their experience will see them through, really looking forward to that one. Picking Colts to go over too but it'll be less clear cut than people think. The Colts dismantling the Chiefs a few weeks ago will be some serious motivation for the Chiefs.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Colts, Bengals, Packers and...... Eagles. No road winners this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No one likes the Cheathawks


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

gonna be 0 degrees in Green Bay on Sunday.:jay


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

FLASH wins Dec Offensive Rookie of Month. First rookie in 30 years with 3 rush and 3 rec TD's in same month, no one since Roger Craig.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Dat Cutler though, signed for 7 years at x money.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:lmao Bears! I'm dieing! :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fucking dead at the bears.

:ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> FLASH wins Dec Offensive Rookie of Month. First rookie in 30 years with 3 rush and 3 rec TD's in same month, no one since Roger Craig.


Shouldn't Josh Gordon be called FLASH? 


I guess the Bears didn't want the headache of trying to find another QB without having one. Can't blame em. You gotta get LUCKy. The contract isn't terrible. Like Flacco's and Romo's, it can seen as a three year deal. Chicago needs to start the search/buy the yearly lottery ticket now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm going to be pissed if there's a blackout for the GB vs SF game. I find it ironic because it's impossible to get regular season Packers tickets.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Ratman said:


> I'm going to be pissed if there's a blackout for the GB vs SF game. I find it ironic because it's impossible to get regular season Packers tickets.


Is the blackout policy the same during the playoffs? That would be the shittiest fucking thing ever to blackout a playoff game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SEVENBURG


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

The inconsistent, injury prone, and lack of success Cutler getting paid. 7 years $126 million, $54 million guaranteed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Reading Detroit is interested in Whisenhunt. Hire him yesterday. What are you waiting for? You need someone in there to teach Stafford how to QB.

(yes i know that they can't talk to him until after SD is KO'ed)


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Tater said:


> Is the blackout policy the same during the playoffs? That would be the shittiest fucking thing ever to blackout a playoff game.


I'm pretty sure the blackout policy is the same. I wasn't able to find anything that says otherwise when I did a quick search about it.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cutler signed till 2020??? What da fuck Bears




Sarcasm1 said:


> The inconsistent, injury prone, and lack of success Cutler getting paid. 7 years $126 million, $54 million guaranteed.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't think the Packers game is gonna get blacked out. Fans will show up, regardless of the shitty weather. Indy fans will show up to their game too (especially since Lucas Oil has a retractable roof). The only game that's in any REAL danger of getting blacked out is the Bengals.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I HIGHLY doubt any team will allow their playoff game to be blacked out. They'll buy up any unpurchased tickets if necessary.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If the Colts are fucking blacked out...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't know about that Cutler deal. At least this isn't baseball where you're stuck with him for the duration of the contract unless you trade him. Hopefully he can stay healthy and do better against the Packers.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I HIGHLY doubt any team will allow their playoff game to be blacked out. They'll buy up any unpurchased tickets if necessary.


You don't know much about Mike Brown, owner of the Bengals, do you?
There are many good reasons why so many of us hate him. And I mean real, _want to see him dead_, kind of hate.

I made a promise to myself never to buy Bengals merchandise and never to pay for a ticket as long as he draws breath. And until that fucker is in the ground I will hold myself to that. He will never get one nickel from me. EVER. Even if that means I don't get to see the game.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Im sure the Packer game wont be Blacked out i just dont see that happening


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know why all these pussies are worried about blackouts because of the weather. We never have to worry about blackouts here.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Don't know about that Cutler deal. At least this isn't baseball where you're stuck with him for the duration of the contract unless you trade him. Hopefully he can stay healthy and do better against the Packers.


I can only hope that they back-ended the deal so the majority of the $$$ is near the end when they can cut him. At the same time, at least you have the offense set and hopefully the Bears can go all out on defense in the draft. 

As for the blackouts, it's going to get rougher and rougher for the franchises until either the rule is changed or they find more ways to make fans want to go to the game as opposed to chilling out at home in front of the big screen. As a fan who takes in at least one game a year, the prices for one get more and more outrageous. I can buy a 6-pack of beer for the $8 that I have to pay for one beer at the game. They need to find a way to make the game more affordable to the regular fan and not just cater to the businessman who sits in his suite.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The game is actually better on TV relative to how much it costs to see a game live.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wonder what CAM's extension'll look like. :hmm:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Erin Henderson, LB with the Vikes, got hit with another DWI:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10231782/erin-henderson-minnesota-vikings-arrested-drunken-driving

Jeebus dude, just call a cab or something.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Jeebus dude, just call a cab or something.


I'm pretty sure the league actually freely offers a cab service.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Green Bay hasn't sold out a playoff game?

This is like the 1st sign of the Apocalypse.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> The game is actually better on TV relative to how much it costs to see a game live.


Which is why I don't go to FirstEngery Stadium. You know how expensive concessions are there? It's some bullshit. Going to see NFL games live is too pricey for me these days. Rather stay at home.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The playoffs start tomorrow :mark:

*Chiefs* @ Colts
Saints @ *Eagles*
Chargers @ *Bengals*
49ers @ *Packers*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chiefs @ *Colts*
Saints @ *Eagles*
Chargers @ *Bengals*
*49ers* @ Packers

SO pumped!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

ROLL ROADIES

Bengals the only home team I see winning, the Eagles are gonna have tire tracks left on them, and the Packers shouldn't be in the playoffs.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey, the Pats signed Austin Collie for the 3rd time. I hope someone holds on to him. Dude has great talent when his brain isn't being rattled.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He was a better and more reliable receiver than Garcon when they were both healthy on the Colts. That should say enough.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck Garçon. I still need to take his jersey out of my closet and piss on it. That drop in the Super Bowl :^/

Meijer bought the remaining Colts tickets! No blackout!


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Packers - 49ers game has sold out. Aside from fan sales a group of Packers corporate partners purchased the remaining playoff tickets.


source:http://www.packers.com/news-and-events/article-1/Packers-49ers-playoff-tickets-sold-out/ecb76250-c2f0-4ea9-b2f0-67ff51daa5f3?campaign=t140103


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That blackout rule is so stupid, especially for the playoffs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Pumped for tomorrow! :mark:

Tamba is still questionable to play tomorrow which is worrying me a bit, hopefully he'll be ready to go.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

pre)Ghost said:


> Packers - 49ers game has sold out. Aside from fan sales a group of Packers corporate partners purchased the remaining playoff tickets.
> 
> 
> source:http://www.packers.com/news-and-events/article-1/Packers-49ers-playoff-tickets-sold-out/ecb76250-c2f0-4ea9-b2f0-67ff51daa5f3?campaign=t140103


That's great to hear. And I just saw on my local Fox station that the game will not be blacked out :mark:


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

My wild-card picks

Colts over Chiefs
Eagles over Saints
49ers over Packers
Bengals over Chargers


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

KEEK/BOWLING BALL/KALIL/KRAKEN are All-Pros. :mark:


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Chiefs @ *Colts*
*Saints *@ Eagles
*Chargers *@ Bengals
*49ers *@ Packers

Bet 20 (poss. winnings of 470) on it. Chargers had some nice odds.


PS:

Listening to First Take, Skip doing his best to giving Stephen A. Smith a heart attack:

"The Bad Man is only the 5th best QB after Wilson."

:banderas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

http://deadspin.com/kansas-city-dyes-fountain-red-to-support-chiefs-founta-1494207131

:lmao Way to go, morons.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chrome said:


> That blackout rule is so stupid, especially for the playoffs.


I heard a report that the Blackout Rule may be dropped whether the NFL and other sports leagues like it or not. Makes sense to me, since sports today is a television driven product. The last TV deal with the NFL was what, like $2 billion dollars? I wouldn't be surprised to find out that stations like ESPN were behind getting rid of it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

FCC is investigating MLB blackout policy, NFL policy could change as a result.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't wait for the packer game 
:mark:

Should be a very good game to watch 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I found out tonight that Jeff Triplett's crew will be reffing the Bengals/Chargers game.

It's in the bag, now. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> KEEK/BOWLING BALL/KALIL/KRAKEN are All-Pros. :mark:


:mark:

I'm thinking Green Bay, Philly, Kansas City and Cinci but it wouldn't shock me if San Diego wins because of the prophecy.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I've got fucking work all day today, so I'll be missing both playoff games. It sucks. But I'll just leave my predictions here and see if they're accurate later tonight:

Colts over the Chiefs
Saints over the Eagles


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Saints 52 Eagles 42
Chiefs 31 Colts 30


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Saints 27 Eagles 24
Chiefs 10 Colts 17


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

My picks

LUCKS
:vick
:rivers
:rodgers


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

eagles 35 saints 27
colts 24 cheifs 14


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Eagles 34 Saints 31

Colts 23 Chiefs 20

I wouldn't be surprise if the Saints pull an upset win tho. I kinda want to see it happen just for the TROLOLOL of the Philly fans.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eagles 1K Saints 0

Chiefs 27 Colts 17


UDFK you don't still want Hakeem Nicks do you?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

For the love of god if the Lions hire Caldwell I'll be all :bron3

Whisenhunt seems like an alright option, I guess. Not crazy about him, but many of the coaches out there I'm not (was on O'Brien but FUCK YOU TEXANS).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dude you want Whisenhunt. He can turn Stafford around I'm confident.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> For the love of god if the Lions hire Caldwell I'll be all :bron3
> 
> Whisenhunt seems like an alright option, I guess. Not crazy about him, but many of the coaches out there I'm not (was on O'Brien but FUCK YOU TEXANS).


Whisenhunt is a MUCH better option than Caldwell.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Dude you want Whisenhunt. He can turn Stafford around I'm confident.


I like what he did with Warner and Rivers this season, but I still have some pause since he could only get a 10 win season once (out of 6). Yeah he was working with Kolb/Skelton/Lindley/etc. for the last few years, but some of that was his call. None of the guys available really excited me (Lovie I was meh on since I think they needed an offensive guy and they seemed to underachieve in Chicago) but he does look like the best of a dull pot. Caldwell would be essentially a lateral move from Schwartz, and would probably signal the end of the Mayhew era 3 years from now. At least with Whisenhunt I can see some promise. Caldwell was garbage without Manning. No thanks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TY for saving your job, Ron, so the Panthers aren't in the Caldwell discussion. :mark:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> TY for saving your job, Ron, so the Panthers aren't in the Caldwell discussion. :mark:


Thank you, Ron, for letting out your inner Riverboat. I wish he would let it out a little more. The offense is still too conservative.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> I like what he did with Warner and Rivers this season, but I still have some pause since he could only get a 10 win season once (out of 6). Yeah he was working with Kolb/Skelton/Lindley/etc. for the last few years, but some of that was his call. None of the guys available really excited me (Lovie I was meh on since I think they needed an offensive guy and they seemed to underachieve in Chicago) but he does look like the best of a dull pot. Caldwell would be essentially a lateral move from Schwartz, and would probably signal the end of the Mayhew era 3 years from now. At least with Whisenhunt I can see some promise. Caldwell was garbage without Manning. No thanks.


Well since Detroit will never have a good defense, might as well turn Stafford into a real QB.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tater said:


> Thank you, Ron, for letting out your inner Riverboat. I wish he would let it out a little more. The offense is still too conservative.


Who needs offense when you've got the best defense in the league? :draper2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Well since Detroit will never have a good defense, might as well turn Stafford into a real QB.


Defense was better than the offense this year. Need to get some legit corners (Houston is a #2 at best) and letting go of the wide 9 system should be good for the system.

But yeah, Sammy Watkins in the first round plz :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Even with the defense being ok, they still sucked. Just accept that Detroit will never sniff the SB and you'll be better off. TRUST ME. When Wayne Fontes is your best HC of the SB era...then LOLOLOLOL.

Hey why don't they bring back Fontes?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Who needs offense when you've got the best defense in the league? :draper2


Hey I love the defense as much as the next Panthers fan but it would be nice if they would take the reigns off Cam a little earlier in the game instead of waiting until they are forced to at the end.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Even with the defense being ok, they still sucked. Just accept that Detroit will never sniff the SB and you'll be better off. TRUST ME. When Wayne Fontes is your best HC of the SB era...then LOLOLOLOL.
> 
> Hey why don't they bring back Fontes?


Oh yeah? Well at least they don't have :romo pulling a :romo for them all the time late in the season. And we only had to endure Millen for 8 years. You've had JERREH for over 20 now. So who really sucks here?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why is Dallas being brought up? We're talking about Detroit here.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Romo's better than Stafford though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Because I have to pass the talk from one group of chokers to another group of chokers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

it's rare that the lions are even in a position to choke away a division lead.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

An intriguing target I'd like to see the Lions go after is Mahlzahn at Auburn. He's a very smart guy and is willing to adapt his system to the players, not the other way around. I know the Lions won't though, since they seem to prefer a guy with HC experience or at least NFL experience, which is somewhat of a shame.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tater said:


> Hey I love the defense as much as the next Panthers fan but it would be nice if they would take the reigns off Cam a little earlier in the game instead of waiting until they are forced to at the end.


Yeah, I hear ya. The fact that Cam seemingly ALWAYS comes through in the 2-minute-or-less offense shows that the hurryup should definitely be something that's used more frequently.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good news everyone. My concussion has gotten me out of work today, granting that I won't miss any of the game.

But the bad news everyone, it means I could have bought fucking tickets for the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Take Stoops PP.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

BIG GAME BOB BRINGS IT TO THE D

Can see it already.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brings it to the D? :deandre


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> An intriguing target I'd like to see the Lions go after is Mahlzahn at Auburn. He's a very smart guy and is willing to adapt his system to the players, not the other way around. I know the Lions won't though, since they seem to prefer a guy with HC experience or at least NFL experience, which is somewhat of a shame.


think malzahn would leave only after one year in which his team played for the NC? i mean i know o'brian left after a couple years but the situations are a lot different.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

College coaches are only looking out for numero uno. If Mahlzahn liked what the Lions had for a roster and they gave him enough money where he couldn't refuse, I don't see why he wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. The fact that Cam seemingly ALWAYS comes through in the 2-minute-or-less offense shows that the hurryup should definitely be something that's used more frequently.


Bingo.



Perfect Poster said:


> An intriguing target I'd like to see the Lions go after is Mahlzahn at Auburn. He's a very smart guy and is willing to adapt his system to the players, not the other way around. I know the Lions won't though, since they seem to prefer a guy with HC experience or at least NFL experience, which is somewhat of a shame.


Hey! You stay the fuck away from my coach with your dirty, grubby Detroit hands!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> College coaches are only looking out for numero uno. If Mahlzahn liked what the Lions had for a roster and they gave him enough money where he couldn't refuse, I don't see why he wouldn't turn it down.


I don't know, coaching in college is a sweet gig. There is certainly pressure, but nothing like the NFL, even in Detroit or Cleveland. Some guys can't adjust to the culture shock. Plus it's much harder to get a veteran on board than it is for 18-21 year olds. See Schiano, Saban, etc.

Not saying you're wrong though really. I agree with what you're saying, there's just more to it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. The fact that Cam seemingly ALWAYS comes through in the 2-minute-or-less offense shows that the hurryup should definitely be something that's used more frequently.


define always? :ti


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kaep says he's just gonna BLOCK OUT the cold. I don't think he understands how it works. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not getting snagged on your bait, ya cunt.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I don't know, coaching in college is a sweet gig. There is certainly pressure, but nothing like the NFL, even in Detroit or Cleveland. Some guys can't adjust to the culture shock. Plus it's much harder to get a veteran on board than it is for 18-21 year olds. See Schiano, Saban, etc.
> 
> Not saying you're wrong though really. I agree with what you're saying, there's just more to it.


It all depends on the coach. If they try to force their system onto players, like Spurrier, Saban, etc., they're doomed. Chip Kelly fit his system around his players capabilities and it's worked out well. Gus has shown in college he's flexible, and that's what I like about him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm just laughing at you saying a guy that just had his first winning season always finishes in the last 2 minutes.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I find it funny that you're trying to condemn him, when it's fairly obvious that he was never the issue.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh he was never an issue eh? I remember only a year ago when the guy was constantly pouting on the sidelines whenever his team was losing and he was definitely a part of the issue. I guess ALWAYS means he can only do it when he has the best defense in the league and only has to make around 1 or 2 scores a game. Then yeah, he can ALWAYS get the job done. :deandre


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're one of those media sheep now who got on him for wearing a towel on his head (WHICH HE STILL DOES)? :lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Brye said:


> Kaep says he's just gonna BLOCK OUT the cold. I don't think he understands how it works. :side:


He played in Reno for four years, so he's at least used to mildly cold temperatures and snow. :kaep


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't think it was because he wore a towel brah. It's possibly because he had the same attitude as Culter where he would fuck up and just go on the sideline sit alone while not doing anything about it. He didn't try to rally his team, he didn't try to encourage them, he just sat them and pouted. Pretty sure he was even kind of admitted to doing this in his post game interview after the Falcons game where he said he used to just let the game get to him and that's what changed about him this year(and after he had a conversation with Smitty on the sideline).

and you're one of those homers that thinks he wasn't apart of the problem at all because he put up some STATS but failed to win games. :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Wade Phillips was fired. I'd love if the Bears picked him up as DC, but I think we're sticking with Mel Tucker.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There's nothing Cam can do while he's on the sideline, just after giving his team the lead, as he watches Matt Ryan complete a 50+ yard pass to Julio Jones then a couple to Tony G and Roddy, allowing the Falcons to kick the Field Goal and win the game. If you know anything about the Panthers (which you don't), then you'd know this was a VERY routine thing that occurred. Hell, it even happened THIS SEASON in the Bills game. The Bills had the ball with a minute left, they drove down the field (aided by a Pass Interference call) and scored the game-winning Touchdown. The biggest changes in this team have been in Ron Rivera's willingness to play to win and not play to protect a slim lead, and the defense evolving into one of the best in the NFL. Not Cam Newton.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So Cam is still just average and isn't the reason the Panthers are good at all? Good to know he isn't a difference maker brah, I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

WIldcard
Chiefs @* Colts*
*Saints* @ Eagles
Chargers @ *Bengals *
49ers @ *Packers*

I know Brees and the Saints struggle on the road, but damn, their just gonna continue to struggle on the road in a big game? (Like theyve done before).I think they turn their road woes around for today.

I had the Colts winning the Superbowl in the beginning of the season, I like picking teams who can get hot in thee wildcard, but if they win they'd have to play Broncos in Denver, would be tough to win there


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

There's a wicked picture on NFL's Facebook of a Colts fans walking right in front of a group of Chiefs fans photo op. Badass.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

No Charles? It's time for Alex Smith to make his break out game!!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

There goes my bet.

Better Luck next year Colts...:hayden3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MECCA1 said:


> No Charles? It's time for Alex Smith to make his break out game!!












Three passing TDs already damn.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Alex can't throw deep. 

/idiotsonWF

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nobody said he can't, he just doesn't. I'm 95% sure he set an NFL record for percentage of passes that are within 10 yards this season.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was a great run from Luck.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well this is not going the way I was expecting.

That pass by Smith :banderas


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

The Iron Sheik @the_ironsheik
Andrew Luck or Andrew don't give a Fuck? #NFLPlayoffs


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow didn't expect this


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Holy fuck is this wild card weekend boring outside of SF vs GB, especially the AFC games. I can't wait for the entertaining teams to actually play (Seahawks, Broncos, Panthers, Pats). Things should pick up in the divisional round. 3/4 of these WC games do nothing for me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Everyone plz disregard any shit-talking UDFK may do for the forseeable future. :ti


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, what a half by the Chiefs. Basically without Charles for the whole of it too. Can't see them fucking this up.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I think the Colts prepared far too much for Charles and not anyone else. The Charles injury was a blessing in disguise for the Chiefs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Colts look totally uninspired right now


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TomahawkJock said:


> I think the Colts prepared far too much for Charles and not anyone else. The Charles injury was a blessing in disguise for the Chiefs.


Might be something to that.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

At least Luck has a sweet beard. Whatever happens from now on he'll still have that.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:deandre @ this game.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Where is UDFK? I wanna rub it in! :mark:


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Kc scoring more than 30 points? Chiefs? *boomer voice


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> Where is UDFK? I wanna rub it in! :mark:


We need to get you a Premium so you can join in the Chatbox lulz, bud.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Good lord just got home from work and didn't expect this massacre :damn


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like this game isn't totally over..yet


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TomahawkJock said:


> Where is UDFK? I wanna rub it in! :mark:


Careful dude. Colts can comeback here.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Andrew Luck come back!!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh Snap it's a game now :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol. A hold... Much worse has gone unnoticed all game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Man, has this game done a 180.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COLTS TOUCHDOWN!!!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh Kansas City, how you gonna manage to blow a game that you scored 41 in?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm If the Chiefs lose this game...


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Colts making it a game :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn collapse incoming


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

No Avery. No Charles. Now, no Davis. Is Larry Johnson or Priest Holmes in the stands? Suit 'em up!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Another Chiefs players down!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Tater said:


> No Avery. No Charles. Now, no Davis. Is Larry Johnson or Priest Holmes in the stands? Suit 'em up!


And now Justin Houston gets injured..


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOIN ON!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:faint:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OUR FUCKING QUARTERBACK!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh my lord.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

God, who would've have predicted this.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Luck the Gawd


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That's about the 15th no call. Only reason they've scored 44 points.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Andrew Skill


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is one of the worst games I have ever seen... can no one actually play a full game of football anymore? 90 points between teams... in the playoffs. Ugh, I hope this isn't how every game is going to be.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Alex Smith just got rocked.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't want this to break the Cards/Packers game from '09's record. KURT GOAT WARNER put on one hell of a performance that day.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I stopped watching when it was Chiefs 38, Colts 25. What the hell just happened? Where da defense at?!*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Final TO? Right after the break


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Dragonballfan said:


> Also I got Eagles over Saints this weekend, Chiefs vs. Colts is a tough one but I think Chiefs will choke away another win (Y)


Called it a week ago


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow...


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Poor Andy Reid.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

38-10. Where's that great KC defense?

Luck, Brown and Hilton just fucked their asses up.

OMFG.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't believe what just happened. 

1-0 in my predictions so far


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL WILD CARD: Will the LUCK run out?*

I don't wanna be a fan of this team anymore.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL WILD CARD: Will the LUCK run out?*

LOL CHIEFS. You sad cunts. That's karma for talking shit before the game was even over


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

embarrassing from the chiefs


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

All in all though, a great first year for Andy Reid at KC.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Saints/*Eagles* time


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

hahahaha

Same old sorry ass Chiefs. 20 years and counting without a playoff win!

Absolute historic choke job. Haven't seen a team shit the bed this bad since the 2010 Bruins/Flyers best-of-7 series.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Serves them right after last week. Couldn't have happened to a more deserving team.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Unbelievable game. Chiefs fucked up bad.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

It was a historic choke job with half our team getting injured... Charles, Flowers, Houston, Avery, Dunta Robinson and Knile Davis all got hurt..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

No need to be ashamed for KC. Still massive improvements over last year. They may have choked but their franchise is still heading in the right direction.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Somehow, someway, I'm 1-0 for on predictions tonight. Nice to see the hometown team pull off the miracle. (Y)


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel bad for the Chiefs. 40% of this goes on the D. 60% of this goes on the injuries. Ya gotta think if Charles doesn't get hurt, this game plays out a lot differently. Had the Chiefs had Charles, they probably would have been able to run for some more first downs and burned some clock and not given the Colts time to make the incredible comeback. Their inability to move the chains and burn clock in the 3rd is what ultimately cost them the game. That goes differently if they do not lose Charles.

None of this goes on Alex Smith. When your QB goes 30/46 for 378 yards with 4 TDs and no picks, you cannot blame him for the loss. I know he had a fumble but that was the fault of a blown blocking scheme.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

For those talking about injuries the Chiefs lost: Their starting to running backs, their #2 receiver, and a starting corner.


LUCKS also were without their starting to running backs, their #1 receiver, and a starting corner(Toler played, but he was definitely hurt and couldn't run at all, which was evidenced on that huge Avery TD).



SO HAPPY. LET'S GO TO THE SUPERBOWL. BELIEVE IN LUCK. BELIEVE.



Also I've said this all year, but no one on any defense has a bigger impact single handily than Mathis. He makes it all happen for himself and generates almost our WHOLE pass rush. No panther, texan, etc has that SINGLE impact for the team. Freeman also had a hell of game too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The memories


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Nice try, Brees.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pick plays are GAY as fuck btw. I hope the league teaches their refs how to call that shit as I'm pretty sure that accounted for a lot of their short catch/long gain plays as they do it so fucking much. ugh chiefs.



still a hell of game from them. SMITH deserves another year at least, the guy has heart and carried the Chiefs far. Tbf though, the Chiefs got to start on the 20/20/30 from three of those turnovers so yeah.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Donnie Avery is a jackass.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Good, fuck the AFC West playoff teams and their cupcake schedules. I've been saying the Chiefs are pretenders all year, Broncos still my SB pick in the AFC.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Good, fuck the AFC West playoff teams and their cupcake schedules. I've been saying the Chiefs are pretenders all year, Broncos still my SB pick in the AFC.


Aren't the Broncos one of those aforementioned AFC West playoff teams? :aries2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Magic said:


> Pick plays are GAY as fuck btw. I hope the league teaches their refs how to call that shit as I'm pretty sure that accounted for a lot of their short catch/long gain plays as they do it so fucking much. ugh chiefs.
> 
> 
> 
> still a hell of game from them. *SMITH deserves another year at least*, the guy has heart and carried the Chiefs far. Tbf though, the Chiefs got to start on the 20/20/30 from three of those turnovers so yeah.






This guy is the starter for a while and deserves to be, just cause the defense blew a playoff game doesn't mean he shouldn't start anymore.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Good, *fuck the AFC West playoff teams* ..... *Broncos still my SB pick in the AFC.*


:kobe11


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Magic said:


> For those talking about injuries the Chiefs lost: Their starting to running backs, their #2 receiver, and a starting corner.
> 
> 
> *LUCKS also were without their starting to running backs, their #1 receiver, and a starting corner*(Toler played, but he was definitely hurt and couldn't run at all, which was evidenced on that huge Avery TD).
> ...



And how long have those guys been out? 

Nonetheless, one hell of a game and the Chiefs exceeded all expectations people set for them this season. If we can get Smith another weapon (a TIGHT END) in the offseason, then I think we will be fine next season yet again. 

Colts are one hell of a team and I give them a lot of credit for tonight's win. Luck played his heart out and he's a class act. Worthy of going to a Super Bowl. I hope the Colts kick the Broncos ass next week! If the Chiefs can't make it, neither should the donkeys! You want to talk about a choking playoff team..


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Aren't the Broncos one of those aforementioned AFC West playoff teams? :aries2


Obviously talking about the Chiefs and Chargers. Guess I should've said "AFC West Wildcard teams". Denver is the real deal even if they did have the easiest schedule in the NFL


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Good, *fuck the AFC West playoff teams* and their cupcake schedules. I've been saying the Chiefs are pretenders all year, *Broncos still my SB pick in the AFC.*












:cena6


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dont think I have ever seen a tale of 2 halves like I did today. Smith looked damn near unstoppable in the 1st but the KC offense couldn't do shit. He had an amazing game though, this is all on their D who couldn't hold to a huge lead. Yeah they had injuries, don't think the Charles one is a big deal seeing how it was in their first possession and KC went on to get that 28 point lead.

Great comeback by the Colts.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> Dont think I have ever seen a tale of 2 halves like I did today. Smith looked damn near unstoppable in the 1st but the KC offense couldn't do shit. He had an amazing game though, this is all on their D who couldn't hold to a huge lead. Yeah they had injuries, don't think the Charles one is a big deal seeing how it was in their first possession and KC went on to get that 28 point lead.
> 
> Great comeback by the Colts.


I think having Charles the whole game would have benefited us. We would have been able to run the ball much more effectively to milk the clock at the end. But the game is what it is.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats Magic!! No excuses brother. Good luck next round. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Obviously talking about the Chiefs and Chargers. Guess I should've said "AFC West Wildcard teams". Denver is the real deal even if they did have the easiest schedule in the NFL


You said AFC West teams genius, that's not obvious at all. Nice backtracking, dude.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be cheering for the Bengals tommorow it seems, hoping the Broncos can avenge that loss to the Colts earlier this season.

Alex Smith deserves no criticism, the guy is the reason the Chiefs even had a chance.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bengals win and it's Broncos/Colts, Pats/Bengals. Chargers win and it's Broncos/Chargers, Pats/Colts. Think I want the first scenario but I wouldn't mind seeing Broncos/Chargers III, see if they can do what they did last time.


----------



## youowemesomething (Nov 29, 2013)

Don't know why people are so excited about beating a team of frauds who lost their best players to injuries.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

JunkheadX said:


> I'll be cheering for the Bengals tommorow it seems, hoping the Broncos can avenge that loss to the Colts earlier this season.


Unless you're afraid of the Chargers?

http://www.nfl.com/gamecenter/2013121200/2013/REG15/[email protected]#menu=highlights&tab=recap

:hhh2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to the Pats too. Their injuries match up with ours very well. 8*D



for all the credit Smith deserves, he deserves blame too. On two of those short field turnovers they only got a field goal out of it. Even the one at the end of the second probably should have ended in at least a field goal. He could have gotten them more points with what the Colts handed to him. Still, our defense deserves as much credit for stopping them on those drives as he deserves blame. :mark:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't care which scenario though honestly, either way MANNING GETTING VENGEANCE. eyton


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Whoever wins the game tomorrow I want to win the AFC. Need some new blood in the Super Bowl (yes ik Colts have a very diferent roster but still counts).

As for NFC, anyone but Packers/49ers I'm cool with (Y)


----------



## youowemesomething (Nov 29, 2013)

Magic said:


> I want to the Pats too. Their injuries match up with ours very well. 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> for all the credit Smith deserves, he deserves blame too. On two of those short field turnovers they only got a field goal out of it. Even the one at the end of the second probably should have ended in at least a field goal. He could have gotten them more points with what the Colts handed to him. Still, our defense deserves as much credit for stopping them on those drives as he deserves blame. :mark:


Please. The Colts will get blown out in the next round. Enjoy your fluke victory.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I need a ride downtown Indy right now to celebrate with some drunk fans (i.e. irsay)


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Chrome said:


> You said AFC West teams genius, that's not obvious at all. Nice backtracking, dude.


 Even if I was bashing the Broncos for their weak schedule (which I wasn't) why would it matter if I still said they're my SB pick after that? A Team can't play a soft schedule and still be my SB pick? Dumb azz beach


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Even if I was bashing the Broncos for their weak schedule (which I wasn't) why would it matter if I still said they're my SB pick after that? A Team can't play a soft schedule and still be my SB pick? *Dumb azz beach*


:lmao :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Guys let's dial back the cunts and beaches.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*What a bullshit defensive holding call.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Most of the injuries on Chiefs today were from offense. Anyone using that as any sort of excuse for their loss are grasping at straws. 40+ points still? C'mon. Their offense didn't "suffer" via that. They simply shut down in the second half. Colts D was too much & Colts offense was booming for the comeback. That's how things go. Great stuff to watch. Luck's TD was magic.

Enjoy the pun, you miserable SOB. You know who you are. 8*D


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

> View Poll Results: Are the Detroit Lions Playoff Team Material





Yes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They are playoff material, it was just some awful coaching that led them away. That team has enough talent to make it and SHOULD have made it. pathetic that they didn't.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Voted yes too. They had a 6-3 record and Cutler and Rodgers injured while their starting QB was healthy all year. But somehow, they fucked up their best chance to win the division in years.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*They've got Megatron. Yes.*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

They should have made it after Rodgers injury, with Rodgers the Packers are still the better team.

Jim Schwartz is lol.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Stay classy Philly fans, lets boo a legit head/neck injury.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TD Philly!! 20-14 going into the final quarter.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice we got a game going, will there be another choke by the away team?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I think New Orleans will pull it off.*


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Saints win. Boom!*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well that fucking sucks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, hit that with ease. First road playoff win too.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Absolute said:


> I've got fucking work all day today, so I'll be missing both playoff games. It sucks. But I'll just leave my predictions here and see if they're accurate later tonight:
> 
> Colts over the Chiefs
> Saints over the Eagles


FUCKING CALLED BOTH GAMES!!! I should have bet money on them!!

Both were amazing games. Tomorrow's slate looks pretty promising too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Saints finally end the losing streak. Fuck. Hope they get spanked in Seattle next week


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A couple thoughts today:
Of all the unlucky injuries to atribute to the Chiefs' debacle, I don't think any hurt worse in game than Brandon Flowers. Once he left, Hilton exploded and it seems like the Chiefs secondary deflated badly.
Classic Reid managing the clock today
Drew Brees didn't have the usual statically stunning game, but the guy got it done when it counted and in this game that is what mattered.
I don't see how anyone can underrate the mobility of Andrew Luck anymore. This guy is hell in the pocket and while he doesn't have prime Vick elusiveness or RG3 speed, his ability to move changes alot of games.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Saints are about to get fucked by the Seahawks.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

One horse-collar tackle and just like that it went up in smoke for the Eagles. Who puts Drew Brees & co at mid field to start when only down by one point? Use your brain next time.

This sucks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Prime Evil said:


> One horse-collar tackle and just like that it went up in smoke for the Eagles. Who puts Drew Brees & co at mid field to start when only down by one point? Use your brain next time.
> 
> This sucks.


Sproles against your kicker. he doesnt make the horse collar tackle and Sproles gets a TD(which would have probably been better for them).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Take the TD and use the time. Always the chance to have Sproles fall out of bounds too. He was moving in close to the marker. The road not taken seemed the better path for Eagles. Saints D was hurting & Eagles had their up tempo offense starting to roll. It was possible.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sainters :cheer


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well when we needed our defense to just get one stop, they fall apart again.Well it's been a great season for the Eagles, our team will be better on defense, with Chip Kelly getting rid of the scrap he had to take in after Reid he'll find the players he wants on defense.Offense by itself is playoff ready with a Foles who gets more seasoned, what will the Eagles do with Maclin hmm.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hmm, Panthers vs winner of Packers/49ers. Not sure who I want here. Think the 49ers are the overall better team but Rodgers is fantastic. But his o-line generally sucks, so go Packers!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

No words to describe that KC/Indy game. Hats off to both teams. Indy deserved it and KC has to hold their heads high because they have a talented team and should be back in it next season. 

Eagles had no answer for New Orleans' run game. If Ingram, Robinson and Sproles can rush like that next week? Then, watch out Seattle. They'll definitely have a chance at the upset. 

Should be another couple of close ones tomorrow.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rodgers vs Newton please.

It's too much fun on paper not to have in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LUCK vs. NEWTON pls.


After LUCK goes through Peyton/Brady of course and makes himself the best QB in the league. :LUCK


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:kaep borowwing LC's strap on for another romp though the playoffs before losing in SEA


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

TheJack said:


> Chiefs @ *Colts*
> *Saints *@ Eagles
> *Chargers *@ Bengals
> *49ers *@ Packers
> ...



Lady LUCK keeping my bet alive. :dance:dance:dance
Couldnt watch the second game, it was to late and I fell asleep.

Tonight, I need the upset and 49ers shuting That Bad Man out.

Come on, do this.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Already lost my parlay because of the Colts not covering and the Eagles losing :vince7

With that being said, I'm just gonna hope for good games tomorrow.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I picked Chiefs & Eagles. FUCK.

Went out on a limb w/Chargers for tomorrow. Probably going to make me look like such a hack when it's over. Best I stick w/wrestling guesses only. The kayfabe is much more grounded to pick and choose. 8*D


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brye said:


> Hmm, Panthers vs winner of Packers/49ers. Not sure who I want here. Think the 49ers are the overall better team but Rodgers is fantastic. But his o-line generally sucks, so go Packers!


I'll take it as a compliment! :side:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kansas City - whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't have much hope the Chargers beat Cincy tomorrow. 

Bengals just have the Pats number. F*ck. 

Worse part is Pats CAN be Denver. Stats don't lie.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lel, pats got a flukey when off a botched fair catch at home. is that the stat you were looking at? their road record isn't nearly as good.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

SP103 said:


> I don't have much hope the Chargers beat Cincy tomorrow.
> 
> *Bengals just have the Pats number. F*ck.*
> 
> Worse part is Pats CAN be Denver. Stats don't lie.


I hope that is true. But if so, don't worry. If the Bengals can beat the Pats, they can beat the Broncos. And that is assuming the Broncos can beat the Colts. And we already know how that has turned out.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

SP103 said:


> I don't have much hope the Chargers beat Cincy tomorrow.
> 
> Bengals just have the Pats number. F*ck.
> 
> Worse part is Pats CAN be Denver. Stats don't lie.


Do you really want to see the Pats in the Super Bowl? 
Against the Seahawks, the 49ers or Panthers? With the 31st ranked run defense and Julian Edelman as the number one offensive weapon?

His 6th Super Bowl appearance would cement Brady as the one true GOAT, but man, I cant watch the Patriots lose another Super Bowl.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pats won't get anywhere near the Super Bowl. We'll probably lose to Cincinnati but if we sneak past them I expect Peyton to get his revenge in the championship game. Way too many injuries.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Bengals 33 Chargers 20

49ers 14 packers 10.


I honestly hope the 49ers game is over by halftime (Rodgers is no LUCK). But i have no idea how the cold is gonna effect either team. I know Rodgers record is good in below freezing games and Kaep hasn't played in a below freezing game since probably high school, but this is probably going to be the coldest game on record.


----------



## youowemesomething (Nov 29, 2013)

Magic said:


> lel, pats got a flukey when off a botched fair catch at home. is that the stat you were looking at? their road record isn't nearly as good.



And the Colts got a flukey win yesterday.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pulling for the Chargers today. Would much rather play a beat up Patriots team, even if it is gonna be at 8pm in New England.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I think every team is scary as a Pats fan :lol. They're defense looks good some games then other games they're making average and decent QBs look like HoFs. They could could also beat every team in the playoffs which is what makes this year great. 

Pats have a great running game right now and that will help a ton in these playoffs. Hoping guys like Dobson and Kenbrell are healthy enough to make an impact.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Football is stupid


:batista3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bengals 31 Chargers 16
49ers 20 Packers 17



SoupBro said:


> I think every team is scary as a Pats fan :lol. They're defense looks good some games then other games they're making average and decent QBs look like HoFs. They could could also beat every team in the playoffs which is what makes this year great.
> 
> Pats have a great running game right now and that will help a ton in these playoffs. Hoping guys like Dobson and Kenbrell are healthy enough to make an impact.


Hopefully next year our defense can play like it was in the first 5 or so games of this season. Obviously since the big injuries to Wilfork and Mayo, plus Talib, McCourty etc missing games that has hurt us. Our running game has been great, which perhaps wouldn't have been a huge surprise if you'd told me that before the season but what is a surprise is that it's not been Ridley being great like last season. Blount's turned out to be a huge steal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It is gonna fucking COLD in Green Bay. Like sub zero cold. Like frost bite on your face cold. Like why the fuck would anyone go to this game cold. Like Jerry Kramer offsides cold.


Romeo is the new Texans DC. Munchak fired by the Titans.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure if this was posted but :lol





Also heard the San Fran players were surprised by Ric Flair.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

MrMister said:


> It is gonna fucking COLD in Green Bay. Like sub zero cold. Like frost bite on your face cold. Like why the fuck would anyone go to this game cold. Like Jerry Kramer offsides cold.


Tom Coughlin literally has the scars on his face to prove what standing out in that type of cold for 3 hours can do to you. His face is still chapped up to this day because of it. It's not as cold as the 07 NFC Championship game, but what difference does that make when you go below 0 with negative wind chill. None.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

lol at the NFL for fining a guy for not wanting to play ball with the media.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Chargers 31 Bengals 30


Packers 41 49ers 38

GO PACK GO!!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Packers aren't scoring 41 :lmao


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit. The Packers best be worried. Naitch gave the Niners a pep talk. Wooooooo!

http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/201...sin-town-twitter-prior-game-green-bay-packers

Also, :ti @ Davis ripping Wisconsin.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I lived in Appleton for 2 years, can't really disagree :draper2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Alright :rivers time to pull another one out of your ass.


----------



## LAX187 (Feb 8, 2008)

*ric flair firing up the 49ers*

I guess nature boys rooting for the SF 49ers in there wild card game against green boy.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...poke-to-the-49ers-before-their-wild-card-game


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Eagerly awaiting the Packers/49ers Game,


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I never realized just how much I despised the Bengals.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MECCA1 said:


> Chargers 31 Bengals 30
> 
> 
> Packers 41 49ers 38
> ...


What the fuck are you smoking? The Packers will win and it'll probably be a close game. But they ain't scoring 41 points, bruh.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

JM said:


> lol at the NFL for fining a guy for not wanting to play ball with the media.


Cant see him giving a fuck over 50k. I'd just give yes and no, or Cantonaesque metaphores and as many song titles and film names as i can fit in for the rest of the year..


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

JM said:


> lol at the NFL for fining a guy for not wanting to play ball with the media.


What an utterly terrible decision by the NFL that was. if they were going to fine him, make it $5k not $50k. Yeah Lynch is making millions, but that fine is on par with like a $1000 fine to someone making 100k a year. Pretty high fine for such a joke reason. 

Cincy loses this game and Lewis is out as coach finally IMO. You can't blow this home game to a 9-7 upstart Chargers team. and yet I want to see San Diego win and face Denver again.

Think San Fran will win in Green Bay, but boy am I rooting for the Packers to kill them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Meh, it's in their contract to talk to the media. If he doesn't like doing that, then I'm sure it's worth the money to him.

Also, I've seen enough Patriots games in my life to know that they're a threat to everyone until the last second expires. Just look at most of their games this year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

:lmao Dumbshit Dalton


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> Cincy loses this game and Lewis is out as coach finally IMO. You can't blow this home game to a 9-7 upstart Chargers team. and yet I want to see San Diego win and face Denver again.


I wish that were true but it is not. I would gladly take a Bengals loss if it meant Lewis would be gone, but unfortunately it will never happen unless Lewis voluntarily steps down. When Mike Brown has his mind made up to keep things the way they are, that is how things stay. The Bengals could have had a losing record and not made the playoffs and Lewis' job would still be safe.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

There's the Dalton everyone LOLoves.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Stupid should have made that catch fpalm


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

That Bengals coaching job looks like a legit opening at this point. Maybe Ken Wisenhunt should hold off on Detroit and wait for the Cincy opening? Better defense, easier division.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dalton is trash. Colts are going to New England!


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Tater said:


> Oh shit. The Packers best be worried. Naitch gave the Niners a pep talk. Wooooooo!
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/201...sin-town-twitter-prior-game-green-bay-packers
> 
> Also, :ti @ Davis ripping Wisconsin.


Lmao appleton isn't that bad I actuly live there its small but its a nice place to live well better then Milwaukee anyways 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Bengals consider drafting a QB this year? You can only handle so much inconsistency from Dalton before you put some pressure on him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL @ BUNGLES! HAHAHAHAHA

Folks - do NOT be surprised if the Chargers beat Denver again in Denver. 

Denver better be ready.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chargers/Broncos III - Prophecy on the line


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn, terrible play by the bengals, can't believe Chargers are going on :lol


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

So gonna bet on the Chargers again in Denver, the odds will be sweet.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

:ti at people picking Bengals to go to SB during the preseason. Marvin Lewis history shows he can't win playoff games.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

> Melissa Jacobs @thefootballgirl 1m
> So looks like Kap may be the only 49er minus sleeves.


CRAZY LEGS RIDES AGAIN


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

One more thing, this guarantees 60 more minutes of :rivers next week

:mark:


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

I still don't see any talent in Andy Dalton or how Marvin Lewis has a job. Marvin Lewis should have been gone a LONG time ago


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Big win by the Chargers here, surprised so many people picked the Bengals when 
Dalton is so unpredictable.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Bungals are back.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bengals gonna move up in the draft for Jonathan Football.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sarcasm1 said:


> :ti at people picking Bengals to go to SB during the preseason. Marvin Lewis history shows he can't win playoff games.


Poor Lewis, he's the Schottenheimer of Cincy :westbrook3


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aw yeah! More playoff action. It's nice not being the underachieving team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well that was a let down.

Time for the game I've been looking forward to the most. Packers/49ers


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bengals/Chargers was sloppy as shit. Both teams suffered from poor clock management, too many penalties and WAY too many turnovers. I hope the Chargers get bitch slapped by Denver next weekend.

Now, onto the main event. PACKERS AND 49ERS!! :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Colts vs Pats should be a great game. :mark:


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Please San Francisco, dont mess my bet up.

Release the KAEPERNICK!!!!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's set


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Peyton doesn't have shit on this guy.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> It's set


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Marvin Lewis: 11 seasons and not a single playoff victory. Time up for him


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh look, everything I knew and said about the Bengals was spot on. There is no collective gasp.

Some real powerful home record, huh? Ha.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Brye said:


> Peyton doesn't have shit on this guy.


Peyton just better hope he doesn't end up like Andy:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ryan Mathews.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

23 years and counting since their last playoff win. Damn.

Picked the Packers to win this, but I sure hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Curt Menefee asking the hard hitting questions about Erin Andrews' tongue. ~___~


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> Curt Menefee asking the hard hitting questions about Erin Andrews' tongue. ~___~


I was :lmao at that too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

They're gonna have to amputate Kaepernick's arms mid drive if he doesn't throw on some sleeves.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Who the fuck takes two timeouts this early in the first half?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Pretty good drive by the 49ers. But props to the Packers defense for refusing to let them into the endzone.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Offensive Lineman with long sleeves cannot be respected. I don't care if it's the fucking South Pole.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Crabtree just got mugged in the endzone. Utter bullshit noncall.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Geez. This 49ers defense came ready for Rodgers.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

YEEEEESSSS


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Packers fans sure do get rowdy.*


Father Todd Unctious said:


> Offensive Lineman with long sleeves cannot be respected. I don't care if it's the fucking South Pole.


*Bullshit. It's too cold in that place for any of them not to be wearing sleeves.*


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

People in cold places are generally rowdy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Geez. This 49ers defense came ready for Rodgers.


Thinking t h e exact same thing. No way would I have thought he would have been held to 7 points at this point.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice answer by the 49ers there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Packers fans sure do get rowdy.*
> 
> *Bullshit. It's too cold in that place for any of them not to be wearing sleeves.*


:kaep


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol 5 seconds into the third quarter and Colin had to use a timeout.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Not as cold as I thought it would be. :kaep


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This game is a real fucking slugfest. Great defensive effort by both teams.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TD DAVIS!!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Vernon was going to do it sooner or later.*


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Lacey doesn't stop.*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> That Bengals coaching job looks like a legit opening at this point. *Maybe Ken Wisenhunt should hold off on Detroit and wait for the Cincy opening?* Better defense, easier division.


Wisenhunt? :no:

Although nearly anyone would be better than Lewis, the only correct answer for the next head coach is Mike Zimmer. Unfortunately, what is _actually _going to happen is that Lewis will be back next year as the head coach, and Zimmer will be hired away to coach elsewhere and lead that team to the playoffs in his first year. End result, Bengals won't even make the playoffs next year.

Welcome back, Bungles. Enjoy the next 20 year of striving for mediocrity again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Smart strategy by the 49ers to eat up the clock like this.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Coming down to the wire now


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:kaep with DAT SCRAMBLING


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

SF is in FG range. Shit. They might actually pull this off.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Dammit, it's over.*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Phil Dawson. Former Browns player. Amazing kicker. Fucking clutch when you need him to be.

That was a great game. Would have been better if Green Bay got the W, but you've gotta hand it to the 49ers defense for containing Rodgers.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Niners won? Zzzzz....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Great game. 49ervs vs Panthers should be awesome


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HFA means nothing.:side:

Packers AND Eagles getting KO'ed on the same weekend. Thank you for this gift.

3 of 4 games were fucking awesome:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

THE KAEPTAIN DID IT! :kaep

:mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

By the way Longhorn greats are goat clutch kickers.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This was a fucking insane wild card weekend. Awesome games from start to finish (except for Bengals and Chargers, which sucked ass). Here's hoping the divisional round next weekend is even better!!! Man, I love playoff football!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kaepernick sounds legitimately stupid when he speaks.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Another awesome game. fuxin PLAYOFFS.

Chargers are due a good game next week. Make up for playing a choke artist team today.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

TheJack said:


> Chiefs @ *Colts*
> *Saints *@ Eagles
> *Chargers *@ Bengals
> *49ers *@ Packers
> ...


:vince$

Good first week of 2014.

Thank you :rivers :kaep ...wait, no Luck smily?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> This was a fucking insane wild card weekend. Awesome games from start to finish (except for Bengals and Chargers, which sucked ass). Here's hoping the divisional round next weekend is even better!!! Man, I love playoff football!!


FUCK YEA. Getting in my predictions now

*Patriots*/Colts
*Broncos*/Chargers
*Seahawks*/Saints
*49ers*/Panthers


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Great weekend for playoff football.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So close to being blocked. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm gonna predict Broncos vs. Colts AFC Championship and Panthers vs. Seahawks NFC Championship.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Another great game, impressive drive by the niners there at the end. They're probably the hot team right now and I could see them getting past both Carolina and (probably) Seattle on the road. Will be tough though. Would like to see CAM in the Super Bowl tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Unsure about Niners vs Panthers. Plenty of faith in Panthers to continue their streak, but gosh - my faith in Kaepernick is probably the strongest out there in the NFL. At least second to Seahawks being home. Dude is too good. Those rushing yards combined w/his passing. Tough to beat, in the most honest of terms.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: NFL WILD CARD: LUCKGENDARY*

It sucks that the Packers lost, but it was a great game. I was surprised that the defense played as well as it did considering how the previous games went. Congrats to the 49ers on a hard fought win.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: NFL WILD CARD: LUCKGENDARY*

Insane early odds for Saints, Colts and Chargers.
The sick money hunger monster in me wants to bet against my Patriots.:no:


My early predictions:

AFC final:

Chargers at NE

NFC final: 

Panthers at Seattle


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Prime Evil said:


> Unsure about Niners vs Panthers. Plenty of faith in Panthers to continue their streak, but gosh - my faith in Kaepernick is probably the strongest out there in the NFL. At least second to Seahawks being home. Dude is too good. Those rushing yards combined w/his passing. Tough to beat, in the most honest of terms.


his passing skills are near non-existent against every team not called the packers? :ti


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:yes Thank god 49ers pulled that out


Now for next week, I got:

Colts over Pats

Denver over San Diego

Panthers over 49ers

Seattle over Saints


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Eddy Lacy kicked so much ass tonight. That guy is a fucking truck.

It feels good to see Rich Eisen on NFL Network.*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Being a lifelong Packer fan, it is tough to see GB lose yet again to the same team and a team that outside of a few guys like Boldin, Willis and Gore seems to me like an unlikeable team. At the same time though, the absense of Shields, Hayden (I think) and especially Matthews among other names was huge. As for if Capers should go, It does get old seeing the defense so soft in the middle year after year and pretty undiscliplined, but Capers could have much better pieces to work with and the players just don't make the big plays ala Hyde not making the catch and the last blitz debacle where the corner failed to contain. I will credit the SF defense which has been rock solid for several years now and I didn't go in expecting to win anyways. Good first round of playoffs in terms of watchability (though that Packer game was )


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Magic said:


> his passing skills are near non-existent against every team not called the packers? :ti


You're the only guy around who seems to hate him though so nobody care about your comments. 8*D


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Im hurt, but GB organization gotta realize, sometimes, its OKAY to acquire top notch players through free agency..Gotta improve the depth


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

2nd Rd of the NFC playoffs just goes to show how screwed over ARI was. 2 good divisions and 2 divisions where the whole thing was shite. The NFL needs to do away with division winners getting an automatic playoff berth. I'd say do away with the conferences once playoffs come around after that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Only Stacks would complain after those games.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

tbf, he does have a decent point about the Cards being a victim of circumstance.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I just think that every league should do away with an antiqued playoffs method. (ANTIQUED METHOD STILL NOT USED IN COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!!)


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They're the Cards. They'd have just lost.

If we're doing away with division winners, just do away with divisions.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Probably, but still. Tough break having 10 wins and not seeing the light of post-season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The point of divisions is just easier scheduling and travel.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

division winners is fine, but they should adopt the nba rule about the team with the better record having HFA.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

49ers and Panthers are pretty much the same team. So give me the team with experience. 49ers in an ugly, close game. Probably another 10-9 type game.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I like the system they have now. No system is going to be perfect, and there will be fuck ups.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I knew Green Bay would lose so im not that disappointed. But my two favorite teams lose this weekend just fucking sucks


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

btw, Lacy is probably going to be a top 3 RB in the NFL for the next few years.

I actually think he could be the #1 RB. Power, speed, size, incredible vision, and a great offense around him...yeah. he's going to be a monster for a few years.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:flair3 :flair3


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mikey Damage said:


> btw, Lacy is probably going to be a top 3 RB in the NFL for the next few years.
> 
> I actually think he could be the #1 RB. Power, speed, size, incredible vision, and a great offense around him...yeah. he's going to be a monster for a few years.


He's gonna be good, but top 3 is pushing it. And he doesn't have speed. Plus he won't get enough carries on that offense to put up huge numbers.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Dragonballfan said:


> :flair3 :flair3


*WOOOOOOOOOOO!*

And Lacy's never gonna be as good as TRENT. :troll


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ratman said:


> I knew Green Bay would lose so im not that disappointed. But my two favorite teams lose this weekend just fucking sucks


I had a gut feeling Packers would lose and was praying for them to beat the 49ers, I don't even care if they even lose to the panthers just beat that fucker Kaperbitch and the 49ers so we get some kind of redemption this season... fuck the niners as a staff, a football team, and as a motherfucking crew.. and if you're one of those new bandwagon niners fans, fuck you too.. *goes to smoke a blunt


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^mad


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Still can't get over the fact that Colts eliminated Chiefs. The Kansas City guys were just too stupid in that match. Props to Luck, great QB


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

while i give props to the Colts for playing a lot better in the second half. There's no way you should give up a 28 point lead.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Pack just need a defense and theyre set. Eddie Lacy is a rising star.

Not sure what the Bengals can do to upgrade other than get rid of the coach. They can't upgrade at QB unless they draft a mid round QB and get lucky like Seattle did. They'd have to trade a couple of high picks for an elite QB, not that theres one available. Hard to be patient but Peyton is 37 and Brady is 36, so the Bengals may just get their due some time. Still need to win a playoff game, though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Algernon said:


> Pack just need a defense and theyre set. Eddie Lacy is a rising star.
> 
> Not sure what the Bengals can do to upgrade other than get rid of the coach. They can't upgrade at QB unless they draft a mid round QB and get lucky like Seattle did. They'd have to trade a couple of high picks for an elite QB, not that theres one available. Hard to be patient but Peyton is 37 and Brady is 36, so the Bengals may just get their due some time. Still need to win a playoff game, though.


Could trade for Cousins.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I root for the 49ers now, seeing that the Chiefs have been eliminated from the Playoffs, really wanted them to win this year, bad luck. 

An additonal note, fuckin happy that Packers have lost last night.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Who else hates te 49ers?*

Cocky ass team, classless Quarterback, they deserve nothing. And I hope the Panthers murder them this weekend.

Cowboys > All.
Rooting for Pats to win it all since my Boyz got screwed over though. Brady = Greatness.
Kaepernick is annoying, thinks hes the best, LOL DUDE. You Suck. Defense is winning games not that douche.

Heres a pic of greatness, remember next year when my Boyz win it all. Healthy Romo Lee, Dez, Austin, Murray, Witten, 2nd year Williams, Smith, Costa, Claiborne, WARE, Carr(Jacked)... oh hell yeah. Cowboys are learning from their mistakes, Romo will be back and hungrier than ever.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Who else hates te 49ers?*

Why are you such a try hard?


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Who else hates te 49ers?*



TomahawkJock said:


> Why are you such a try hard?


49ers fans huh? Classless organization = classless fans. shouldve known.
I find it especially hilarious 49ers fans think Rice is the best Wide receiver, so fkn stupid.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Who else hates te 49ers?*

This week it was injuries that buried the Packers. Since Harbough has more pull than Rivera, expect next weeks game to have some shit calls in favor of the 49er's. 

Easily the worst team to lose to..


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Who else hates te 49ers?*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> 49ers fans huh? Classless organization = classless fans. shouldve known.
> I find it especially hilarious 49ers fans think Rice is the best Wide receiver, so fkn stupid.


Yes, because I'm totally a 49er fan. Totally.

And Jerry Rice isn't the best WR of all-time? Then who the fuck is? Michael Irvin? :lmao


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Who else hates te 49ers?*

I did as a kid. Now I despise the Patriots.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Who else hates te 49ers?*

:lmao I didn't know the guys in his sig are 49ers, also didn't know the Tomahawk was associated with 49ers lol.

I don't hate them at all, I did dislike how the Smith decision happened a year ago. Alex was having a great year then got benched when he got hurt. It's not the same as what happened with Brady and Bledsoe because Drew wasn't having that good of a season and his time was coming to a close.

People hate winners especially the losers. Oh and not sure this needed it's own thread 8*D


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Algernon said:


> Pack just need a defense and theyre set. Eddie Lacy is a rising star.
> 
> Not sure what the Bengals can do to upgrade other than get rid of the coach. They can't upgrade at QB unless they draft a mid round QB and get lucky like Seattle did. They'd have to trade a couple of high picks for an elite QB, not that theres one available. Hard to be patient but Peyton is 37 and Brady is 36, so the Bengals may just get their due some time. Still need to win a playoff game, though.


And LUCK is only 24 with the Colts on the second year of their rebuild. We're not exactly going anyway any time soon.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Who else hates te 49ers?*



MECCA1 said:


> This week it was injuries that buried the Packers. Since Harbough has more pull than Rivera, expect next weeks game to have some shit calls in favor of the 49er's.
> 
> Easily the worst team to lose to..


:austin3 

geuss you didn't see Crabs getting held al the time. Refs were awful game long, hell they been awful all season long.

I heard a stat that LUCK is 18-2 in games decided by one possesion. Dat clutch gene.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> :flair3 :flair3


After seeing this and Hulk Hogans message to the Patriots, I really, really want to see something from The Warrior.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Who else hates te 49ers?*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Cocky ass team, classless Quarterback, they deserve nothing. And I hope the Panthers murder them this weekend.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Who else hates te 49ers?*



DARTH COCK said:


> :austin3
> 
> geuss you didn't see Crabs getting held al the time. Refs were awful all game long, hel they've been awful all season long.
> 
> I heard a stat that LUCK is 18-2 in games decided by one possesion. Dat clutch gene.


They weren't awful, they were letting them play. I saw the Niners get away with that shit too on defense after they started doing it. You can't seriously be upset that the game was a low penalty affair, right? Like come on, it makes the game more fun to watch and takes away the ref's impact. :kobe


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was mad when the were letting Crabs get held cause i felt like it realy did stop him from having a chance at the ball. but they were certainly consistant with letting them play on both sides.

Besides, my team won so I ain't mad anymore


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

TheJack said:


> After seeing this and Hulk Hogans message to the Patriots, I really, really want to see something from The Warrior.












:hogan2 :hogan2 :brady2


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

All those 4Q/second half comebacks make soo much sense now.



PS:

Just remembered that John Cena is also a Patriots fan. 

:brady:hogan2:cena2

All those 4Q/second half comebacks make even more sense now.


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Please tell me someone is going to take Jay Gruden off of our hands, Horrible play-calling... I hear the Redskins are interested... :flip


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So the Colts signed Deion Branch apparently....

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/01/06/colts-sign-deion-branch-lose-greg-toler-and-fili-moala/

Trying to get some inside info on the Pats I see. :brady3


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

^^^^Thats about all it could be, sad thing is he probably knows it and said Sure!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brandon Spikes placed on IR. Good for the Colts.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Spikes loss isn't that big a deal this week seeing how Indy isn't really a running team. Guy is truly tough to have played so many games hurt, planned on having surgery after the season ended but looks like they felt he needed to have it sooner rather than later.


----------



## youowemesomething (Nov 29, 2013)

Colts will get blown out and their fluke win will mean nothing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Smitty said he's good to go for Sunday. Dat bye. :lenny


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ast-bit-amused-with-ric-flairs-49ers-pep-talk

Raw Main Event in Charlotte incoming

:banderas


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I just watched that video with Flair and the Niners. I hate the Niners but I think that was a pretty cool video. I hate Kaep too but at least he had a Brewers hat on :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> I find it especially hilarious 49ers fans think Rice is the best Wide receiver, so fkn stupid.


:duncan

You're credibility is zero if you dispute Rice as the #1 WR of all time. Zero.

.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> Spikes loss isn't that big a deal this week seeing how Indy isn't really a running team. Guy is truly tough to have played so many games hurt, planned on having surgery after the season ended but looks like they felt he needed to have it sooner rather than later.


Donald Brown run?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Magic said:


> Donald Brown run?


Indy was ranked 21st in Rushing. They don't really run the ball which is why i said Spike being out won't hurt the Pats to much this week. They really are a pass first team, they can try to focus on the run this week but not sure it will be effective anyway.

Pats were ranked 9th in the league. Defense wise the Pats were ranked 30th against the rush while Indy was ranked 26th. Not sure a bad rushing attack can hurt a bad rushing defense while the Pats very good rushing attack could hurt Indy's bad rushing defense.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Chrome said:


> So the Colts signed Deion Branch apparently....
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/01/06/colts-sign-deion-branch-lose-greg-toler-and-fili-moala/
> 
> Trying to get some inside info on the Pats I see. :brady3


Knowing the Pats,

Billy Boy is probably getting info on the COLTS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao *TNAFan4lyfe* 

So troll.
Much laugh.
Wow.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Trying to convince my brother to take San Diego on his parlay. BELIEVE IN THE BOLO. :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Colts/Broncos & Seahawks/Panthers is what I'm hoping to get.

Predictions
Colts @ *Patriots*
Chargers @ *Broncos*
Saints @ *Seahawks*
49ers @ *Panthers*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Patriots
Broncos
Seahawks
49ers

Boosh. Lets see if I'll break even again.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm torn on a lot of these game. only game i can pick with some certainty is the 49ers game due to bias.

picks i'll probably change later on
chargers(team of destiny etc)
pats
seahawks
49ers


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

DARTH COCK said:


> I'm torn on a lot of these game. only game i can pick with some certainty is the 49ers game due to bias.
> 
> picks i'll probably change later on
> chargers(*facing Peyton Manning in the playoffs* etc)
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mikey2Likely said:


> Please tell me someone is going to take Jay Gruden off of our hands, Horrible play-calling... I hear the Redskins are interested... :flip


If only we could ever count on good things happening in Cincinnati. :no: Losing Gruden would be a small blessing, though. His play calling is terrible. Dalton isn't exceptionally terrible as a QB, and a better coach would make better use of his strengths and avoid his weaknesses, which Gruden simply refuses to do.

But one way or another, nothing will change until Lewis is gone. And if Zimmer ends up getting hired away, I am going to start following whichever team hires him to be their head coach, because that will be a team going places.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BREAKING



> Miami Dolphins, Jeff Ireland part ways.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TomahawkJock said:


> Fixed.


yeah it's manning's fault that he loses in the playoffs every year. Fuck Alex Smith right? Totally cost the chiefs that game single handedly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> Indy was ranked 21st in Rushing. They don't really run the ball which is why i said Spike being out won't hurt the Pats to much this week. They really are a pass first team, they can try to focus on the run this week but not sure it will be effective anyway.
> 
> Pats were ranked 9th in the league. Defense wise the Pats were ranked 30th against the rush while Indy was ranked 26th. Not sure a bad rushing attack can hurt a bad rushing defense while the Pats very good rushing attack could hurt Indy's bad rushing defense.




They aren't a pass first team, they're a run first team that is forced into passing a lot. Before all the injuries we were a top rushing team, but whenever the team is put in a huge hole it's forced to pass to catch up and thus the running game doesn't run. If you don't think Brown can't run all over your ass then you haven't been paying attention to this season.

They were 26th in the run because they were 23rd in attempts. They were 12th in YPC even with TRENT 3YPC bringing that down. It's easy to list off stats, but you're not describing our team in any way by saying we're not a running team when we are. Pep Hamilton likes to run. He'd rather run. And if given the opportunity he will run down your throat like he did to the 49ers, one of the best run defenses in the league.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Magic said:


> yeah it's manning's fault that he loses in the playoffs every year. Fuck Alex Smith right? Totally cost the chiefs that game single handedly.


It was a subtle joke, man. I just don't like the Broncos.

Don't hate on the Chiefs. Hasn't your team beaten us enough in the playoffs over the past 10 years :bron3


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Colts vs. *Patriots* (IMO it'll be closer than most people think)
*Chargers* vs. Broncos (GO CHAHGAS GO. #BOLO. Played the Eagles in Philly's home opener. Destiny! :delrio)
Saints vs. *Seahawks* 
*49ers* vs. Panthers (I'm unsure on this one)

Hopefully I'll go better than 2-2 this week. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TomahawkJock said:


> It was a subtle joke, man. I just don't like the Broncos.
> 
> Don't hate on the Chiefs. Hasn't your team beaten us enough in the playoffs over the past 10 years :bron3



No. Here's to another decade of wins over the chiefs. :harbaugh eyton :luck


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Panthers over the Saints
Seahawks over the 49ers
Broncos over the Chargers
Colts over the Patriots

That last prediction was made not only based on the incredible way the Colts are playing right now, but also stems from my deep-rooted hatred for New England. Fuck them up the asshole.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

didnt know the 49ers play the seahawks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Whoa we finally have :luck


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chargers
Patriots
Niners
Seahawks


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

New Orleans @ *Seattle*
Indianapolis @ *New England*
*San Francisco* @ Carolina
*San Diego* @ Denver


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Seahawks
Colts
Chargers
49ers


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

[email protected] *Seahawks*
[email protected] *Patriots*
*49er*@ Panthers
*Chargers*@ Broncos

Bet on San Diego, because the odds were ridiculous and prophecy.
Played the under 35,5 for the 49ers/Panthers game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you guys know how much cooler it would be if you actually provided reasons for your predictions so we could actually discuss stuff instead of just posting a bunch of random predictions and then say how right we were afterwards. :kobe8


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Saints*@ Seahawks
[email protected] *Patriots*
[email protected] *Panthers*
*Chargers*@ Broncos

Reasons: I flipped a coin.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Then give us your predictions Magic. Be a leader. Be a :luck


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LUCK is going to win because he's MAGIC. he always steps up when it's SHOWTIME due to him being the undefeated king at clutch performances. He will dethrone Brady and Peyton and win the superbowl and be known as the KINGSLAYER and hold the his superbowl MVP award in his hands the exact same way that SIMBA was held up in the lion king. :kobe3



ill do it later. :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The :luck's will win if Hilton can beat Talib like he was doing with the Chiefs last week and if they can force a few turnovers on Brady. Don't think it'll happen though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Saints @ *Seahawks* - Will be closer than their Monday game but Seattle will be too strong at home. Wilson's mobility and quick release should help combat all the inevitable Rob Ryan blitzes.

Colts @ *Patriots* - I'll go with the Pats even though I'm not particularly confident, mainly because I can see the Colts turning the ball over a couple of times, thus leading to a Patriots lead which they cement with Blount/Ridley/Vereen on the ground. It'll probably go down to the wire though. If the Colts don't turn it over at all, they'll win.

*49ers* @ Panthers - Mainly because the Niners are the hot team right now, and their experience will carry them through. Probably all about who gets an established lead, don't think the Panthers offense is anywhere near as good when playing from behind.

Chargers @ *Broncos* - Want to go with the Chargers but it's pretty tough to beat Peyton on the road twice in a season. Close first half before the Broncos extra firepower pulls them ahead in the second.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Seahawks will win: Brees is a magician. But he's also going to be facing one of the NFL's best defenses with a rampaging corps of fierce, fiery linebackers, a legion of ugly Orcs and the defense must contend with a Dragon named Russell Wilson. While I expect New Orleans to put up a good fight, it seems like too many advantages stack up for the Seahawks like so many swords, bows and axes collected after the great battles of Middle Earth. 

Colts will win: Andrew Luck's legendary :luck attack was unparalleled and *Magic*'s wizardly counsel will supply all the ingredients necessary. 

49ers will win: Thou hast perceived many a tortured visage of desolate iniquity abreast thine NL West. Yet thy princely :kaep shall prevail should he bequeath thy trinkets and rouse Newton's wrath, poison his delight with timorous accent.

...Also, Crabtree's back, suckas. This isn't the November Niners offense. :side:

Broncos will win: Chargers still have the 29th-ranked pass defense in the NFL. Sure, they looked solid against Andy Dalton. They're facing Peyton Manning and the Broncos in Denver, however. Trap game? Don't bet on it--except you might make out if you do. So, whatever. I am ambivalent. Knowshon Moreno could play a major part. Oh, God, Manning's Law is going to prevail, isn't it? Welp, maybe the Chargers will win. The prophetess *LC* warns against defying the Football Gods.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I think Welker makes the difference in this game. The Chargers did a great job keeping Peyton from shedding them, without Welker the last time they played. With Demaryius, Decker, Welker and Julius all healthy, I think the Broncos will come out clicking like they did the first meeting. BRONCOS WIN 34-20

A week ago, the Colts pulled out a miraculous comeback in the opening game of Wildcard Weekend. But there's a mystique about playoff games in Foxboro. Well, there used to be. Tom Brady has sucked it up there in the last 4 postseasons. Keep him from standing flat footed for 20 seconds at a time and their offense stumbles. Mathis needs help this week. And my homerism tells me Donald Brown will have 2 huge, game changing plays. COLTS WIN 27-23

A lot of people are saying that the 49ers are the team to beat this year. One of the last teams to beat them was Carolina in that defensive chess match. The Panthers escaped with a 1 point victory and as much as I'm enjoying Cam, I am leaning towards the Niners because of their coaching and playoff experience. One Panther turnover could make the difference. 49ERS WIN 16-13

A rematch of the beatdown that really opened a lot of peoples' eyes regarding Seattle. Yeah, they're good, but blowing out the Saints? Bad news for the rest of the NFC. The Saints narrowly escaped Philly, but theyve had plenty of time to go back and look at what they did wrong in the last meeting. And there was plenty wrong! Brees gets things going, but the Saints D will be in trouble. SEAHAWKS WIN 31-27


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> *49ers* @ Panthers - Mainly because the Niners are the hot team right now, and their experience will carry them through. Probably all about who gets an established lead, don't think the Panthers offense is anywhere near as good when playing from behind.


So, the Panthers winning 11 of their last 12 doesn't qualify them as a 'hot' team? :westbrook3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Niners are hotter, *OLADIPO DA GOD*, and that's just a fact.

Because the whole team jumped into hot tubs after the Packers game and continue to do so periodically, thawing out. :vince2

It's too bad it has come down to this... The Panthers are cool.

However, if the Saints win and Niners win, bam, NFCCG at Candlestick. :mark: (Though that's highly unlikely.)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

If the Saints and Niners win? :ti

We both know neither of those things are going to happen.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

If the NFCCG is Panthers vs. Seahawks, go Panthers. 

But, besides, as Captain Jean-Luc Picard told Doctor Beverly Crusher, "I prefer to look on the future as something which is not written in stone."


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

go saints. fuck seatle


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

If the Seahawks take their Adderall, Saints won't stand a chance.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lel, Niners are a better team than the Panthers and have more playoff success/experience. I know some people dont buy into the experience theory, but when the experience is in winning in the playoffs i think it goes a long way.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't forget,

Niners GENERATE TOUGHNESS x13,300,343,425


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Magic said:


> lel, Niners are a better team than the Panthers and have more playoff success/experience. I know some people dont buy into the experience theory, but when the experience is in winning in the playoffs i think it goes a long way.


:wall

CAN'T STOP DAT D


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

hey WWF, how many games would the panthers win without Steve Smith. :hayden3

Well at least you would have one...against the Falcons...barely. :ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How is that relevant to anything?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Crabtree didn't play in that earlier game and considering how much better the Niners offense looks with him healthy I don't think the Panthers stand a chance, even at home. :kobe8


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lol @ saying any team in the playoffs doesn't stand a chance, let alone The Panthers, who are the 2 seed and already beat the Niners, and are playing at home. 

STOP TRYNA BAIT ME, .....


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> So, the Panthers winning 11 of their last 12 doesn't qualify them as a 'hot' team? :westbrook3


Niners are hotter, plus they have DAT experience. I'd prefer to see the Panthers win, but Kaep & co. have improved since the Panthers beat them so I think they'll come through in a close one.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Just heard report that Jay Gruden is leaving Cincinnati to coach the Redskins.

Now can we please get rid of the rest of the dead weight on the coaching staff _i.e. _Marvin Lewis?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Not sure about the new redskins coach, sounds like RG3 being a diva is that guy even a proven coach?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hope he fails.

Steve Smith had a setback. Cam is gonna have to ONE MAN GANG this shit. I love Cam, but I got the Niners.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> Just heard report that Jay Gruden is leaving Cincinnati to coach the Redskins.
> 
> Now can we please get rid of the rest of the dead weight on the coaching staff _i.e. _Marvin Lewis?


Marvin Lewis is going nowhere this year. If they planned on giving him the boot it would have happened Monday. 



Anyways I think Gruden will help that Offense out, it was a flashy move for the last night.. But I'm not sure if the little brother can compare to the big brother.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Hope he fails.
> 
> Steve Smith had a setback. Cam is gonna have to ONE MAN GANG this shit. I love Cam, but I got the Niners.


Steve Smith is playing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Playing hurt isn't nowhere near the same as playing healthy.


All in all, I'm happy this is happening to Brandon's team. :kobe3


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

CHARGERS pls :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Magic said:


> Playing hurt isn't nowhere near the same as playing healthy.
> 
> 
> All in all, I'm happy this is happening to Brandon's team. :kobe3


At least if the Panthers give up 30+ points on defense, I can use Smitty being hurt as an excuse, right? :kobe8


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

THErealLEGACY said:


> Steve Smith is playing.


As a decoy at best. Maybe it's gamesmanship and he's actually 100%. Maybe not.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMr, this is STEVE SMITH we're talking about. This ..... caught the ball, got his arm broken on the catch, and proceeded to get into the endzone and celebrate before walking off of the field. I'm not saying he's going to be a big difference-maker, because he just isn't that anymore, but he'll be effective if he plays.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> At least if the Panthers give up 30+ points on defense, I can use Smitty being hurt as an excuse, right? :kobe8


I swear you don't understand football. :ti


or even realize that we had defenders hurt, but I digress. Apparently offenses putting up no production repeatedly and giving the other team short field.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey man, I'm just playing off of what you've said. :draper2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I enjoy the way ESPN is playing up this game. They're making excuses about the 9ers' previous loss and pretty much making them 100% favorites. Love Carolina playing as the underdog.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lel, look at ESPN's game picks: http://espn.go.com/nfl/picks :deandre

SKIP chose the Panthers to win, and so they shall prevail.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Though I went with the Niners for my pick, I do hope Carolina beats the shit out of them. A former Harbaugh fan from his time in Indy who just cant stand the prick anymore. Not to mention 'Cpt. Inbred' Kaepernick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lulz, I hate Kaep as well. Dude's a CUNT.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao All of y'all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not butthurt because of the playoff matchup or anything, man. I've just never liked him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I've just never liked him.


Agreed. He just comes across as a dickhead.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That "dickhead" owns the Packers though, so he's good in my book.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I still love Harbaugh and hope he continues his great success as a coach. What a winner. 


Idk why Ryan hates him now. It was this same attitude he had when he played with the Colts and the guy was really fun to watch(from the good stuff I've seen). Kind of like...:luck



I do feel Kaep is extremely overrated though. Overexposed as well.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll admit it, I can see why Kaepernick isn't so popular with a lot of people. I groaned and rolled my eyes at several of his offseason antics. Oh, well. As long as Crabtree is around, Kaepernick's a much better, more effective quarterback, so whatever.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm a huge Kaepernick fan (for anyone who hasn't seen my Location :side and I've been a fan since watching his first start against Boise St. Oh, and that game was :mark: :mark: :mark: 

I'll agree that he isn't quite the same without Crabtree. He struggled throwing to anyone other than Boldin or VD most of the year, but now he has his safety net :kaep.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

THErealLEGACY said:


> Marvin Lewis is going nowhere this year.


Trust me, I know this as well or better than anyone else on this forum. The Bengals could go 3-13 next year and he would still be in no danger of losing his job. He is coach for life.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pratchett, what would you do about Dalton if you were in charge? Stick with him, trade for someone, draft someone, trade up and draft someone etc?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Pratchett, what would you do about Dalton if you were in charge? Stick with him, trade for someone, draft someone, trade up and draft someone etc?


Dalton isn't the problem in Cincinnati. He is competent enough, imo, to be a starting QB in the NFL. I think his biggest problem right now is that Gruden kept trying to use him in ways that not only didn't play to his strengths, but completely ignored his weaknesses. For that reason I am glad to see Gruden gone, because he essentially sold out the Bengal offense to showcase his play calling ability. Probably to get a head coaching job. Looks like it worked for him.

I think we will see a much improved Dalton next year. With Hue Jackson taking over as O-Coordinater, the Bengals offense should be more balanced. And he is more likely to let Dalton just be Dalton, and not try to force him to impersonate Manning or Brady when he is just not that type of QB.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Dalton gets more criticism than he deserves. He's made the playoffs in all 3 years he has played in the league. Sure, he's lost once he got there and made some mistakes along the way but that's really not a bad resume for a 26 year old QB. He has progressively won one more game each year. You know who else lost his first 3 postseason starts? Peyton Manning. Obviously, Dalton is no Peyton but the point is, he's still a young QB and at least he is getting to the playoffs. He has plenty of time to improve. There is no reason whatsoever to question his role as starter at this point. If he regresses next season, then they might want to start considering it. I don't think he will though. I think he will continue improving as he has done every year so far.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> Dalton isn't the problem in Cincinnati. He is competent enough, imo, to be a starting QB in the NFL. I think his biggest problem right now is that Gruden kept trying to use him in ways that not only didn't play to his strengths, but completely ignored his weaknesses. For that reason I am glad to see Gruden gone, because he essentially sold out the Bengal offense to showcase his play calling ability. Probably to get a head coaching job. Looks like it worked for him.
> 
> I think we will see a much improved Dalton next year. With Hue Jackson taking over as O-Coordinater, the Bengals offense should be more balanced. And he is more likely to let Dalton just be Dalton, and not try to force him to impersonate Manning or Brady when he is just not that type of QB.


Dalton isn't a problem? Tell me this, did you have any faith in Dalton completing that 10 point comeback in the fourth quarter against the Chargers? You guys were at home, have amazing playmakers on offense, and yet I, just like most people and even the fans in the stadium, already knew it was over because Dalton just isn't that type of QB. He is also not the type of QB that you expect to lead your team to the Superbowl and this team is MADE to go to the superbowl. They're also young and haven't had to resign a lot of their top players which makes them incredibly balanced. If there was ever a year for the Bengals to get it done it is the year where the 1) Broncos are absolutely horrid on defense 2) Pats are ravaged by injuries 3) Colts are still young and also ravaged by injuries 4) Chiefs/Chargers are the only competition in the AFC. And guess what? They couldn't even get past a team that barely beat a bunch of backups the week prior, while they were at home. 

I know it wasn't all his fault. I know others fucked up in that game too. As a running back you cant fumble in the redzone and as a receiver(especially the second best receiver in the NFL) cant be dropping passes for huge gains late in the fourth, but Dalton did nothing to inspire confidence that he could actually comeback. The Colts were down 21 to start the second half and Luck threw an INT to start the second half that lead to a touchdown 20 seconds later. He threw another INT after a couple of scores and momentum had been built(although this one was on him and Hilton) which would kill almost any team in the league. Yet he didn't falter whatsoever(okay yeah he had a sad look on the sideline, fuck off :side and he once again led an unbelievably impressive comeback. This was probably his best one ever, but it certainly wasn't a surprise to any Colts fans as we've seen him do it every...single...time.

He makes mistakes and follows them by making huge plays. Dalton makes mistakes and the mistakes keep adding up. Like in the game they had against the Ravens. His team was literally winning them the game and yet he kept on throwing picks. Maybe the playcalling is awful, but that isn't an excuse for him to consistently get picked off now is it?

This also isn't a Romo situation where his team is the one that gets him in a huge hole and he's doing everything possible to get them out of it. No, this is Dalton putting the team in a hole and not being able to fix his own mistakes. Dalton doesn't win you games and that's what the QB should be able to do. No he shouldn't be credited completely for wins or blamed completely for loses, but when the game is on the line you want a QB that can win you the game. 

Look at all the QBs left in the playoffs right now, you have Peyton/Brady/Brees/Kaep/Rivers/Luck/Wilson/Cam and regardless of what you think about them overall, all of those guys have won their team games they had no right to win and done comebacks when they shouldn't have been possible. Dalton is in his third year and it seems early, but when Kaep/Luck/Wilson/Cam have the same or less starting experience as him. 


Is he competent enough to start in the NFL? Hell fucking yeah. He would be an upgrade on at least a few terrible teams. Is he competent and good enough to win you the superbowl? From what I've seen, absolutely not. He had the best overall team out of any AFC team in the AFC. I thought the Bengals could have gone to the superbowl and they probably should have if it wasn't for Dalton's inability to_ lead_ his team to wins. Even other average QBs like Flacco and Eli have proven and shown that they can do this, especially when it matters, Dalton has not. When Flacco is in the playoffs you can trust that he will win you games. When Eli is in the playoffs every person secretly FEARS what he is capable of at random times. Except the thing is, they aren't random times. When his team needs him he makes plays. When Dalton's team needs him he throws a pick.




Tater said:


> I think Dalton gets more criticism than he deserves. He's made the playoffs in all 3 years he has played in the league. Sure, he's lost once he got there and made some mistakes along the way but that's really not a bad resume for a 26 year old QB. He has progressively won one more game each year. You know who else lost his first 3 postseason starts? Peyton Manning. Obviously, Dalton is no Peyton but the point is, he's still a young QB and at least he is getting to the playoffs. He has plenty of time to improve. There is no reason whatsoever to question his role as starter at this point. If he regresses next season, then they might want to start considering it. I don't think he will though. I think he will continue improving as he has done every year so far.



Dalton has had one of the best receivers in the league since he came in. He's had one of the best receiving corps that is literally full of playmakers for the last two years. He has had a defense that has progressively gotten better every year and was at it's absolute best this year. You know what Peyton had? Marvin Harrison, Edgerrin James, and a good offensive line. Peyton has single handedly carried teams to the playoffs when they obviously don't belong. Dalton takes a great team nowhere every year. I was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt the last two years as it was his first to years, but this was the season to prove a point and show he could win in the playoffs and he failed to do that. Fun fact: this last playoff game of his was also his BEST playoff game. He had what, 3 turnovers by himself and this was his career playoff game? Yeah, I think he deserves all the shit he gets. 

Also this era is also different from the one Peyton was in. Peyton ushered in the ridiculous passing era with his ridiculousness, but that wasn't the case when he started his career. Not many QBs came out starting and winning the way he did in his second season. Dalton is in an era when there are a lot of top young QBs doing a lot to help their teams win. No he wasn't a top pick, but neither were Wilson/Kaep and they've both helped their teams win games in the playoffs and in completely similar situations except Dalton actually has a BETTER offense around him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

^ WHAT THE FUCK? :lmao


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> ^ WHAT THE FUCK? :lmao


I echo this sentiment.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

tl;dr, I'll stop trying now. My mistake.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I applaud the effort, but I have little interest in reading an essay about Andy Dalton. :/


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I applaud the effort, but I have little interest in reading an essay about Andy Dalton. :/


Who does besides Cincy fans :lol


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I applaud the effort, but I have little interest in reading an essay about Andy Dalton. :/


^^^This.

I submit. Magic, you win by default. If you feel strongly enough about it to write an essay, you can have the win on this one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I also lol'ed at that essay. Read it though and it's a pretty great post.

What isn't touched on is that the Cincinnati Bengals are cursed:side:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Magic just bodied Dalton :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The post needs an edit because I made some errors but oh well I wasn't trying to "win" either, just state what I think of.him. I suppose a loldaltob would have sufficed. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Skip's hatred of Luck is hilarious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Premium is SEVENBURG colors now.

What did :skip say about :luck?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Says Luck isn't a winner. He also believes the Colts made a huge mistake letting Peyton go and drafting Luck. And add in the fact that he's a huge RG3 mark.

So he shits on Luck every chance he gets basically.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

All he's saying is that he's not going to call Luck a Hall-of-Famer like everyone else already is, which is completely fair.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah I've seen him do the "THEY WILL RUE THE DAY THEY LET PEYTON GO"


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> All he's saying is that he's not going to call Luck a Hall-of-Famer like everyone else already is, which is completely fair.


All he has said? Lel he thinks RG3 is better still and thinks drafting him for the future instead of keeping Peyton was stupid. That isn't fair at all.

Although I don't expect much different from you as you also think its fair to think Luck and Tannehill are on the same level. :ti


And anyone that has seen luck play can tell he is going to be great. It's the same thing you saw with Peyton which was also fair at the time as their talent is evident.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I was going off of what he said today, LOL if you think I watch this shit daily. Darren Woodson called Luck a 1st ballot hall of famer lmao) and Skip disputed that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't believe anyone would call Luck a 1st ballot HoFer and be serious. If he's saying he will be 1st ballot, that's different. It's still pretty hasty, but on the other hand, the talent, poise/decision making, and resilience are really high.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I would as I'm sure he will be. :luck

At least I hope he is. Considering his two year career contains two playoff trips, 11 game winning drives and 8 fourth quarter comebacks I think he is on his way quite well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

When did I say Luck and Tannehill are on the same tier? That was after last season/before this season, right?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UDFK quoted you from months ago saying that.

Obviously, I'd think you'd have changed your stance on that.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Wilson > rest of that draft class, but I digress.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

HOFoles is in that draft class. So no. Plus Luck is better than Wilson too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

COUSINS >>>>


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

CAPTAIN KIRK!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

But seriously, we all know that KEEK is the best player form the 2012 draft.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Josh Gordon > Keek


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Gordon was a supplemental pick. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Still 2012 :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DOESN'T COUNT


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Brandon Boykin>>>>every1 else from 2012 because he had 6 picks AND won a dunk contest in high school





:kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not going to deny Boykin's greatness, he gave me the biggest highlight of my WF Chatbox life. :kobe3


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Wilson gon' be running the show tomorrow night. Bring on the Saints!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

2012 draft =


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Looking back through these Panthers drafts, and it's all fpalm

Hurney was always fantastic in the 1st round, but missed the boat nearly everywhere else. Hopefully Gettleman's track record'll be better. Interesting that 2 of the best 3 rookies from this past draft were UDFAs.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Pats n Colts should be a great game, glad it's on Sunday I don't work that day


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

My buddy is moving to a new house on Saturday and asked me to help him move. 






While the playoffs are on.

























:ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Terrible timing. Never plan your move at this time of year. ROOKIE MISTAKE

Ok, so Niners will have Crabtree and VERNON, two players they didn't have last time. Panthers still have a superior pass rush, so that might not even matter. Still taking the Niners:side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They had Vernon for a bit, MITCHELL just fucking murdered him. :cena5

But yes, dat pass rush. Even the Panthers' DBs rush the QB well. There's 6 DBs in the NFL with 3+ sacks, 3 of whom are in Carolina.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> UDFK quoted you from months ago saying that.
> 
> Obviously, I'd think you'd have changed your stance on that.


the fact he had that opinion after last season is the HILARIOUS part.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think that if the 49ers are too win this game, they need to keep kaepernick on his feet. last game vs panthers was the worst i've seen them since Harbaugh started. I actually think these two teams are pretty even.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Magic said:


> the fact he had that opinion after last season is the HILARIOUS part.


Pardon me for not thinking a dude with 23 fucking turnovers is the best QB in the league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^yeah, shit like that is why it's hard to take you seriously. is that really what you were going by if so that's even more laughable. try watching games. (Y)


the worst youve seen them? You realize we blew you out in the biggest lose of the Harbaugh era, right TKOK? :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Indy did open a serious can that game. One of the shocking games of the early season.


Predictions

SAINTS
NINERS
COLTS
BRONCOS


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Looking back through these Panthers drafts, and it's all fpalm
> 
> Hurney was always fantastic in the 1st round, but missed the boat nearly everywhere else. Hopefully Gettleman's track record'll be better. Interesting that 2 of the best 3 rookies from this past draft were UDFAs.


Dwayne Jarrett = GOAT Panther


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

MrMister said:


> SAINTS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wait, wait, wait

Panthers are home underdogs? lololol what is going on

NO RESPECT (or Vegas is genius)


At the guy that posted the Jordan gif: You gotta go with one wacky pick and Chargers is just TOO wacky (which mean they'll win).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brye said:


> Dwayne Jarrett = GOAT Panther


Don't fucking mention his name again. fpalm



Magic said:


> ^yeah, shit like that is why it's hard to take you seriously. is that really what you were going by if so that's even more laughable. try watching games. (Y)
> 
> 
> the worst youve seen them? You realize we blew you out in the biggest lose of the Harbaugh era, right TKOK? :ti


I've seen the fucking games. The only laughable thing here is you getting up in arms with anyone who has a differing opinion than you. 

Also, did YOU watch the game? He was sacked 6 times (most in his career) and Kaepernick completed 11 of 22 passes for 91 yards and an interception. He had 4 rushes for 16 yards. Their offense did literally nothing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Finalists for the HoF are:

Morten Anderson K
Jerome Bettis RB
Derrick Brooks LB
Eddie Debartolo Owner SF
Tony Dungy HC
Kevin Greene LB/DE
Charles Haley DE/LB
Marvin Harrison WR
Walter Jones OL
John Lynch S
Andre Reed WR
Will Shields OL
Michael Strahan DE
Aeneas Williams CB

Walter Jones for sure. I'd be fine with almost anyone else after him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

KEVIN GREENE, former Panther great. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Don't fucking mention his name again. fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I highly doubt you saw Luck play a lot last year. I'll bet money on it. Not sure how I'm up in arms about anything, I'm just laughing/disagreeing with you. Go on though, explain why Tannehill and Luck were on the same level after the first season. I'm sure you know how a lot of those turnovers happened too since you were obviously watching the games. I obviously don't have to tell you that we had the worst offensive line in football last year and that they couldn't even hold the line of scrimmage for more than a second before pressure was in Luck's face. You also obviously knew that we had an almost non-existent run game for the majority of the season as well as we had a starting rookie running back as well. Or that Luck had 3 out of 4 of his top passing targets be rookie receivers that were also adjusting to the league and not as quickly as Luck, specifically Fleener. Not to mention that we were playing comeback on the majority of the games that took place last year which is why he has so many fourth quarter comebacks and game winning drives, because he, just like this season, was put in massive holes that he lead the team back from. I also probably don't have to mention the one thing you probably do know which is that our head coach also went down early in the season and Luck had to adjust to a new head coach in the middle of the season. 


NAH, you already knew ALL OF THIS because you were paying attention to the Colts last season, right? You knew what was up. So keeping this all in mind, pls do explain to me how Luck and Tannehill were on par after their rookie seasons. You probably have a great argument. Or just to ignore this, like you usually do, and say I'm in arms because you actually have no argument.




And I was talking about the Niners as a whole. If you think they were worse in a 10-9 lose where their defense actually played well rather than a 27-7 beatdown where their top run defense got ran down than you don't know what you're talking about. I'm sure the Panthers did a better job on defense overall, but we dominated the game from start to finish.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> KEVIN GREENE, former Panther great. :mark:


Kevin Greene and I come from the same place. I met him a couple of times when I was a kid. My aunt used to cut his hair. He used to have a Gold's Gym there. Out of the blue, he shut it down one day and didn't refund any members money, so a bunch of them showed up at the place and stole all the equipment. :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

Damn, *Magic*, who do you think you are, me?! 

(Referring to the Andy Dalton essay.)

Great points about the Niners, though! :


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Magic just change your name to PSYCH.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

^ Amen.



Magic said:


> I highly doubt you saw Luck play a lot last year. I'll bet money on it. Not sure how I'm up in arms about anything, I'm just laughing/disagreeing with you. Go on though, explain why Tannehill and Luck were on the same level after the first season. I'm sure you know how a lot of those turnovers happened too since you were obviously watching the games. I obviously don't have to tell you that we had the worst offensive line in football last year and that they couldn't even hold the line of scrimmage for more than a second before pressure was in Luck's face. You also obviously knew that we had an almost non-existent run game for the majority of the season as well as we had a starting rookie running back as well. Or that Luck had 3 out of 4 of his top passing targets be rookie receivers that were also adjusting to the league and not as quickly as Luck, specifically Fleener. Not to mention that we were playing comeback on the majority of the games that took place last year which is why he has so many fourth quarter comebacks and game winning drives, because he, just like this season, was put in massive holes that he lead the team back from. I also probably don't have to mention the one thing you probably do know which is that our head coach also went down early in the season and Luck had to adjust to a new head coach in the middle of the season.
> 
> 
> NAH, you already knew ALL OF THIS because you were paying attention to the Colts last season, right? You knew what was up. So keeping this all in mind, pls do explain to me how Luck and Tannehill were on par after their rookie seasons. You probably have a great argument. Or just to ignore this, like you usually do, and say I'm in arms because you actually have no argument.
> ...


..... you know I don't do this essay/debate shit, especially not w/ you :westbrook3

I don't know what I'm supposed to say, I can't go back to the past and capture my mindset at the time and place it into this post. I just remember being impressed with Tannehill and underwhelmed with Luck, relative to their expectations. Again, I don't know how you expect me to argue a point I made a year ago, especially with me being so focused and excited about the Panthers this season. I don't remember the specifics of Tannehill's rookie year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

also MARVIN HARRISON :mark:



Notorious said:


> Magic just change your name to PSYCH.



PSYCH references useless stats without watching anything. I didn't reference a stat, I told him what happened in the games as he clearly has no idea.

actually PSYCH uses ADVANCED stats to make his arguments seem better. BARGS TOP ELITE DEFENDER IN THE LEAGUE.



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> ^ Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, like I said in the ESSAY, you have no argument and never do. You just say shit. :kobe

You don't say me random shit about how EJ Manuel because he had a poor rookie season as I have no absolutely no idea why he was so bad or context of the situation, just like you usually never do.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're expecting me to debate you on an opinion I _had_ a year ago. :ti



> You don't say me random shit about how EJ Manuel because he had a poor rookie season as I have no absolutely no idea why he was so bad or context of the situation, just like you usually never do.


Do you speak English?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^No I just don't proofread my posts. :kobe3


You don't see me saying random shit about EJ Manuel because he had a poor rookie season as I have no idea why he played so terrible or what factors caused him to play so terrible. I don't know the context of the situation and because of this I don't have a proper opinion on it. Just like you don't on 99% of things you try to talk about. :kobe8

5 months ago isn't a year and I bet you didnt have a good argument for your opinion then either. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:lmao Stop posting now, please.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

nah, I'd prefer if you did(this took a minute btw before you talk about how much time i wasted):

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/23299401-post3634.html


^When asked WHY, you still never actually had an argument. 



Oh and as for you watching games:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/23299801-post3640.html


STATS. pls go.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:lmao You're literally searching through my thousands of NFL posts, cherrypicking random ones. I can guarantee you've said MUCH stupider shit that tht, brah. It's sort of funny how desperate you are for me to snag onto the bait. :hayden3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I guess the one minute part went right over your head. My ability to use the search function is indeed uncanny. 


I think it's funny that you think I'm trolling when I'm not. You don't watch games and then make stupid comments. I laughed at that post before the season and still find it funny. You want to why you're not a believer in LUCK? Because he's not on your team and you probably haven't actually watched him a lot. I remember before he decided to stay in the 2011 draft you were all over the LUCK bandwagon and wanted him really badly/thought he would help change the direction of your team. It's funny how things change so quickly.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm pretty sure we've all been really wrong at times. Still, I'm entertained by this back and forth. Pls don't go.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I probably make loads of stupid comments daily. At least one day i'd say. That isn't what this is about.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lulz, you're so butthurt, it's unbelievable. Sorry for not being on the Luck bandwagon a year ago, bud. Unfortunately, there's these things called differing opinions. IF ONLY I could go back in time and change my opinion to appease the almighty UnDefeatedKing.

How does me previously wanting the Panthers to get him relate to ANYTHING here at all? He was the best QB prospect, and the Panthers had a need at B. Do these things not go hand-in-hand?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Brah, YOU DONT WATCH FOOTBALL GAMES. That is the fucking point. You go on and on and ON about shit YOU'VE NEVER SEEN or actually WATCHED. And in your post that I linked you even said you heard the shit from tv shows, the radio, and podcasts about Luck and his stats. If it was your own opinion I couldn't care less. I like people that have differing opinions than me because I can argue with them(noto is one of my favorite posters because of this). You just say shit that you can't back up because you have no idea what you're talking about. That's a fun FACT for you.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This is so petty :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:lmao x 10

You're angry because I referenced statistics that showed the LUCK involved in his rookie year? Seriously? I don't have access to Elias you fucking charlatan. We've all seen these games. Statistics are a way of taking what we see, and putting that into a measurable form. You're saying that because I briefly mentioned stats that I heard (THAT I HAVE NO WAY OF RESEARCHING), I don't watch football? Please, go spew your bullshit elsewhere.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ok.



Anyways, I'm looking forward to the games tomorrow. Hopefully Saints can put up a fight on the road and not just get stomped on, but we'll have to see. If the Seahawks can make Colston completely disappear like the Eagles were doing last week then this won't be much of a match as their secondary is good enough to limit the rest of the players. I also hope Harvin doesn't just get reinjured on his return again because I'd like to see what Wilson can do with him for a full game as the rest of his receivers have been a constant meh so far in his career.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Who does besides Cincy fans :lol


Don't even think most Cincy fans would read an essay about Dalton, especially now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I dont even know whats going on.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BRB YA FUCKIN CUNT GONNA GO LOOK UP MORE SONNEN PROMOS SO I CAN BURY YOU AGAIN


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lel brandon even has to steal other people's burials because he can't come up with his own, just like his opinions. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sonnen gets me hyped, bro. If he doesn't get you hyped, then there's a fuckin' issue.

Me calling you a Charlatan ENDED this. Couldn't come back from that one. :westbrook2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Didn't know :westbrook2 was back.:mark:

Saints have to be stewing over losing to the Seahawks earlier this year. Surely somewhere in the back of their minds they're raging over being KO'ed in the playoffs a few years ago by the Seahawks. I actually expect a good game, but this one probably has the most potential for a blowout aside from Denver/SD.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Peyton has a beyond awful history against the Chargers. I don't think anyone should be so sure about that one nor do I think it will be a blowout. I can honestly see it going either way. I'll wait and see who wins between the Colts/Pats before I decide which team to cheer for. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If the Saints beat the Seahawks they're winning it all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Magic said:


> Peyton has a beyond awful history against the Chargers. I don't think anyone should be so sure about that one nor do I think it will be a blowout. I can honestly see it going either way. I'll wait and see who wins between the Colts/Pats before I decide which team to cheer for. :side:


Yeah I don't mean to disrespect the Chargers. This is a dangerous and lucky team, but if Denver gets some turnovers, it has the potential for a seriously lopsided game. Not sure about the weather in Denver. It's cool because it's AFC West rivalry. I like those rivalries since they're the best in the AFC.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Carlos Rogers is out Sunday. :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Magic said:


> Dalton isn't a problem? Tell me this, did you have any faith in Dalton completing that 10 point comeback in the fourth quarter against the Chargers? You guys were at home, have amazing playmakers on offense, and yet I, just like most people and even the fans in the stadium, already knew it was over because Dalton just isn't that type of QB. He is also not the type of QB that you expect to lead your team to the Superbowl and this team is MADE to go to the superbowl. They're also young and haven't had to resign a lot of their top players which makes them incredibly balanced. If there was ever a year for the Bengals to get it done it is the year where the 1) Broncos are absolutely horrid on defense 2) Pats are ravaged by injuries 3) Colts are still young and also ravaged by injuries 4) Chiefs/Chargers are the only competition in the AFC. And guess what? They couldn't even get past a team that barely beat a bunch of backups the week prior, while they were at home.
> 
> I know it wasn't all his fault. I know others fucked up in that game too. As a running back you cant fumble in the redzone and as a receiver(especially the second best receiver in the NFL) cant be dropping passes for huge gains late in the fourth, but Dalton did nothing to inspire confidence that he could actually comeback. The Colts were down 21 to start the second half and Luck threw an INT to start the second half that lead to a touchdown 20 seconds later. He threw another INT after a couple of scores and momentum had been built(although this one was on him and Hilton) which would kill almost any team in the league. Yet he didn't falter whatsoever(okay yeah he had a sad look on the sideline, fuck off :side and he once again led an unbelievably impressive comeback. This was probably his best one ever, but it certainly wasn't a surprise to any Colts fans as we've seen him do it every...single...time.
> 
> ...


I won't argue any of this, other than to point out the difference between my original post and the first sentence of your dissertation response. While Dalton may be *a *problem, he is not *the *problem for the Bengals. I think it is not fair to place _all _the blame on him in the face of the incompetence of the coaching staff. The Bengals team has inadequate leadership from the top down.



Chrome said:


> Don't even think most Cincy fans would read an essay about Dalton, especially now.


We do like to share our misery, though. Anybody bitching about the Bengals is OK with us. (Y)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Magic said:


> Dalton isn't a problem? Tell me this, did you have any faith in Dalton completing that 10 point comeback in the fourth quarter against the Chargers? You guys were at home, have amazing playmakers on offense, and yet I, just like most people and even the fans in the stadium, already knew it was over because Dalton just isn't that type of QB. He is also not the type of QB that you expect to lead your team to the Superbowl and this team is MADE to go to the superbowl. They're also young and haven't had to resign a lot of their top players which makes them incredibly balanced. If there was ever a year for the Bengals to get it done it is the year where the 1) Broncos are absolutely horrid on defense 2) Pats are ravaged by injuries 3) Colts are still young and also ravaged by injuries 4) Chiefs/Chargers are the only competition in the AFC. And guess what? They couldn't even get past a team that barely beat a bunch of backups the week prior, while they were at home.
> 
> I know it wasn't all his fault. I know others fucked up in that game too. As a running back you cant fumble in the redzone and as a receiver(especially the second best receiver in the NFL) cant be dropping passes for huge gains late in the fourth, but Dalton did nothing to inspire confidence that he could actually comeback. The Colts were down 21 to start the second half and Luck threw an INT to start the second half that lead to a touchdown 20 seconds later. He threw another INT after a couple of scores and momentum had been built(although this one was on him and Hilton) which would kill almost any team in the league. Yet he didn't falter whatsoever(okay yeah he had a sad look on the sideline, fuck off :side and he once again led an unbelievably impressive comeback. This was probably his best one ever, but it certainly wasn't a surprise to any Colts fans as we've seen him do it every...single...time.
> 
> ...


Great post. Good effort. Everyone should do this from time to time to show they aren't just an uneducated twat.

Repped.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Carlos Rogers is out Sunday. :mark:


I have mixed feelings over this. Rogers is one of my Auburn guys, so I hate to see him missing games. On the other hand, it helps Cam, another of my Auburn guys.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Sonnen gets me hyped, bro. If he doesn't get you hyped, then there's a fuckin' issue.
> 
> Me calling you a Charlatan ENDED this. Couldn't come back from that one. :westbrook2


Charlatan is one of my favorite words...not exactly sure why, but :mark:

NO/SEA and NE/IND tomorrow. :moyes1 I actually think both games are gonna be closer than most would predict.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Perhaps you can do this every year, but this year in particular strikes me interesting in the respect that each qb needs to lead their team to a sb win for different reasons.

Tom Brady needs to lead his team to another ring to erradicate or at least greatly lesson the recent postseason blunders 3-4 since 2007 and even in the 1 sb appearance in that timespan Brady didn't exactly light it up and you could argue got outplayed by Eli ( we can argue the Welker catch all day long). Not to mention, the media and staunch Brady supporters like to jackhammer Brady right behind Montana as the second place definitive GOAT of modern day football. Certainly the success in different styles of offense be it downfield with moss, the two tight end midfield system or otherwise is legitamate, he has the stats and is still building them and Brady is one hell of a winner, but as mentioned another ring this year would help "white out" the recent smear on his legacy.

Peyton Manning needs a ring to shut up his own critics, cover his notorious recent playoff chokes and cap off the season to ensure Peyton's total season is one for the ages and in some people's eyes cement his legacy (though I personally think Manning is indisputably one of the greatest qbs to play the game)

The jury has been out on Rivers ever since the Brees ordeal especially with Brees having a substantially better career, and leading an damn near impossible march to the superbowl to even up the Brees score and finally get a ring after falling short on those stacked Charger teams of the mid 00's would be sweet for Rivers.

Russel Wilson's play is getting him some recognition as a borderline elite qb and depending on who you ask a top 5 qb (well maybe just Skip Bayless). Certainly a sb ring would make his case harder to argue albeit if Wilson wins it will probably be centered around a very well rounded team effort in Seahawk fashion.

Cam Newton and his defense leading the team to the sb would silence those who said the guy's style doesn't win games among other criticisms.

Kaepernick (spelling?) leading his team to a ring would avenge his superbowl loss and prevent him from being seen as a modern day Mcnabb of sorts as well as ceasing the sophmore regression theories the pundits have. 

I do suppose Andrew Luck is playing with house money as hell even if he were to only play decent and lose last week's comeback will be his stamp this year. 

As for predictions, it is scary seeing how Luck is playing with house money and the Pats have a mound of injuries (albeit Colts have some as well), but with the Pats being the machine they are in plugging in people for success and seeing how I suspect Tom to play with avengence combined with the Patriots receivers being pretty procficient in the open field boding badly for the Colts since they have tackling issues I will pick the *Pats* in a closer than expected game. That said, if Mathis and CO can get Brady pressured, that is the kryptonite of Tom Brady. 

Got the *Broncos* beating Chargers no questions asked.

49ers vs Panthers will be a dog fight of defenses and I honestly could see it going either way especially with the 49ers defensive secondary so suceptible to the deep ball (an area Cam is good at and Steve Smith is returning while Rodgers is out). 49ers though that defense is rock solid outside of the big passing play and the team knows how to get it done and when the O and D are both firing very hard to stop, but I will predict an upset and say the *Panthers *beat the 49ers in a dog fight since as I said the 49ers are prone to that big play which in a battle of grinding defenses is all this one may take. 

Saints Seahawks: With the Packers out this is the game I am personally most interested in. Haven't decided yet though gut says Hawks defense makes a statement here.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I love how the new Texans coach Bill O'Brien nearly fired all of the coaches. He's already better than Kubiak.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I know no one else probably feels this way anymore since Peyton is gone, but I always love when the Colts play the Pats. It still kind of feels like a rivalry to me simply because I hate them so much. :side:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Magic said:


> I know no one else probably feels this way anymore since Peyton is gone, but I always love when the Colts play the Pats. It still kind of feels like a rivalry to me simply because I hate them so much. :side:


I was thinking about it for a while today. 'Colts - Patriots' has been a marquee game for 10 years now, though it's entirely different than just 3 years ago because of the obvious roster overhaul. Since we're still practically fresh in the Luck Era, it's interesting to think who his 'rival' will be 10 years from now. 

The 2024 playoffs, with the decrepit Al Michaels filling us in on the QB rivalry of this generation; Andrew Luck and the Indianapolis Colts vs.... Geno Smith and the New York Jets?!?!

Even if the rivalry doesn't mean what it did (in the Manning / Brady), it's still our nemesis as Colts fans until further notice and nothing would be sweeter than knocking them fucks out in Gillette!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Well tbf, that QB might just be Brady again. They played last year where Brady raped us, we're playing him this year in the playoffs, he plays Brady again next year in the regular season and if they meet up in the playoffs again...:side:


I'll just forever hate the Belichick/Brady Patriots. It will probably go away after that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good point. Since they haven't really missed a beat during the 'rebuilding process' by already being where we were pre-Manning neck catastrophe. I guess Andy has kinda inherited the rivalry? I don't know if that's the best word, but like you said, it could turn into that with what happens in the next few years. Especially future playoff meetings. (That are hopefully at Lucas Oil)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I was 2-2 last week, let's see how the smilies do this week.

ADDERALL
:brady2
:kaep
:rivers


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Shitty weather in Seattle. RIP Saints.

Shitty weather in New England. Will be interesting to see how LUCK WEATHERS it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*BRANDON'S GAME PICKS
*
*Saints* @ Seahawks: I have no rationale for this pick, it's just what I want to happen. There is no good reason for anybody to take the Saints in this game (I guess them just winning their 1st road playoff game EVER is _something_), but I think that if they can pressure Wilson consistently, they win this game. 23-21.

Colts @ *Patriots*: I fully expect this game to be very high-scoring, but I'm giving The Golden Boy the edge here. Brady will nickle-and-dime the Colts up and down the field all game w/ Amendola/Edelman/Vereen, and pull out the W. Like I said, it'll be a high-scoring game, but I think Belichick will be able to stop Luck's luck. 34-27.

49ers @ *Panthers*: I don't expect much out of either offense, to be honest. Whichever team takes care of the ball better and keeps their QB upright will win this game. 16-10.

*Chargers* @ Broncos: McCoy knows the recipe to beat his former team, and I believe that he'll be able to execute on that and get the victory for the Chargers. Ryan Mathews being out could be a big blow, though, which makes this pick quite dicey. 37-31.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Didn't know Mathews was out. Woodhead can find holes in that awful defense though. Brown still has a bit of tread left too.

I still have no faith in my gut Saints pick, but I'm sticking with it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't think he's confirmed out, but he hasn't practiced all week, so one can assume.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I leaned towards both 1 seeds getting knocked out all week. Now with the weather report in Seattle, I don't know. I'm sticking with my thought on the Chargers winning though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Is Steve Smith going to play in tommorows game? i heard he had some setbacks this week.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Steve Smith would not miss a playoff game. Pretty sure he's been trolling with these percentages and setbacks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah gamesmanship did indeed cross my mind too. He said he went from 71% to 53% or some shit. LOL


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He said his knee went from 71% to 57%, but he's 89% sure he'll play. :kobe11

-----

*Edit:* Smitty on Instagram...








:lenny


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Well I was 2-2 last week, let's see how the smilies do this week.
> 
> ADDERALL
> :brady2
> ...


:lmao Awesome.

Carlos Rogers.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:mark: for a Pinky and the Brain reference.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sherman/Graham already going at it. :mark:

And there goes Harvin.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like Seahawks already in Jimmy Graham's head.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Perhaps you can do this every year, but this year in particular strikes me interesting in the respect that each qb needs to lead their team to a sb win for different reasons.
> 
> Tom Brady needs to lead his team to another ring to erradicate or at least greatly lesson the recent postseason blunders 3-4 since 2007 and even in the 1 sb appearance in that timespan Brady didn't exactly light it up and you could argue got outplayed by Eli ( we can argue the Welker catch all day long). Not to mention, the media and staunch Brady supporters like to jackhammer Brady right behind Montana as the second place definitive GOAT of modern day football. Certainly the success in different styles of offense be it downfield with moss, the two tight end midfield system or otherwise is legitamate, he has the stats and is still building them and Brady is one hell of a winner, but as mentioned another ring this year would help "white out" the recent smear on his legacy.


Great post, but wouldnt just the trip to the Super Bowl, with Julian Edelman as the No.1 offensive guy, be enough to remove the recent postseason "blunders"?

Brady only needs the next ring to become, without question or doubt, the greatest QB of all time.

Yes, Im a Brady fanboy, but you coundnt argue against 6 SB trips, 4 rings with 4 completely different teams.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice to see the Saints offense come out and play today.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

New Orleans playcalling has been awful. Seattle doesn't even have to do much


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seahawks doing everything right this game. 

Since 2001, Patriots are 9-0 in the playoffs when facing a team for the 1st time. Leggo


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Saints who?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My stomach has been in a nervous twist all day long. Hate that feeling before big games. And even worse when I have to wait all day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> My stomach has been in a nervous twist all day long. Hate that feeling before big games. And even worse when I have to wait all day.


Gah that was me for like 2 days before Panthers/Pats. Starting to kick in for tomorrow too.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Seattle is beating the living fuck out of New Orleans

The Saints look like Jumpin Jeff Farmer out there


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brye said:


> Gah that was me for like 2 days before Panthers/Pats. Starting to kick in for tomorrow too.


Uh oh. Hope you can sleep through most of it.

This has to be the lowest yardage total Brees has ever had as a Saints. Unreal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Saints defence hold Brees to just 34 yards, fucking 34! Lowest in 7 years. :bron2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

A lot has to happen before this could be relevant but the Seahawks settled for field goals 3 times. The Saints need a momentum changer early in the second half or Seattle could be pulling up to the pay window.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone order Papa Johns yet? Or is the NFL gonna be mad at us?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*What's with all these crazy catches?*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't know how much I agree with a FG attempt there. I know they were trying to get half on 3rd to make 4th more manageable, but their kicking game has been awful all year. Now a few first downs kills this game.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*This game is over.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

And that looks to be game.

Think I would have gone for it on that 4th and 15 just due to the wind and the fact that their kicker isn't exactly a top ranked guy. Still don't think they'd have converted though.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Shayne Graham... :HHH

Just gotta hope NO can get a backdoor cover now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep. Tough to trot Shayne Graham out there for a field goal in those conditions, especially after he missed one earlier.

Lynch finishes this one off. Seattle kept the Saints in the game but New Orleans never made enough of them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Must say I've always been a fan of the Seahawks look. Hope they make it to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

San Fran in Carolina and Seattle in Seattle. Very similar to how Arizona ended their season and they were very close to walking out with 2 wins. Obviously this is the playoffs but I don't think it's impossible. Hard road though.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Carolina and San Fran have the ability to shut down Lynch. If that happens, Seattle is in trouble. Wilson has been really good, but he relies on Lynch to keep the defense keyed in on him.

The next game won't be so easy. Wilson will have to carry just as much if not more of the load


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Those Seahawks :mark::mark::mark:



(As soon as I post, the Saints score)


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh shit!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

HOLD THE PHONE


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Woah, the Saints got it! *


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*LOL, what an anti-climatic way to end the game.*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol. Retard should've went out of bounds.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

What in the fuck?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, Hawks!!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao WTF WAS THAT? :lmao

That was one of the most boneheaded things I have ever seen. They would have had the ball at the 37 with 7 seconds to play.

Woooooooowwwwwwwwwww........ :ti


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

DUMB play by Colston and those 2 missed FGs came back to bite us in the ass. Regardless, our defense played better than I thought they would. It's too bad that the offense couldn't get going until the third.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I have no words right now


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JIMMY GRAHAM w/ dat invisibility potion pre-game. Colston is a Grade-A dumbass. Only wanted the Saints to win because they'd make for a much easier W for the Panthers, but oh well. If Carolina loses tomorrow, I'm all for the Chargers. :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Colston's the 12th man!!!! Oh my god! Oh my god! Let's get all the saints out of the lockeroom and kick his rear end! A slight crack at tying the game right down the drain kid. I hope you love it. Colston has betrayed NO


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao 

Colston.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh man it is pouring in Foxboro.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's so strange seeing Belichick actually talk.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Welp, that's not how you want to start a game.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Way to start off the game.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Great start. Still way to early though especially with our defense.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:luck just setting up for the comeback, amirit?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Game 1 was not goat btw, so we're off to a bad start here.

Don't let us down NE/Indy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Great start boys


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MRMR that ending was GOAT though, so that saved it a little.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Edelman is awesome.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Colts better wake up soon. They aren't playing the Chiefs today.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Great start scoring TDs but still way to early. Can't be confident when our D is pretty bad and the Colts could light us up anytime.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Helluva TD pass/catch right there.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

INTERCEPTION by Hightower!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Colts with the terrible first half, Tom Brady should still come out guns blazing


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We should stop throwing to our fullback and get Trent out there. No idea how little confidence they have left in him but I'm sure he can still catch better than a fullback. Like come on. That was super costly.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

STOP FUCKING RUNNING IT. ABSOLUTELY FUCKING STUPID.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

and now the punter is injured...:wall
Its never gonna stop


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Laughable pass interference call. Ref is already signaling for an incomplete pass. Then Edelman goes down, after the ball hits the ground, and the flag comes out. 

A gimme score.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TOUCHDOWN Ridley! 4th rushing TD of the night.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Pats bringing some MANBALL to the game tonight. Colts not resisting much of it.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I didn't notice how easily someone could carve out the Patriot's defense until now.*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:luck with the perfect strike


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

And another clear no call.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That trip though.

Pats need to grab some momentum back. This drive coming up is huge. Colts need to get the ball right back in Luck's hands.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> Colts need to get the ball right back in Luck's hands.


Technically that's what just happened.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

There ya go. Allow tripping to give the ball back for a 400 pound reserve to score again.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Win or lose, Luck is bound for greatness.
Pats got lucky by 2 no calls now.

...and a great run by Blount.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

The Patriots got away with a penalty and then scored right after it? Color me shocked


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:mark


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Luck can't play defense, but he's made his mistakes too. Patriots just mauling the Colts D.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Shit like that shouldn't happen in the playoffs.*


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

That tripping no call just decided the game

Hope you're happy with the officiating this year Goodell


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Didn't see that one coming from Luck.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Collis Interception :mark:


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Puh, luck seems to be on the Patriots side today


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree on the missed trip call but Luck was dead anyway on that play.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Peyton Manning buttfucks the Pats next weekend

Peyton's been waiting a long time to knock Brady out again


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, that sucks.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Game became a blowout pretty fast

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr. Jones said:


> I hope Peyton Manning buttfucks the Pats next weekend
> 
> Peyton's been waiting a long time to knock Brady out again


They have to get past San Diego first-And the pats need to end this current game. Not till 0:00.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dr. Jones said:


> That tripping no call just decided the game
> 
> Hope you're happy with the officiating this year Goodell


No one play decides a game.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

TexasTornado said:


> Game became a blowout pretty fast
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


All on one call

The league has been awful this year due to bad officiating every single week


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

43 Points New England, Brady 0 TD passes. Just a crazy season.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr. Jones said:


> All on one call
> 
> The league has been awful this year due to bad officiating every single week


Really. Luck has thrown 3 picks and has gained 0 yards rushing. So tripping him is a big deal on a 2nd down? 

:no:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Dr. Jones said:


> I hope Peyton Manning Philip Rivers buttfucks the Pats next weekend
> 
> Peyton's Philip's been waiting a long time to knock Brady out again


*fixed :rivers


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> No one play decides a game.


It can sure finish one though.

Colts get their deserved first down and are driving to tie the game with over 12 to go. Instead, Pats get ball and immediately score.

Now Luck has to come back down 2 scores instead of one and comes out throwing. Throws pick in deep in Colts territory.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> *fixed :rivers


You're gonna see Tom Brady vs Peyton Manning again. There's too much money to be made from that potential rematch


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well Pagano's waving the white flag. Can't punt on a 4th and 1 with 10 minutes left, even with little hope that you have. Just trying to not let them hang 50 now.

EDIT: Oh god you're one of _those_ people aren't you? I'll save my breath.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not gonna say the no call lost the Colts the game, but it certainly changed it completely. I don't think anyone can doubt that.

A should be 1st down at midfield, down 7, after the offense just had a 3 play, 80 yard TD drive turns into a punt and quick Patriots' score. 

Oh well. Maybe Belichick will turn into Andy Reid and we can win it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The Patriots' 6 rushing TDs tonight rank 2nd in NFL postseason history (Bears, 7 in 1940). Dat running game. :brady3


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> Well Pagano's waving the white flag. Can't punt on a 4th and 1 with 10 minutes left, even with little hope that you have. Just trying to not let them hang 50 now.
> 
> EDIT: Oh god you're one of _those_ people aren't you? I'll save my breath.


I don't believe the league is completely rigged, but there's far too many games that start as blowouts and then the winning team goes completely away from everything that was working and suddenly the game becomes close again


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Pagano Reid'd himself when he punted on that 4th and 1. He has some shitty game/clock management if he thinks that was the right call.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fuck off Dierdorf. 
You are a fucking idiot.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Fuck Pagano for punting on 4th and 1 down 21 with 10 minutes left when his defense has been getting rammed down the throat by the Patriots' cocks in the running game. Yes, I'm mad because it ruined my parlay.

Oh well. Two more games tomorrow. :delrio


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Blount with an amazing game today. With the Colts bad rushing D i kinda knew Pats would do great with their very good rushing attack. I didn't expect all this. Never would have thought i'd see the Pats score this much and have Brady have 0 TDs. Looks like the Pats are a running team :brady2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's over!!! Dominant win


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was really expecting this Indy/New England game to come down to the wire. Didn't matter who won this game really. The winner of this game just gets to lose to Denver next week.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Everybody hates New England. We love it. 

We are like Alberto Del Rio and John Cena combined of the NFL.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't hate the Patriots 

Time for :rivers to dominate tomorrow.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The conspiracy theorists can spin this any way they want, but it is clear that the Patriots dominated the trench game and even if the colts rolled with their "lost" momentum after the 2nd down trip no call, i still think the patriots bang out this win in a closer fashion. I am doing no less speculation than those who say the colts are robbed. Fact remains on both sides the Pats will win this game and ultimately yet another lesson that control the trenches and command the tempo and you will impose your will in victory most of the time. Honestly though I too expected this to be a much closer game and didn't expect this anemic of pressure by the Colts.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SP103 said:


> Everybody hates New England. We love it.
> 
> We are like Alberto Del Rio and John Cena combined of the NFL.


Haters gonn Hate :brady

Come on Chargers eyton


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Everybody hates New England. We love it.
> 
> We are like Alberto Del Rio and John Cena combined of the NFL.


I won't root for New England, but they deserve respect.

I'm pissed about horrible officiating ruining good, hard fought games all year. Hell, the only reason the Chargers are even playing tomorrow is because of a blown call


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Haters gonn Hate :brady
> 
> Come on Chargers eyton


I'm routing for the Chargers tomorrow too. Either way-We will have a tough game either at home or away to get to the Superbowl.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Welp, go Broncos.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Pats with their third straight divisional round blowout. :brady2

I'm fine with Brady vs. :rivers or eyton


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gimme


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Time for everyone who hates the Patriots to root for the Broncos or Chargers :draper2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

2 for 2 with my picks so far. Just need :kaep and :rivers to come through for a perfect round.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Patriots dedicated the win to Sam Berns who died earlier today. Sam was 17 years old.

Sam suffered from a rare genetic disease called "Progeria" which inexplicably causes rapid aging. Progeria rapidly accelertates the aging process. By the time of his 10th birthday same was already suffering from Osteroporosis and high blood pressure.

At 16 he was diagnosed with the early onsite of Dementia, but passed away today. He was featured in the HBO special "Life according to Sam". 

RIP Sam Berns.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:luck w/ 7 Interceptions in 2 postseason games after 9 in 16 regular season games. Valiant effort, Brother Luck, but you can't win the SB like that.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr. Jones said:


> I don't believe the league is completely rigged, but there's far too many games that start as blowouts and then the winning team goes completely away from everything that was working and suddenly the game becomes close again


Bad officiating and blown calls =/= rigged games. You want to see biased officiating? Watch a Miami Heat playoff series.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tater said:


> Bad officiating and blown calls =/= rigged games. You want to see biased officiating? Watch a Miami Heat playoff series.


Or the Patriots game Vs. the Jets this year. One penalty ended that game. Never called again. Nice. If we won that game NE would be the #1 seed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Panthers/Patriots had a fantastic ending, as well. :kobe10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Or the Patriots game Vs. the Jets this year. One penalty ended that game. Never called again. Nice. If we won that game NE would be the #1 seed.


If we had beaten Miami like we should have we would be the #1 seed.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Making 3 straight AFCC is a great accomplishment but are this year's Pats anything special? Not really, an above average team in an awful year for the AFC but I expect them to at least give Denver a good game. Speaking of Denver I think SD has a better chance to beat them then NE and in that case I would have NE going to the SB over SD.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd definitely say the Patriots are a great team, man. Them being able to overcome Brady's slow start and injuries to their very best players, still be able to make get 12 wins and make it to (at least) the AFC Championship game put them right at the top of the league, imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed with PT. This NE team is nothing special, but they are resilient. That can win you a SB in this era.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn u Brady stop winning :cussin:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Pats put up 43 points in a game where Brady completed 52% of his passes for 198 yards and no touchdowns. That is fucking *scary*.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah they dominated the line of scrimmage like few teams I've seen in recent memory. Not sure that will happen again though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> The Pats put up 43 points in a game where Brady completed 52% of his passes for 198 yards and no touchdowns. That is fucking *scary*.


Yup-Weird year. Just like always. Not sure why so many hate the patriots-we haven't won a superbowl since 2004. 
16-0 year? I NEVER want that to happen again. Worst. Year. Ever. Not that we lost the superbowl-more like seeing teams kick on-side kicks in 1st quarters "Just to beat NE". Ugh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't think they'd be able to do it against the defenses of Seattle/San Francisco/Carolina, but I've got little doubt they could put up a similar offensive performance against the defenses of Denver and San Diego.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think they'll be THIS run heavy for the remainder of the postseason (unless it works of course), but IMO the main thing to take away from this game is that the Patriots have an extremely balanced offense. I definitely think :brady2 will step up next week.

There better be GOAT games tomorrow since we had one decent one and one blowout today.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Pats have been a run-heavy team for a while now, this is nothing new. NE was 9th in rush yards per game this season, and 7th the season prior. But yeah, Blount and Ridley (Blount mostly) were ridiculously good tonight. 46 runs to 25 passes probably isn't a pace they'll keep, but they've certainly got to be optimistic about Blount right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> The Pats put up 43 points in a game where Brady completed 52% of his passes for 198 yards and no touchdowns. That is fucking *scary*.


Yep. They have become a rather nerve-wracking run threat. Whoever comes out of Denver tomorrow, it won't be easy vs. the Patriots.

I forgot they were seventh in running yards last year. They've been leaning in this direction for a while, but now they certainly should ride it with some of Brady's pass threats MIA.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I wanted to say 3 jokingly but I still would have been way off.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

New England-Same Results.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Eh, Pats were indeed the better team. 



Hopefully we can sign or draft a Wide Receiver and some run stoppers/guards/a center.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lee/Evans/Watkins might be within reach! Oh, wait... :lelbron

I know I talk a lot of shit, but that trade will go down ins WF history as providing plenty of lulz. Unless he randomly lives up to the hype. :argh:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Heh, I'm roommates with a Seahawks fan, Chargers fan and three Pats fans. Just realized there's a possibility that all four of our teams could be the AFC/NFC conference finals. And we move back in the day of those games. Good lord.

Dem pre-game jitters are comin'.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Really hoping for a Broncos-Seahawks SB. Peyton and Denver's Offense vs Sherman and Seattle's Defense is too epic.. I would love to watch that game and I honestly think we're gonna get it


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brye said:


> Dem pre-game jitters are comin'.


Why? The Niners ain't shit. :kobe9
































I know I act cocky as fuck when it comes to the Panthers, but I still haven't shaken my old Panthers mentality of assuming a loss is always coming and the worst will happen. :/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lol *WWF*. Love it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> The Pats have been a run-heavy team for a while now, this is nothing new. NE was 9th in rush yards per game this season, and 7th the season prior. But yeah, Blount and Ridley (Blount mostly) were ridiculously good tonight. 46 runs to 25 passes probably isn't a pace they'll keep, but they've certainly got to be optimistic about Blount right now.


Any RB would've shredded last night. That offensive line was dominant, gashing open holes that were 15 yards wide at times. Or they looked 15 yards wide. 

I LOVE that the running game is having a resurgence.


LMAO Panthers. NO CHANCE TODAY GUYS.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm so nervous at the moment. I forgot dat pre-playoff game feeling. :bron4


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I'm so nervous at the moment. I forgot dat pre-playoff game feeling. :bron4


Been far too long since I've had that feeling, fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok ESPN did a decent CAM segment, but lolol since then it's been all Broncos.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm all FS1 now, man.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I still hate the fact that I started liking PEYTON after his interview when he beat the Steelers opening week last season. Had always disliked the guy out of bitter jealousy but then we cut that awesome promo . 

IT SUCKS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ryan Mathews expected to play. SMITTY is active.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Riverboat Ron :mark:

KRAKEN :mark:

CAM :mark

STEVE :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RON said he had an epiphany about the way he looks at thing in regards to 4th down. The football Gods blessed Riverboat Ron; THE PANTHERS ARE THE CHOSEN ONES.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This Fox segment on the Panthers :banderas

Guess I know which team I'll be rooting for in this game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That dude KILLED IT on the trumpet pre-game.

Also, nervous as FUCK right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

motherfucker you ALWAYS post in here

The chatbox is where it's at, son.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well last game we had a game decided by the trenches and control of tempo and this game as I suspected we got a chippy dogfight brewing. Nice to see that in this highly finesse, galactus sized scoring gaudy stats aerial attack of today's pro football we got some old school elements these games. Good change of pace.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

A great drive for the Panthers... ends in zero points.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

God damnit fpalm


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Steve Smith is such a beast.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful throw.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

That pass


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:cam shredding SF's defense

AHMAD BROOKS :lmao :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I need a gif of that :lmao


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice flight bro!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Dammit, stop scoring , im losing my under.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

He did the Superman and then Kaepernicked. :vince2 :kaep


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh no, Newton doesn't look too confident to me..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Good night sweet prince

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jeez. Got Cum Newton today instead of SuperCam.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

3/3 in my predictions so far.

49ers/Seahawks will be epic.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Come on defenses, stop the scoring, my under 35,5 is almost there.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Cam Newton and this Panthers team is just pathetic. So mentally weak. WTF was that play calling?

Cam threw that interception on purpose because he had already given up. You saw it on the sidelines right after the defense got the stop. That's the annoying thing about Cam. I hope for him to succeed but he won't with that quitter mentality.


Ugh. I hate that I have to root for Rivers but I want Peyton to be one and done again. I just find it hilarious that Tebow would have more playoff wins than Peyton as a Bronco.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

PGSucks said:


> He did the Superman and then Kaepernicked. :vince2 :kaep


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nothing to be ashamed of this season for Carolina. They played great all year and they're still young. They'll be back next year.

Now here's hoping that Kaepernick gets destroyed by Seattle.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

My husband plays at 4:40.

I never, and I mean NEVER, buy jerseys of teams I don't even like, no matter how wet a man makes me, but, the fact that Ryan Mathews has made me buy TWO of his jerseys, wow, marriage it is.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

3 for 3 on predictions and would've been 3 for 3 on my parlay if Andrew Luck didn't throw all those picks :HHH

Time for :rivers to make me 100% on picks.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

TheJack said:


> Come on defenses, stop the scoring, my under 35,5 is almost there.


SAAAAAAVEEEEEE, F*** U 49er for letting that last guy run.


7/7 in playoffs so far, come on Chargers, make it 8/8 and let me win more money.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Cam threw that interception on purpose because he had already given up.


Stupidest thing in the NFL thread ever. Srs.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seattle-SanFran should be epic. Most I've looked forward to a non-jets NFL game in a LONG time. Legit rivalry and two teams that play great defensive football.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Cam Newton and this Panthers team is just pathetic. So mentally weak. WTF was that play calling?
> 
> Cam threw that interception on purpose because he had already given up. You saw it on the sidelines right after the defense got the stop. That's the annoying thing about Cam. I hope for him to succeed but he won't with that quitter mentality.
> 
> ...


You're the single stupidest person I've ever seen on this site, and that's saying a lot. Please never enter this thread again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Stupidest thing in the NFL thread ever. Srs.


Clearly you don't read Brandon's posts in this thread.



Hopefully the Broncos can get it done for an epic showdown of Peyton/Brady next week and Niners/Seahawks. Probably the best two rivalries since the 2000s started and no doubt would be amazing weekend.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

But wut bout Bares n Pakerz errr ^^^


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Cam Newton and this Panthers team is just pathetic. So mentally weak. WTF was that play calling?
> 
> Cam threw that interception on purpose because he had already given up. You saw it on the sidelines right after the defense got the stop. That's the annoying thing about Cam. I hope for him to succeed but he won't with that quitter mentality.
> 
> ...


This is why a lot of guys laugh at girls who try to participate in sports conversations.

Please stop making the rest of us look dumb, kthnx.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> Stupidest thing in the NFL thread ever. Srs.


No it's not. If you watched Cam you can realize when he is over a game. He didn't believe that he could win, so he didn't delay the inevitable. That's why people criticize him. He gives up way too easily.

Cam is done when he starts pouting and puts his towel over his head, which is exactly what he did when the defense held the 49ers to 3.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Cam threw that interception on purpose because he had already given up.


:kobe

Very good season for Carolina. Niners were better today, and our offense never could get things straight. Need to grab a receiver in the draft, as there is a good bit of drop off between Smith and the next bunch of guys.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Cam threw that interception on purpose because he had already given up.


Are you being serious? I'm happy as hell that they lost but come on man.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Looking forward to next Sunday. Seahawks are going to destroy the 49ers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wanna see Ginn back next year. Would like to see LaFell return too, if anything, for the run block.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cam can't comeback against a good defense, not really surprised.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Although I do agree that Newton does "pack it in" with his attitude he definitely didn't throw the interception on purpose, thats ridiculous.

Newton does need to learn to project himself positively from the first whistle to the last though. I definitely agree there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Good season for the Panthers :clap

But Niners/Seahawks next week :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Cam Newton threw the INT at the end on purpose, guys, it's true, it's true! :

Anyway, uh, NINERS! :mark:

:kaep


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Peyton, save us from a boring playoffs.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

If the Chargers can establish a run game they have a great chance. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LovelyElle890 said:


> No it's not. If you watched Cam you can realize when he is over a game. He didn't believe that he could win, so he didn't delay the inevitable. That's why people criticize him. He gives up way too easily.
> 
> Cam is done when he starts pouting and puts his towel over his head, which is exactly what he did when the defense held the 49ers to 3.


I honestly feel bad for you. It must be rough to live life day-to-day with the intelligence of a fucking toddler. Nobody throws a pick 'just because,' not even the worst QBs in the the NFL (Clausen/St. Pierre/Delhomme at the end/etc). That's just NOT something that happens. Why the fuck would he lead a drive down the field they just decide to end it like that? OH YEAH, he wouldn't. Fuck off and go spew your bullshit in another section. TNA seems apropos for you.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Delhomme at the end. Those were sad days.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I liked Jake, but yeah. The end was tough.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed, they were. I've got fond memories overall, though. LOL @ that Clausen BS that happened. Signing Brian St. Pierre to start for the team might be the lowest point the Panthers have ever been to.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh I'm a huge Delhomme fan. I got his jersey like 8 years ago. He lost all his confidence after that playoff game though.

God, the Clausen era is one I'm willing to forget.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Alright here we go. Against Peyton. Not confident at all. Those years under Norv Turner have conditioned me to always expect the worst.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I honestly feel bad for you. It must be rough to live life day-to-day with the intelligence of a fucking toddler. Nobody throws a pick 'just because,' not even the worst QBs in the the NFL (Clausen/St. Pierre/Delhomme at the end/etc). That's just NOT something that happens. Why the fuck would he lead a drive down the field they just decide to end it like that? OH YEAH, he wouldn't. Fuck off and go spew your bullshit in another section. TNA seems apropos for you.




I didn't want to get any deeper in to it than my initial post, but, this...this right here pretty much sums things up. I am still shaking my head. How anyone can be stupid enough to think it was a purposely thrown interception...wow, just wow. Stop watching sports, plz.

Anyway, fuck the Broncos.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Let's go :rivers :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF calm down.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> But wut bout Bares n Pakerz errr ^^^


Not much of a rivalry when the Packers beat the Bears all the damn time. :no:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You know I'm a chill guy, JM. That was a series of WOAT posts by him/her, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah just drop it. Ill informed post for sure, but let it die the death it deserves.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I honestly feel bad for you. It must be rough to live life day-to-day with the intelligence of a fucking toddler. Nobody throws a pick 'just because,' not even the worst QBs in the the NFL (Clausen/St. Pierre/Delhomme at the end/etc). That's just NOT something that happens. Why the fuck would he lead a drive down the field they just decide to end it like that? OH YEAH, he wouldn't. Fuck off and go spew your bullshit in another section. TNA seems apropos for you.


You can call me all the of names that you like. But when the reports come out about "anonymous Panthers players" being disappointed in Cam's effort and attitude in tough game situations, I'll look forward to what you have to say about it then. 

Watch it's coming.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

LovelyElle890 said:


> You can call me all the of names that you like. But when the reports come out about "anonymous Panthers players" being disappointed in Cam's effort and attitude in tough game situations, I'll look forward to what you have to say about it then.
> 
> Watch it's coming.


I'll be waiting.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LovelyElle890 said:


> You can call me all the of names that you like. But when the reports come out about "anonymous Panthers players" being disappointed in Cam's effort and attitude in tough game situations, I'll look forward to what you have to say about it then.
> 
> Watch it's coming.


Not one of them will say 'he threw that interception on purpose'.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I hear ya WWF, just were getting a bit too srs that's all. Ill informed is a good way to describe the post, good word MrMr.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

For the record though, like I said, Newton does need to work on projecting himself more positively. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jimmy Clausen's NFL highlight reel includes a handful of 20 yard passes, a pass bouncing off of his receiver's chest, and him throwing the ball away to 
avoid a safety. :banderas

*Edit:* INTERCEPTIONS too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Clausen also has a top 5 most punchable face.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sigh... I thought Clausen would have a great NFL career.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Someone's way ahead of ya: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=4684326










-----

Bonus hilarious picture:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Jimmy Clausen's NFL highlight reel includes a handful of 20 yard passes, a pass bouncing off of his receiver's chest, and him throwing the ball away to
> avoid a safety. :banderas
> 
> *Edit:* INTERCEPTIONS too.


Mick Mixon calls on that video :banderas

That mug shot :lmao That black eye :lmao

That spiked hair :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Cam Newton and this Panthers team is just pathetic. So mentally weak. WTF was that play calling?
> 
> *Cam threw that interception on purpose because he had already given up.* You saw it on the sidelines right after the defense got the stop. That's the annoying thing about Cam. I hope for him to succeed but he won't with that quitter mentality.


:cam

What makes you think that he threw it on purpose?

Carolina to regress and go 8-8 next year. Denver to beat San Diego and meet San Fran in the Superbowl. 

Go Broncos?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Jimmy Clausen's NFL highlight reel includes a handful of 20 yard passes, a pass bouncing off of his receiver's chest, and him throwing the ball away to
> avoid a safety. :banderas
> 
> *Edit:* INTERCEPTIONS too.


Damn...he looks like that one jerk in every 90s kids movie.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Broncos owning the line of scrimmage on both sides, Chargers' style.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FUCKIN WELKER!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Jimmy Clausen's NFL highlight reel includes a handful of 20 yard passes, a pass bouncing off of his receiver's chest, and him throwing the ball away to
> avoid a safety. :banderas
> 
> *Edit:* INTERCEPTIONS too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Peyton the GOAT. Doesn't seem to choke so hard when his defense actually shows up to games, eh?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit Decker.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DAT PICK


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The CLAUSEN ITT is killing me guys.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PGSucks said:


>


You know he got that pussy, son. #noshameinhisgame


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> You know he got that pussy, son. #noshameinhisgame


Every hole is a goal for Jimmy. :draper2 

This game sucks. Come on, Chahgas! :rivers


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Magic said:


> Peyton the GOAT. Doesn't seem to choke so hard when his defense actually shows up to games, eh?


Only twice has his teams lost when they've scored more than 20 points. I'm not one that likes to throw labels on guys, but you have to at least understand where the criticism comes from. Especially when he's played with some stacked offenses.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

:rivers

:dance


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This is an absolute snoozer. I guess I shouldn't have believed in :rivers

EDIT: QUIT JUMPING YOU MORONS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Only twice has his teams lost when they've scored more than 20 points. I'm not one that likes to throw labels on guys, but you have to at least understand where the criticism comes from. Especially when he's played with some stacked offenses.


He deserves blame, but he gets the entire blame. People blame him for last year when the game was won before the safety blew the whole play and allowed them to score. He's done enough in a lot of the games in the playoffs for the team to win the game.


http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/2013/story/_/id/10259145/schefter-blitz-all-falls-peyton-manning

^read that. There's a reason that Colts fans never turned on Peyton after all those failed playoff trips and that's because they realized it largely wasn't his fault. Stacked offenses were Harrison+Wayne(neither being in their primes at the same time). That isn't stacked, that's having two good receivers and the rest he made look far better than they were(Clark, Stokley, Tamme lel, etc). He had one really good running back in his career and that stopped after 2005.


Is he free of blame? Of course not, but the rest of the team was never doing him any favors or making it easier for him and it's hard to say it's all his fault all the time. The defense played well in our superbowl run, he played rather average, and we won the superbowl. I find it hard to believe that it was just a coincidence that


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's a shame that Harrison never had good playoff games. Absolutely disappeared.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

tbf what happened to him is what happened to Hilton. Wayne wasn't really all that great then and teams knew to just stop Harrison and the other guys wouldnt be able to step up enough.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Magic said:


> He deserves blame, but he gets the entire blame. People blame him for last year when the game was won before the safety blew the whole play and allowed them to score. He's done enough in a lot of the games in the playoffs for the team to win the game.
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/2013/story/_/id/10259145/schefter-blitz-all-falls-peyton-manning
> ...


I agree it's silly to place all the blame on him, but just as it is with pretty much every QB, they'll get the glory with the wins and the blame with the losses. Take :luck for example. Last week I don't think he played particularly great yet was being blown left and right after they made the comeback. :romo gets the wrap too, even though his defenses haven't been great either. Just goes with the job description.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The Punt, Pass, and Kick shit every year is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Hmm...kinda boring divisional games this year.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

THEY DID IT!!!

And to think this would be a one-score game if Nick Novak didn't slip like an idiot. :side:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I always wonder why cornerbacks watching the receiver don't put their arms up when they're that close to going out. If the ball is gonna come their way, surely it'll be right about then.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

:rivers


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Was really hoping the Broncos would lose so all the bandwagoners I know would cry tears today.

Oh well, would be even better if they lost in the finals.


No more pieces of ass on my TV screen until next season.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*It's time for the Broncos to run out the clock and end this. Manning vs Brady. It doesn't get better than that.*


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*What a sexy catch.*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Chargers' defense fpalm

If they give up three straight third down conversions... :rivers


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*It's time for another classic.*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

NE/DEN and SF/SEA = RATINGS


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Another chapter will be written in the Brady/Pyeton saga. :brady2 eyton


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

San Diego is lucky that the game wasnt 35-0 in the 4th quarter, because it easily could have been.

Next week, Seyton Manning sends the Patriots to Hell.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Interesting Championship weekend ahead of us..You got the two experienced GOAT QB's playing for AFC title, then you have the new complete package Qb's competing for the NFC title. So the theme for the Superbowl this year would be, greatness vs future greatness.. Sounds interesting..


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

^I look at it as Dangerous Offenses and Elite Defenses.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Kaep/Wilson are not complete package QBs...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Suck it, Rivers.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Everyone who isn't a Seahawks, Niners or Patriots fan, is rooting for the Broncos. Just change your sig and roll with it. It's Peyton Manning's year and Tom fears him. 

:vince2


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't like any team that is in it, but, as long as my mortal enemy, TOM SISSY BITCH BRADY, doesn't win, I'm fine with whoever wins.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Magic said:


> Kaep/Wilson are not complete package QBs...


Depends how you define "complete package"...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Expecting Manning vs Brady to overshadow Seahawks vs 49ers. Gonna be a great week of football talk. Just hoping for a close game


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Complete package in their second year is saying quite a lot. I have no doubt that they become them, well Wilson will as he has that WORK ETHIC, but none of the young QBs are a complete package at all unless he was simply saying they can scramble as well as they can throw, which is fine I suppose. They're passing definitely has a ways to go though, just as all the young QBs have a lot of room to grow.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> Everyone who isn't a Seahawks, Niners or Patriots fan, is rooting for the Broncos. Just change your sig and roll with it. It's Peyton Manning's year and Tom fears him.
> 
> :vince2


I'm rooting for the Pats. Love dat running game. :kobe9


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think we should just start the 2014/15 season now. Any objections?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Screw the Broncos. Go Patriots... I can't believe I just uttered those words but that's how it is right now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I think Broncos and Seahawks would make for an amazing Superbowl, of course if it happened i'd be rooting for the Seahawks since Wilson is one of my favorite players atm. Who wouldn't wanna see amazing offense vs an amazing defense. I also wouldn't be surprised if both home teams lost and we got 49ers vs the Pats. Playoffs have been awesome so far.



Catalanotto said:


> Don't like any team that is in it, but, as long as my mortal enemy, TOM SISSY BITCH BRADY, doesn't win, I'm fine with whoever wins.


Cat plz.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm rooting for Seattle, its the only team left without a Superbowl.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Not sure what to think about Manning rebelling against the GODS. That's either dim witted or fucking genius. :mark:*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chargers fans aren't taking the loss too well.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

Stad said:


> Chargers fans aren't taking the loss too well.


And that is why their all douchebags. Screw Phyllis and the Chokers. Go Broncos!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

GO TEAM ADDERALL!


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

:rivers

Sorry, Im just having wayyy too much fun with this smiley


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

no surprizes today.

I think it will be a Denver/Seattle Super Bowl. I know I'm not exactly going out on a limb there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...nfc-championsip-ticket-sales-to-californians/

They fear us. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I got Denver and SF in the SB.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I got Pats and Seahawks winning.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pats/Seahawks for me.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Interesting stat. In rematches in which Peyton lost the first meeting during the season, he is 6-0, completing 71% of his passes with 13 TD, 1 INT.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know if this is right, but it often seems like the team that wins in the regular season game loses a playoff rematch.

That is the main totally unscientific reason I'm going Denver.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MrMister said:


> I don't know if this is right, but it often seems like the team that wins in the regular season game loses a playoff rematch.
> 
> That is the main totally unscientific reason I'm going Denver.


Usually, it does seem that way. However in the Brady - Manning rivalry, the team that won during the season won again in the playoffs - and all three times won the Super Bowl.

2003 - Pats win in Indy, in Foxboro.
2004 - Pats win in Foxboro, in Foxboro.
2006 - Colts win in Foxboro, in Indy.
2013- Pats win in Foxboro, ......

Ahh fuck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's where that breaks down and it swerves. Peyton is not a Colt. He's a Bronco.:side:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNN! (dramatic music)

I hope that's the trend breaker.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Really just care about great games. This weekend was kinda crap in that there were no classics.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

At least Colston provided us with the most memorable play of this weekend.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

It's an all BAD GUYS Championship Sunday.. :cussin:



DesolationRow said:


> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...nfc-championsip-ticket-sales-to-californians/
> 
> They fear us. :mark:


Haha. I believe the Niners did this to Giant fans a few years back when they played in the title game. This kind of stuff happens.

PLUS; the probably just don't want anybody getting killed at the game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> I got Denver and SF in the SB.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

(Eh... I really don't see the Niners beating the Seahawks in Seattle, but it would be awesome!)



Joel Anthony said:


> It's an all BAD GUYS Championship Sunday.. :cussin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were some vulgar idiots who verbally assaulted some Saints fans the week before, as well as a few fights, and so extra security was put in place with a bunch of undercover cops posing as New York Giants fans and New York Giants fans given cards telling them exactly what to do if they even began to feel threatened or harassed. This may have led to a lot of local Niners fans wanting to keep the place as NY Giants fans-free as possible but it was not a coordinated conspiracy, I do not believe, such as we see in the greater Seattle area. :side:

Might be wrong, though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*gotta go with the Broncos now... that Kentucky anchored defense is gonna pull the game out against Brady. :side:

But I'm afraid the GODS are pissed at Manning and will alot the Pats DB's five free perk points that can only be spent in the STICKY HANDS tree. *


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> There were some vulgar idiots who verbally assaulted some Saints fans the week before, as well as a few fights, and so extra security was put in place with a bunch of undercover cops posing as New York Giants fans and New York Giants fans given cards telling them exactly what to do if they even began to feel threatened or harassed. This may have led to a lot of local Niners fans wanting to keep the place as NY Giants fans-free as possible but it was not a coordinated conspiracy, I do not believe, such as we see in the greater Seattle area. :side:
> 
> Might be wrong, though.


:lmao I remember that now. The undercover cops posing as GIANTS fans :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The City of San Francisco took a piss just off the road, and instructed, "Leave the football team, take the baseball team."


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Russell vs Peyton please :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Patriots vs Seahawks Super Bowl XLVIII leggo


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

It's actually nice that its come down to the four best teams. I can say that these are the best teams in the league, We didn't have a 9 or 10 win team suddenly get hot and go on a miraculous run.

Time for Russell Wilson to step up. Quite frankly he hasn't played well lately. The Defense really carried the team the last few weeks. Im happy it came down to these 4 teams. San Fran and Seattle has become one of the best rivalries in the game.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Rooting for Seahawks & Broncoes, wouldn't be surprised to see Patriots & 49ers in the Superbowl though...


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

So the Super Bowl narratives will play out as such:

Patriots-Seahawks- Russell Wilson is the new guard, hoping Tom Brady will pass the torch

Patriots-49ers- Same as above but with the added wrinkle of Brady being from California and grew up a Niners fan

Broncos-49ers- The Niners made a play for Peyton Manning when he was a free agent and lost

Broncos-Seahawks- Legalize It Bowl! Plus they used to play in the same division so there's some history

I think the Broncos-49ers would be the most fun, personally. I have no rooting interest in any of these teams as a Steelers fan so I'm just hoping for good games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Deion Sanders plans to play in the Pro Bowl, and is pressuring Jerry Rice to do the same. lolprobowl


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I think Niners and Patriots would be the most uninteresting Super Bowl in a long time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Patriots/Niners would have the angle that both teams have reached their respective Conference Championship Game three years in a row. It's destiny, brother!

______________________________

Since 1969 the Steelers have had three head coaches. When Cleveland hires their next head coach they will be on their third head coach in 15 months.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Deion Sanders plans to play in the Pro Bowl, and is pressuring Jerry Rice to do the same. lolprobowl


would either be awesome or terrible.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Titans hire Ken Whisenhunt


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Whisenhunt. (Y)

Good choice, imo.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

For the love of god Mayhew no Caldwell.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol Lions didn't get Whisenhunt. RIP Stafford's career.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> I think Niners and Patriots would be the most uninteresting Super Bowl in a long time.


Brady loved the 49ers as a kid and a win could propel him over Montana and become the Goat QB. Plus Kaep is an exciting QB to watch play, not aure whats uninteresting about the game unless you dislike the Patriots and 49ers..


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, the last Pats vs. 49ers game was fantastic, so I'm not sure why it'd be uninteresting. Plus, it's two QBs I'm big fans of. :kaep :brady3

LOLCALDWELL LOLLIONS


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jim Caldwell is one of the worst head coaches I've ever seen. I feel sorry for Detroit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Caldwell is a terrible head coach, so I'm all for the Lions hiring him. (Y)


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Please take Caldwell from us Detroit. Guy couldn't even get one side of the ball to function properly much less an entire team. Obviously the OL injuries and Ray Rice hip injury wasn't his fault but still he was nothing special from a playcalling stand point at all. I would like to see someone new come in and establish an identity/system for our offense as the OC, Caldwell is not the answer even though I have a lot of respect for him as a person.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I've always thought Kap was a douche. Rooting for Seattle and my boy Russell Wilson, future SB MVP


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What a stupid and overly big picture.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm hearing the Vikings are close to hiring Zimmer to be their next coach. Bengals dropped the ball and screwed themselves yet again.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kaepernick is borderline attractive, has a bit of a stupid looking face, and, looks like a douchebag.

Wilson looks like a generally nice guy with no trace of douchebag in him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kaep suits the facial hair. I know he is half white from his mother, what was his father?

And that picture is so stupid


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Fairly certain he's half black.

And that picture was obviously made by a Seattle fan. :kaep


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Kaep is full of himself and Wilson is not. Why should I cheer for the Hawks because of this and what does this have to do with football? Is this wrestling where we just cheer for the FACE? :ti


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't root for CUNTS. Thus, go Seahawks.

Plus Boston and San Fran have had their share of titles. Don't think Seattle has had one since like the 70s.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You have Suh on your team, bro...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

He's just misunderstood..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dude should come to Charlotte so Smitty can teach him how to be a classy cunt.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm hoping for a Seahawks and Broncos Super Bowl, but I feel like it's gonna end up being Seahawks and Patriots. Either way, fuck San Fransisco.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

:lol @ Whisenhunt ditching the Lions.


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Pulling for a Patriots vs Seahawks Superbowl. I really don't like Kaep (or 49ers in general, as Im a butthurt Bengals fan). I am a big Marshawn Lynch fan as well. Also pulling for Brady over Manning, IDKY, I just always preferred Brady.


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Sorry, Double post.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:mcgee1 :bron3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao Caldwell. PP do you need a hug bro?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Lions hire Caldwell


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, damn. I think if I was the Lions I'd rather have had Schwartz another year than Caldwell. I don't see any upgrade there. 

Poor Lions fans.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Caldwell gonna lead the Lions to the promise land.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> Lions hire Caldwell


he's the only reason you have a superbowl. He also wasn't the reason you guys shit the bed this year so don't try to pin it on him, he's fine with coaching QBs, he's just not a head coach type of guy.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Magic said:


> he's the only reason you have a superbowl.


:ti pls go RAJ


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

nah. you guys were doing awful with cameron which is what most of you said anyways and if it wasn't for his playcalling and change of attack you guys wouldn't have won shit. idk why you guys are so quick to defend Flacco due to his shitty receivers, but yet it's somehow Caldwell's fault that he has to deal with same thing when calling plays.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Detroit is like Dallas but without the crazy billionaire owner that keeps chasing the dragon.

Ravens really couldn't replace Matt Birk. Replacing a Hall of Fame type center is next to impossible though so there's that. Now, I didn't actually watch Ravens games, but I assume Birk's absence had a lot to do with Rice not being able to do much. Rice's hip probably didn't help either of course.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't get me wrong a lot of the Ravens offensive struggles weren't on Caldwell. Osemele going down for the year, Rice's hip, no Pitta for most of the year, and Gradkowski's sub par performance at Center had a lot to do with it. I'm just happy to see Caldwell move on because our offense desperately needs a fresh start and a strong dose of originality that Caldwell wasn't bringing to the table for us. I think he's an underrated leader and he's not as soft spoken as one may believe. Congrats to Jim and his family, it's what was best for the Ravens and what was best for Jim. Lions fans should at least give him a chance, I think the hire is a good thing for Stafford especially.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Magic said:


> *he's the only reason you have a superbowl.* He also wasn't the reason you guys shit the bed this year so don't try to pin it on him, he's fine with coaching QBs, he's just not a head coach type of guy.


We were a dropped Lee Evans pass away from the SB even with Cam Cameron so this is complete bs. Joe Flacco and Ray's "Last Ride" are the reason we won the SB. It was because of the players when we lost in the AFCC and it was because of the players that we won the SB. Caldwell had some positive impact on the team but to say he's the reason we won the SB is 100% ignorance.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pretty sure you take away one player or influence on any championship roster and it's hard to say that team would win the championship. It's true for everything, every part is important and every part is necessary to get there and win it. 

If Cameron was fine he wouldn't have been fired so late in the season. If his playcalling could get you to get the championship he wouldn't have been fired. 


But whatever, idc. lolraven fans, you guys are DOOMED anyways, regardless of your offensive coordinator.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Magic said:


> pretty sure you take away one player or influence on any championship roster and it's hard to say that team would win the championship. It's true for everything, every part is important and every part is necessary to get there and win it.
> 
> If Cameron was fine he wouldn't have been fired so late in the season. If his playcalling could get you to get the championship he wouldn't have been fired.
> 
> ...


Go outside


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Magic said:


> :lmao Caldwell. PP do you need a hug bro?


Yes :bron3

Although with all the candidates that have been available, anyone that wasn't BOB I was gonna be disappointed. I thought Whisenhunt was the best of a bad lot, but from the news coming out it's best that he went somewhere else since he wanted to run the ship his way instead of adapting to the talent available.



MrMister said:


> Detroit is like Dallas but without the crazy billionaire owner that keeps chasing the dragon.


Except the Lions have just been decades upon decades of mediocrity. The Cowboys just have the last 15 years.

Want to give Caldwell a chance, but I have a hard time thinking he helped Manning, and not vice versa.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao I love how magic changes the argument completely whenever it's obvious he's full of shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

saying "only reason" was a mistake, but I stand by the opinion that you guys don't win it without him. This wasn't am issue with you guys a year ago either when you guys were on his nuts, but a bad season changes everything rather quickly. :kobe


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

So much for that picture pryme tyme posted lol.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Picture is full of shit.




...

They ain't Marines.



Nah, the original pic was totally ridiculous and I'm a Hawks fan. Totally twisted Kaep into a bad light.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Not really, where are Wilsons shoe pics?

I dont really care that much if a player is a douche. Hell, I laughed when he stole Cams cheer. But seriously, dont do a montage of your shoe collection.



PS:
Also, just looked at both instagrams. The original creator missed to include the avatars.

PSS:
Just saw that Kap has a tortoise. Im on his side, doesnt matter what Russel does or posts.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

im sorry, i still cant find the fucks im supposed to give over Kaep and Wilson's instagrams.


----------



## CKO1967 (Dec 22, 2013)

Apropos of next Sunday's games, I think it's basically going to be visitor's day in the NFL...Pats squeak past Denver in OT and the 49ers wipe the floor with Seattle, 12th man or no 12th man.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Do people really care about what these guys do on their free time :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:luck shaved. R.I.P. the neckbeard. 



Magic said:


> im sorry, i still cant find the fucks im supposed to give over Kaep and Wilson's instagrams.





SoupBro said:


> Do people really care about what these guys do on their free time :lmao


Anyone with half of a brain isn't. It as just some bullshit propaganda put out by Seahawks fans, which was 'corrected' by Niners fans in that one Stad posted. It's all bullshit.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Gave no fucks about those pics, can we get some good SB commercials this year though, the last few seasons we've been getting mostly crap ones with only a couple good ones


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Only commercials i can remember being excited for had to do with movies. Can't really remember any memorable super bowl ads from the last few years. :hmm:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Stad said:


> So much for that picture pryme tyme posted lol.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

:kaep


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

SoupBro said:


> Only commercials i can remember being excited for had to do with movies. Can't really remember any memorable super bowl ads from the last few years. :hmm:


I think the last time was that kid who slapped the guy dating his mom n said two things stay away from my mom & my doritos. So fucking epic :banderas



Also Wilson should never wear a tank outside ever again


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SoupBro said:


> Do people really care about what these guys do on their free time :lmao


Enough to make a stupid big picture about it apparently. those people need to get a life lol


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Zimmer to Vikings....


And Bengal fans weep... :faint:

He deserved it, but I hate to see him go! I will cheer him on tho, unless they play the Bengals.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:CAM

^ Just saw that was added so I wanted to use it. :CAM:CAM:CAM:CAM:CAM


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-playoffs/0ap2000000313852/Manning-explains-meaning-of-Omaha

lol @ Peyton's reaction to the question


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleavage said:


> http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-playoffs/0ap2000000313852/Manning-explains-meaning-of-Omaha
> 
> lol @ Peyton's reaction to the question






I hope he yells "HOLD EM'!" this week.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

49ers are going to win this weekend.

I'd bet...like 4 cents on it.

I'm that damn sure.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

eyton


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> 49ers are going to win this weekend.
> 
> I'd bet...like 4 cents on it.
> 
> I'm that damn sure.


Are any receivers even gonna be open on both teams, that's the question.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mikey2Likely said:


> Zimmer to Vikings....
> 
> 
> And Bengal fans weep... :faint:
> ...


Looks like Mike Brown has struck again. LOL Marvin Lewis coach _*FOR LIFE*_.

First chance I get I am buying a Vikings hat. Bengals just lost the only chance they had to be a successful franchise.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Had a dream Crabtree went off. But he was wearing a huge horse head, the stuffed cartoon ones like the mascots wear.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

What's the over under on how many times Peyton yells Omaha or some other code word??? I say at least 3x a play eyton


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Riverboat Ron will be coaching the NFC in the Pro Bowl this year. I've gotta watch that, now! :CAM


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Riverboat Ron will be coaching the NFC in the Pro Bowl this year. I've gotta watch that, now! :CAM


I remember when Panthers fans were calling for his head at the start of the season, now ya'll are praising him lol.


----------



## youowemesomething (Nov 29, 2013)

Manning will choke like always.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, that's what happens when a coach not only coaches the team up, but also corrects his mistakes...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> What's the over under on how many times Peyton yells Omaha or some other code word??? I say at least 3x a play eyton


What I find funny about the Omaha thing is Peyton has been saying that for YEARS but people are just now making a big deal out of it.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Chrome said:


> What I find funny about the Omaha thing is Peyton has been saying that for YEARS but people are just now making a big deal out of it.


It's just that the Chargers didn't put up much of a challenge for most of the game that most people heard it loud enough.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Omaha has something to do with the snap count I'm pretty sure. He uses it to get offsides/get a flinch of movement from the defense and then will change the play or just snap it a few seconds later.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Brady always yells "WHITE 80" as well.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

Denver Broncos will win the Superbowl.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WHITE 80! WHITE 80! :brady


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

@PeytonManning: all this omaha shit is pissing me off. Fuck it, im replacing omaha with ****** now


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

are the people in espn comments actually serious? I'm reading this one guy and he just seems like a massive troll that is getting everyone mad, but at the same time he could just be a massive homer.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i just heard a seahawks fan got a tattoo of the seahawks as superbowl 48 champs. me wanting the 49ers to win just got turned up even higher, if thats possible.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DARTH COCK said:


> i just heard a seahawks fan got a tattoo of the seahawks as superbowl 48 champs. me wanting the 49ers to win just got turned up even higher, if thats possible.


:lmao That's so fucking stupid.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

beyond fucking stupid.

That said, I'm sticking with my pre playoffs beginning prediction of a Denver/Seattle Super Bowl.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good god ESPN is thirsty for a Manning Super Bowl victory.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like Peyton and want him to win, but if him losing fucks over ESPN's narrative, I'm for that too.

Just glad all my hated teams aren't involved in the final four this season. I'm cool with any of the remaining teams winning it all.



Also Percy Harvin has been ruled OUT for the NFC title game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WHY have I come to like Tom Brady? WHY?!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's not too early for predictions, is it?

Good.

I say *the 49ers defeat the Seahawks 24-16* in the NFC Title Game upset (at least according to seeding). The quarterbacks have been going in opposite directions with Colin Kaepernick playing his best football of this season and Russell Wilson looking his worst (granted without much help from his receiving corps). The Niners remember the embarassing defeat they were handed last time they went to Seattle. When all else fails, I look at the coaches and I think Harbaugh is a better coach than Carroll, especially in bigger games.

In the AFC, I see *the Broncos defeating the Patriots 37-34* in a shootout where the Broncos get ahead and then hang on for dear life. The weather seems like it should be fairly pleasant so all weapons will be in play for both sides, giving the Broncos the edge. Unless Brady can make a star out of Kenbrell Thompkins or Michael Hoomanawanui, the Pats are more limited. Both teams ran the ball really well last week but I get the feeling they open it up more.

Should be a fun Sunday of football.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Predictions for me: 
Seattle 24, SF 20-Close game, but lots of mistakes, penalties which will cost SF the game. 

Broncos 31, NE 20-Yes I know-look to your left here. Being a fan of a team doesn't mean you can't be objective. Yes if the Patriots can shut down Denver all day long offensively they can win. However I don't see that happening, and I don't see the Patriots having the weapons offensively to beat the Broncos.

And the cheap shot: Since 1996 the Broncos have been fined over 2 million dollars for salary cap violations. 
Yeah-So the pats taped on the sideline in 2007 and went 16-0 that season. $500K fine. Yup. Cheatriots.
This is NE's 8th AFC championship appearance since 2001.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> WHY have I come to like Tom Brady? WHY?!











Don't question it. 

Oh, and my PICKS~! are Patriots and 49ers in tight games. Yep, going with two road dogs (oh you didn't know?).


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just read this comment on a youtube video "Brady is the 90s Buffalo Bills. Can get there, but never wins. It's been 10 yrs, Brady is done. It's just trendy to pick Brady.﻿" 

I almost fell out of my chair when i finished it. 

It's good to be objective SP103 :skip I'm a huge Pats fan but i think they'll lose. I just can't see them stopping the Broncos enough to win and i also don't think our offense is good enough to keep up. I won't be surprised if we do win though, the fact that the game is in Denver where Brady never plays well is what makes me think their amazing season will come to an end. 

It's amazing they have made it that far with all the injuries they have had this year, sure my fellow Bostonians will call it a failure of a season but they're just stupid tbh. Been a fan forever and more people complain now instead of appreciating what they have. Look at the Giants, Pittsburgh and Packers. Teams that have had up and down seasons, we have stayed consistent for over a decade and that won't last forever. I wish more fans would just be happy with what they got now instead of bitching because in 5 years the Pats could very well be stuck with single digit wins.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Patriots* @ Broncos 
I think the Pats will do what they did to Peyton in the '04 playoffs, which is run the ball alot and limit Peyton's possessions, while also scoring enough to win. Should be a fun shootout though. 

49ers @ *Seahawks*
Should be a defensive slugfest, but I think Seattle wins be forcing Kaep into a couple untimely mistakes and capitalizing on them. Home crowd will also play a factor in the win.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pats @ *Broncos* - It'll be close as most Patriots games have been this season, but without Gronk our offense will struggle to keep up. Obviously running the ball is hugely important for this game, so if Blount and Ridley can do damage on the ground and give us a lead, we may be able to limit Peyton's possessions and sneak through. Our secondary playing well is a must if we're going to win, and another GOAT performance from Jamie Collins would be nice since he'll often be matched up with Julius Thomas. Still, Broncos to get a lead in the 4th and we'll just run out of firepower I think.

*49ers *@ Seahawks - Going with the Niners purely because I think their offense is better. Both defenses will come to play but I think Kaep has more weapons to keep drives going, plus Wilson hasn't played his best recently. The 12th Man will come into play but the Niners are used to it, plus they've been embarrassed here the last two games so I expect them to be fired up and out for revenge. Niners with a late field goal in a low scoring one.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't care what happens. :kobe2
Bengals are sucking and I am waiting for Superbowl commercials.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

There's always next year, Pratch.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Patriots @ *Broncos *

Heres my bold prediction, Brady will throw more yards than Peyton.
San Diego came back afte Chris Harris tore his ACL. Patriots run defense is really, really bad right now. 
So, Brady will throw more than expected and the Broncos are going to run the ball more. 
My heart says Patriots, but Im thinking 35-31 Broncos.

(Played the over 61,5 points total)


*49ers *@ Seahawks

Although Seattle was my Super Bowl pick, Im going to change it to SF. They just looked better in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Pats & Seahawks to win.

Defence and 12th man going to play a huge part but the Hawks should be fine on the drive.


----------



## LAX187 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Patriots* vs. Donkies
My opinion may be biased because I'm a lifelong member of the one true nation, the Raider Nation (yeah i know we suck, do you want to fight about it?) and I absolutely hate the broke back donkies but I honestly don't see Denver winning it. Brady is just a superior QB to Manning come the post season, not to mention the Patriots are roll in with Blunt and the Donkies D is suspect. 34-24 Patriots.

*49ers* vs. Seahawks
As deadly as the hawks offense is I don't trust Wilson to take them past the 9ers who I believe are the most complete team left in the playoffs. This game comes down to containing marshawn lynch which I believe SF does 28-24


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Brady is 10-4 against Manning, I am going to take the Patriots on the road.

SF/Seattle is a tough pick. I've been a die hard Niners fan my whole life so I feel obliged to say the 49ers with a very close victory, similar to their last game in SF. This will be the hardest victory the Niners will earn, I see them steam rolling the winner of Pats/Broncos in the SB.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Whichever NFC team advances will win the SB, I feel. Both have defenses that can limit either the Pats or Broncos to 20 points or less, and have more than enough on offense to score points against suspect defenses.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> I don't care what happens. :kobe2
> Bengals are sucking and I am waiting for Superbowl commercials.


Poor Bengals fan. The SB commercials aren't even good anymore lol.


----------



## issued4approval (Jan 18, 2014)

Seattle and NE will win.. Seattle owns SF at home and Tom Brady is 7-0 against Jack Del Rio coached defense. Peyton will bow down to Brady again.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been saying Denver since the beginning of the season, but honestly it's pretty up in the air as of now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Took Denver and Seattle in the preseason and I'll stick to it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Whichever NFC team advances will win the SB, I feel. Both have defenses that can limit either the Pats or Broncos to 20 points or less, and have more than enough on offense to score points against suspect defenses.


Agreed.

I tend to think that if the Seahawks advance, the tougher team for them will probably actually be New England, with their running game. But I hope the Seahawks don't advance, of course. 

Picks? Uh... Broncos, Niners. Super Bowl XXIV rematch. :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Whichever NFC team advances will win the SB, I feel. Both have defenses that can limit either the Pats or Broncos to 20 points or less, and have more than enough on offense to score points against suspect defenses.


I concur. Both the Niners and Seahawks have defenses that are more than capable of holding the Pats or Broncos down and allowing Kap and Russell Wilson to put up some serious points.

The NFC will take back the Lombardi Trophy this year.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

After reading Simmons's mailbag, I'm warming up to a Broncos/Seahawks Super Bowl. Sure, it's the matchup everyone and their mom predicted, but it's still the DOOBIE BOWL (sponsored by Taco Bell, Doritos, Mountain Dew, and Oreos) :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm super excited for the games, but this media week and all the discussion is really old at this point and rather boring. Maybe if they hadn't talked about Brady/Peyton a billion times already or overkilled the Seahawks/Niners rivalry I could get more into it but it's just shit we've all heard before and even the media seems to realize it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Magic said:


> I'm super excited for the games, but this media week and all the discussion is really old at this point and rather boring. Maybe if they hadn't talked about Brady/Peyton a billion times already or overkilled the Seahawks/Niners rivalry I could get more into it but it's just shit we've all heard before and even the media seems to realize it.


It's Rematchmania, brother. :side:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

ESPN and NFL Network this entire week:

"Hey look! Brady vs. Manning! They're both pretty fucking good!"
"The Seahawks and Niners DO NOT LIKE EACH OTHER (EVEN THOUGH THIS IS FOOTBALL AND THIS IS HOW IT SHOULD BE)!"


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

exactly. there's just nothing new to say as they've already talked about it way too much and it's biting them in the ass with what to hype up. Like the matchups themselves will be watched regardless, but they've just done the same story too many times.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PGSucks said:


> ESPN and NFL Network this entire week:
> 
> "Hey look! Brady vs. Manning! They're both pretty fucking good!"
> "The Seahawks and Niners DO NOT LIKE EACH OTHER (EVEN THOUGH THIS IS FOOTBALL AND THIS IS HOW IT SHOULD BE)!"


Pretty tiring, eh? I've had the History Channel on my TV since 9 fucking AM, watching 'How the States Got Their Shapes' because of that bullshit.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:lol Yeah, the narrative for both games has been repeated ad nauseam. 

Then again, it'll take a lot to NOT make me excited for these matchups. :brady2 eyton :kaep :RUSS


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That's why I haven't been watching any of the hype shows leading up to the games. It's a stupid media circus. I'm just waiting until tomorrow and will watch the games without all the crazy, pre-game bullshit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I loved ESPN's stupid WHAT IF bullshit with Peyton and Brady though. They had no idea what they were doing and talking about, just hoped for the best. :lmao




Best line I've read this week was "what happens if it was Brady roughhousing with brother Eli and Cooper in the backyard". Absolutely killed me. :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

say it aint so darren sharper.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Who I want to see in the SB: Seahawks/Broncos (fucking hate the Pats and now hate the 49ers after knocking off the Panthers).

What will end up happening because of my luck: 49ers/Patriots (and no incentive to watch the SB at all).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Peyton Manning vs Tom Brady Round 15 Let's go.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

ESPN is playing an hour-long Russell Wilson puff piece the day of the NFC Title Game? Wow. They really want that guy to be considered an elite QB so badly. I don't get it. I'm sure he's a good guy but even Obama thinks the media gives Russell exceedingly favorable coverage.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

So excited and nervous for the game today, I think the Broncos should be able to pull it off though, homefield will be a huge boost for us this time around.

I see 49ers winning the other game setting up Broncos/49ers superbowl.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JunkheadX said:


> So excited and nervous for the game today, I think the Broncos should be able to pull it off though, homefield will be a huge boost for us this time around.
> 
> I see 49ers winning the other game setting up Broncos/49ers superbowl.


I think Julius playing and Gronk not playing will make huge differences compared to the last game. The Broncos offense is scary with all 4 receiving weapons healthy and playing.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

if Seattle goes to the SB they'll win. SB in NYC. cold weather. beastie mode. that defense. Seattle looking good


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

My picks:

eyton
ADDERALL

As long as it's not the 49ers, I'm ok.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Am i the only one that thinks something insane will happen in one of these games? I don't know which game but something is gonna happen i feel it.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Both of these games are really close. I think the Niners will win, Seattle has been playing poor since they lost to San Fran, while the Niners have been rolling. 

Denver vs New England - coin flip. Denver SHOULD win, Peyton needs this game to not look like a playoff choker, but Belichick genuinely seems to own him. If Peyton loses to Brady in another home field AFC title game, then Belichick owns him like A Rod owns spite and hatred of fans worldwide. 

I think the NFC winner will win it all to be honest. Patriots and Broncos fans should both be rooting for Seattle - I think away from their 12th man support, Seattle is the easier matchup for them.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey guys any one know were I can watch a stream of the game please inbox. 

Thnx.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God I hope Denver and Seattle win. I'm sick of seeing New England and San Francisco always in the Championship game picture. Not a fan of Manning either but would rather see him in the Super Bowl than Brady and Belichick again. Also tired of seeing 49ers in the NFC Championship game again for a third year in a row like the Patriots. Would love to see the Wisconsin alumni, Russell Wilson get a win the Super Bowl.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I believe in BLOUNT DA GAWD to put down Benedict Welker & that ****** Peyton.

Another year, another time Belichick/Brady ruins Peyton's chances to be the GOAT.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Go Broncos and Team Aderrall.

I'm jealous of the Pats, just flat out hate the 49ers and their arrogant fans though. Nothing against Pats fans, I know a lot of them who live around here and are cool guys and they've been fans for years and years. 75% of the 49ers "fans" didn't give a shit about them until KapaMania ran wild last year and for that reason I hope they're bandwagoning asses get sent home with authority. Where were all the 49ers fans who came out of the woodwork last year during the Nolan/Singleterry era? Definition of fair weather fans.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Broncos/Patriots will depend on the Patriots running game I think. If they and Blount can run like they have in recent weeks, they have a very good chance to win because they can play ball control and keep the Broncos offense off the field. If they cannot and are forced to pass 40 times it will likely mean they have to match points with Denver all game. With no Gronk I don't see this happening.

Seattle/49ers is going to come down to who makes more plays. Sounds like an obvious statement, but I think it's true. It's a pretty even matchup, with home field presenting a slight edge to Seattle. 49ers are on a roll though, and Seattle has not played particularly well the last month. It's going to be close and probably low scoring.

Good games both of them though.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm so fucking nervous doe.

BELIEVE IN :brady2


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsmQ2uwItKU#t=6

bama

So pumped because of this.


PS:
SF ruins the end tbh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL all y'all Niners haters. :lol



pryme tyme said:


> 75% of the 49ers "fans" didn't give a shit about them until KapaMania ran wild last year and for that reason I hope they're bandwagoning asses get sent home with authority. Where were all the 49ers fans who came out of the woodwork last year during the Nolan/Singleterry era? Definition of fair weather fans.


:lol 

2009 average attendance at Candlestick Park for 49ers games: 69,732/total attendance: 557,856/capacity %: 99.3%

2010 average attendance at Candlestick Park for 49ers games, a year in which the Niners had not eight but seven home games in San Francisco and started the 2010 campaign with an 0-5 record, their worst start since 1979 in a dump facility in the worst part of the city: 69,732/total attendance: 488,124 (remember, seven games, not eight)/capacity %: 99.3% 

2011 average attendance at Candlestick Park for 49ers games: 69,732/total attendance: 557,856/capacity %: 99.3%

If you're talking about some casual fans on the Internet or whatever, that's just what happens when a team is winning, it's not anything peculiar to one franchise. 

*Ratman*, Kaepernick was born in Wisconsin, and was a Packers fan growing up, if that's any consolation. 

This story: http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...trade-vasectomy-for-broncos-tickets-/4640369/ :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> Go Broncos and Team Aderrall.
> 
> I'm jealous of the Pats, just flat out hate the 49ers and their arrogant fans though. Nothing against Pats fans, I know a lot of them who live around here and are cool guys and they've been fans for years and years. 75% of the 49ers "fans" didn't give a shit about them until KapaMania ran wild last year and for that reason I hope they're bandwagoning asses get sent home with authority. Where were all the 49ers fans who came out of the woodwork last year during the Nolan/Singleterry era? Definition of fair weather fans.


coming from the "redskins fan". :ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I want the Patriots to win, but I think Peyton'll pull through. It'll be a shootout, but I'm taking the Broncos: 41-34.

As for Seattle/San Francisco, I think Wilson will rebound nicely, Marshawn will run wild, and the Seahawks will be victorious: 27-17.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Broncos win 34-24
Seahawks win 17-9


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Magic said:


> coming from the "redskins fan". :ti


Butthurt level is over 9000


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> LOL all y'all Niners haters. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know lol. Only reason I don't like the Niners and Kaep is because they beat Green Bay now two years in a row in the playoffs . And I'm a big Wilson and Wisconsin fan so it would be great to see Russel Wilson in the Super Bowl.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Anybody see that Don Cheadle video package about Manning and Brady that CBS just played? That shit was corny as hell.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Broncos 31-23
Niners 17-12 (Yeah, for some reason I'm going with the Seahawks scoring all field goals)


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not making any exact final score predictions, but Broncos and Seahawks will advance.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Any one mind via inbox giving me a link of the game being streamed please ?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Both teams playing some good defense early this is scary plenty of people thought otherwise.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PI.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Broncos strike first, Brady hasn't proved anything yet he get something going on the offense let's see what he does now.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn Brady was doing well on this drive that penalty might keep them from getting any points on this drive.Brady's face on the sidelines, if these motherfuckers don't get with it ERGHHHHHH


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Talib out...

:shaq


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

STO'd his ass.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Manning to Tamme TD, too easy.Patriots cold blue!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

94 yard TD drive. Defense, hold up now.

Peyton has the defense figured out this far.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eh. Would love to see the Pats win but I'm not expecting it. Honestly I never would've thought they'd have gotten this far anyway. It's literally Tom Brady and a bunch of nobodies while anyone who was a somebody or even was making a name for themselves became injured. Still, can never count the Pats out.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

A song talking about Omaha lol what.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Did anybody expect this score at halftime? Not me. Great effort by the Broncos D.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Patriots need a stop at the start of the half or it's over. I did not think they would or could win this game if they couldn't run the ball. They haven't been able to yet, and haven't shown any signs they will change that in the second half. 

Now the good news for Patriots is the Broncos could have a lot more points, they held them to 2 field goals.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Patriots fate will be determined this 3rd quarter if they don't tie up this game, with the Broncos looking good on offense all points on drives mean double now.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Did anybody expect this score at halftime? Not me. Great effort by the Broncos D.


Well I bet on the 61.5 over...so me neither.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Thought this game would be a bit more high-scoring, but can't complain, it's been decent so far. Now watch 49ers/Seahawks be a shootout or something.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Broncos have to get a touchdown here.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Another mind blowing drive by the Broncos offense, the Patriots defense looks lost and if they don't figure out their problems on defense this game and chance to win will slip through their fingers maybe after this drive?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Pats D just cant stop on 3rd.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I think this touchdown sealed the Patriots' fate.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FUCK YEAH PEYTON!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Rip Patriots if they don't score a TD on their next drive.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Half the quarter gone and a TD... yikes.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't see them coming back here. Best chance was stopping them on that 3rd down play and holding them to a field goal.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If the Broncos get one more lengthy scoring drive, game over.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like the New England Brady's can't perform up to par, like their leader.. Can't wait to see the speeches these Brady fans make once their golden boy loses.. 
" ahh we made it this far with rookies..", "we stillhave all these rings.." BRACE YOURSELVES!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This Knighton guy is pretty bad ass.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

POT ROAST.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Have to throw it to somebody there I would think. Even if you just put it up for grabs, can't get sacked in that spot.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why the fuck didn't they just go for the field goal?



MECCA1 said:


> Looks like the New England Brady's can't perform up to par, like their leader.. Can't wait to see the speeches these Brady fans make once their golden boy loses..
> " ahh we made it this far with rookies..", "we stillhave all these rings.." BRACE YOURSELVES!!


Well, they have made it this far with a bunch of nobodies, so...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Fuck this.


LOL.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Amendola > Welker" - Idiots in August.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Well this drive should be game. Losing Talib pretty much killed the little chance we had. 
Broncos O&D showed up, NE not. 
Im a little sad, but at least we got in the AFC with this team. 
Lets just hope that we dont lose our top guys next year again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm not saying its over, but its over


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

This game is pretty much a bust. Was hoping for a much more competitive game. Hope Seahawk/49ers is much better.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

not a bust for bronco/colts fans. eyton


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

This game has been anti-climatic. I was at least hoping for some fireworks when the weather was pretty fair.

Tom Brady will be 37 next season. New England notoriously stocks draft picks. I think if there is ever a good time to try and unload those picks to make the last stand for Brady and Belichick, it's now. Check the sticker price on Larry Fitzgerald or Andre Johnson.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Good thing this was the early game. What a bore.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

> Roman Reigns ‏@WWERomanReigns 21s
> Game socks! #49ers pic.twitter.com/zDnhuGe5RU


Roman Reigns is ready and those socks look stupid on him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well. Here comes the awful Broncos pass coverage. Manning needs one more long drive here.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's about dam time!

Too late though... :sad:


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


> It's about dam time!
> 
> Too late though... :sad:


Yep, only a INT and a onside kick can save us now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Clutch kick


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam if only Vereen got in, that was our last hope.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

This game is pretty much a carbon copy of the Chargers game against the Broncos last week. This game was never in doubt.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sad Brady on the sidelines must be made into a gif


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, you cant also make a comeback, you need to score earlier.

Broncos were just better today, offense & defense.

GL and HF in the Super Bowl.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wasn't as exciting of a game as I was expecting. Still, the better team won.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well now some of the Brady stans can shut up, but the Manning stans won't be able to keep quiet. Yay.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank you Denver, might actually be able to watch bits of the Superbowl now since I don't have to gag at that horrid team dragging it down. I guess I can live with any three of the teams left now, thouh Seattle/Denver would be the best match up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:brady2 WITH THE :moyes3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

49ers or Seahawks, I don't care just beat the Broncos at the Superbowl. eyton


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Well now some of the Brady stans can shut up, but the Manning stans won't be able to keep quiet. Yay.



About what? I just hope Brady stans stop bringing up playoff success as their only argument as to Brady>peyton because since his last title Brady is now 7-8 in the playoffs. Kind of a shitty win/loss if you ask me. :kobe8


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

NE didn't show up. Still enjoyed seeing them get patted.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm happy Peyton is going back to the SuperBowl.

However, he has to go over. 

His legacy is on the line. If he wins and has a great showing, he is undoubtedly the GOAT. Yes he'd have 2 less than Montana, but Manning shattering every NFL record plus the 2 rings closes the gap.

If Peyton doesn't go over in the SB... may god have mercy on his soul. Not only will he be out of the definitive GOAT talk, but it will back to the "Brady > Peyton" debate and absolutely retarded "Eli v Peyton" talk.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Meh, better team won. Far better, in fact. Still proud of how we played this season, but in the end our lack of playmakers on both sides of the ball were always going to catch up with us. Kinda feel bad for any neutral fans, the game sucked.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Magic said:


> About what? I just hope Brady stans stop bringing up playoff success as their only argument as to Brady>peyton because since his last title Brady is now 7-8 in the playoffs. Kind of a shitty win/loss if you ask me. :kobe8


Manning stans won't keep quiet on how Peyton is the GOAT when 1) they pretty much ignore any QB before Montana 2) this is the easiest offensive era ever for QBs so of course their stats will be inflated 3) there's legitimate arguments made for a number of players.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How does this game suck as bad as some are saying? Especially after one of the most horrid games just two weeks ago where no defense bothered to show up. This game was far far better than that... no combined 90 point yuck fests.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Amendola didn't have one single catch. :banderas 

Broncos deserved this win.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Now that I look at the score, our defense wasnt to bad. Denver had to kick it 3 (?) times. Had only 2 TDs. 

Also, nice TD run from Brady.


...kinda sad now.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Brady with that CAM-like run was the highlight of the game :brady2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Some thoughts:

The better team won

The Montana riders/Brady detractors will most likely have a field day with this especially with those missed deep balls (though other than when Moss was there for a vertical threat deep balls have never been Brady's strongsuit), though I would like to take a moment to say I think it's pretty impressive that the Pats even got to this point with this team dealing with the Hernandez surprise and Gronk's injuries which really hamper the current edition of the Pats offensive gameplan, the laundry list of big defensive injuries and not to mention Brady is throwing to Dobson, the third string tight end, Dobson Ammendola and Edleman which while Edleman is decent isn't exactly what I would call a good recieving corps. Fine season for the Pats in my estimation though Brady didn't exactly light it up today. 

You just never know how games unfold and while the Broncos offense is extremely potent obviously, I think you just have to take the points when you can get them. Wrong decision by Darth Bellichick in my opinion. 

I was surprised that the Broncos interior ate the Pats interior linemen alive. blocking had been a strongsuit for the pats who I thought was going to grind this out 

If the 49ers win, I think the Broncos win the superbowl comfortably as Manning throws it up to Thomas who would kill the 49ers, who while having an awesome front seven are susceptible to the deep ball. If the Hawks win the game I think we have a pretty damn good game on our hands.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> How does this game suck as bad as some are saying? Especially after one of the most horrid games just two weeks ago where no defense bothered to show up. This game was far far better than that... no combined 90 point yuck fests.


Yeah, it wasn't that bad. But then again, I'm a huge Peyton mark. And I didn't immerse myself with the hype machine.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lookin' forward to see what Lynch does in this game.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ah well. Like I said I never in a million years expected the Pats to make it this far this year. The better team definitely won. Hopefully next year when Brady isn't carrying a bunch of nobodies and injuries on his back we can actually see what they have to offer.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Not shocked at all. 

I'm very-no extremely tired of the Patriots management. They refuse to spend money and continually believe the coaching staff can turn water into wine. 

Coaching did the right thing here-throw it deep against a terrible secondary. The problem was they had NOBODY to catch it. Amendola had nothing again this game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Not shocked at all.
> 
> I'm very-no extremely tired of the Patriots management. They refuse to spend money and continually believe the coaching staff can turn water into wine.
> 
> Coaching did the right thing here-throw it deep against a terrible secondary. The problem was they had NOBODY to catch it. Amendola had nothing again this game.


Can't catch an overthrown ball. :kobe


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bring on 49ers/Seahawks!!!!

This stadium is ferocious.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Magic said:


> About what? I just hope Brady stans stop bringing up playoff success as their only argument as to Brady>peyton because since his last title Brady is now 7-8 in the playoffs. Kind of a shitty win/loss if you ask me. :kobe8


Still better than the 4-5 record Manning has since his last ring.

:dance


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

One thing to say is I will get a kick out of people using this to argue Manning > Brady. Because Manning getting a win against Brady and a bunch of second and third stringers is such a definitive argument. :kobe That this made it to the final four in the state they're in is remarkable in of itself. I'll be more interested next year when there's hopefully not a mess of more murder arrests and injuries.

Pulling for the Seacocks now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

GOAT


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> One thing to say is I will get a kick out of people using this to argue Manning > Brady. Because Manning getting a win against Brady and a bunch of second and third stringers is such a definitive argument. :kobe That this made it to the final four in the state they're in is remarkable in of itself. I'll be more interested next year when there's hopefully not a mess of more murder arrests and injuries.
> 
> Pulling for the Seacocks now.


You know what I always got a kick out of? Brady>Peyton because his whole team was way better. Not a very good argument on the other side, is it? :kobe


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol Wilson fumbles to start the game. Not a good sign.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol what a start


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope this is a much better game than the crap Pats/Broncos game.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Magic said:


> Can't catch an overthrown ball. :kobe


They aren't overthrown if they had adequate receivers that weren't 5'8.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope you're not serious.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This game just started and it's already better than that shitty Denver/New England game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Everyone's saying that already. :lol

Should be a good slugfest though. Hopefully.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

5 min into the game and Im not sad anymore that the Pats lost...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SP103 said:


> They aren't overthrown if they had adequate receivers that weren't 5'8.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Not sure what I want to see more. Denver/San Fran or Denver/Seattle.

Either way, I hope Denver wins the Super Bowl.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

So where the fuck are they allowed to hit these receivers?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Magic said:


> You know what I always got a kick out of? Brady>Peyton because his whole team was way better. Not a very good argument on the other side, is it? :kobe


It's a good argument when your team is reduced to a majority of second and third string alongside other rookies, yes.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, these penalties are starting to get a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> It's a good argument when your team is reduced to a majority of second and third string alongside other rookies, yes.



Like Jamie Collins who was a massive upgrade?


I recall pats fans say injuries didnt matter for the Colts so lol @ at these excuses now. If we didn't have an excuse, neither do you and no I don't care that GRONK was one of the injuries or that Talib got hurt during the game. You guys got man handled.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Fcking insane run by Kap.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Holy shit what a run by Kaep :kaep


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If this Seahawks D doesn't turn up, Kap will rush for 200 yards tonight.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That wasn't a TD.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I might be talking out of my ass here since I don't get too many 49ers games since im not in or near the area and if I am off base please help me out, but anytime I watch a 49ers game I notice that for all the hype that Patrick Willis got after his rookie year and continues to get being touted as being every bit as good if not better than a prime Ray Lewis, it is always Bowman who seems to jump out at me always making the crucial game changing plays. Meanwhile Willis while a solid run defender seems to be the guy running to chase a broken containment. From my perspective Bowman just seems to be the superior inside linebacker without near the hype. Maybe someone more qualified to speak on the 49ers or nfc west can help me out. Has Willis been hampered by injuries or is he gameplanned on more because of his name or something?


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone got a gif yet of brady facepalming when he looked up at the score? Nothing on google yet about todays game, but i need a few for soem mouthy ass Patriot fans


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Well done ref.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Anyone got a gif yet of brady facepalming when he looked up at the score? Nothing on google yet about todays game, but i need a few for soem mouthy ass Patriot fans


http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/01/tom-brady-afc-championship/


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BALDWIN


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Magic said:


> Like Jamie Collins who was a massive upgrade?
> 
> 
> I recall pats fans say injuries didnt matter for the Colts so lol @ at these excuses now. If we didn't have an excuse, neither do you and no I don't care that GRONK was one of the injuries or that Talib got hurt during the game. You guys got man handled.


Gronk and Talib were two of like everyone, and tbh I never thought the team looked too good even at the beginning of the year. But yes we got manhandled, I would hope Peyton would've been able to manhandle us given the shape our team was in and I'm surprised there wasn't a manhandling so much earlier this season.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lurking for comments on ESPN. Patriots fans are so damn inbred.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Neither of these teams look like they can compete with the Broncos

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

Knew the Broncos would win easy, the superbowl is theirs to lose.

It's official, i've bandwagon jumped from the steelers - broncos.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BEAST MODE


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

BEAST MODE! :mark:


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

BRACE YOURSELVES INCOMING SKITTLES RAIN!!!!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Manning is about to solidify himself as the GOAT at the Superbowl.



I type this as I watch Lynch torch the 49ers.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What a fucking beast.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What a TD!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That call makes no sense... he was getting hit as he was throwing and that clearly affected the ball... o wait, right, calls don't have to make jack shit sense anymore in this league.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cmon Wilson, this isn't Madden 04 where you can run around all backfield thinking you can outrun these DE's.... Run UPFIELD!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WOAH!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit! Seattle leads!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Watching Harbaugh throw a tantrum never gets old. I don't mind the 49'ers but his whining gets annoying.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Goddamn. That was painful to watch. RIP Bowman's knee.

As far as the play goes... I'm not sure how that got ruled as Seattle's ball. And now they are saying it is not reviewable? Huh?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn man, dude held onto the ball with a freaky injury like that happened. That was ugly.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, SF got the ball they should have had anyway. Just a freak few plays there... just wish they didn't show that replay over and over and over...

Stupid stupid throw... he seems to be suffering from a bit of ego this year, the same thing that has hurt many second years. Hopefully he comes back next year and learns the lesson.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, Kaep...


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

double post


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Kaep's going clutch up in this bitch.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

INT!! This game is over.

My bad for the double post.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Beautiful defensive play.. cannot blame Kaepernik for that one... that is what I love to see from a defense!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Seattle/Denver in the SB!


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

Crapernick 8)


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao @ Sherman


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

fk they calling time for?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Denver and Seattle. This should be an interesting Super Bowl.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Denver wins SB!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy shit at that ending run. Much more exciting game than the Pats/Broncos, that's for sure.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Sherman talks like somebody insulted his mama.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lmao RICHARD SHERMAN! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao @ Sherman again

That was the GOAT postgame interview.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Kaep totally pulled a Tony Romo to end it!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Plz get off of his dick, ESPN.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

As a Green Bay fan, YES!!! It's that time of the year for Vernon Davis to start crying,,

Also Sherman cutting a WWE like promo...haha


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SHERMAN SNAPPIN :ti


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol Sherman let his heel persona shine through in that post-game interview!!


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

Sherman: "We take what we want, and after we win the Superbowl from the Denver Broncos, Michael Crabtree, we comin for you ....."


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

Congrats to Seahawk fans.. goodluck


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope Richard Sherman gets Vladimir Konstantinov'd.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuckin' Sherman. :lol

WWE should sign him, he'd make a great heel with bad-ass mic skills like that.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well it's official Seahawks vs the Broncos at the Super Bowl.I wonder without the 12 man and the lack of experience being in a huge game how will these young lions play.Now they stepped up today versus a very game Niners team today, but it's a whole different beast versus Peyton Manning and that offense good luck.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Great pro wrestling promo. He'd make a great heel. Also, man Erin Andrews' face was priceless.

WWE Sasha Banks ‏@SashaBanksWWE 1m 
Richard Sherman promo skills ?? #Seahawks


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao so fucking ghetto, that was embarrassing


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Sherman's interview = GOAT


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

That Sherman pipe bomb was great.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sherman won't be talking so big when Peyton rips him and that defense some brand new assholes.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder if Sherman is talking shit if Peyton burns his ass up and you know he will lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I legit called Denver vs. Seattle in the Super Bowl before the season started. 

Shermans post game interview was GOAT :lmao


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

So what's the story behind Sherman and Crabtree? Sherman was acting like a bitch at the end.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Sherman with the greatest post game interview in history. "Try me with a sorry reciever like Crabtree" lmao. The game winning play + talking shit to Crabtree + The Reggie Miller choke taunt to Kap + The post game interview was the greatest sequence of events I've ever seen.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn, Sherman. :cena6


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Denver already won SB.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The best offense vs. The best defense. Shit is poetic.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Denver already won SB.


I think so too, but we should let the Seahawk fans enjoy the build up.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ratman said:


> I legit called Denver vs. Seattle in the Super Bowl before the season started.
> 
> Shermans post game interview was GOAT :lmao


Samesies. Finally, my preseason prediction comes true! 

Broncos win 38-20.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

:ex::clap


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

That Sherman interview was amazing. Goodell shit his pants seeing that on his airwaves and that makes it all the more worth it.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> Sherman with the greatest post game interview in history. "Try me with a sorry reciever like Crabtree" lmao. The game winning play + talking shit to Crabtree + The Reggie Miller choke taunt to Kap + The post game interview was the greatest sequence of events I've ever seen.


:clap

Erin Andrews looked shook as shit, lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I like to see Sherman call these Broncos WR's and TE's sorry receivers because your going to need buy the house every play on them if not Sherman you'll be a victim like every other defender.Now Sherman needs to have like ten tackles and be involved in the SB if not I would call his ass out after the game.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Richard Sherman is the CM Punk of American football.

Richard Sherman is the Kanye West of American football.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The Alex Smith curse continues. :kaep


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

checkcola said:


> :ex::clap


Lol but really. Richard Sherman is the Chael Sonnen of American football.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Game opens at Seattle (-1). If gambling were legal, I would put a lot on the Broncos. That line seems way too low. I bet it's at 3 by Friday.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Every Wisconsin fans dream has come true. Two of the best Wisconsin players in recent years, Montee Ball vs. Russell Wilson in the Super Bowl :mark:.


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

VinceRussoDaGawd said:


>


You beat me to it!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Jake Roberts said:


> :clap
> 
> Erin Andrews looked shook as shit, lol


Strahan just called out Sherman for scaring Erin Andrews. :lmao


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Richard Sherman vs Michael Crabtree at Wrestlemania 30


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Richard Sherman vs Michael Crabtree at Wrestlemania 30


As long as Goodell is guest referee. Book it, Vince.


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

DON'T YOU EVER TALK ABOUT ME!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> As long as Goodell is guest referee. Book it, Vince.


Vince probably already on the phone to get it done.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

VinceRussoDaGawd said:


>










Gonna need that GOAT promo in print.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Tater said:


> Strahan just called out Sherman for scaring Erin Andrews. :lmao


:lol Comedy gold, seriously though it's always nice to see anything that isn't the typical proper shit that most athletes go through the motions with. Rather have somebody speak their mind at the time, a lot more entertaining.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:ti


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:ti I wanted the 49ers to win but Sherman is a damn fool.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I was rooting for the Niners because of :kaep, but what a game. Went 0-2 on my picks this week, but at least I enjoyed one of the games.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

So the popular preseason superbowl picks came true? How often does that happen?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Sarcasm1 said:


> So the popular preseason superbowl picks came true? How often does that happen?


Seriously. I can't even take pride in the fact that I picked the SB this year. A fuck load of people who made SB picks got it right lol


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> So the popular preseason superbowl picks came true? How often does that happen?




Rarely ever. Should be great. My preseason pick was 49ers/Broncos.

I still have Denver taking this whole thing. When manning gets his 2nd ring He'll be the greatest of all time.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol sherman. aint even mad


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SHERMAN LMFAO!!! 

Man let's hope the snow does not severely affect the game that day.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hope Denver wins the Super Bowl. Get some people off of Manning's back.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

If Sherman were to plant a tree in his front yard, it wouldn't be a Crabtree.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sherman's promo was awesome, like something from 80's WWF but more importantly does anyone have a .gif of the slow motion Tom Brady facepalm because I need to plaster it all over SoupBro's rep page.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Donks favored vs the consensus #1 team in the league who just beat the consensus #2 team in the league :ti


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

McQueen said:


> Sherman's promo was awesome, like something from 80's WWF but more importantly does anyone have a .gif of the slow motion Tom Brady facepalm because I need to plaster it all over SoupBro's rep page.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Amazing.


----------



## bootleg42 (Feb 1, 2013)

McQueen said:


> Sherman's promo was awesome, like something from 80's WWF but more importantly does anyone have a .gif of the slow motion Tom Brady facepalm because I need to plaster it all over SoupBro's rep page.


It was a better promo than what 95% of the WWE locker room can cut.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Was Brady still sick? There were a few times he looked like he needed a bucket to puke into.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So Niners gonna be without Iupati and Bowman until like week 10 next season?


----------



## canuckster (Apr 2, 2012)

The Absolute said:


>


Peyton Manning, we're coming for you N***a


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Seahawks gonna roll the Broncos since the AFC is the vastly inferior conference this year.

Chiefs Suck, Ravens Suck, Colts Suck, Pats Suck, Donkeys Suck, Steelers Suck, Bengals Suck.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

May have been posted but 

:lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Seahawks gonna roll the Broncos since the AFC is the vastly inferior conference this year.
> 
> Chiefs Suck, Ravens Suck, Colts Suck, Pats Suck, Donkeys Suck, Steelers Suck, Bengals Suck.


You suck man.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

From the beginning of the season, the only 2 teams who had a shot at winning the Super Bowl were Seattle and SF


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sherman is such a piece of shit. As if the taunting wasn't enough, the interview was ridiculous.

Between the cheating, Carroll, and Sherman...there is nothing likable about Seattle.

I hope Denver rolls them by 40.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Sherman is ready for his WWE debut and promo.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Shermans Twitter:

"A lion doesn't concern himself with the opinions of a sheep."

:clap


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Maybe someone should shave his ugly ass dreads then

Also








:mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I always really liked Sherman. Even when he would talk shit and fuck with people. But all of that (with Erin Andrews, Ed Werder, post game conference, and on field taunting) made me think - 'what a douche.'

But Kaepernick to Crabtree in the right corner of the endzone in big games doesn't really work.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Randy Moss comes down with that. Crabs ain't no Moss.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

TheJack said:


> Shermans Twitter:
> 
> "A lion doesn't concern himself with the opinions of a sheep."
> 
> :clap


:steebiej

:clap


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

TheJack said:


> Shermans Twitter:
> 
> "A lion doesn't concern himself with the opinions of a sheep."
> 
> :clap


The media's gonna eat this shit up for the next two weeks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This should be a great matchup. Best secondary vs best passing game. I'm looking forward to this one more than any other SB in recent years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So the Broncos have only punted once this post-season....


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Peyton knows what's on the line in this SB. He'll show up and get another ring.*


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Can't believe all the people here acting like Denver has already won. I would take Seattle all day. Peyton has not faced a defense this season that's anything like that. The weather is going to be more conducive to the Seahawks style of play as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

In my biased opinion...

Broncos win huge. Seahawks can't stop the offense, they abandon their run game, and try to play catchup with Wilson.

No offense to Wilson, he's not ready to win a Super Bowl by himself. Especially without his top two WRs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yall will learn to not doubt Team Adderall


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Mikey Damage said:


> In my biased opinion...
> 
> Broncos win huge. Seahawks can't stop the offense, they abandon their run game, and try to play catchup with Wilson.
> 
> No offense to Wilson, he's not ready to win a Super Bowl by himself. Especially without his top two WRs.


How are Baldwin and Tate anything but his top two WRs?

Rice and Harvin have not played almost all year. It's not as if he's having to learn how to play with new guys.

There is not an offense the Seahawks can't give a lot of trouble to. I say that as an objective observer. They have so much more talent than San Diego and New England it's not even funny.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Broncos will win, but it might be a close one. And Peyton will be Super Bowl MVP.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah, that's not my point. I don't see Seattle having the weapons to win if they have to pass to catch up. Whether Baldwin and Tate are the now the #1 and #2 guys doesn't really matter. I don't buy them as guys who can make the huge play to win the game. 

Peyton already won a Super Bowl against an elite defense. That 2006 Bears team was just as good as this Seahawks team defensively (if not better). He'll be fine. He'll be able to do what he wants, like he pretty much has been able to all season. Seattle's defense isn't a wall. You can score on them.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> In my biased opinion...
> 
> Broncos win huge. Seahawks can't stop the offense, they abandon their run game, and try to play catchup with Wilson.
> 
> No offense to Wilson, he's not ready to win a Super Bowl by himself. Especially without his top two WRs.


Agreed.

The Seahawks' defense is big time. If there's one defense in the league equipped to handle this Denver offense it's Seattle's, but lets not forget who we're talking about here. It's Manning, it's Moreno, it's Welker, it's Demariyus Thomas, it's Julius Thomas, it's Eric Decker. You're not stopping this offense. You can maybe hope to contain it somewhat and maybe Sherman and those boys can do that to some degree. But at the end of the day your best case scenario is holding them under 30 points which I believe Seattle is capable of doing. But then it falls on essentially just Lynch and Wilson to make plays and put up points. With Rice and Harvin I say this is gonna be a hell of a game, but that's not the case.

I think now Seattle starts looking a lot more like a Carolina where they're relying on their defense to make big plays and for their offense to manage a few points and avoiding turnovers. It'll be fun though. Denver's defense is what? 27th? So it might not be that hard for Wilson and them to put up points. We're getting the best possible game regardless.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

Greg Roman needs to go.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kaep needs to learn what throws he can and cannot make.

I see nothing wrong with the 49ers coaching staff. From Harbaugh to the coordinators. We still got a top 5 coaching staff.

I do look forward to the emergence of Marcus Lattimore. If those knees are healthy...

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Next Frank Gore. Injury plagued in college....super career in the NFL.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't see why anyone is assuming Harvin won't be playing in the SB. He was only out because he didn't pass the concussion tests. Ya gotta think he will be fine with another 2 weeks to heal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Patriots didn't win! :mark:

The 49ers didn't win! :mark:

Some other teams won :mark:

SEVENBURG :mark:

Seriously though, should be a great superbowl. Hopefully Wilson doesn't crumble in the big game against possibly the best all time, Papa John.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tater said:


> I don't see why anyone is assuming Harvin won't be playing in the SB. He was only out because he didn't pass the concussion tests. Ya gotta think he will be fine with another 2 weeks to heal.


he's percy harvin...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

JM said:


> The Patriots didn't win! :mark:


:jose


Manning gonna go HAM.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I hope manning beats the seahawks by 50, or better yet Bane shows up and blows the whole thing up. :mk1charlie4


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Tater said:


> I don't see why anyone is assuming Harvin won't be playing in the SB. He was only out because he didn't pass the concussion tests. Ya gotta think he will be fine with another 2 weeks to heal.


Because he's a lazy pothead always looking for an excuse to get paid without doing any work. Probably can't pass the tests because of his crippling "migraines". Asshole.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lel at anyone calling Sherman an idiot. He's one of the smartest guys in the NFL and I guarantee he's better than the starting corner on your favorite team. He's a massive shit talker. So the fuck what? He backs it up. This isn't like a guy like Stevie Johnson that talks a lot of shit but puts up mediocre numbers. Sherman is the best corner in the NFL and made one of the biggest plays of the season. He had every right to talk shit.

And lel @ everyone in this thread ignoring how Welker injured Talib on an illegal play. Great to see how unbiased everyone is. When Marcus Cannon leg whipped Charles Johnson on MNF all of you were in here crying but Welker takes out Talib using an illegal pick and it's crickets.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

got my Seattle vs Denver pick correct. Don't know who to pick for that game. Tough one


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BB calling out Welker in his press conference this morning. This is a fucking disgrace. And it's even worse that he won't get punished for it. Hell he didn't even get a fucking flag for it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It was a PICK PLAY, why the fuck would he be punished?



Notorious said:


> And lel @ everyone in this thread ignoring how Welker injured Talib on an illegal play. Great to see how unbiased everyone is. When Marcus Cannon leg whipped Charles Johnson on MNF all of you were in here crying but Welker takes out Talib using an illegal pick and it's crickets.


Those are two _completely_ different things, bro. Leg whipping someone isn't part of any play in the NFL, while pick plays happen literally every game (CHIEFS). I don't know whether Welker's pick was dirty or not, but it happened within the domain of things that happen all the time in games. Cannon's leg whip is not within that domain. Cannon is clearly a bitch. Of course Welker's intention was to set a pick on Talib. To take him out of the game, though? I highly doubt that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The guy lowered his fucking helmet and aimed to take Talib out. Fuck off. It was a dirty fucking play.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

People lowering their helmets to hit other players happens 500 fucking times every game. If Talib didn't get hurt, this would be a non-story. You're the biased one here, bud. Not us.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

If Peyton doesn't retire after the SB he's the new Brett


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> If Peyton doesn't retire after the SB he's the new Brett


Would you retire after a record setting season like that??? Hell no he's got at least another good year or 2 left in him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I didn't know in pick plays the intention was to take the fucking DB out of the game and injure him. You learn something new everyday though.

Welker is a grade A piece of fucking shit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PREACH, Stephen A. :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Would you retire after a record setting season like that??? Hell no he's got at least another good year or 2 left in him


I think if the Broncos win, he calls it a career and rides off into the sunset just like Elway did.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Noto, how the fuck does Talib being injured affect this game? The Patriots had 3 points through 3 quarters. To quote Stephen A. Smith: "Peyton Manning showed up to play, and Tom Brady didn't." Having Talib in the game isn't going to make the Patriots offense competent, he isn't going to make Brady complete those deep passes, he isn't going to make Blount and Ridley be able to run the ball well, and he isn't going to make the Patriots win this game. Even without him, the Patriots D limited Denver to 26 points, which is pretty fucking good. The blame for this loss goes squarely on the shoulders of Tom Brady and the offense. Stop looking for a fucking scapegoat.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

People get hurt in football, no one fucking care about that asshole Talib. How are people supposed to feel sorry for a guy who the Pats brought in as a mercenary.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not making Talib getting the injured the fucking scapegoat you fucking moron. Brady was significantly outplayed, the RB's gave us nothing and the pass rush was non-existant. Obviously Talib covering DT instead of Dennard and Dennard on Decker instead of Logan Ryan would've been significant but I'm not blaming the loss on that.

Doesn't change the fact that it was an absolute dirty fucking play. Fuck outta here with that shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Say what you will, but I don't think this is dirty. He hit him shoulder to shoulder, and didn't lower his helmet and level him like some Kam Chancellor/Dashon Goldson-level hit. I think he certainly ran into Talib intentionally. I also think he certainly didn't intend to knock him out of the game. If Talib didn't get hurt, this wouldn't be a story.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well he did get hurt. And this is a story. Unfortunately there won't be any justice for Brother Talib.

We'll just have to settle for Welker choking in the Super Bowl again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

In the preseason, it was 27-7 before Peyton ran to the bench crying in the 2nd Quarter. Should be more of the same in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Peyton is such a master. The biggest drive to me was the opening drive of the 2nd half when Payton killed half the clocked and made it a 3 score game. The Pats never had any chance of building any momentum. Manning definitely shouldnt retire after this year. I don't see any real challenger in the AFC unless the Pats gets some weapons, the Colts get a defense, or the Bengals or Chiefs get an elite QB.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Well he did get hurt. And this is a story. Unfortunately there won't be any justice for Brother Talib.
> 
> We'll just have to settle for Welker choking in the Super Bowl again.
> 
> ...


We both have that to look forward to, Brother Noto. :kobe3

Plz apologize for calling me a moron. No need for that sort of behavior ITT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I am sorry Brandon. I had a moment. I'm pretty calm about it compared to yesterday. Yesterday I prob would've given you a death threat.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's okay. I'm sure I was pretty headed when that ****** Non-Hodgkin lymphoma bitch-ass ..... Cannon took out CJ.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I cannot defend Brother Cannon's actions. He made a mistake and hopefully the good Lord forgave him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Panthers got the win and still won w/o CJ, so I ain't mad anymore. :draper2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Unfortunately after bitch ass Wesley Welker's actions, the Pats fell.

It's ok though. I am rooting for the Seahawks because Sherman is GOAT and him making the Simpletons cry will be glorious.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't like Sherman, simply because of his pettiness on First Take. No issue w/ him shitting on Crabtree, though - Dude's quite the diva receiver (which thankfully is dying off).


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

1. 

Looked up Shermans wiki page, found this gem:
"Sherman graduated in 2010 from Stanford with a degree in Communication..."

:




Algernon said:


> Peyton is such a master. The biggest drive to me was the opening drive of the 2nd half when Payton killed half the clocked and made it a 3 score game. The Pats never had any chance of building any momentum. Manning definitely shouldnt retire after this year. I don't see any real challenger in the AFC unless the Pats gets some weapons, the Colts get a defense, or the Bengals or Chiefs get an elite QB.


Well, a healthy Patriots team is a real challenger.


Im a bit surprised that the Broncos are favorit tbh. 

PS:
And Talib injury didnt change the outcome of the game. The defense somehow only allowed 26 points, the best any defense did not-named Chargers.
Again the offense showed up late, but this time it was too late. Also Brady overthrew 2 balls in the first half that couldve been easy 20+ yards.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Broncos are only favored because of trying to balance the public money and everyone has a boner for Peyton Favre. Everyone knows the Seahawks are the better team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I wasn't too fond of what he did on First Take either. But anyway, on to my highly anticipated Pats offseason wishlist (Which may or may not be realistic)

- Cut Amendola and ban him from the city.
- Re-sign Edelman.
- Re-sign Talib.
- Trade Ryan Mallett to the Browns for their 1st round pick
- Draft Timmy Jernigan and Jace Amaro
- Sign Eric Decker
- Sign Jairus Byrd


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Richard Sherman himself wrote a column this morning for MMQB about the end of the game, his interview, bullying, and more.

http://mmqb.si.com/2014/01/20/richard-sherman-interview-michael-crabtree/



Spoiler: Sherman's Column






> What a night, and what a finish.
> 
> Near midnight I still had about 70 unread text messages from friends and family, most of which read, “Best interview ever!” Many of my Twitter mentions were less supportive. My body ached. I was thrilled and proud and upset, all at once.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Upbringing ain't no excuse to act like a street raised jack ass. You gettin paid Sherman, fucking act like it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Yeah I wasn't too fond of what he did on First Take either. But anyway, on to my highly anticipated Pats offseason wishlist (Which may or may not be realistic)
> 
> - Cut Amendola and ban him from the city.
> - Re-sign Edelman.
> ...


Seems reasonable, especially w/ ~$6M in cap space. :lelbron

Carolina's got ~$16M in cap space, but there's tons of quality players that are expiring (Hardy/Gross/Wharton/Mitchell/Munnerlyn/LaFell/Ginn/Florence/Gano).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd assume bringing back Kraken is the #1 priority.


As far as Sherman goes, if you don't want him trash talking then shut him up. Dominate the matchup, kick his ass on the field. That's how you shut a shit talker up. I'm sick of all these PC athletes that hide how they really feel because they're scared of getting criticized. They put on this fake humble persona when in reality they're the complete opposite. Sherman is himself. And that's why I respect him so much. 

Trash talking and sports go hand in hand. It's a shame about the direction all sports, not just the NFL are taking. Talks of taking away a touchdown if a guy taunts. The fuck? NBA players can't even talk to each other without getting technicals. It's lame as fuck. If you can't deal with trash talking and taunting then stop fucking watching sports. Go watch The Young & the Restless.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Notorious said:


> Yeah I wasn't too fond of what he did on First Take either. But anyway, on to my highly anticipated Pats offseason wishlist (Which may or may not be realistic)
> 
> - Cut Amendola and ban him from the city.
> - Re-sign Edelman.
> ...


- Sign Jimmy Graham. 

Him and Gronk....:lenny




Im not serious...


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Bull fucking shit Sherman went over to politely wish Crabtree a good game.

Just read the guy's body language as he's interacting with Crabtree. What a colossal douchebag.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm surprised at Belichick griping about the pick. Goes into detail - "that's all I'm going to say about that."


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> lel at anyone calling Sherman an idiot. He's one of the smartest guys in the NFL and I guarantee he's better than the starting corner on your favorite team. He's a massive shit talker. So the fuck what? He backs it up. This isn't like a guy like Stevie Johnson that talks a lot of shit but puts up mediocre numbers. Sherman is the best corner in the NFL and made one of the biggest plays of the season. He had every right to talk shit.
> 
> And lel @ everyone in this thread ignoring how Welker injured Talib on an illegal play. Great to see how unbiased everyone is. When Marcus Cannon leg whipped Charles Johnson on MNF all of you were in here crying but Welker takes out Talib using an illegal pick and it's crickets.
> 
> ...





Notorious said:


> BB calling out Welker in his press conference this morning. This is a fucking disgrace. And it's even worse that he won't get punished for it. Hell he didn't even get a fucking flag for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Notorious said:


> The guy lowered his fucking helmet and aimed to take Talib out. Fuck off. It was a dirty fucking play.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Notorious said:


> I didn't know in pick plays the intention was to take the fucking DB out of the game and injure him. You learn something new everyday though.
> 
> Welker is a grade A piece of fucking shit.
> 
> ...





Notorious said:


> I'm not making Talib getting the injured the fucking scapegoat you fucking moron. Brady was significantly outplayed, the RB's gave us nothing and the pass rush was non-existant. Obviously Talib covering DT instead of Dennard and Dennard on Decker instead of Logan Ryan would've been significant but I'm not blaming the loss on that.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that it was an absolute dirty fucking play. Fuck outta here with that shit.
> 
> ...




So what are your thoughts on the Pats running the exact same play on an early possession that ended hurting Cromartie and almost taking him out of the game(which would have meant that Broncos were without their two starting corners). :kobe8


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Magic said:


> So what are your thoughts on the Pats running the exact same play on an early possession that ended hurting Cromartie and almost taking him out of the game(which would have meant that Broncos were without their two starting corners). :kobe8


Boston minds = "does not compute"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I dont remember that play but regardless, two wrongs don't make a right.

So try again :kobe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Notorious said:


> I dont remember that play but regardless, two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> So try again :kobe
> 
> ...


You would if DRC got injured on that play. :kobe8


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Noto calm down. Fucking moron is a bit too much. I know you're more irate at the Pats losing than some random dude on the internet, but yeah, that's over the line smokey.


What injury did Talib suffer? I need to know before I call him a scared coward.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I am calm.

Rib injury on that play IIRC.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I think the Sherman postgame interview is getting blown out of proportion, I have no prolem with trash talking or with what he said (Crabtree is a sorry receiver lol) however he looked like a roid ragging moron when he said it. He should learn to act cocky when he trash talks not someone who's overdosing on the roids.

Anyways the Super Bowl will be immense, #1 Offence vs. #1 Defence, Peyton has beaten an excellent caliber defence in the super bowl before, this time though Rex Grossman isn't the QB.

I've never watched a Broncos super bowl live before so i'm excited, I think we edge out the win though, DT TD to shut Sherman up eyton


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ok then Talib is a fucking coward...unless the injury was so severe it could've killed him, ie punctured lung/heart etc. 

This is the AFC title game. You don't play another one after this one if you lose.

Scared coward imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Starting to think the people that hate Sherman are the people that have never won in their life or been competitive in any way. Not sure why anyone is making a big deal about what he said after his post game interview(unless you just thought he sounded like an idiot), but the trash talking was hardly over the line.

edit: lel @ metalx saying the same thing.

Not sure what he said on first take.



Notorious said:


> I dont remember that play but regardless, two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> So try again :kobe
> 
> ...


There was no wrongs, just pick plays. They happen. They're illegal. They need to get called more often to prevent this, it isn't on the players just doing what they're supposed to do on a pick. Picks are pretty bush league tbh.




OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> You would if DRC got injured on that play. :kobe8


He was injured on that play.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MrMr plz refrain from criticizing Brother Talib. He needs our prayers, not hate.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

lol @ welker intentionally trying to hurt Talib.

u mad Belichick :kobe


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sherman has been talking shit all morning and last night on Twitter, but Crabtree seems to be no-selling it on his page.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol no selling? he responded and called him a tv that guy that only made 'one' play. pretty sure crabtree is gotten to.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Magic said:


> Not sure what he said on first take.


He talked about he's a better person than Skip, how he's accomplished more in his 24 years on this earth than Skip has in his 60+, how Skip wishes he could be Sherman. Shit like that. He as trash talking Skip Bayless on his own show. :westbrook3


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Patriots Needs heading into the 2014 Offseason (FIRST TIER NEEDS)

1. *GETTING HEALTHY:* This is obviously the big one here, as the biggest improvement from the 2013 Patriots to the 2014 Patriots will be the returns of Mayo, Vollmer, Wilfork, GRONK, Talib seemingly, & everybody else who has been fighting through New England's new injury "curse" it seems. I know it's all WHAT IF's, but if we have a healthy Gronkowski & Talib the last two years I doubt we lose against the Ravens or the Broncos. Our two most valuable players outside of Brady and they're both hurt for the AFC Championship game two years in a row? Fuck man. The impact both have on the team is tremendous and to have both off the field in our most crucial games every year (If Gronk is fully healthy for the second Superbowl against the Giants, Patriots take that one with ease) has easily cost New England at least one championship out of the last three for sure.

2. *SKILL POSITION PLAYERS PLZ:* Julian Edelman is our number one target, and that really has to change. Edelman's fucking great and all and can easily fill the Welker role (as evidenced) in perhaps an even better capacity than Wes ever did, also making INSANE contributions to the return game. It's obvious the love between the organization and Edelman is mutual, so resigning him is definitely a priority. When it comes to outside acquisitions, at least one wide receiver and one tight end must be added. Hell, I would love for Belichick to go out there and horde as many receivers/TEs as possible so that when the inevitable occurs and Gronkowski gets injured once again, Tom actually has something to work with. At least two more GOOD targets MUST be acquired this offseason, hopefully veterans through trade or free agency, not the draft as we all know the growing problems when it comes to wide receivers.

The free agent that makes the most sense is _Anquan Boldin_ for me. Veteran player who doesn't rely on speed (so age isn't a factor), but a big game presence that can at the same time help out a guy like Aaron Dobson, who will no doubt progress heading into next year. KT85 is no better than a 4th string wideout. New England can also grab _Emmanuel Sanders_, a guy that they coveted last offseason, in free agency without a draft pick. That would give us Boldin, Dobson, & Sanders as outside targets while Edelman mans the slot where he should be, & KT85/Collie/whoever else can be there for depth alongside Slater. I'm willing to bet that for GRONK insurance, Belichick goes out and grabs _Scott Chandler_, a proven tight end who can find the end zone and has NE trouble in the past, seems like a Belichick move to me and a move that I'm very confident will actually happen.

& as for Amendola, I never want to see that scrub in a Patriots uniform ever again. However, cutting him would COST New England money, so having him around in camp to "prove himself" might be the best option here. I'm all for cutting that POS though, been terrible for us pretty much all year in perhaps the second worst free agent signing (Adalius says HEY) of the Belichick era. When it comes to running backs we're good, Blount should be resigned unless he wants a big deal, he's simply a luxury piece as we already have Ridley & Vereen here anyways, but I would sign him.

3. *Defensive Tackle:* Yes, Wilfork is coming back, and yes I believe he'll be effective next season as he's just that type of player. However, a stud DT who can play under Wilfork and eventually be the guy should be the priority here. There are ALOT of great DE/DTs that are free agents (including Arthur Jones, who could wanna come over and play right next to his bro Chandler), but I think the route we go is to draft a guy like _Stephon Tuitt_ at the end of the first round to put behind Wilfork. We NEED to help out Jones & NINK though, and it all starts with having anybody besides two scrubs play at DT. If Wilfork doesn't get hurt again (SEE; GETTING HEALTHY) and we get a first rounder out there with him, we could have a BEAST front 7.

4. *Interior O-Line:* Logan Mankins got wrecked on a few plays last night, but that's a rare thing and doesn't stop him from being one of the nastiest motherfuckers in the NFL. Vollmer (gettin' healthy baby!) and Solder are top of the line tackles, which leaves the inconsistency of the right guard position and the abysmal play of Ryan Wendell to clear up. CENTER is priority, and I wouldn't be surprised if the Pats picked up one in the draft with the Texans second rounder that they get for Ryan Mallett. Rookie interior lineman have the highest starting success rate of any position in the NFL, so don't be surprised if we nab a guy like _Bryan Stork_ to protect Brady, as Wendell nearly got Tom Terrific killed on numerous occasions and was a huge factor in Knighton's excellent game last night, the main factor actually. 

5. *Cornerback:* New England actually has a number one corner, but Dennard should be a third string while the abysmal Kyle Arringston should be a fourth string. Logan Ryan looks promising, but don't be surprised if New England adds a bigger corner to supplement Aqib Talib & the gang. With Talib healthy, the team's pass defense is actually pretty damn good, but without Talib they fall apart as Dennard can't cover most number ones. Totally see a veteran presence being brought in here at lower money to add some more depth, perhaps a trade of a lower round pick. I expect New England to grab multiple corners for a camp battle TBH, as Belichick drafts one in the early rounds seemingly every year. 

This is the ideal realistic scenario for New England ATM (Starters);

QB - Brady
RB - Ridley, Vereen (Passing Downs), Blount (or other veteran back)
WR - Boldin, Dobson, Sanders Flankers... Edelman slot
TE - GRONK, Chandler, Mulligan or HOO-Man to block

O-Line - Solder, Mankins, Rookie C, Connolly(UGH), Vollmer

D-Line - Jones, First round rookie/Arthur Jones, Wilfork, NINK

Linebackers - Hightower, Mayo, Collins

Corners - Talib, Veteran Corner, Ryan, Dennard, Arrington, Rookie for depth

Safety - McCourty, Gregory/Harmon (UGH)

SO BASICALLY IF THAT'S ALL TL;DR THEN HERE ARE THE NEEDS RANKED:

1. Getting Healthy (PLEASE GET FUCKING HEALTHY)
2. WR & TE (Immediate Need)
3. DT (Immediate Need)
4. C/RG (Immediate Need)

5. Cornerback (Second Tier)
6. Safety (Second Tier)

:brady3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You know what really annoys me? When a team gets absolutely dominated and they say having their injured players make would have meant they won. It would have been a way different game, but to say you won after getting decimated isn't really fair in any way. 

If it was a close game then yeah, injuries probably could have swayed the game in your favour, but it's not like Pats weren't simply manhandled from start to finish yesterday.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Seattle to win the super bowl.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

That's true with alot of players, but breaking down the stats when Gronk/Talib are healthy compared to unhealthy, the difference is absolutely absurd. 

Without Gronkowski 20.8(PTS/GM) 348.8(YDS/GM) 40.9(RZ %) 56.9(Comp %) 79.5(QBR)	
With Gronkowski 32.8(PTS/GM) 406.7(YDS/GM) 67.9(RZ %) 64.7(Comp %) 96.7(QBR)

After Edelman (Who should never be a number one receiver), New England's targets range from terribly mediocre to worst in the league .


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

The Broncos were without Chris Harris, Von Miller and Ryan Clady, injuries happen. The better team won

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Magic said:


> You know what really annoys me? When a team gets absolutely dominated and they say having their injured players make would have meant they won. It would have been a way different game, but to say you won after getting decimated isn't really fair in any way.
> 
> If it was a close game then yeah, injuries probably could have swayed the game in your favour, but it's not like Pats weren't simply manhandled from start to finish yesterday.


Patriots keeping the Broncos to their 3rd lowest points is now called manhandled? 

Sorry, but thats as stupid as some people saying the Patriots lost because Talib left.


Btw,
Gronk is a big difference maker. The Patriots with him score 10 more points and are more deadly in the red zone. And the weakest part of Denver is their secondary. Some injurys hurt more than others.
Im not saying that the Pats would have won in Denver with Gronk, because the game would have been played in Foxborough if Gronk stayed healthy.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Seeing as how;

- Denver's offensive line played practically flawless yesterday w/out Clady

- Chris Harris' injury meant nothing, as a crippled Dobson and an abysmal Amendola wouldn't have beaten ANY cornerback out there, they suck.

Von Miller is the only argument that can be made, and for him we have Gronk, Talib, Wilfork, Mayo, & Vollmer.. Injuries that actually make a difference when it comes to how productive the team is, ESPECIALLY the former three.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pats lost, season is over. Yeah I think we win if not for injuries but oh well. They happen. No need to dwell over hypotheticals. Pats never came close to being healthy this season, so whatever. It was just an awful year. The fact we made it to the AFC title game with GRONK, Vollmer, Wilfork and Mayo all injured plus other starters like Spikes & Kelly all out was an accomplishment in itself. Like I've said all year, this season was doomed once Aaron Hernandez was escorted out of his house in handcuffs.

Just gotta bounce back next season.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

12-4 and made it to the AFC Title game. Such a terrible year. Bless your heart, you poor soul.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Whoop their ass Denver.

But if Seattle wins, I wonder if they'll give the CEO of Adderall a ring.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TheJack said:


> Patriots keeping the Broncos to their 3rd lowest points is now called manhandled?
> 
> Sorry, but thats as stupid as some people saying the Patriots lost because Talib left.
> 
> ...


The Broncos punted on their first drive and scored on every following drive. They never had to be aggressive in their playing calling because they always had a good lead. They could settle for field goals because TDs weren't needed. They were manhandled in every possible way in the game. Their offense got owned and their defense got picked apart.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I wouldn't say the Broncos dominated that game, but they were in control for much of it. To me they were clearly the better team. 



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> 12-4 and made it to the AFC Title game. Such a terrible year. Bless your heart, you poor soul.


Being in the AFC East helps. Just zero pressure from anyone in that division right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I consider a team to be dominated when they never had a chance to win the game. The Colts were dominated in their game against the Pats. they were close until the fourth but they never had the lead and were never in control. They got worked over both offensively and defensively, which is what happened to the Pats(albeit, obviously not as bad).


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Magic said:


> I consider a team to be dominated when they never had a chance to win the game. The Colts were dominated in their game against the Pats. they were close until the fourth but they never had the lead and were never in control. They got worked over both offensively and defensively, which is what happened to the Pats(albeit, obviously not as bad).


NE had a slim chance late, but failure of the 2 point conversion was the true death.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> 12-4 and made it to the AFC Title game. Such a terrible year. Bless your heart, you poor soul.


I meant a terrible year in regards to injuries and just overall bad luck. And like Mr said, playing in one of the worst divisions in the league certainly helped their case.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pam said the crowd wasn't even loud yesterday. She's gotta be a Niners homer.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

That interview was repulsive. I didn't know whether to laugh or cringe. I thought she was going to burst into tears.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I loved the Sherman promo after the game. I think it's funny how people moan and bitch about players don't say anything and all we get are cliches. The second something non-cliche comes out of a player's piehole, these same people are tossing a fit about it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I seriously just think it's the people that never played sports or anything competitive in their life that are complaining. If they seriously don't understand why a guy can be so pumped up after making the game winning play against their biggest rival in the NFC championship then they honestly don't understand the feeling of winning in a highly competitive atmosphere. I understand there are people that are extremely humble after every win, but not every guy is like that and people should learn that not all athletes are just clean cut superheroes. They are people with personalities and I have no problem with them exhibiting their personalities.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Seahawks haven't lost by more than a TD since 2011 in week 9 at Dallas.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

LOL


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Funny how all the 49ers fans I see on social media only want to talk about refs and Richard Sherman being classless when Kap had 3 turnovers in the 4th quarter. Completely re-confirmed how I felt about 49ers fans before the game. They would rather bitch and moan about irrelevant shit (Just like after the SB) then acknowledge that their QB is a 12 year old who plays madden trapped inside the body of an elite athlete. If Crabtree caught the game winner and did all that same stuff to Sherman I bet they would've ate it up. Even Crabtree was whining on twitter, what a bunch of fucking cry babies. The vast majority of Pats fans I saw handled it with a sense of dignity even if they were frustrated, can't say the same for the niners fans. Kap and his awful football IQ lost the game (again), end of discussion.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

It still hasn't set in yet.

We're going to the Super Bowl.

I'm going back to my hometown to see my team play in the Super Bowl.

Fuck yeah. wen


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Magic said:


> I seriously just think it's the people that never played sports or anything competitive in their life that are complaining. If they seriously don't understand why a guy can be so pumped up after making the game winning play against their biggest rival in the NFC championship then they honestly don't understand the feeling of winning in a highly competitive atmosphere. I understand there are people that are extremely humble after every win, but not every guy is like that and people should learn that not all athletes are just clean cut superheroes. They are people with personalities and I have no problem with them exhibiting their personalities.


I wouldn't have had any problem with Sherman saying he's the best.

I thought it was pretty classless to keep trashing Crabtree in his interviews, though obviously they have their history.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RetepAdam. said:


> I wouldn't have had any problem with Sherman saying he's the best.
> 
> I thought it was pretty classless to keep trashing Crabtree in his interviews, though obviously they have their history.


Agreed. What rubbed me the wrong way was how he kept going on and on. Even today. He's trying to play it off as innocent and almost like he's a victim because Crabtree pushed his face, after Sherman slapped his ass. That was just douchey and meant to be douchey.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Magic said:


>


:lmao Pam was like "bitch, I'm fabulous" and poor Jim didn't care!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

RyanPelley said:


> Agreed. What rubbed me the wrong way was how he kept going on and on


Basically, you're upset that you saw it..You rather him have done it in the locker room where you wouldn't have been able to see it


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So, for once, an NFL player like Richard Sherman doesn't put on a fake media face 1 minute after the game. He lets u see the truth. That was awesome


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Since we're about to have 2 weeks of HYPE for the big game, there's another NFL story that caught my eye since my team missed the playoffs and is on the list. What list? The list of teams the NFL can force to be on Hard Knocks next year because they don't have a new owner, a new coach, or they didn't qualify for the playoffs in either of the last two years. 



> Bears
> Bills
> Cardinals
> Giants
> ...


http://deadspin.com/the-nfl-can-force-these-eight-teams-to-appear-on-hard-k-1505269830

Who do you think they'll pick or who do you want to see?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Raiders


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If the Browns get Million Dollar Manziel, they have a good shot


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Since we're about to have 2 weeks of HYPE for the big game, there's another NFL story that caught my eye since my team missed the playoffs and is on the list. What list? The list of teams the NFL can force to be on Hard Knocks next year because they don't have a new owner, a new coach, or they didn't qualify for the playoffs in either of the last two years.
> 
> 
> http://deadspin.com/the-nfl-can-force-these-eight-teams-to-appear-on-hard-k-1505269830
> ...


1. Bears
2. Cardinals
3. Jaguars (likely to draft a new QB)
4. Rams
5. Giants
6. Bills
7. Raiders
8. Steelers

In order of what I would want to see.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

We need more people like Richard Sherman and Johnny Manziel. Larger than life personalities that make people actually care about games .


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Just saw the games. :lol at Sherman post-game. Broncos and Seahawks deserved it imo. Broncos were just plain better than the Patriots, Manning on top form. With Seahawks/49ers yeah there were a couple of bad decisions against SF but the first one they lost what 70 yards for a Seahawks touchdown? And the second one didn't come to anything so no use bitching there if 49ers fans are doing so. Difference between Seahawks/49ers was when Kaepernick started making mistakes no one else picked up the ball and ran with it (figuratively I mean) but with Seahawks 3 or 4 players made big plays at different times.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Agreed. What rubbed me the wrong way was how he kept going on and on. Even today. He's trying to play it off as innocent and almost like he's a victim because Crabtree pushed his face, after Sherman slapped his ass. That was just douchey and meant to be douchey.


They have history. It had nothing to do with the face push.



Evan Stays TRIPPY said:


> We need more people like Richard Sherman and Johnny Manziel. Larger than life personalities that make people actually care about games .



We don't need more players LIKE them, we just need more players that speak their mind rather than give filtered responses. Some players are just naturally humble or modest, but not all of them are like that and it irks me that they actually pretend to be like that. There's no good reason to do it aside from marketing and that garbage, but I believe that them speaking their mind and being themselves is a little more important than trying to be some clean cut superhero role model which none of them are.

Athletes are role models...for kids to become like them and become hard working athletes. They shouldn't be teaching your kids morals, right from wrong, etc. That's on the parents and the parents need to step up and stop blaming every person on TV for their lack of parenting of their child. Does taunting somehow make you a bad role model? Lol I don't think so, it's apart of a game and you're mocking the other team but I don't see what's SO BAD about it. Celebrations/taunting/etc all come after a great play, not just randomly, which means they earned it as far as I'm concerned. If the other team doesn't want to see this shit then it's up to them to shut the player up, not the refs to flag them and stop them from doing it. That's just unnecessarily influencing the game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:kobe9


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> If the Browns get Million Dollar Manziel, they have a good shot


:lmao You're joking, right? We need Blake Bortles. Manziel's dancing and prancing shit ain't gonna fly in the hard hitting AFC North. We need a strong, durable QB.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

'HARD HITTING AFC NORTH'

..... plz


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Awesome Sherman trash talkin day.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't mind taunting at all for the most part. If you don't want to be taunted then don't let them make a play. The ones i hate is when a wr makes a regular non important catch and then gets up and taunts the defender.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> I don't mind taunting at all for the most part. If you don't want to be taunted then don't let them make a play. The ones i hate is when a wr makes a regular non important catch and then gets up and taunts the defender.





So, everytime Boldin catches a pass?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

he does talk a lot.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Oh god it hurts to be a Cowboys fan

http://cowboysblog.dallasnews.com/2...xplains-why-hes-keeping-dc-monte-kiffin.html/


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> I don't mind taunting at all for the most part. If you don't want to be taunted then don't let them make a play. The ones i hate is when a wr makes a regular non important catch and then gets up and taunts the defender.


This is acceptable on 3rd down plays that result in a 1st, imo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Oh god it hurts to be a Cowboys fan
> 
> http://cowboysblog.dallasnews.com/2...xplains-why-hes-keeping-dc-monte-kiffin.html/



We aren't surprised by this in the least bit. The only improvements that will ever come to the Cowboys will occur when Jerry Jones dies, which I hope is soon, because he is fucking ruining us.

On the bright side, TOM BRADY is out, so much happiness, that fucking ******.

Don't care about any teams that aren't the Cowboys, however, will be pointing and laughing at all the bandwagoners making appearances on facebook and such Superbowl weekend. Already a few out there now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Not sure how I feel about wishing death on a guy over a sports team or even hoping for someone's death. Seems really over the top. :side:


Not that I disagree with the fact they probably won't improve very much in the meantime.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerry Jones and his need to constantly be shown on TV really fucking bothers me.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Problem with that is after Jerreh goes, his son takes the reigns. He's not very bright himself either.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not sure if this has been posted yet but...


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

That hasn't been posted yet but I did post the epic youtube video of Richard Macho Man Sherman.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'd love to see SHerman make a play and trash talk at the Superbowl... let all the little PC fools bitch and moan and look like the idiots they are.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> We aren't surprised by this in the least bit. The only improvements that will ever come to the Cowboys will occur when Jerry Jones dies, *which I hope is soon,* because he is fucking ruining us.
> 
> On the bright side, TOM BRADY is out, so much happiness, that fucking ******.
> 
> Don't care about any teams that aren't the Cowboys, however, will be pointing and laughing at all the bandwagoners making appearances on facebook and such Superbowl weekend. Already a few out there now.


Wishing death upon someone over something sports related?? :deandre


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Some of you people are honestly pretty simple.

I didn't literally mean I want the man to die, I just want him to go away. Taken a bit too seriously. Understandable with the wording, but, to actually think I LITERALLY want the man's heart to stop, wow.

No surprise Stad is once again trying to fight with me in yet another sports thread. Get over....whatever I did to you and move along. Undying anger inside.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Huh. Wishing death upon Jerry Jones is one of the more mild things I've seen you say, Cat.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The Absolute said:


> :lmao You're joking, right? We need Blake Bortles. Manziel's dancing and prancing shit ain't gonna fly in the hard hitting AFC North. We need a strong, durable QB.


Poor guy. I don't blame you for that comment, I blame the Browns organization for the brain damage they have caused you


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Has this been posted?


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

http://fansided.com/2014/01/21/san-francisco-49ers-fan-shot-bandwagon-fan/

"According to the Fresno Bee, a 49ers fan named Amado Vargas was apparently being razzed in his home while he was watching the NFC Championship game. The accusation was that Vargas was a new 49ers fan, which translates to being a bandwagon fan. Rather than take the ribbing as mere drunken trash talking, the Bee reports that Vargas grabbed a knife and started attacking his accusers and when the knife was taken from him, he went to his safe and grabbed a gun.

Vargas allegedly charged into a room that had a gun safe, took out a handgun and fired multiple shots, with two hitting the victims, Lolkus said. The suspect then fled in a black car with family members."


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

TexasTornado said:


> http://fansided.com/2014/01/21/san-francisco-49ers-fan-shot-bandwagon-fan/
> 
> "According to the Fresno Bee, a 49ers fan named Amado Vargas was apparently being razzed in his home while he was watching the NFC Championship game. The accusation was that Vargas was a new 49ers fan, which translates to being a bandwagon fan. Rather than take the ribbing as mere drunken trash talking, the Bee reports that Vargas grabbed a knife and started attacking his accusers and when the knife was taken from him, he went to his safe and grabbed a gun.
> 
> Vargas allegedly charged into a room that had a gun safe, took out a handgun and fired multiple shots, with two hitting the victims, Lolkus said. The suspect then fled in a black car with family members."


When bandwaggoners attack.

Football serious business.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Evan Stays TRIPPY said:


> Julian Edelman is our number one target, and that really has to change. *Edelman's fucking great and all and can easily fill the Welker role (as evidenced) in perhaps an even better capacity than Wes ever did*, also making INSANE contributions to the return game.


I drove the "Welker is overrated" bus for YEARS, pointing out that Edelman pretty much replicated his production when he came in.

That having been said, I don't buy that Edelman can out-Welker Welker for the Patriots. I said "pretty much replicated," but at the end of the day, there's a pretty significant difference between 1,300 on 11.5 YPC and 1,000 yards on 10 YPC.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> :lmao You're joking, right? We need Blake Bortles. Manziel's dancing and prancing shit ain't gonna fly in the hard hitting AFC North. We need a strong, durable QB.


I'm of the opinion that Manziel is going to get eaten alive in the NFL. It blows my mind that an NFL team would spend a high draft pick on Ryan Leaf in Doug Flutie's body.

But you're kidding yourself if you don't think HBO would love to film Hard Knocks with whichever team drafts him.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Kap doesn't always force the ball to Crabtree, but when he does the game's on the line


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah, but one is definitely a pass interference penalty.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

So happy Tony G is gonna be in the Pro Bowl.




> Tony Gonzalez has one more game to play after all.
> 
> Gonzalez, the Falcons' tight end who is retiring, was named to his 14th Pro Bowl on Tuesday as a replacement for San Francisco's Vernon Davis. The game is Sunday in Honolulu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

From a poll of 360 players.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stacks did you hear All Day is having groin surgery? Is the greatest RB of this era breaking down?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

You all hear bout the new extra point rule in the NFL that Goodell wants?

If you get a touchdown you get 7 points. You can get an extra point but you have run or pass 
instead of a field goal. But if you miss it then you only get 6 points.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I live about 30 minutes from the site of the game. If the weather is like it is today, then they will freeze their ass off, and the stadium will be half empty by the end of the game. I had to shovel like 15 inches of snow and almost got frostbite on my damn ear for crying out loud. The weather isn't really supposed to improve much either. Should be interesting.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd be surprised if 90% of the league doesn't have some sort of surgery every off season Mr Mister


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Poor guy. I don't blame you for that comment, I blame the Browns organization for the brain damage they have caused you


So you're gonna sit here and tell me that Manziel deserves to be the long-term answer to our QB problems? He'll get drafted high (even though he shouldn't), then his career will sputter faster than Tebow's. Bridgewater's definitely gonna be gone by the time we're on the clock. Who does that leave? Bortles? Carr? Boyd? Sure, I'll take any of them. But Johnny Manziel?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Magic said:


> yeah, but one is definitely a pass interference penalty.


I think the "go outside" comment really struck a chord. Listen man I've had some heated discussions with a few members on here but at the end of the day we move on. Stalking me thread to thread when I come on here is unusual behavior and it's kind of alarming.

I sincerely apologize because I'm starting to think you legitimately have some sort of social disorder. I hope you get the help you need man.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao

I didnt even know you posted outside of this thread.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bridgewater to the Vikes at 8, Kiper is an idiot, but I'd love that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:ti


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's a fun stat... forgive me if it has been posted but I didn't check previous pages. I just saw it scroll on the ESPN bottom line. This year's Seahawks team is the first time since the 1990 Bills that does not have a single person on the roster with SB experience.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas locked up the most consistent Cowboy of this era until 2020.

DAN BAILEY :mark:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Dallas locked up the most consistent Cowboy of this era until 2020.
> 
> DAN BAILEY :mark:


Well gatta give Bailey some credit. He is 100000x better than that last scrub we had. Dude missed PATs like it was going out of style.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

A seven year contract for a Kicker? What the fuck, Jerry?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Well gatta give Bailey some credit. He is 100000x better than that last scrub we had. Dude missed PATs like it was going out of style.


Kinda random, but I remember when Cowboys picked up Vanderjagt and he SUCKED. :lol


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So the Browns fired Chud for Pettine


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

lolbrowns


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...players-were-embarrassed-by-chudzinski-firing


absolute mess. praying for you, browns fans.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Well they hired Mike Pettine apparently, who is a Rex Ryan guy and has a good track record as a defensive coach. 

In before they fire him after one season too. :draper2


----------



## meeks_56 (Jan 8, 2013)

Goddamn I'm excited for the Super (smoke a) Bowl this year. The league's best Defense hands down against the best Offense ever. I love Peyton Manning, but I live in Seattle so I'm definitely a Hawks fan.

I don't think that Denver has faced a Defense nearly as good as Seattle this year, and it will show when Avril/Bennett pass rush Pey Pey all night long. On the flip side of the ball, Seattle can really capitalize on the injuries that Denver is suffering on it's front 7 and LB core (Von Miller being injured) and run the ball down their throats. My prediction is 21-10 Seattle.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

So it took six damn years, but the 'justice system' finally sentenced Sean Taylor's killer to 57 years in prison. The guy is 23 now. 

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10340041/man-gets-57-years-prison-sean-taylor-death


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Tater said:


> Here's a fun stat... forgive me if it has been posted but I didn't check previous pages. I just saw it scroll on the ESPN bottom line. This year's Seahawks team is the first time since the 1990 Bills that does not have a single person on the roster with SB experience.


Nice. That worked out well for the Bills for the next few years, didn't it?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This fucking team...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> A seven year contract for a Kicker? What the fuck, Jerry?


Desperate team is desperate :dance

Too bad that's one of the only good things on that team




Freeloader said:


> Nice. That worked out well for the Bills for the next few years, didn't it?


I think I'd kill myself if the Bears made 4 straight Superbowls and didn't win any of them


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's really no need to post a gif of some ginger blowing his brains out even if it's from a movie. Come on.

90s Bills > any team now.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

MrMister said:


> There's really no need to post a gif of some ginger blowing his brains out even if it's from a movie. Come on.
> 
> 90s Bills > any team now.


:lol alright alright I won't anymore :side:


Must have sucked to play Dallas 2 years in a row in the superbowl though, that Giants loss must have been especially heartbreaking considering it was their first one :faint:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I reckon the Giants SB stung the most after three consecutive blowouts. They were SO close in SB 25.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll give Pettine a chance. But I swear to Christ, they better give him more than 2 years to turn things around.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Desperate team is desperate :dance


Its not about desperation. Its a great kicker locked in during his prime years. The benefit is over the next few years it'll open up some cap space that's much needed.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10340512/bayless-peyton-manning-golden-opportunity

Why does Bayless hate Indy QBs?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Cause Bayless is a jackass


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

> Of course, for Peyton Manning, whose little brother Eli has two Super Bowl wins (over Tom Brady!) to Peyton's one (over Rex Grossman?)


Is Skip familiar with the team sport known as American football?

Obviously familiar with the art of trolling :troll :skip


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the article is hilarious tbf.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The GOAT troll strikes again. :skip


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So Richard Sherman just got fined for his postgame interview after the NFC title game...

The NFL is gonna be so exciting in a few years when talking during the game is banned and all pre/postgame interviews are read off a teleprompter. Oh and did I mention that we'll also be playing flag football by then too?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

fined for WHAT? man i hate these fucking rules. so so SO fucking much. legit gets me mad that they're stripping athletes of their personalities in all sports.



edit: he was fined for the taunting call, not the post game interview. that's fine i guess.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

"Unsportsmanlike conduct"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

From the article I read, it seemed like he was fined for his on the field actions, not his post-game interview. Still ridiculous though. But at least it wasn't a large amount of money.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm guessing he was fined for the choke thing he did to Kaepernick?

Because the thing with Crabtree was nothing.


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

Notorious said:


> So Richard Sherman just got fined for his postgame interview after the NFC title game...
> 
> The NFL is gonna be so exciting in a few years when talking during the game is banned and all pre/postgame interviews are read off a teleprompter. Oh and did I mention that we'll also be playing flag football by then too?


He was fined for the choking gesture, not a passionate promo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Regardless though I stick to my prediction of flag football and scripted interviews in 5 years maximum.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Peter Carroll said:


> He was fined for the choking gesture, not a passionate promo.


Thanks for the clarification, coach.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I stick to my prediction of the elimination of football at the youth level within 20 years :draper2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You're probably right, Stax.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ugh I hate the long wait between Conference Championship games and the Superbowl...

Anyone got a pick for ProBowl mvp? Not that it matters, I say they'll probably throw to Gonzalez, whether he makes the catches is another story


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Apparently, Sherman was wishing Crabtree a good game afterwards, attempted to shake his hand, and got his face shoved by Crabtree. No wonder Sherman went off, Crabtree has a bad attitude.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

As opposed to Kaepernick who told Wilson to go get a ring.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I was looking at the past 5 SBs and 4 of the 5 had a kickoff return TD or pick 6. Giants/Pats was the only exception but it had a intentional grounding which led to a safety. I can see a fumble return for TD happening in the weather condition they are going to be in.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So am I the only one impressed by the fact that the only time Broncos have punted so far was the first drive of last game?



I feel as though this is going to be a game of FIELD GOALS. Unless it's really windy and the weather conditions make it unfavourable. Then I have no idea. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Marshawn Lynch will be SB MVP, at least 2 TD's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So you're calling a Seattle win. Maybe you already did though. 

I got Denver 34-14. BLOWOUT

We're way overdue for a blowout, but really it's working as intended, so I'll roll with the close game it's most likely going to be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll go with Denver 28-20.

Also going with a not so bold prediction of Percy Harvin only playing 1 drive before getting hurt.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Dragonballfan said:


> Ugh I hate the long wait between Conference Championship games and the Superbowl...


But we get the ROYAL RUMBLE! :vince5

I'm gonna go with Broncos in at least a decently close game. Like...20-14 or something


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Just checking in,


Is -Mystery- now a Seahawks fan since the Steelers/Giants now both suck?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

I got Seattle 27-24. 1 Harvin TD, 2 Lynch TDs. FG with the win.

Lynch SB MVP.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Apparently, Sherman was wishing Crabtree a good game afterwards, attempted to shake his hand, and got his face shoved by Crabtree. No wonder Sherman went off, Crabtree has a bad attitude.*


:lol After talked trash to his face after the play why would Crabtree?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Can't really see Denver winning in the weather conditions predicted, plus Seattle rolled them in the preseason when it was 1st team vs 1st team.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Great, I need to tape the SB because my boss needs me to arrive earlier (6 a.m...).
At least I can skip the boring ads.

I really hope it doesnt snow or storm because I want to see Manning throwing and Wilson running around and throwing.

Seahawks to win 24-20
Lynch SB MVP with 2 TDs.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Everyone picking Lynch to be MVP but I bet Denver plays the run hard so Seattle will have to beat Denver by passing the ball

I say Denver Wins with a late touchdown 20-17, Seattle's D will keep them in the game but in the end Peyton is too much


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Won't matter in the snow, Lynch can pull a Shady and drop 200 yards and 3 TD's easy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Can't really see Denver winning in the weather conditions predicted, plus Seattle rolled them in the preseason when it was 1st team vs 1st team.


Oh well shit if they rolled them in the preseason...

I do agree that if it's heavy winds, Denver is fucked.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

40-10 preseason, was 27-7 with Peyton still in the game. I'd say that 27-7 score was fairly accurate, for a 2nd quarter score.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone watch the probowl? Was checking in while watching the Rumble and the Grammys, haven't seen one in years is this the first year they have people drafted instead of NFC vs. AFC???


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yes, it was a first, they stole it from hockey, but everyone says the rookie challenge in NBA because no one watches hockey.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DJ won defensive MVP :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Was decent they should keep this format, maybe have different coaches every year or something


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Let it snow indeed!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

For a guy who can't play in bad weather (zzz....), Manning has a chance to be the winning quarterback of the 2 worst weather affected Super Bowls in history.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wind is the only thing that will affect him, but it affects any QB.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I dont' want it to snow because they favors Pete Caroll Seahawks. I hate that guy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Wind is the only thing that will affect him, but it affects any QB.


He'll loose his composure when they start chanting Papa John's Sucks in the MetLife Stadium.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wrong thread. eyton


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

SIGH

Dallas hired Scott Linehan to OC. This team now has three OC's.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> SIGH
> 
> Dallas hired Scott Linehan to OC. This team now has three OC's.


They should all take turns calling plays. Garrett 1st down, Callihan on 2nd, and Linehan on 3rd. That way we can have 1st down checkdown pass, 2nd & 3 run up the middle, and 3rd & 1 empty backfield 5 WR spread. No one will see it coming. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aidan, YOU CRACKED THE CODE! :mark:

No one saw it coming, but you. Aid for defensive coordinator, imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lol

Also just found out Norv Turner is the Vikings OC now. Get a QB in there, and that offense could be pretty good (Peterson, Patterson, Rudolph, etc)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Riverboat Ron extension. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's staying! :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> :lol
> 
> Also just found out Norv Turner is the Vikings OC now. Get a QB in there, and that offense could be pretty good (Peterson, Patterson, Rudolph, etc)


I'm sure you remember how the mail mary vs Dallas went :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I had forgotten but looked it up. :lol Samantha's husband is so bad.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Floyd Mayweather bets $10.4 million on Broncos lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

time for my totally non biased cause i don't hate the seahawks pick.

broncos 24 seahawks 20. i feel like the broncos have 3 or 4 guys who they can go to and will spread out the seahawks enough that they will be able to put up a decent amount of points on them.

also agree with people that marshawn lynch will have to have a big game for the seahawks to win, don't know if wilson can go out and win if they don't get the run game going and he has to throw it 30+ times.


----------



## Best Since Day One (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm picking Denver to win 24-20. Here's to snow Sunday night in NY.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Just to get my prediction in:
Denver over Seattle 31-17


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Kaepernick isn't the shiniest apple on the tree is he?


Colin Kaepernick on Sherman: _“He’s afraid of our receivers, and that’s something I’m looking forward to [exploiting] next year.”_

*Sherman is afraid of you wr's? Is that why he was only targeted twice all game and one of them was a game winning int tip? Do you have any idea how stupid that sounds? Your the one who was afraid of him.*


Colin Kaepernick on the final play of NFCCG: _"If I throw that ball one foot farther, it's a TD and now you're the goat, Richard Sherman."_

*Here's the thing Kap, you fucking didn't. Welcome to sports. If Eli threw the ball one foot farther David Tyree wouldn't have caught that ball. If Flacco throws the ball one foot less the Ravens lose to the Broncos in the divisional round last year. You didn't make the throw, stop crying. You threw one of the worst int's I've ever seen to Chancellor and that was just 1 of 3 turnover in the 4th quarter*


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

Any idea what you guys are going to be chowing down on during the game?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll probably get a take-and-bake pizza, some wings or fingers, and chips. :homer


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Wing Stop (Teryaki and Hawaiian), fries, nachos, beer, some skittles for my boy BEAST MODE. Been bulking relatively clean lately so I'm looking forward to eating like a fat fuck and enjoying the game


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Me and my roommates are getting buffalo chicken dip, a few pizzas, some wings, onion rings, mozzarella sticks and possibly what ever else we can find that day.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Kaepernick isn't the shiniest apple on the tree is he?
> 
> 
> Colin Kaepernick on Sherman: _“He’s afraid of our receivers, and that’s something I’m looking forward to [exploiting] next year.”_
> ...


Lmao. He's such an idiot.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brye said:


> Me and my roommates are getting buffalo chicken dip, a few pizzas, some wings, onion rings, mozzarella sticks and possibly what ever else we can find that day.


Fuck, now I'm hungry. :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Me and my roommates are getting buffalo chicken dip, a few pizzas, some wings, onion rings, mozzarella sticks and possibly what ever else we can find that day.


Go hard! Probably will be the same for me and my friends haha.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Shit Wings and pizza for me, and a bottle or two of liquor of course. Need to pass the time during the halftime show somehow :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

me and my mates always do a Super Bowl gathering and this year I'm genuinely interested (being a Seahawks fan) as opposed to just backing a random team.

plus the bottle shop sells Coors, Sam Adams, Bud and Millers so we've stocked up on American beer, and gonna get some pizzas, home made wings (not sure how they'll go) and few other things to snack on.

game's gonna be massive, cant wait.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm always torn about Super Bowl plans. My friends invite me over (3 of my closest friends live together) and that's fun and all. We usually go out to eat on Sundays during the season and watch the evening games.

But I always watch the Colts with my dad. Just something we do and I always look forward to. I don't want him to watch it alone. Past few years, I watched first half with him, went to friends' place for second half. 

But still, leaving him to watch the rest of the game alone makes me kind of sad. My mom is there, but she doesn't watch. I've been leaning towards ordering some food for he and I and watching with him.

Fuck friends?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm a Broncos fan and my friend is a Seahawks fan, so i'll be watching the game with him most likely. The magnitude of douchebaggery that will ensue will be hilarious.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

pryme tyme said:


> Kaepernick isn't the shiniest apple on the tree is he?
> 
> 
> Colin Kaepernick on Sherman: _“He’s afraid of our receivers, and that’s something I’m looking forward to [exploiting] next year.”_
> ...


Butthurt as fuck for some reason :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> I'm always torn about Super Bowl plans. My friends invite me over (3 of my closest friends live together) and that's fun and all. We usually go out to eat on Sundays during the season and watch the evening games.
> 
> But I always watch the Colts with my dad. Just something we do and I always look forward to. I don't want him to watch it alone. Past few years, I watched first half with him, went to friends' place for second half.
> 
> ...


Watch it with your dad. I mean do what you want but that's my advice. I'm sure it would mean more to him then it would to your friends who you probably hang out with all the time anyway


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I would also say to watch with your dad, but this is also the first Super Bowl I'm going to watch without my dad. :jose

Still gonna stuff my face and have a good time though. :delrio


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

27-20 Seahawks. Legion of boom are going to make the broncos run.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Saw the title, I don't get it, why would people want a snow bowl?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why wouldn't they?

It's snow.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Saw the title, I don't get it, why would people want a snow bowl?


Because it's never happened in a Super Bowl game and it would be awesome to see.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

because it would ruin the dynamic of having the best passing team of all time against one of the best secondaries of all time(yes I think this is true simply because of how great they've in the PASSING ERA). That would legitimately make this game into something far different than what most people want to see which is Peyton and the receivers vs. Legion of Boom. It could still be very different from that if Broncos decide to run against the Hawks, which has been somewhat successful in the playoffs, rather than pass all the time, but I don't want weather to be the deciding factor in this game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't care who wins. I don't even care if it's a good game. So let it snow!

It's not going to, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm going to wait until it's done before i watch, so i can fast forward thru those trash commercials.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

As long as it's colder than the Tulane Bowl. That games bad memories as a Vikings fan :mcgee1


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Why Broncos will win*:

1.) Experience - Two time Super Bowl winners

2.) Its the year of the horse in Chinese astrology

3.) EA Sports predicts a Broncos victory

*
Why Seahawks will win*:

1.) Hunger - never won the Superbowl

2.) Underdog team has won the Superbowl the past few years (Saints, Giant, Ravens)

3.) If the weather is too cold, it will affect Manning's throwing ability.

4.) Eli The Ape has picked them to go over this year.


I think the Broncos will win, but my money is on the Seahawks (the moneyline is +110 in Vegas) 

- Vic


----------



## zestthebest (Feb 1, 2014)

I hope Denver wins. 49-42


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

27-17. Denver wins.

Peyton manning gets his 2nd superbowl ring and cements himself as the greatest quarterback to play the game.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Vic Capri said:


> *Why Broncos will win*:
> 
> 1.) Experience - Two time Super Bowl winners


Not sure how much the Elway/Shanahan SB victories are gonna help the Broncos


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Just found out Dallas promoted Marinelli to DC. Now get some 3 techs you fucking idiots. Need DEs too lol, now that Ware is done.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

even i found that out days ago. no idea why they're just keeping kiffin though. well actually I have little idea of why Jones makes half his moves; the good news is that Jones has finally said he's going to look in the mirror as a GM to try to find why the Cowboys are so bad. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lol

He can start by realizing that shifting to a 4-3 and not having DEFENSIVE TACKLES is one reason. That's probably the dumbest thing he's done as a GM, and he's done some dumb things. We need another Great Train Robbery so bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jones is literally a casual football fan in my eyes. He doesn't understand the importance of the offensive or defensive line and thinks just any big body can fit there and make it work when in reality it's the most important battle on the field on every play. You don't win titles without great line work. Honestly if I was building a team I'd want to do it from the offensive/defensive lines and out. Having great skilled players and playmakers means nothing if you don't block and having a great defense means nothing if the defensive line is getting pushed back on every play.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ron Rivera gets coach of the year, LUUUUKE gets DPOY.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah I'm excited about the Super Bowl ...

But I'm more excited about Andre Reed being in the Hall of Fame. Levy, Kelly, Thurman, Bruce & now finally, #83.

Now my soul can Rest in Peace. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

KEEK IS DPOY AND RIVERA IS COACH OF THE YEAR. :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Turned on NFL Network to see Terio at SB Media Day :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, Strahan, Brooks, Reed, Walter Jones, and Aeneas are all Hall of Famers. Pretty easy choices there.

Kinda surprised Reed was inducted before Tim Brown though. Obviously Brown goes in at some point of course. I reckon being a part of the greatest team to never win a Super Bowl will do that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Im still mad http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10382065/richie-incognito-attorney-releases-texts-involving-jonathan-martin

Martin gotta get jumped


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Im still mad http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10382065/richie-incognito-attorney-releases-texts-involving-jonathan-martin
> 
> Martin gotta get jumped


Martin SHOULD get jumped. At minimum, he should never be allowed in a locker room again. I suspected that he was full of shit this entire time but these latest revelations confirm it. He was a willing participant in some raunchy humor and was treated like a brother by Incognito. To throw his team and specifically his fellow lineman under the bus like that will be seen as unforgivable by most players in the league.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ray Guy in the HOF :mark:

Also, even if the Broncos do win, that just means 2 Nevada guys get SB rings :side:

Las Vegas is going to rape the general populace this SB, betting Denver so hard when SEA opened favorites :lmao Defense over Offense every time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No "all time greatest" offense has ever won the Super Bowl. Washington and Minnesota scored the most points up until that point and neither won the title.

Then there are other amazing offenses that didn't score the most points, but won...SF in the 80s and 90s/Dallas 90s/Denver 90s/Colts 0? (can't remember which year:side


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Holy crap Peyton has 5 MVPs??? Damn if he doesn't get another superbowl ring that would be terrible for his legacy, It'd be like if Jordan got his 5 MVPs and only won the title twice instead of 6x :jordan2

You certainly wouldn't look at them the same


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol he's one of the most slam dunk 1st ballot HoFer ever. He's arguably the greatest QB of all time. He's certainly the greatest of this era. He doesn't need another Super Bowl.

Also congrats to LACY on his OROY. Even if he's a filthy fucking Packer.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

20-13 Seattle wins.

The whole week I kept hearing "can Seattle score more than 20 points to win the game?" (lets ignore the fact that they did it against a surperior SF def)
But it should be the other way around. 
Denver had to kick the ball 3 out of 5 times in the redzone against the shit NE defence. Sorry, but I dont see them doing better against Seattle, even if they play faster.
2008 all over again.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Patterson got screwed on the OROY. No rookie had the rushing and receiving TD's split he did in fucking 30 years, god damn Roger Craig. And he had more TD's than Lacy did with 12.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Just looked at the MVP voting.

Was Skip Bayless the one who voted for Brady so that Peyton couldnt get the unanimous MVP.
:lol:lol:lol

EDIT:

Jim Miller voted for Brady, aka. the backup QB for the 2004 Patriots.
:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think SEA might legit blow the doors off in the SB, could be 27-7 at the half type slaughter. People say preseason doesn't matter, but starter vs starter preseason snaps say a lot, and SEA rolled DEN.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone think Harvin ends up having a big play in this game after basically missing the entire season?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No, he'll get concussed his first play and never play again, fucking pussy ass pothead is all he is.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been thinking about this all week and still can't come up with a decision I feel happy about. I'm going to go with the Seahawks though, they'll get a lead and limit Peyton's possessions. Plus they'll also get a return for a TD. 23-17.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I also feel the Seahawks are going to target Welker, accept the penalty, and remove him from the game. It's strategy :draper2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Welker will probably drop a sure-fire TD as time expires.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> No, he'll get concussed his first play and never play again, fucking pussy ass pothead is all he is.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:draper2 Made it further than LOLFLACCO and that idiotic contract


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well today is the day gentlemen, here's my prediction.. Denver- 28 Seattle- 23.. Brought a 24 pack of brew, plan heading to my coworkers SB party and get drunk in her basement. This is actually the first time I'm going to hang out with her outside of work, Peyton and I are both going for that MVP- If u know what I mean.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> :draper2 Made it further than LOLFLACCO and that idiotic contract


Though :kaep is probably getting a similar contract this offseason, he has done more in a year and a half than Flacco has in 5 :draper2


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Though :kaep is probably getting a similar contract this offseason, he has done more in a year and a half than Flacco has in 5 :draper2


I will LOL @ 49ers organization if Kapernick gets an elite QB like contract.. Once that SF defense starts breaking down, better believe this Kapernick fuckery will go down with it. His team is what took them deep in the playoffs, not him.


Kap has done more than Flacco? Yeah, he's done more choking in big games, I give you that..:agree:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Anyone got a live stream for a Windows phone?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

TheJack said:


> Just looked at the MVP voting.
> 
> Was Skip Bayless the one who voted for Brady so that Peyton couldnt get the unanimous MVP.
> :lol:lol:lol
> ...


It shouldnt have been that unanimous in the first place..The voting for MVP this year was terrible


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Though :kaep is probably getting a similar contract this offseason, he has done more in a year and a half than Flacco has in 5 :draper2


Kaep has a ring and Super Bowl MVP award? 

News to me :draper2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:kaep has more road playoff wins than :flacco

we lost the pedostache smilies?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

sticking with Denver. Somewhere in the 31-23 range.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> :kaep has more road playoff wins than :flacco


last I checked 6 is more than 3


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I want the Brocnos to win with every fiber in my body, but have a sick feeling Seahawks will cruise to a win today.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

This is great. I kind of wish this was 60 minutes long. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure which was the best.

I'll go Belichick.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aid180 said:


> This is great. I kind of wish this was 60 minutes long. :lol


Amazing, :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> last I checked 6 is more than 3


He had 3 last year and four if you count the superbowl. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Weather looks as good as it can be, which is great.

PUMPED


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Damn, NFL not using any lube when it comes to food and beverage prices.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

$20 hot chocolate :lmao


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Water ice for 9 bucks, what a bargain!!

Yeah, if I was there I would go hungry or thirsty.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> Damn, NFL not using any lube when it comes to food and beverage prices.


I just ordered 2 Medium 3 topping Pizza's with a large order of Cheesey Garlic Fingers and a 2L Coke for the price of 2 Water Ice's and a Brownie at the Super Bowl. lel.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Broncos for the fucking win!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn if hot chocolate is $20 how much is the liquor... :hmm:


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*That Seahawks promo almost made me root for them.*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Broncos to win by 3.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll go with Seahawks by 7.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Seeing a large crowd at Metlife Stadium brings back memories of a trip I took last year. Something about twice in a lifetime...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't really understand how this american fitba game works but I've decided I'm going for the Seattle Seahawks. GWAN SEAHAWKS


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy Super Sunday everybody!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Come on Seahawks

So many going with Denver

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*COME ON SEAHAWKS 

LOB!!!!!*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

And with that Vegas much like JR at Mania 25 just had an out of body experience. On the bright side, those who predicted the first score of the superbowl would be a safety on the first offensive snap no less, you just had a good raise in your net worth.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Crowd is LOUD. Hoping for a good game.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Who would of thought a weird score like that 5-0 lol. Next time NFL go to Phila for a SB if you wanna play on the East.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Long way from Seattle but sure feels like home for the Seahawks.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Broncos by 1-6


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That's the Seahawks defense celebrating on every play lol.Makes me think about how the NY Mets once were with Reyes. Still this is what we wanted the best defense vs the best offense, Seattle is looking great early.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*What is with the shitty secondary?*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Defense of the Broncos would super happy if they get off the field with a field goal only given up. You can't let the Broncos creep back into this game, you guys need a TD here.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't know why Seattle keep trying to play Lynch tbh. Denver clearly have him covered, better to play others in then play Lynch once they begin to let him through.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

What a stop there to save a TD, still Peyton is legendary enough to come back to make this a one point game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Because a running offense completely abandoning the run would be completely idiotic and it's better to keep running and stick with it until it breaks open then avoid it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

First Q all Seahawks


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Do the Broncos offense wants to play today, I'm sure theirs some pee wee who will fit the bill.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Seeing Champ Bailey bite on a double move and get torched by a non elite reciever in a superbowl game is pretty strange to me considering though there is alot of wear on Champ's wheels, Champ used to be such a quintessential all around cornerback with great coverage (good run defender and above average corner tackler to but great coverage). Guy used to be blaizing fast with the skins and has been a very reliable corner that was just a strange sight to me seeing how I remember how good champ was even just 6 or so years ago. Father time is undefeated.

And as I type this Manning throws a pick. strong momentum for hawks right now


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Apparently the Broncos defense forgot to scout Harvin lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Best offence in the world manages 11 total yards in the first quarter :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seattle defence just fucking outstanding


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Whatever they're paying Manning for tonight's job, I would've done it for half.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh Tony Carter lol. In front of the Referee though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

el dandy said:


> I want the Brocnos to win with every fiber in my body, but have a sick feeling Seahawks will cruise to a win today.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Seattle's defense is too good this game is just about over already. They're not going to let Peyton score 20+ unanswered.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Broncos needed that first down, they would of been real trouble if they didn't pick it up.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh shit here comes the Broncos offense, it's alive and well!


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Broncos earning every single yard they get. Best offense vs best defense but I would take Seattle's offense over Denver defense.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, damn.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TOUCHDOWN SEAHAWKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Game over, saying it right now. Is the Pope watching this, they might need a blessing to win this game right now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Something has to go badly wrong for the Seahawks to give this up


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao that interception Denver is so bad


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Madden simulation is a better game right now.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Eli more clutch than Peyton?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Peytons pooping his pants again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Orlando Franklin has been fucking terrible this game.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't see Seattle blowing this lead.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Where's the restart button on this Xbox controller oh wait this is real life.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

This is just surreal.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

If this is a turnover then wow. Things cannot get worse.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seattle secondary feasting on Peyton eyton


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Only thing that can save this game now is the commercials, where else but the Super Bowl can you say that?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That should be Denver's ball again his knee was down.Geez the Broncos need something before the half, they are done if they don't get any points!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Vince Russo booked this?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Manning to go HAM in the 3rd. Won't be enough though.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well if any team, with this offense and this QB they could win this game in the end.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Eli (to himself): yes still 2 to 1 me and my bro isn't winning one in MY Stadium. I'm the better QB. 

Eli (to Peyton): damn man that sucks I'm rooting for you.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Eli is at the game, he's the negative that needs to go lol.BRONCOS GOING FOR IT!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Aaaand it's Seahawks' ball.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Why go for it on fourth down when your team hasn't looked great this half lol. This game is over sorry Peyton, take the points dummy.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, Time Warner customers in LA/OC area are blacked out of the game.. just stopped working! Watching it on FOx Deportes.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Peyton is pissed headed to the Locker Room.If the Seahawks fuck this up, will be history making.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They could really use Ryan Clady right now.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

So far this has been about what Orton/Batista would be main eventing WM30.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What a great first half. Nothing like watching the Donks shit to bed.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not even sure who would be the Super Bowl MVP yet at this point?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adrien Mercier said:


>


:clap


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Can this talk of Peyton being GOAT be put to rest, please?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Biggest bandwagon Eagles fans I've seen in my life!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ordered pizza during the kickoff and it finally arrived. Next time I'll order beforehand


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is probably going YES! YES! YES!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Geez and the Seahawks get the ball coming out of the second half. Big stop is needed for the Broncos!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ratman said:


> Not even sure who would be the Super Bowl MVP yet at this point?


Fuck it, just give it to all the Seattle defensive players.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

checkcola said:


> Can this talk of Peyton being GOAT be put to rest, please?


Lol pretty much, no GOAT would lose this badly with the superior team :no:


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Peyton should win MVP, he's throwing the ball to the Seahawks for scores more than Russell Wilson.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

As grandiose as it would be for Manning to lead a glorious comeback cementing his season, getting his 2nd sb ring on 2 teams and having an extremely strong case to possibly leapfrog montana for modern era qb goat, I don't see it happening. This Broncos team, particularly the interior looks outmatched and the Hawks have come out with such passion. If momentum exists, it is extremely prevelant in this game reading the faces of these Broncos players who despite having half a hour of football left look waining. I knew this Seattle defensive unit was a good one, but I didn't expect a complete neuturalization of Manning's juggernaut. This is really something and eerily reminding me of the Raiders/Bucs superbowl where the raiders went in with a pretty potent offense, Rich Gannon having his career year only to be obliterated by the buzzaw Bucs' defense. I am not saying this Seattle defense is quite as good as that Bucs unit nor am I saying that the Raiders' offense was as potent as this Broncos unit but the similarities are there especially considering the top O and top D collided then and are colliding now. If Manning can't make this respectable, this will be a big damper on a historic year for the Broncos but a testament especially in an offensive oriented era to the ability of this Seattle D.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is literally the worst first half performance i have ever seen from a team in any Super Bowl in my life time, and that is really saying something. Literally, the first play set the tone for everything. 

Broncos...you did practice for this, right?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I do like me some Bruno Mars but that dat hair though, he's in the world decade.I know the Temptations would love him though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This ****** thinks he's Michael Jackson


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Saddest thing about this Super Bowl: Simpsons got it wrong.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

EGame said:


> This ****** thinks he's Michael Jackson


Take your racist slurs somewhere man, I think they are acting like the Temptations though all matching gear.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

JUMP! JUMP BY KRISS KROSS!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

imagine if the second half starts going so fast because Seahawks will shorten the game, oh all those ads of the NFL...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

With this talk of MVPs, my mate put down a bet on Chancellor at 150/1. Dude may be in with a chance of winning.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*BREAKING* Peyton Manning quits the NFL.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Why have Earl Thomas miked up, why not Sherman?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

YES! THE TEXANS GOT JERRY RICECAKE! SB 49 CHAMPS BITCHES!!!!


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Arcade said:


> YES! THE TEXANS GOT JERRY RICECAKE! SB 49 CHAMPS BITCHES!!!!


Dude the Texans had a chance to get Manning and said NO! They might be here right now instead of Denver. Of course, they might be getting their ass kicked just like Denver.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol 2nd half kickoff return for a Touchdown.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Bruno Mars wasn't too bad, enjoyed it. Commercials suck

Holy fuck 29-0 hot damn :lmao


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

You may as well send my mate Dave out at this point. This is just a pisstake.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yep might as well play the 3rd and 4th stringers at this point for the Broncos it's over.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Fuck me :lmao This is amazing!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Manning is downright pissed I honestly hope Broncos don't score at all just to see how mad he gets.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Stevewiser said:


> Dude the Texans had a chance to get Manning and said NO! They might be here right now instead of Denver. Of course, they might be getting their ass kicked just like Denver.


It doesn't matter because Ricecake will give the Texans five consecutive Super Bowl wins.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is like watching Big Show/Randy Orton at Survivor Series


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

​


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

IT'S OVER!!!! SEAHAWKS SUPERBOWL CHAMPIONS.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Seahawks opened a can of whoop ass on those Broncos.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit. :lmao

:HHH2 would be proud of this burying.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Stick a fork in them Seattle


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Remember when this was going to be a good game?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Though :kaep is probably getting a similar contract this offseason, *he has done more in a year and a half than Flacco has in 5* :draper2


You mad bro? Harvin gettin it in!!! Gonna be a SB champ just like Joe Cool


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This isn't a Super Bowl game. This is rape.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*It's just my blind optimism that thinks that the Broncos still have a chance.*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

This is the greatest preseason game I've seen lol.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

All we'll be hearing is how Pete Carroll is a genius now. I guess he earned that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *It's just my blind optimism that thinks that the Broncos still have a chance.*


I'm afraid I've got some bad news....


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Hot damn...this rape is so juicy I could almost jerk to it!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Are they bringing back 24?*


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

I wonder if people in Colorado have put out their weed for the night or are they smoking more?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

pryme tyme said:


> You mad bro? Harvin gettin it in!!! Gonna be a SB champ just like Joe Cool


Am I mad that the one fucking guy saying Seattle would blow the fucking doors off of Denver all along is right? Nah, I'm cool that I'm right :kaep


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Stevewiser said:


> I wonder if people in Colorado have put out their weed for the night or are they smoking more?


They put down the weed to drink themselves into a coma. They were so sure that Peyton would bring them a Super Bowl and they are getting raped.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah the Broncos have thrown in the white towel running on 3rd down, down so much ugh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Floyd Mayweather bet 10.4 million on Broncos winning. :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> :kaep


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Those celebs must be bored as hell I would be with this score.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Denver should call Tim Tebow.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The worst 5x MVP postseason qb of all time :lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Floyd Mayweather bet 10.4 million on Broncos winning. :lmao


:floyd1, I'm sure he'll act like 10.4 million lost is nothing to him :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

pryme tyme said:


>


Oh yeah, a blank reply, real witty there


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Elway should sub in to the game and win it for Denver.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Geez this SB, I rather see the Royal Rumble match again knowing Batista wins it than this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

DENVER :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Geez I think their was some voodoo done before this game, the Broncos offense today lol.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

This game has been unreal :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

This is worse than the superbowl Tampa Bay annihilated Oakland in


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't know about you guys but i'm loving this game. One of my favorite Superbowls ever, surprised i'm saying that since my Pats aren'y even in it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Why isn't the crowd shitting on the match?


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

It's funny Wilson hasn't do anything to win this game, when they win this game give the trophy to the whole defense seriously.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

ho ho inc said:


> It's funny Wilson hasn't do anything to win this game, when they win this game give the trophy to the whole defense seriously.


Whole defense should be on stage. And they all should be named MVP.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Percy Harvin should be MVP because there isn't one particular person on defense that deserves it and Wilson doesn't deserve it. It's an individual award.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I swear this isn't even happening right now. This has to be scripted.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao gameover but that could have been said a while ago


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Holy shit..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was one hell of a catch and run after contact.

Broncos getting :berried


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

1 TD for Wilson and it's nearly the 4th quarter that must be history for a QB with a lack of production, especially these playoffs but whatever.Kearse though!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao @ Denver. 

WOATS gonna WOAT


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

As I expected...

the real super bowl was two weeks ago. Seahawks won it that night...


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

The AFC really was a joke this season, the Superbowl was 2 weeks ago in Seattle.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Stevewiser said:


> Percy Harvin should be MVP because there isn't one particular person on defense that deserves it and Wilson doesn't deserve it. It's an individual award.


Yes I agree harvin should get it but they'll probably give it to Wilson after he threw this touchdown now


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

"I QUIT"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*This cannot be happening right now.*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

What's the chances that Peyton doesn't even do a post game interview I wouldn't if I was him.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> What's the chances that Peyton doesn't even do a post game interview I wouldn't if I was him.


He'll probably flip off some guy in the crowd and do the "yes!" chant in the endzone.

:batista4


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well it is 36-0maha now. 

I remember seeing every Super Bowl from XXV (Giants/Bills) to today, and I never recall seeing a team so thoroughly outplayed & outclassed, and so comp0letely unprepared for a Super Bowl. And I lived through Giants/Ravens, the Bills' string of disasters, & the Chargers getting buttfucked by the wrath of Steve Young. 

This is just unbelievable.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murphy's Law in full effect for the Broncos


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Thank God.*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

There we go. Good point conversion too. But 36-8? Still a rout.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well at least some of the players on the Broncos team came to play today.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Going out on a limb here but something tells me Bryan will be sporting a Seahawks jersey come Monday.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

4 touchdowns to go.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dont ever doubt Team Adderall..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

end this game so the patriots can officially prepare to win the super bowl next season.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Champ said:


> end this game so the patriots can officially prepare to win the super bowl next season.


:kobe11 Patriots lost to the team that's getting their butt kicked.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Denver deserve those "This is awful" chants


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Stevewiser said:


> :kobe11 Patriots lost to the team that's getting their butt kicked.


a win against an injury depleted team without its star players on both sides of the field. cool story bro.

2-1 on denver since peyton joined them :brady


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Bronocs are playing lazy on defense to these bum WR's lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lolchamp

The Pats can't beat the PANTHERS.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh there's more


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Is this anyone we can cut to another game going on, oh wait this is the SB lol.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> lolchamp
> 
> The Pats can't beat the PANTHERS.


pls try to beat us without interfering w/ gronk, wwf.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

I turned it off. Worst Wrestlemania ever.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There was no interference, bud.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I don't want to watch this game, but I can't look away. I still can't believe this is happening.*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I feel bad for Broncos fans but it's just beautiful to see a team play this kind of game in the Superbowl. Bravo Seahawks :clap


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Denver in the SuperBowl = Batista in the Main Event of WM30


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

checkcola said:


> Denver in the SuperBowl = Batista in the Main Event of WM30


Naw Batista will actually win though :HHH2


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Somebody has got to get me a gif of that dude on the Broncos bench facepalming. Shit had me in tears. Wish I knew his name.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Naw Batista will actually win though :HHH2


:rko2 :bryan3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Homer is the Seahawks, Hamburglar is the Broncos, and the kids mirror my reaction to the whole thing.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Gotta show Eli. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

yes


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

We're seeing backup QBs in the Super Bowl. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This Seattle's defense is up in the GOAT list,


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan 38s 
First ever Seahawks Super Bowl win!!! AMAZING!!! There’s going to be a lot of happy people in Washington.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:mark:














:mark:​


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Sherman won't be talking so big when Peyton rips him and that defense some brand new assholes.


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats to the Seattle Seahawks. Deserved is an understatement. Probably one of the finest team displays I've seen in any sport to be frank :clap


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*This is going to haunt Manning for the rest of his life.

On the plus side, Sherman is going to laugh in his critics' face for a good couple of months. Also, Russel Wilson seems to be the first black, albeit half-black, quarterback to win a Superbowl.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a great game, enjoyed this game more than last years. I missed the first few minutes but there was a ton of action later on. Congrats to Pete and nice guy Russell Wilson. Seattle were favorites from jump and backed it all up. 

Peyton :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh wow and people were arguing this wouldn't affect Peyton Manning and his legacy, after an asswhupping like that it has to fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Oh wow and people were arguing this wouldn't affect Peyton Manning and his legacy, after an asswhupping like that it has to fpalm


I am interesting in what the spin will be regarding him going forward. NFL has a lot invested in him as 'the face of the league' sort of like Cena in the WWE


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So Peyton's lone SB victory is over Rex Grossman


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It doesn't affect his legacy. Only ESPN marks and knee jerk reactionaries would think it does. Sometimes you get your ass kicked in this game.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Peyton to job out to JTG on tomorrow's Raw

:hhh2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Awesome to see Seahawks get the win. Really cool to see the a former Wisconsin QB, Russell Wilson to get a Super Bowl win. And it was really fun to watch Manning get his ass kicked.


----------



## firehaps (Jan 3, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *This is going to haunt Manning for the rest of his life.
> 
> On the plus side, Sherman is going to laugh in his critics' face for a good couple of months. Also, Russel Wilson seems to be the first black, albeit half-black, quarterback to win a Superbowl.*


Doug Williams won in '88 with the Redskins.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

the mic sounds horrible


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And The Passion of the Denver Broncos is over...God that was bad.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Never, EEEEEEEEEEEEEEVER go to MetLife for the SB or WrestleMania....AGAIN.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That wasn't a Super Bowl game. That was castration, plain and simple.

Daniel Bryan's gonna be as happy as a motherfucker on Raw tomorrow.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Gonna be a rough week for Denver


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Like, I'm not even mad that Denver lost. I'm mad that I didn't see a good football game. That was the most lopsided ass whooping ever.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That was some Seattle Seahawk fan ficton shit there.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Was that Denver fans booing the Seattle coach there? If so, bad sportsmanship. You lost fair and square, be magnanimous in defeat.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Super Bowl Champion Seattle Seahawks dominate. That simple.*



MrMister said:


> It doesn't affect his legacy. Only ESPN marks and knee jerk reactionaries would think it does. Sometimes you get your ass kicked in this game.


You say that yet his team tied the 2nd worst defeat in Superbowl history by losing by 35 points, as if that isn't terrible for his legacy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah he got his ass kicked. So did Marino. He's one of the greatest despite this. You look at the entire career. Peyton is obviously one of the greatest to ever play the game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Peyton ended up with SB record for most completions..How many weren't screen passes?


----------



## firehaps (Jan 3, 2012)

Now we'll only have to wait another 11 years to see a defensive player win MVP again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> Peyton ended up with SB record for most completions..How many weren't screen passes?


They didn't mind giving up the short stuff did they. You never want the most completions record. It usually means you got destroyed.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*If this tells us anything, it's that no matter what...defense wins championships.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

07 Pats > Broncos 

Great season for the Broncos but they got body bagged. 5x MVP, greatest offense ever and all those weapons they have were useless in this game. I thought Denver would win due to their weapons but was proven wrong in the 1st half. Seattle's D were dominant from jump.

Defense really does win championships.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

'98 Vikings > Broncos, any great offense from the past is a better team than this Bronco team playing in a watered down rules league.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dat squad match. Did not see that coming. 

Peyton "CHO-KING" Manning strikes again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

is Seattle a Dynasty in the making? Wilson will get only better and if they can keep this defense together i can't see it getting worse.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

My reaction after The Big Game tonight!

- Vic


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

SoupBro said:


> is Seattle a Dynasty in the making? Wilson will get only better and if they can keep this defense together i can't see it getting worse.


They got some young pieces whose deals are coming up. They can easily end up like the Ravens by giving a guy so much that they have to let some guys walk. If so, i don't think they'll be a dynasty. I'm very interested in seeing how they pull this off


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I notice that many are always so quick to detract modern historic offenses "soft era" arguments which is probably fair yet can be hesitant to give a defense augmented due for good play even in the parameters of the same argument they use to detract offenses. That said, let us give the 2013 Seahawks their due they are a damn good defensive unit. How good? impossible to compare because of the arguments like "well Seatle is a juggernaut in an offensive era and goes against the best athletes through natural evolution they need GOAT consideration", yet another side may say "x team would light up the Hawks defense they allowed some huge point totals to some mediocre teams it is damn insulting to even think of them in the light of a lauded iconic unit like the Steel Curtain. God the leauge isn't what it used to be every team sucks". All I know is that credit is due for this Hawks unit and in my estimation (just my opinion feel free to disagree), best defensive unit (though not better) since the Bucs team won the SB all things considered.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm late posting this but.....

*erikaliles 52 minutes ago*










lol Auntie


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> *07 Pats > Broncos
> *
> Great season for the Broncos but they got body bagged. 5x MVP, greatest offense ever and all those weapons they have were useless in this game. I thought Denver would win due to their weapons but was proven wrong in the 1st half. Seattle's D were dominant from jump.
> 
> Defense really does win championships.


Patriot's losing to the Giants was :banderas


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, that Seattle team was scary good tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lol I wish I could change my answer to that Lions poll question at the top of the thread.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Denver's road to SB wasn't even impressive to begin with.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

As I said before, NFC Championship Game was the real Super Bowl :draper2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

holy shit that was a one sided ass kicking.

Twitter is having a field day with the memes.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

MrMister said:


> They didn't mind giving up the short stuff did they. You never want the most completions record. It usually means you got destroyed.


Didn't Peyton surpass Brady from when he beat the Panthers though? LOLJOHNFOX


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Now watch Eli win it again next year from the wildcards.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure Peyton would have beaten Niners or Panthers D either. 
Top 5 teams 
Seahawks
Niners
Panthers
Saints
Broncos


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I just saw this...

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...anning-s-legacy-is--ridiculous-192218859.html


DAT BEARD. Going for the D-Bry look?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Denver's defense was really exposed with some of the weakest tackling I've seen.

As for dynasty, HeatWave said it best. Can they keep these players on defense together with the cap? This team is really young and if they get that aura of invincibility, they're going to really hard to take down. But will the cap break them up?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

lol @ the people who called Sherman classless and then celebrated when he got injured.. holy hypocrisy batman!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> I'm sorry, but I just saw this...
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...anning-s-legacy-is--ridiculous-192218859.html
> 
> ...












Father? :bryan2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He looks so old. Dude must be pounding beers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Seattle can pretty much keep everyone for the next two season. They got plenty in cap space. 

They can three peat. 

But I think the 49ers will best them one year. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> He looks so old. Dude must be pounding beers.






You mean he stopped pounding beers before? He's just continuing to pound them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol good point Sidewinder



Mikey Damage said:


> Seattle can pretty much keep everyone for the next two season. They got plenty in cap space.
> 
> They can three peat.
> 
> ...


I'm reading Seattle really wants to lock up Earl Thomas in the off season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

How much of a difference would Von Miller have made?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Father? :bryan2











:side:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:ti

These meme's are killing me tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> How much of a difference would Von Miller have made?


Not sure he'd have mattered that much. The problem was with tackling downfield and Seattle's D destroying. Wilson is pretty elusive too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I would have asked how much of a difference Clady and the Center would have made, but that's only 2 pts :side: Seattle wasn't really hitting Manning that often anyways.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> Didn't Peyton surpass Brady from when he beat the Panthers though? LOLJOHNFOX


Manning has never been better than Brady. Brady has the most playoff wins of any QB, Manning has the most playoff losses.
not to mention Manning is under .500 for the playoffs. Manning chokes in big games.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Manning has never been better than Brady. Brady has the most playoff wins of any QB, Manning has the most playoff losses.
> not to mention Manning is under .500 for the playoffs. Manning chokes in big games.


And people still say Payton is the GOAT, yeah the greatest regular season qb but Brady and Montana are the greatest Playoff qbs :brady2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Brady is 8-8 in the playoffs since his last superbowl win and 2-1 in AFC championships against a Pey lead team. pls go.



MrMister said:


> Not sure he'd have mattered that much. The problem was with tackling downfield and Seattle's D destroying. Wilson is pretty elusive too.


A healthy Von Miller would definitely have made a difference in getting pressure to Wilson and probably helping contain him to. Their passing attack wouldn't have been as effective imo.


Broncos still get absolutely destroyed though. It's too bad for Peyton, going to be endlessly tormented over this even though they just played a way better team with an amazing defense. And Legion of BOOM of course the GOAT secondary.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know, the Seattle line was stonewalling most of the game. We can't know if Miller would've done much. Miller can't cover and he can't tackle downfield most of the time.

I just don't think he would have much effect on the massive hemorrhaging going on tonight. Strahan didn't matter in the Baltimore/NYG game. Bruce Smith didn't matter in Dallas/Buffalo.


Also, for the record, this is not a choke by Peyton. He just walked into one of the best ambushes ever. Denver was not ready for this game at all. They never had any answers either.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Manning has never been better than Brady. Brady has the most playoff wins of any QB, Manning has the most playoff losses.
> not to mention Manning is under .500 for the playoffs. Manning chokes in big games.


What? I was talking about the completion record for the SB.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I don't this was a choke either. A choke means that he failed due to the pressure or couldn't live up to the moment. That wasn't the reason he lost. He lost because he was simply outplayed by a better defensive unit and they had the advantage on every matchup on the field. They took away everything and even put pressure on Manning. Seahawks defense deserves all the credit for shutting down _one of the best of all time_.

You don't get to superbowls without being great btw, I think people fail to realize that in regards to superbowl losers.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Manning has never been better than Brady. Brady has the most playoff wins of any QB, Manning has the most playoff losses.
> not to mention Manning is under .500 for the playoffs. Manning chokes in big games.





Dragonballfan said:


> And people still say Payton is the GOAT, yeah the greatest regular season qb but Brady and Montana are the greatest Playoff qbs :brady2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

tbh the super bowl lost all credibility when Eli won two of em


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> tbh the super bowl lost all credibility when Eli won two of em


:eli2: 2
eyton2: 1
:brees: 1
:rodgers: 1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Magic said:


> Yeah I don't this was a choke either. A choke means that he failed due to the pressure or couldn't live up to the moment. That wasn't the reason he lost. He lost because he was simply outplayed by a better defensive unit and they had the advantage on every matchup on the field. They took away everything and even put pressure on Manning. Seahawks defense deserves all the credit for shutting down _one of the best of all time_.
> 
> You don't get to superbowls without being great btw, I think people fail to realize that in regards to superbowl losers.


Manning had one of the best offensive teams of all time and he got blown out. And the reason why they got behind so fast was because of Manning. He wasn't the only reason they lost but him choking was a major reason.

At least when Bradys best offensive team when they were 18-0 lost, they were winning going into the last few minutes, then the pats D just choked it up.

Manning always has a great offense and he has a lot of poor playoff and SB stats in big games.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

CamillePunk said:


> tbh the super bowl lost all credibility when Eli won two of em


He only defeated a dynasty and one of the greatest QB's of all time twice in the biggest game of the year. NBD.

Oh and he stopped an undefeated season from happening. NBD.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> And people still say Payton is the GOAT, yeah the greatest regular season qb but Brady and Montana are the greatest Playoff qbs :brady2


Going into this season Brady was actually slightly better in the regular season over Manning.


http://www.coldhardfootballfacts.co...the-definitive-nfl-quarterback-rivalry/24894/

Either way, at worse Manning and Brady are pretty even regular season wise and Brady has always had less weapons than Manning.

But Brady always steps it up in the playoffs where Manning seems to choke. And sure Brady is 8-8 in the playoffs since his last SB win but he has still made it to two SBs and a bunch of AFC title games.

That is still very good and most QBs would kill for that.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> tbh the super bowl lost all credibility when Eli won two of em


lolnegged.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Going into this season Brady was actually slightly better in the regular season over Manning.
> 
> 
> http://www.coldhardfootballfacts.co...the-definitive-nfl-quarterback-rivalry/24894/
> ...


Brady has done more with less essentially


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

I heard Manning tried to throw in the towel. It was intercepted.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

xdoomsayerx said:


> 27-17. Denver wins.
> 
> Peyton manning gets his 2nd superbowl ring and cements himself as the greatest quarterback to play the game.


:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti

Lol at forehead

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Dat squad match. Did not see that coming.
> 
> Peyton "CHO-KING" Manning strikes again.


ffs if people really are believing this.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm a casual Broncos fan and was disappointed to see them lose. Seattle played really well though and were the only team that showed up to play.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

What a great superbowl for 'dem Hawks!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I will say that I never saw this type of game coming, but at the same time Seattle has a stellar defense. I wouldn't blame Peyton and in fact I blame the rest of the Bronco team. The WR's didn't play physical enough. The offensive line looked terrible and they were simply out coached. Plain and simple John Fox was out coached. This game proves defense still wins championships. You can be the highest scoring team of all time, but the best defense will likely find the win. That was a team effort on the part of Seattle, and a team effort in losing on the part of Denver. Peyton held this team up all season and they couldn't come in one game and give their 100%, losers. It's good to see Russell Wilson as a champion because he deserves it. No one saw this coming.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*NFL Off Season, draft, free agency, trade rumors etc*

Since the season is officially over for both teams I feel like now is the appropriate time to talk about anything that pertains to the NFL Off Season. My first crack at all this is going to be something that I think may start a hot discussion. I am a long time Steeler fan, but there is one team I feel has a huge move on their hands and it's not my beloved Steelers. The Washington Redskins are a team that in my opinion are one trade away from being the top team in the NFC East, and possibly the NFC in general. A new head coach and changes are all upon this franchise. Gruden did wonders with Dalton and it's the reason he is now a head coach of a NFL Football team.

Right now I feel like the Redskins have the tools on defense, but were just missing the right defensive coordinator. Alfred Morris is going to be a consistent RB. They have the names on defense who haven't been coached to reach their full potential. Let me remind everyone that they have two solid QB's and one of which could start next season and his name isn't RG3. Cousins in my opinion could be just as good as RG3 in this offense that Gruden will provide. RG3 has high value and I think one bad season means nothing. Let me rephrase what I just said. RG3 has high value for a team like Cleveland. Why the Browns? What I am getting at here is for The Redskins to trade RG3 to Cleveland for draft picks. 

The Browns statistically had one of the best defenses this season. Whereas The Skins had one of the poorest defenses in the team's history. RG3 will not thrive on a team where this is very little defense. RG3 will will bring in more value for more draft picks than Cousins will. This is why I feel keeping Kirk Cousins makes sense. Kirk is cheaper, just as good, and healthier. RG3 has unlimited potential and I feel his failures last year were due to poor coaching and front office management. RG3 could revitalize his career on a team in Cleveland whom already has a strong defense. RG3 would, or could become the next King of Cleveland and allow fans to truly forget about LeBron James.

Think about it. The last time The Browns had a QB who could move with his legs his name was Otto Graham. RG3 would bridge the gap between the rest of the AFC North teams. The Browns could compete with the rest of the league with an RG3 on their team. He would have two solid targets in Jordan Cameron and Josh Gordon. The Browns offensive line is definitely better than what the Skins were able to do this year. Remember the Browns beat The Ravens this year, and had close games with the Bengals. They didn't fair so well vs my Steelers, but with RG3 that could change. A Cleveland led RG3 would certainly be a playoff bound team no matter how tough the AFC North is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Brady has done more with less essentially


Yes and his reg. season stats are pretty much the same or better than Manning much much less.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Most playoff losses just means he's gone to the playoffs more than anyone else :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Most playoff losses just means he's gone to the playoffs more than anyone else :draper2


It is a misleading stat to go by just losses but he is under .500 for his playoff record which is pretty bad for the 3rd best QB of all time behind Montana and Brady.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Seahawks :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Watch Eli get another ring next year.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm disappointed, all i have seen so far is how this loss won't hurt his legacy and how classy Manning is. Highlight last night was Chris Carter going after Peyton though. Was hoping for alot more Manning bashing, maybe i should listen to local radio since i'm sure fellow Pats fans would call up and deliver the bashing i'm asking for.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm happy the Seahawks won, but no more Football though


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TD saying Denver has a better shot at getting to the Superbowl next year :wall

Saying that Seattle will have to battle the Panthers and 49ers while noone in the AFC can stand toe to toe with Denver. A healthy Pats and a healthy Colts could beat the Broncos. Broncos weren't leagues ahead of the rest of the top teams in the AFC.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Broncos are clearly no better then most NFC teams.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its been a while since the best team actually won the title. Lately it has been the teams on hot streaks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, they missed the snow by 24 hours. Lucky Goodell


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

where would you say this seattle defense ranks all time?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Probably top 5 in my opinion.

They made sure everyone who caught the ball knew they were there with those huge hits.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> where would you say this seattle defense ranks all time?


I'm not that big of a NFL historian, but I have heard analysts say that this could be the 2nd greatest defence of all time behind the 85 Bears.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Wow, they missed the snow by 24 hours. Lucky Goodell


I find that hilarious. It only really lasted a day.

A few years ago people were bitching and moaning about snow ruining the game and everyone was all set for a freezing SB but it was perfect football weather.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


> I'm not that big of a NFL historian, but I have heard analysts say that this could be the 2nd greatest defence of all time behind the 85 Bears.


without really thinking about it i'd say that the steel curtain,85 bears and 00 ravens are def better.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> without really thinking about it i'd say that the steel curtain,85 bears and 00 ravens are def better.


Yup and two of those teams won with a subpar QB, really only McMahon was decent in the superbowl. Russ Wilson played his ass off yesterday probably could have won with his arm alone if they really needed him to throw


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Sherman admitted what we already knew, and that is that the NFC Title game was the real Super Bowl. :kaep


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> without really thinking about it i'd say that the steel curtain,85 bears and 00 ravens are def better.


You have to consider what offense they were playing against (the best ever on paper) and also how much less defense you can play nowadays thanks to Manning and the colts having the rules changed.

You could play much tighter D back in the day as compared to nowadays.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm speaking more from a season long standpoint. certainly the best superbowl game defense ever.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

PGSucks said:


> Sherman admitted what we already knew, and that is that the NFC Title game was the real Super Bowl. :kaep


So Kap failed in the clutch twice?


Anyways, is Browner coming back? If anything, last night should be a reality check for him and the urge to get his life together


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

1. 2000 Ravens
2. 1985 Bears
3. 2013 Seahawks 

00 Ravens still the only team in NFL history to not allow an offensive TD in the SB.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

Well after they bummed Saints they were always gonna' win.


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: NFL Off Season, draft, free agency, trade rumors etc*

I'd be suprised if the Browns traded for RG3.

Picking at #4 (with really only Jacksonville and Houston looking for QB's) they'd be better off with whichever QB leftover between Bortles/Manziel/Bridewater than RG3. Although there is a chance that someone could try to leapfrog them, but it doesn't seem like there is an once in a lifetime QB in this draft (like it was between Luck/RG3). 

Besides, Cleveland already has an injured QB that may amount to something great. Call me stupid, by I think Brian Hoyer might have a bright future if given the chance.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Still got the Bears as the best ever. They faced tougher offenses. They would've gone undefeated had it not been for Dan Marino defending his team's '72 undefeated record. They gave up 10 total points in three playoff games. They faced the Giants, Rams, Niners, and Skins in the regular season. Giants, Niners, and Skins were really good teams back then. Rams had Dickerson. And then there's the Dolphins, an offensive juggernaut, and the only team to beat them that year.

'91 Eagles were crazy good too. Look them up. '76 Steelers too, but they benefited from the pre-'78 era. In '78, the NFL allowed linemen to use their hands and the illegal contact after 5 yards was put into play, as well as pass interference after the 5 yards. Fittingly, the illegal contact and pass interference were because of Mel Blount and others like him (Tatum, Atkinson, etc).

I love the 00 Ravens defense, but they played some weak offensive teams. This skews the stats a bit. They're still top 5 though for sure, and the difference between these defenses is marginal. 

At any rate, these Seahawks are up there among the best I reckon. While the front four is not as dominant as the Bears or Ravens or Steelers or Eagles, and I'm not sure the LBs compare very well (time can change this), though they are a really good unit, Seattle's secondary has to be among the best ever.

A Frankenstein's Monster using the 85 Bears front seven with Seattle's secondary would be impossible to score against.



Also on the other end of the spectrum is the fact that STILL no "all time greatest offense", one that broke all time marks in points, has ever won a Super Bowl. Some of the greatest defenses failed to win a Super Bowl too ('91 Eagles/'76 Steelers), but a lot of them have. The Rams are the only one in the 10 scoring that won the title...and that was just barely, as we all should know what happened in that '99 classic.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so i guess its too late for the eagles at this point?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No you assholes have FOLES. I'm going to have to spend the next decade cursing the Eagles...AGAIN.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Well, that sucked.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Why do people keep saying NFC championship was the superbowl? Niners don't beat the Broncos like the Seahawks did namely because they don't have that secondary even close to anything that is as good.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

We'll be back next season unless Peyton retires (I wouldn't at this point, gotta win another to mess with the haters).

We need to keep Decker and get a secondary at all costs.

OLine will be improved by the return of Clady and pass rush will be improved by VON.


----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: NFL Off Season, draft, free agency, trade rumors etc*

My Packers need depth at WR and a complete makeover on defense. That secondary is aweful.

Who are the "top" free agents this spring?


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: NFL Off Season, draft, free agency, trade rumors etc*

Riley Cooper by far atm imo


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NFL Off Season, draft, free agency, trade rumors etc*

Please don't leave, Kraken.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im curious about something

how likely is it that a team that reaches the superbowl can do it again consecutively?

because in european football, major teams like barca or bayern basically show up in the finals or atleast semis every year

but i noticed that neither team from last year made the superbowl in this one

is the draft and off season really so significant in shaping up the teams? or could we see the broncos or seahawks in the superbowl again next year?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's mainly that teams are pretty evenly matched due to the salary cap. The difference between a win and a loss is razor thin. 

We haven't had a repeat champion since the New England Patriots last decade. Repeats were much more common in the pre-salary cap era.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Back in the old days, winning back to back Superbowls were pretty regular, Steelers, Broncos, Cowboys, 49ers all have done it. Patriots being them most recent team to do it. No team has ever won it three times in a row ( I think) although Dolphins came dam close by getting to three straight superbowls and winning two


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

FAT GUY PLAYING QB

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/A837...p4?versionId=3nle7s7WAAP0N0BFQ9xAKjZ1eqhPEay3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Should get rid of the salary cap IMO.

If you can't afford to field a successful team then sell it. Only the strong survive.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

^:kobe



Perfect Poster said:


> FAT GUY PLAYING QB
> 
> https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/A837...p4?versionId=3nle7s7WAAP0N0BFQ9xAKjZ1eqhPEay3


Better than Stafford. :draper2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Notorious said:


> Should get rid of the salary cap IMO.
> 
> If you can't afford to field a successful team then sell it. Only the strong survive.


Nah, NFL doesn't need another Yankee's situation. Cities like NY, LA (if they had a team) Atlanta, Dallas and Chicago would just dominate since they could have a bigger market than a lot of the other teams.

As much as I hate The Packers a "no salary" cap league would fuck a smaller market city like that and whats the point.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cowboys are making the playoffs this coming season, so fucking PUMPED.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> Cowboys are making the playoffs this coming season, so fucking PUMPED.


inb4 8-8.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

</3

Also:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Better than Stafford. :draper2


:kobe2

You just had to go there didn't you?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You forgot the best Purple People Eaters of all time Mr Mister, FUCK YOU DREW PEARSON, YOU PUSHED OFF


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> inb4 8-8.


Did someone say 8-8?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Dont know if this has been posted yet but I ran across it today. All the text messages that Incongnito/Martin had.

http://thebiglead.com/2014/02/03/he...edly-exchanged/#sthash.0DX3EvWu.93JfFOWS.uxfs


After reading these really makes me think Martin is a shit head


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

He can't be a shithead, he went to Stanford #ShermanLogic


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Catalanotto said:


> Cowboys are making the playoffs this coming season, so fucking PUMPED.


Saints/Niners/Seahawks/Packers...Pick your January death


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Cowboys are making the playoffs this coming season, so fucking PUMPED.


Looking forward to them getting obliterated by at least 3/4 of the NFC West next season. Can't wait for Romo in front of the 12th Man again!


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

i would have a hard time believing that the cowboys are gonna be any better than they were last season. They are in salary cap hell as a result of facing huge cap penalties due to their shady dealings during the uncapped year. They are most likely gonna have to release several starters just to stay afloat cape-wise and won't have the space to really get the upgrades they need. They're gonna have to knock their draft out of the park to even really stay competitive next year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LMAO EAGLES

Yeah, Dallas is fucked. I don't think Cat was being 100% serious. Dallas will beat some top tier team or hang with them and lose and it'll be just enough to tease fans that maybe they're getting better. Then they'll lose to some spare team like Cleveland. 

Should've hired Quincy Carter as OC IMO.


They have no defensive line and it's tragically comical. I really have no clue what they can do here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Nah, NFL doesn't need another Yankee's situation. Cities like NY, LA (if they had a team) Atlanta, Dallas and Chicago would just dominate since they could have a bigger market than a lot of the other teams.
> 
> As much as I hate The Packers a "no salary" cap league would fuck a smaller market city like that and whats the point.


I'm a big supporter of no salary cap in sports. I don't see anything wrong with "buying a championship". That's what the game is all about really, trying to be the best and win the championship. Nothing wrong with doing everything in your power to get the best players, the best management and the best coaching staff. The fact that you can get frowned upon for that is ridiculous. And regardless just because you spend the most doesn't guarantee success.

I've had this discussion numerous times on here and I know I'm in the minority with that thinking but it's just how I think it should be.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Any game is best when it's balanced. You work within the framework of balance. This is where SKILL comes in. What if Chess had teleporting ninjas, fire breathing dragons, and reality altering wizards? Ok, it would turn into Dungeons and Dragons, but that's beside the point. It's better for almost all the teams to have a shot every year, as opposed to a handful. It also ramps up the difficulty of running a team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You would still have to have skill. As we've seen in sports with and without caps, having a competent front office is key. I just think an owner should be free to spend whatever he wants on his team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah when shit is stacked in your favor, you need significantly less skill. It's fine that you don't care about that, but that's a fact.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

You'd have to do something about the contracts. Players would have to almost have guaranteed contracts (like MLB) since a lot of these players would be dropped immediately if there wasn't such a thing as a cap hit.

Obv. it's too late to do without a cap now since teams have been signing players for however long. Although I think MLB is much better w/o a cap, I don't think it's as useful in NFL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> It would appear Bowman is getting his ACL repaired, and will be ready to begin his recovery and rehab process. Matt Maiocco tweeted that world-renowned orthopedic surgeon Dr. James Andrews is handling the procedure in Pensacola, Florida.
> 
> Bowman tore his ACL in the NFC Championship Game, and suffered additional damage to his MCL. The initial belief was that both ligaments were fully torn, but it sounds like the MCL damage was only a partial tear. Bowman’s surgery was delayed so that the MCL could heal. This is excellent news for his recovery.


Luv you, NaVorro.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> inb4 8-8.


And in the NFC they'll probably make the playoffs with that record :no:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Saints/Niners/Seahawks/Packers...Pick your January death


Packers over the Panthers :ti

The NFC playoff field is already set outside the NFC East


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Eagles will win the East again by default. Giants are awful. Skins are awful. Dallas is awful. NYG probably has the best chance of improving though since that team has more clues than Wash and Dallas combined.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm counting on the new offensive coordinator improving the Giants and Eli by quite a bit. Kurt Warner's limited time with the team in 2004 called the offense they just got rid of the most difficult QB offense he's ever seen.

I'm thinking if this is a true statement (to be fair they did win 2 SBs with this supposed difficult QB offense), Eli Manning will put up better season statistics then his career averages.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Warner never ran very complex offenses


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

That's true and could be part of the reason why he thought it so complex.

The Giants ran a WR option based system under Gilbride, which is different from his run and shoot stuff from the Oilers. I do believe this is one of the main reasons for the INTs from Eli this season and in past seasons. If he thinks the WR is doing one thing and the WR does something else, it's not going to be pretty. Seems as if now it will be more of a Packers type system given the hire they made.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhs03U5ys3du70T9YW

Now a bunch of 49ers fans on social media are saying the NFCC was rigged. Biggest cry baby fan base in the NFL bar none. Every fan base has it's fair share of whiny douche bags but they're something else


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Packers over the Panthers :ti
> 
> The NFC playoff field is already set outside the NFC East


Packers over Panthers until proven otherwise...Panthers gotta show they werent a one trick pony before ppl consider them anything



NFC West is gonna be a terror. Rams if healthy is gonna cause fits..They have a shot to be 2nd in that division of SF...Niners are kinda dicey. Talent is there, but they seem to under perform at times. NFC West is not a division to go on a 2-3 game skid in..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Packers got no D, Panthers do, all that matters. Arizona can't make the playoffs, and will probably be better than anyone who makes the playoffs outside of SEA/SF/NO/CAR, all about the defense baby.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If only the Bengals had a good QB, it would make the afc more exciting. :jose


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Packers got no D, Panthers do, all that matters. Arizona can't make the playoffs, and will probably be better than anyone who makes the playoffs outside of SEA/SF/NO/CAR, all about the defense baby.


Packers have a D, it's just very young and inexperienced, but with that offense, they don't even have to be a top 5 defense, they just improve a little bit and they're probably 3rd best NFC team next year..


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Caliendo does his thing:
http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=10391248&categoryid=2378529


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Packers over the Panthers :ti
> 
> The NFC playoff field is already set outside the NFC East


I'd take the Packers over the Panthers. :draper2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mr Mister supports no salary cap as a Cowboys fan.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Too early to tell with the Panthers, fellas. With Hardy/LaFell/Ginn/Mitchell/Munnerlyn/Gross/Wharton/Mikell/Florence all Free Agents, a lot can change. I suspect they'll be very good again next season, though.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I see today the NFL sold 8 of their Thursday games to CBS. And then the final 8 will still be on NFL Network. And the final 2 weeks will have Saturday night games on the NFL Network for now, but that might be sold next year too and maybe even more games added. It's only a matter of time before they're on like 10 different networks playing everyday of the week.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Falcons dropped Asante Samuel and a LB today..Talk about a team who could get right back in the hunt with a great offseason and good health...I think last year was more of a simple off year than a sign of things to come, but it all depends on how they fill some of their holes especially on defense in the draft and free agency


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oh, is Tony Gonzalez not retiring again?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Lone big name TE on the market now is Jermichael Finley(Unless Graham escapes the Saints). Giants and Falcons will be making a run for him


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I thought he had to medically retire? (Wow at that GUY being the big name available)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I thought Finley and Gresham were going to be good. They're both average at best.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I would take Finley over Gresham.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

There's two good TE in the draft that is going to be first rounders in Ebron amd Amaro. Draft is also deep in receivers as well.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Falcons waste their draft pick on a TE, heads will roll



> Matt Ryan finished 11th in Gregg Rosenthal's 2013 Quarterback Index after placing a career-best seventh the year before.
> 
> Injuries decimated his receiving corps. The Atlanta Falcons' offensive line ranked in the NFL's bottom third, according to both Football Outsiders and Pro Football Focus.
> 
> ...


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm excited for the draft, Ravens haven't had this high of a pick in years.. the reality of it was we didn't have anywhere close to a SB caliber team so it was better long term that we missed the playoffs this year. For a team that generally builds through the draft as opposed to FA it's refreshing not to be picking real late in every round this year. We're definitely going WR or OL in the 1st round. I'll be ecstatic if we can land Mike Evans out of A&M. Torrey Smith, Marlon Brown, Mike Evans would be a sick wr trio (assuming we lose Jacoby to FA). That's some serious size and playmaking ability for Joe to work with. 

Also if Calvin Pryor drops into the 2nd round he would be nasty next to Elam, next Dashon Goldson imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Oh, is Tony Gonzalez not retiring again?


Just read that he'd be open to joining a contender for their stretch run. Seattle, enjoy your Tony Gonzalez next season. Tony can play another three seasons I bet. He's immortal I'm convinced.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Tony should come back to KC. Yesplz.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

1 day contract ^


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Michael Sam, Mizzou DE and SEC Defensive Player of the Year came out as gay. Kudos to him. If this hurts his draft stock at all, I would be seriously pissed off. Dude is class and a great football player.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> Michael Sam, Mizzou DE and SEC Defensive Player of the Year came out as gay. Kudos to him. *If this hurts his draft stock at all, I would be seriously pissed off*. Dude is class and a great football player.


I think it will subconsciously for a lot of GM's unfortunately. Like I said though it will be subconsciously, just something in the back of their minds as they put together their big boards. That doesn't mean any GM's/coaching staffs are bigots or are purposely trying to discriminate against him but it is what it is. I don't expect it to sink him significantly or anything like that but he won't be taken quite as high as he would before coming out and that's sad but it's a combination of human nature and football culture.

With that said I think Sam would still do it all over again, he is who he is. I'm sure he would rather be selected by a team who accepts him for who he is then have kept it a secret and be constantly worried about how he'll be perceived if his teammates/coaching staff find out after the fact.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

pryme tyme said:


> I think it will subconsciously for a lot of GM's unfortunately. Like I said though it will be subconsciously, just something in the back of their minds as they put together their big boards. That doesn't mean any GM's/coaching staffs are bigots or are purposely trying to discriminate against him but it is what it is. I don't expect it to sink him significantly or anything like that but he won't be taken quite as high as he would before coming out and that's sad but it's a combination of human nature and football culture.
> 
> *With that said I think Sam would still do it all over again, he is who he is. I'm sure he would rather be selected by a team who accepts him for who he is then have kept it a secret and be constantly worried about how he'll be perceived if his teammates/coaching staff find out after the fact.*


Really sucks that in this day and age people have to "come out" wish he could have just continued his normal life and if a teammate or coach asked him who's that guy he is with he'd just answer my boyfriend. It really shouldn't be a big deal but i understand why it is especially in the NFL.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Depends how outspoken he is, no one wants another Chris Kluwe who says he got cut because of his views/orientation versus his shitty performance.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Lord im missing football already


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I think him doing an interview to announce his sexual orientation would hurt his draft stock more than him being gay. It can come off as one seeking attention rather than it happening organically. There's already an article out explaining how this was orchestrated. That all being said, no reason to start the "Hurt draft stock" nonsense. Too early. He's projected 3rd-5th rd and combine has started yet. We've seen guys move up and fall, he will be no different. If he can play, NFL will put up with whatever


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Who's The Best QB That's Entering The Draft This Year?*

I'd go with Teddy Bridgewater.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Merged with incoming QB poll thread. 

SO THERE'S A NEW POLL GUYS


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd go with Manziel.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

POLLS. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bortles is the clear #1, imo.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Bortles is the clear #1, imo.


I agree, not as sexy of a pick as Manziel or Bridgewater but I see his style of play translating the best to the NFL. Bridgewater is a solid pick as well, Manziel is the most likely to be a bust out of the 3.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why aren't Rex Grossman and Christian Ponder options on the poll? They should both be options on the poll.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Johnny Football FTW


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Blaine Gabbert is the best


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

McQueen said:


> Why aren't Rex Grossman and Christian Ponder options on the poll? They should both be options on the poll.


At least Grossman should be:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I wanna see TEDDY and SHOELACES on the same team... hope Jags get him. Would tear shit up in Madden with them next year. :mark:

As far as the poll goes, all three should have really good rookie seasons. I like Blake because of his size, the prototype NFL QB. Teddy is the best overall passer of the group. But he's a little frail for his height. Wouldn't hurt to add a few pounds and I would like to see that. His toughness is not a question either way though. Johnny is the smallest but he's probably the craziest. I can see him being a mix of Vick and Favre. 

Gonna be real fun tracking all 3's rookie seasons this year that's for sure. Vote? TEDDY :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fun poll, voted Bridgewater, but think Fales will be about just as good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

[USER]WTF352[/USER] made the poll btw. Just giving him the credit here.

I have no clue who is the best. I'll go with they all bust.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Derek Carr should be mentioned and I liked what I saw when I did watch Bryn Renner at UNC. Renner struggled this year because a lot of offensive talent left UNC in his junior and senior seasons. 

Jordan Lynch could be a sleeper. 

*WHICH LUCKY TEAM WILL HIT THE BROCK JENSEN LOTTERY? :brock*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stephen Morris >>>>

















j/k :lelbron


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Interested to see what happens with Morris. He's going to have to work hard. I'll be rooting for him even if I didn't have that much faith in him in the big games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll definitely be rooting for him too, but I don't have much confidence in his NFL future. I dunno how much we can attribute to his ankle injury, but he was _much_ better his Junior year. His short accuracy was laughably bad this season.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Fucking Savannah State. 

Yeah the ankle injury was probably more serious than the team let on. He had such a great end to 2012, he seemed primed to have an amazing 2013 and after the ankle it just never took off. That's why I'm interested to see what he does going forward because he did have the flashes off brilliance. He'll be a good mid/late round project. More than likely mid.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone think AJ McCarron is vastly underrated like I do? I could see him being like Andy Dalton. That could be a good thing or bad thing with the way Dalton has performed recently though :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I like McCarron a lot. Looks like one of those dudes who's lacking a bit physically, but has the mental side down. I think he'll do well.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyone else employed by Cleveland that wants to be fired?....Anyone?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Browns to go 0-16 this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd rather have Murray the McCarron.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Greg Hardy followed and direct messaged me on twitter today. Told him he should stay. Hoping he takes my sage advice. :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> I'd rather have Murray the McCarron.


Bigger on Murray than McCarron as well, but I think A.J. will be better than most think. It may take a few years though. Also, the LSU QB could do some things. I like the depth this year with QBs. Lot of different kind of talent, lots of potential, and a few guys that could be sleepers.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

My friend has made the bold prediction that Houston will take Manziel and get to the division championship.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

JohnnyC55 said:


> My friend has made the bold prediction that Houston will take Manziel and get to the division championship.


GM would have to be in full Texas homer mode on that one. I think the Texans fall in love with either Bortles or Bridgewater after the combine. The Jags will take the one the Texans didn't pick and Manziel ends up in Cleveland. Knowing how the Texans draft it's probably going to kill them not to take Clowney but they absolutely need a QB and everyone in their building knows it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Brandon Weeden no longer wants to play for the Browns. That shit has me more excited than a sex addict at the Playboy mansion.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Who can blame him?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The Absolute said:


> Brandon Weeden no longer wants to play for the Browns. That shit has me more excited than a sex addict at the Playboy mansion.


He played?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Incognito went on a tirade against Martin.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10445694/richie-incognito-miami-dolphins-says-truth-bury-jonathan-martin



> Dear Jon Martin..... The truth is going to bury you and your entire "camp". You could have told the truth the entire time.


:HHH2 approves of this message.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I feel like Manziel and Bridgewater would do good to put on some pounds, since they are both pretty small.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

martin's 'camp' vs richie's 'camp' elimination chamber match.... quick book it VINCE


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Confirming what we already knew: Richie Incognito is a complete shitbag.

http://deadspin.com/the-worst-stuff...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No one cares.

Just release Martin already so the Vikes can sign him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The trainer has a bigger gripe than Martin...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

> Ex-NFL S Darren Sharper has been charged with drugging and raping two women in Los Angeles.
> 
> These are felony charges. Sharper, 38, is accused of raping two women whom he had invited back to his hotel room. He reportedly gave them liquid shots containing Ambien and morphine, causing them to pass out. One woman woke up while Sharper was assaulting her, while the other woke up naked hours later. It's been requested that bail be set at $10 million because Sharper is being investigated for rapes in L.A., New Orleans, Nevada and Arizona. Sharper is currently employed by NFL Network but was suspended without pay last month.


WHO DAT :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So Darren Sharper may or may not be a serial rapist.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thought Darren was Sharper than that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Sharper has rape charges in 4 different states..That's gotta be a Guinness record


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Darren Sharper...one of the most hardest hittin' safeties in the league.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This current poll is ridiculous. 8 people voted Johnny Manziel? What the fuck are you guys smoking?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Think SHarper asked them to "HOLD MAH DICK!"


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Let's keep making fun of Tebow because he's religious doe.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> This current poll is ridiculous. 8 people voted Johnny Manziel? What the fuck are you guys smoking?


This. Not saying Manziel is a bust or anything but I think Bortles and Bridgewater are clearly better suited for the NFL game. The speed of the game is faster and the defenses are faster and I think that takes away from a lot of what Manziel did in college with his feet.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Joel Anthony said:


> Let's keep making fun of Tebow because he's religious doe.


One could argue, the media attention he gets from that, kinda blackballed him out of the league..No way he couldn't make it on a roster as a 3rd string/emergency QB at least...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> One could argue, the media attention he gets from that, kinda blackballed him out of the league..No way he couldn't make it on a roster as a 3rd string/emergency QB at least...


He'd be able to make a team maybe as a back up at another position, but not if the best he can do is 3rd string qb. Most teams don't even have a 3rd string qb. 


I feel like the NFL is going to lay the Smackdown on the Dolphins. From what i've heard, this went beyond what normal locker room stuff is.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> He'd be able to make a team maybe as a back up at another position, but not if the best he can do is 3rd string qb. Most teams don't even have a 3rd string qb.


But the fact remains some do have 3, and I said at least...He could make it as a backup for some teams as well..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rice arrested :draper2

Looks like him and his wife got in to an altercation with an assumed on my part call girl.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs are interested in signing Jeremy Maclin. That would be a nice addition if he can stay healthy.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Rice arrested :draper2
> 
> Looks like him and his wife got in to an altercation with an assumed on my part call girl.


He Ko'd his wife after she spit on him


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Sizzle a Raven f-f-for life. Signed extension today to make it official


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> Chiefs are interested in signing Jeremy Maclin. That would be a nice addition if he can stay healthy.


Since Chip can't answer right now, we'll let Past Chip Kelly respond:



Chip Kelly said:


> What an adorably ridiculous thing to say :kobe9


*R.I.P. Chip Kelly* :angel


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hey guys, im writing an essay on the viking's new stadium

can anyone help me out with some info about it, the old stadium and what it does for the city/state?

also, how popular are the vikings as a team, like minnesota as a market

just some general info would be helpful

thanks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're writing an essay on something you know nothing about?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

finance class

it was either this or a paper on zimbabwe

i figured ever since nerds got into sports finding absurd amounts of data and stats shouldnt be too hard


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ask STACKS. He's the resident Vikings expert. His username =[USER]Phillip J. Dick[/USER]


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ReDREDD said:


> hey guys, im writing an essay on the viking's new stadium
> 
> can anyone help me out with some info about it, the old stadium and what it does for the city/state?
> 
> ...


2 big time Vikings fans and Minnesota residents on twitter you could contact @mrhurriicane and @prowrestlingnet


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well the Cowboys won the coin flip and now would be picking ahead of the Ravens. Still a little mad at them for trading ahead to grab Dez.


----------



## youowemesomething (Nov 29, 2013)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> You're writing an essay on something you know nothing about?


Sounds exciting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Get linemen Jerry. Defensive and offensive. Dallas has actually drafted two good O linemen in Tyron Smith and Frederick, though Frederick could've been had later. He's still pretty good though. Dallas was actually able to run between the tackles for a the first time in a few years. Dallas HAS to get D line however. They have scout team talent currently.

inb4 8-8 of course.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Get linemen Jerry. Defensive and offensive. Dallas has actually drafted two good O linemen in Tyron Smith and Frederick, though Frederick could've been had later. He's still pretty good though. Dallas was actually able to run between the tackles for a the first time in a few years. Dallas HAS to get D line however. They have scout team talent currently.
> 
> inb4 8-8 of course.


When you match up each teams needs I think the Ravens and Cowboys are targeting pretty different players in the 1st round. I think Dallas is almost certainly thinking defense, especially DL or Safety. I see them targeting players like Nix III, Jernigan, Calvin Pryor, Clinton-Dix. Ravens are probably targeting a wr like Mike Evans or Marquise Lee.. or Eric Ebron if he's available. OL is really the only position(s) the Cowboys could snatch up the highest name on our board in the 1st imo.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ravens might be looking for a new runningback if rice gets convicted of ko'ing his gf.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Ravens might be looking for a new runningback if rice gets convicted of ko'ing his gf.


Nah, that salary hit would fuck us up. We're gonna roll with whatever the league decides as far as disciplining him, really out of character for Rice to begin with. Doesn't change much if anything at all from a draft perspective. Worst case scenario we turn to Bernard Pierce who's a great fit for Kubiak's zone blocking scheme, his slashing running style is pretty similar to Arian Foster. Even before Rice got arrested a lot of Ravens fans have been saying Pierce will pass up Rice once camp starts. People didn't really get to see what Pierce can do last year because the OL was all sorts of fucked up from injuries/lack of continuity. I could see us taking a RB we like in the mid rounds but I think that was pretty much the plan since the season ended.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Ray Rice out'chere dragging his woman around but let's all focus on a football locker room having meat heads and bullies.... smdh


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bucs unveiled their new helmets today & thankfully nothing about the logo really changed, the logo is just more detailed now (Y)


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Bring back the gay pirate logo and CREAMSICLE uniforms please.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> hey guys, im writing an essay on the viking's new stadium
> 
> can anyone help me out with some info about it, the old stadium and what it does for the city/state?
> 
> ...


I can try and help if you want. I don't care a lot personally but I live here (although given SNOWMAGEDDON today I wonder why). Metrodome opened in 1982 and was kinda starting to be a dump so they've decided to tear it down and build a new stadium in the same place. Economically it brings money into the downtown Minneapolis area. Minnesota is generally a "smaller" market team but The Vikings have a pretty solid following here and the upper midwest but this is somewhat split in the state due to our close proximity to Wisconsin and all the horrible bandwagon Packers fan scum around here since they are historically a better team than The Vikings.



MrMister said:


> Ask STACKS. He's the resident Vikings expert. His username =[USER]Phillip J. Dick[/USER]


Stax doesn't even live in Minnesota ....., he just has bad taste in the LOLVikings, which is still better than the Packers but not as good as the LOLJayCutler Bears.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

isn't he from portland? he has a choice between the 49ers and seahawks and he chooses a team whose stadium had a fucking tarp in place of a roof.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

At least he didn't pick the Lions.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Chrome said:


> At least he didn't pick the Lions.


poor perfect poster. once you choose a team, there's no going back.


Browns tried trading for Jim Harbaugh. :jordan4


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I moved to Portland, I've moved about 10 times in my life, where my teams are from to where I live, who the fuck cares.

I'm a Vikings fan because I decided to pick them after they drafted Randy Moss in '98, and I moved to just outside GB that season, TROLLING PACKERS FANS INGRAINED VIKINGDOM IN ME, there was no going back.

Also, Browns trying to get Harbough :lmao Gruden was 2 1sts and 2 2nds, what would harbough have been? 3 1sts? 4?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Rumor has it that the Browns trying to trade for Harbaugh is false. Check out the twitter exchange between Mike Florio of ProFootballTalk and Ian Rappaport of NFL Network. The two are going at it on this report and it makes Florio look like a cunt (not that that's hard :side. Anyways, true or not, that would have been super interesting if there was a trade.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

When I think of how bad it is being a Dolphins fan... I think of them Brownies :lmao

Their best moves are always make believe.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Didn't the Browns already hire a HC? How do you think that makes the new HC feel?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Surely it was before they hire their current HC, but it's Cleveland so you never know.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you like...watching the draft?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You don't? I love that shit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah watching the draft can be entertaining, especially when you actually know a bit about the players being drafted. Which most years isn't the case for me when it comes to the NFL draft but I've been paying a lot of attention to the top prospects this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i usually only care who the first round picks are and who my team picks as I usually know no one else. :draper2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I watch days 1 and 2 every year. Usually have day 3 on in the background while I'm doing something else.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone gonna watch the Combine tomorrow?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

The draft is fun to watch because the NYC crowd has that old school ECW feel to them. They know their shit and they usually have some good chants/reactions to picks. Especially, of course, when Jets and Giants are on the board.

First few rounds are a must. I will nix plans other than work if I can just to watch. Everything after that, I can wait until it's all over to see the results.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Chrome said:


> At least he didn't pick the Lions.


:mcgee1 Don't pick on my Lions!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Joel Anthony said:


> The draft is fun to watch because the NYC crowd has that old school ECW feel to them. They know their shit and they usually have some good chants/reactions to picks. Especially, of course, when Jets and Giants are on the board.


Damn smarks always highjacking the draft and booing Goodell :HHH


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

They should start moving the draft location around. Give it to the home of the SB Champ some years or give it to the city of the team with the #1 pick. Always being in NY is becoming dull for me. Living it up a bit and give other cities and fans a chance with a new fresh atmosphere


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fuck that, just stick it in Vegas every year.

Like the NBA ASG should be.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Johnny Manziel will make it BIG..*

Guaranteed. Please, Please remember Me when Johnny Football has a winning season in his first season and 4000 passing yards totaled. 1,000 rushing yards total. 30 passing TDs and 8 Rushing TD's.. Calling it Now! Remember Me.

Fast, big hands, strong arm, makes the throws, and wins. Whenever and wherever he plays…. he’s going to be fun to watch. Should be a top 10 pick. Have yet to see a reason why not. I dare you to name a reason.. and you Can't right? thought so.

Small Town boy Doing it BIG this Year! Texas REP!!.. Texas A&M. Heisman Winner. Forsures NFL ROTY. I cannot wait for Manziel to be honest. Weather it's Texans, Cowboys, Jaguars, Browns, Raiders, Titans, Bills, etc. Johnny Manziel will make them win, because that's what he is -- a WINNER.

#RememberMe

Johnny Football, Ladies and Gents!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

If there is any team in the league that is at a make it, or break it moment it's The Cleveland Browns. They basically have 6 picks in the top 105 players. Their 4th round picks would be the 102nd overall pick. That 4th round pick will be their 6th overall pick should they not trade any picks to move up. Most people are suggesting that the Browns go for that "Franchise QB". I disagree completely. I like Teddy Bridgewater, but I don't think he is good enough like RG3 or Luck to turn a team completely around. It will take time for him. 

The greatest strength this Browns team has is it's defense. They can continue to build this defense and add pieces to the puzzle to make their team competitive. Remember, it's defense that wins championships. You don't need the best QB in the league and draft to win Super Bowls. You need the best team. Too many teams like the Jaguars, Raiders, and Browns continue to reach for these over hyped QB's, or at least less talented QB's who fail with their poorly built teams and constant coaching staff turnover. However, the Browns have stability in their defense and they should continue this.

Right now as it stands I don't think the Texans are going to take another Mario Williams. Super Mario Williams didn't get them a Super Bowl appearance. The Texans have one of the best defenses in the league and I hardly think investing in Clowney makes sense. I feel like the best sack artist in this draft will fall into the laps of the Cleveland Browns organization. The only team I can think to mention would be the Jaguars, but they are apparently looking to build their hopes once again on yet another Franchise QB. I feel like Jadeveon Clowney is the man the Browns need and must draft.

You add Clowney to this already developing defense and you have a team who will show up on Sunday's ready to win. Then you have the 26th overall pick coming to the Browns in the 1st round again. This is where you take a player to add to the offense. Josh Gordon needs some help at a future #2 WR. Marqise Lee, WR, USC seems to be a lock at 26th overall. There is plenty of depth at WR this year, but he is a rare talent at this position. That gives them another weapon with sure hands to develop before finding a franchise QB in the next two or three years drafts. The funny thing is this team has another pick 9 slots away in the 2nd round with the 35th overall pick.

That is still first round talent folks. The Browns to make a serious commitment to RB. Andre Williams, RB, Boston College is a punishing runner who fits in with the AFC North hard running style. Williams may not have blown people away with his 40-yd Dash time, but the tapes don't lie he is a killer. He could be the piece on the offense to help whomever is the QB in the future. The Browns already have the left tackle Joe Thomas, Josh Gordon WR, Cameron TE, and Andre Williams will be their sure thing at RB. You have to build a team before you draft a franchise QB. Clowney, Marqise Lee, and Andre Williams.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Former Miami Punter Pat O'Donnell benched more than Clowney @ the Combine. :kobe9


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Clowney's a beast. The "experts" are claiming he's gonna go to the Jags. Like hell he will. They need a QB for their first pick.

As for my team, after seeing his performance at the combine, I think we need to draft Watkins so that Gordon won't be Hoyer's only go-to receiver. I'm also willing to accept Bortles.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is my team, The Steelers Mock Draft for the 2014. I see that according to most Mock Drafts or analysts that The Steelers are looking to draft defense mainly NT, or Safety. Others are pushing Left Tackle. I don't think at 15th overall they are going to find that All Pro Left Tackle. I would suggest that they have more need at depth for offensive line in general, but not something this high. I happen to generally disagree with the apparent insiders. Here is my Steelers Mock Draft for the 2014 NFL Draft. This does not include "compensatory picks".


*Round(1), 15th - Calvin Pryor, FS, Louisville.* I like this young man for many reasons, but the main reason is because he is a hard nosed, run supporting FS, and has a knack for being around the ball and ball carrier. May I also add that he is NFL ready right now and that is key coming into this season for the Steelers secondary. Just watch the tape on this young man and it's very clear that he is ready for the NFL and could start right away if need be.

*Round(2), 46th - Davante Adams, WR, Fresno State.* Being that the Steelers don't have a 3rd round pick this is a young man I think is a solid pick no matter what round he is in. His stats alone tell me he can catch the ball. His work on the field is based on his hard work off the field. Adams is a dedicated football player. Yes, he played in a spread offense and no he isn't the fastest in this draft. However, he has all the intangibles to be a solid starter in the NFL. Plus the Steelers drafted Wheaton last year, but are likely to lose Sanders this year. Depth is a concern.

*Round(4), 114th - Will Clarke, DE, WVU*. He is flying under the radar right now and I think he could be a solid pick to play at outside linebacker in a 3-4 scheme. The Steelers have spent high picks on this position before and he is not that case at all with him. He hopefully won't need to start right away, but he could be NFL ready in another year. If he works out with Jarvis Jones to create a killer pass rush he will be worth this pick. Look at what he does on tape and it's hard to not draft this man in any round. He has all the tools to be a solid 3-4 hybrid outside linebacker.

*Round(5), 145 - Justin Ellis, DT, Louisiana Tech.* He is a mammoth man and his already NFL ready in terms of strength and what he lacks is obvious NFL experience. He is the kind of 5th round pick they will possibly look back at and think it was a major steal for them 4 years from now. Everything about him on tape is solid evidence that he is a run stuffing 3-4 Nose Tackle. If anything he will free up space for the Steelers 3-4 linebackers. This young man has starter potential. 

*Round(6), 176 - Walt Aikens, CB, Liberty.* He isn't afraid to tackle and does well against the run. He is tall and lanky, but has a NFL frame. Will not start right away. Led the team in tackles with 62 total. Has played safety and did it well. Liberty was 5th in the nation in interceptions, so we know he is ball hawk capable. Has the traits to be a ready #2 CB one day if he adjust to the NFL in terms of schemes and speed of the game alone. Has forced 6 fumbles his career at Liberty. Has a means to make plays.

*Round(7), 207 - Wesley Johnson, OT, Vanderbilt.* He is one of the most versatile linemen in this draft. His accomplishments at Vanderbilt are amazing, penalized twice for holding whole career, played virtually everywhere on the line, started 50 + games at Vanderbilt. Lacks true size, but I am certain he will bulk up in the offseason. Two time captain on team and if he builds on the frame he currently has he could be a major deal on the left tackle, or right tackle spot. Major boom or bust prospect in the long run.


----------



## Hopsin (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Johnny Manziel will make it BIG..*

Yeah he will.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Johnny Manziel will make it BIG..*

@TNAguy: No one will remember you because no one cares about you. You don't matter. Manziel's success or failure will never be about you.

Also there is an NFL thread for all things MANZIEL.

Merged imoitttbfbtw


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, Jordan Gross is retiring. Dude has a fantastic career, and I'm happy for him, but this certainly isn't going to help the Panthers. He was still very good last season, and has been a team captain for years.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> Clowney's a beast. The "experts" are claiming he's gonna go to the Jags. Like hell he will. They need a QB for their first pick.
> 
> As for my team, after seeing his performance at the combine, *I think we need to draft Watkins* so that Gordon won't be Hoyer's only go-to receiver. I'm also willing to accept Bortles.


Watkins is a beast but you guys need a QB, Hoyer can make the Browns competitive but that's about it. If I were a Browns fan I would be hoping for a QB who can help change the tides and ditch that stigma of being the basement of the AFC North. If Cleveland doesn't land a legit QB I doubt Gordon is even going to be there long term anyway. I wouldn't just accept Bortles, I would welcome him with open arms lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I don't really like any of the QB's in this draft, so yeah, I'd draft Watkins, stick him with Gordon and Cameron, let Norv do his thing, and maybe take a guy like Fales later.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah it will be interesting to see how the top 3 QB's grade out for GM's. I thought Bortles looked smooth at the Combine but taking Watkins certainly isn't a bad move.. Especially if Bortles is gone by the time Cleveland picks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Also, :lmao Hernandez


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Browns release D'Qwell Jackson. Pretty good deal if a team can get him for the right price, since he was released it wouldn't affect compensatory picks. As someone who watches a lot of AFC North ball I always thought he was underrated. Jackson is 30.. definitely has some more left in the tank.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> I don't really like any of the QB's in this draft, so yeah, I'd draft Watkins, stick him with Gordon and Cameron, let Norv do his thing, and maybe take a guy like Fales later.



Norv isnt with the Browns anymore..Only reason to draft WR is if they can pickup a QB in free agency or trade(Vick)..They also need a RB


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

fpalm @ this offseason already

Gross, one of the top Tackles in the league, retires. Gettleman and Rivera make disconcerting remarks about Smitty's future, leading to questions of Smith being either traded or cut. Travelle Wharton is considering retirement. Greg Hardy is due for a big contract (I'd let him leave). LaFell/Ginn/Munnerlyn/Florence/Mitchell are all Free Agents, as well.

This is all a bit concerning.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They cant get rid of Steve Smith before they have a replacement as he carries their fucking receiving corps.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We'll see. It's been YEARS since the Panthers drafted a worthwhile playmaker early (Jonathan Stewart being the last one? Excluding Cam, ofc.), so perhaps they go after one this year. Having HUGE needs at CB/OT/WR makes me quite worried.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

it is a WR heavy draft, maybe they'll go for TWO. it couldn't hurt, they're set on defense as long as they can most of their pieces back and replace hardy with a cheap vet(which wont be really possible but yeah).


edit: correction, i think their secondary is still rather weak. not sure if that's true, but that is probably the weakest part of their defense I'd think(but what do I know lolol).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Word is they may franchise Hardy, which I'd be fine w/. I just don't want to commit to a large, long-term deal with him since Cam and Kuechly are also due for deals, and they're both more important (imo). It'll certainly be an interesting offseason, that's for sure. Should be a lot of movement.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cam should take a pay cut...



so should Luck.



any QB that cares about winning shouldn't look for the BIGGEST DEAL YET. It isn't a superbowl winning formula at all(recent history agrees with me).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Nothing wrong with trying to get the biggest deal possible.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Not saying there is, but if you care about winning you won't do it. They're QBs, not a one man team. Flacco should take notes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lelwut

Just because you're trying to get paid doesn't mean you don't care about winning. This is their job after all.

Flacco shouldn't have to take notes about anything. The Ravens offered him an amazing contract and he took it. Like 99% of the other players in the league would have. Flacco shouldn't be bashed for that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Um, they're getting paid massively regardless. I'm just saying taking a 140 million dollar contract just because you have all the leverage in the world isn't exactly the best idea if you want to go for multiple superbowls in your career.



I'd love to see all the QBs that have won a superbowl with a 100 million dollar contract. Is it just Big Ben? 


I'm not saying taking a small contract will guarantee championships or success, just ask Brady, but it gives your team more options and more ability to retain the players they have. Like for example with Wilson, if he goes out and asks for 100 million dollar contract the majority of that team is going to be dismantled and there goes their chance to be a dynasty for a long time because it just took away all their flexibility.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If the team wants to throw $100+ mil at the QB then he shouldn't bashed for taking it. Don't blame the player, blame the organization. If it's a situation like Seattle where they know they have a stacked team and can't afford to give Wilson $100 mil without breaking up their team then that's on them, not on Russell Wilson. Same goes for the Ravens & Flacco. I'm not gonna fault a player for taking the money.

I'm pretty sure Eli had a $100+ mil contract when the Giants won their most recent SB. Wilson is still on his rookie deal, Flacco was still on his rookie deal, Rodgers was still on his rookie deal I think, Brees got his contract before he established himself as a premier QB, etc.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You gotta remember that agents help drive up contracts. They are advocates for the players, but really they do this because they get paid based on much money the contract pays. So it's often out of the player's hands.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Ravens release Vonta Leach and Jameel McClain. Can't say the writing wasn't on the wall but these 2 guys are the epitome of class and professionalism. Wish them both nothing but the best, great teammates and leaders in the locker room.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I was never blaming a player for taking money or accepting an offer. Not what I said. Not saying they shouldn't do it either. But you're fucking nuts if you don't think that a top QB, that's in their prime or at least close to it, taking a contract like Brady's for a few years couldn't make them instant superbowl contenders(depending on the front office of course).


I realize the risks involved, injuries and such, and also the team just wasting the extra cap, but it would go a long way in my opinion and might even influence other players on the team to commit a similar sacrifice. 


Players deserve to get paid for what they're worth(lololol @ a lot of these crippling contracts though, market is just stupid). However, if you really are about winning, and I mean absolutely about winning, you will, at the very least, consider that pay cut.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If a team has a great front office then they should be able to build a SB contender whether their star QB takes a paycut or not. 

We'll just agree to disagree, if I were in Cam, Luck, Kaepernick, RG3, Wilson, etc.'s shoes once my contract ended I would seek to be paid what my play warrants. They'd be crazy if their teams offered them a large contract and they turned it down asking for less.

The top 5 highest paid QB's (Per year): Rodgers, Ryan, Flacco, Brees, Peyton. The first four all make over $20 mil a season while Peyton just over $19. The Packers, Saints and Broncos still don't have a problem being perennial SB contenders despite the fact that their star QB's make so much. The jury's still out on how the Ravens & Falcons build their teams around their star QB's large contracts.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Why does Flacco need to take notes or any other player for that matter? The owners and general managers decided how much to pay a player.. Joe Flacco never had to final say in how much money he was going to get paid. The Owner gathered that figure, so instead of bashing the player for not "looking at the better of the team" why not blame the owners who sign these checks? 

The last time I checked Joe Flacco wasn't holding a gun to Steve Bisciotti head and telling him what the contract would be for. 

I can't blame any player for going for the money, you're stupid if you don't. Your career could be over at any moment, is that super bowl ring going to pay your bills after you retire?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sharper's been accused of 2 more rapes, and an arrest warrant has been issued. :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sharper's not havin' a good year is he?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KRAKEN franchise tagged according to Schefty.

Time to wrap him up and work on a long term deal with the extra time to negotiate.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Eh, it is what it is. :rudy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The cap is supposed to go up a lot in the next few years from where it is now. Perhaps some of these teams foresaw that and these contracts won't be as restrictive as they seem at this point in time.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

MrMister said:


> The cap is supposed to go up a lot in the next few years from where it is now. Perhaps some of these teams foresaw that and these contracts won't be as restrictive as they seem at this point in time.


Your right on the money. The cap is increasing by $10M this year and is projected to increase around another $10M per year during the remainder of the current CBA. By 2015 and 2016 teams are going to have significantly more money to work with, those are the 2 back loaded years of Flacco's contract. Ozzie Newsome is one of the smartest GM's in the business and those cap figures were something they had access to since the new CBA was ratified in 2011. Everybody's an arm chair GM these days when in reality the vast majority don't look at any of the facts or figures these GM's are taking into consideration during contract negotiations. Not to mention the Ravens are a team that builds through the draft, not extravagant FA spending. When opportunities present themselves like Dumervil we spend some money, we aren't a team that goes after high profile FA's who want marquee deals.

With Pitta inking a 5 year deal today along with Suggs earlier this month the Ravens have signed their 2 top FA priorities to long term deals. How many teams can say that? Best draft position in the Harbaugh era and still have quality compensatory picks heading our way for Kruger, Ellerbe, Ed Reed. I'm very pleased with the state of the franchise heading into the future.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

plz yes


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Who is that?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kelvin Benjamin


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs will get dat athletic freak.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

But who will draft Joel Bitonio :mark:

Nevada OL soaring up boards, maybe even late 1st.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Post Combine Mock NFL 2014 Draft.*

*AFC South*

*Houston Texans, RD 1, pick(1) - Teddy Bridgewater, QB, Louisville*. Obvious pick, it's really all this offense needs at this point. He will be surrounded by talent.

*Houston Texans, RD 2, pick(33) - Allen Robinson, WR, Penn State.* Familiar with O'Brien from Penn State. Solid possession WR, and definitely provides balance, and youth at position. 

*Houston Texans, RD 3, pick(65) - Bishop Sankey, RB, Washington. *Durable and a different type of RB than Arian Foster. Small, but powerful with great open field burst.

*Houston Texans, RD 4, pick(97) - Marcus Martin, C, USC.* Bridgewater will need Center for the next 10 years, and that won't be the current Center Chris Meyers.

*Houston Texans, RD, 5, pick(129) - Chris Davis, CB, Auburn.* Future starter and Texans did not draft a CB last year either. Has a physical aspect of his game you can't teach. 

*Houston Texans, RD 6, pick(161) - Jon Halapio, OG, Florida.* Former Team Captain. Has 27 career starts, most ever in school history. Top 10 at his position.

*Houston Texans, RD 7, pick(193) - Dontae Johnson, FS, North Carolina. 
*Miss or hit pick here. It's a possible Special Teams darling.


*Indianapolis Colts, RD 2, pick(59) - Ed Reynolds, FS, Stanford. *They don't have talent at this position behind starter. He could be the starter by 2015 season. Big, fast, and has solid run support skill.

*Indianapolis Colts, RD 3, pick(90) - Kareem Martin, DE, North Carolina.* With some time he could be either a 3-4 outside linebacker, or even bulk up and take over at DE.

*Indianapolis Colts, RD 5, pick(154) - Deion Belue, CB, Alabama. *He understands the 3-4 scheme as a defensive back. Has plenty of grit. Will contribute right away on special teams.

*Indianapolis Colts, RD 6, pick (187) - Cameron Fleming, OT, Standford. *He will likely switch to RG in NFL, but has plenty of upside at RT. Could be a sleeper.

*Indianapolis Colts, RD 7, pick (209) - DeDe Lattimore, ILB, South Florida.* Big time sleeper in my opinion. Will be future Pro Bowl type linebacker for years to come. Is all over the field and will find the ball carrier at any costs.


*Tennessee Titans, RD 1, pick (11) - Eric Ebron, TE, North Carolina.* He is the type of athlete that only comes around every so often at this position. Whisenthunt is a former TE coach he will be drooling over this pick.

*Tennessee Titans, RD 2, pick (42) - Ka'Deem Carey, RB, Arizona.* I am certain Ken Whisenhunt had his eyes on this kid while in San Diego and his connections in Arizona. Carey has a level of production coming out of college nearly unmatched. Could be a stud.

*Tennessee Titans, RD 4, pick (108) - Terrence Brooks, FS, FSU.* He could be a potential start with some seasoning first. Titans have talent there, but he could be a huge addition down the line.

*Tennessee Titans, RD 5, pick(139) - TJ Jones, WR, Notre Dame.* Has solid route running abilities. Will contribute and compete for 3rd WR immediately. Will, or could be future starter.

*Tennessee Titans, RD 6, pick(170) - Seantrel Henderson, OT, Miami(Fla).* A larger than life person literally. He is a giant of a man, and has so much quickness. He could be a big time sleeper with his possible upside, major upside. 

*Tennessee Titans, RD 7, pick (205) - Connor Shaw, QB, South Carolina.* I think this could be a hit, or miss pick. According to Steve Spurrier this man has major upside in the NFL. I guess we will have to wait and see.


*Jacksonville Jaguars, RD 1, pick(3) - Khalil Mack, OLB, Buffalo.* They have talent on defense, and their headcoach loves a great linebacker. He can play any linebacker spot and be an All Pro there. They have pieces on defense that can make this team competitive. Besides, QB, Jameis Winston will available next year. 

*Jacksonville Jaguars, RD 2, pick(39) - Xavier Su'a Filo, OG, UCLA.* Have him lined up next to Joeckel for the next 8 years makes sense to me. Should definitely be there at 7th overall in the second round.

*Jacksonville Jaguars, RD 3, pick(70) - Marcus Smith, DE, Louisville.* Not a single member of the defensive line, or linebacker position was addressed in their draft last year. Smith could add some weight and be a pure pass rushing 4-3 DE. 

*Jacksonville Jaguars, RD 4, pick(101) - Daniel McCullers, DT, Tennessee. *He is a potential starter for the position in the future. You can never have enough defensive linemen in the NFL. Jaguars neglected this position in last years draft.

*Jacksonville Jaguars, RD 4, pick(110) - Shayne Skov, ILB, Stanford. *He could be the final piece to the defensive linebacker front for the next 10 years. Plenty of upside with this young man. Can play anywhere at the linebacker position.

*Jacksonville Jaguars, RD 5, pick(132) - Dion Bailey, FS, USC.* I think this could go really bad, or really well. His speed is a concern, but he has no durability issues and has game speed. He could be of value this late in the draft.

*Jacksonville Jaguars, RD 5, pick(138) - James C. White, RB, Wisconsin.* He is small, but they have been rolling with Jones-Drew, so his size shouldn't be a problem. He could be a solid back up for now. Time will see what his long term abilities are.

*Jacksonville Jaguars, RD 5, pick(147) - Brandon Coleman, WR, Rutgers.* An enormous target standing nearly 6'6 tall. Has good, but not not great hands. Could likely be a project, but will be a certain target inside the 20. His speed is good, but not eye popping. Could be a steal.

*Jacksonville Jaguars, RD 6, pick(163) - Michael Schofield, OT, Michigan. *Obviously no Taylor Lewan, but he is a stable player with plenty of starts in College. Has solid size and strength combined with speedy footwork. Could be a project, or cut in three years.

*Jacksonville Jaguars, RD 7, pick(199) - Tom Savage, QB, Pittsburgh. *He won't be the next Tom Brady, but makes few mistakes. Had a terrible offensive line and is just a pick to fill a roster spot with some youth.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Not counting Watkins, Kelvin Benjamin might actually be my favorite wr prospect this year. Mike Evans could be the next Vincent Jackson or the next Mike Williams depending on who you ask.. and not the Mike Williams on the Bucs I mean the 6'5 Mike Williams from USC who was taken 10th overall by the Lions in 2005. Eerily similar to Mike Evans in college in both size and style of play. I'm still not sure what to make of Mike Evans, scouts seem to love him or hate him. He's either the proto-type NFL wr or a one trick pony who will fizzle out in the NFL.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

These Bucs unis are...interesting.










At first glance, they're BAD, but I don't mind 'em anymore. The font is terrible, though, and I think if they were going for an update this dramatic, they should've really done something new with that logo (I know they 'updated' it, but it's still the same).


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Trying to be the Seahawks and failing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Trying to be the Seahawks? :kobe

Nike designed Seattle's and Nike designed Tampa's. Are the Jags trying to be Seattle, too?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nike does get pretty fucking lazy with designs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nike loves black. That black looks like shit. It almost seems like a brown. I don't like the gold either, not against that dark brown/black. The numbers are the worst part of it.

Shittiest uniforms in the NFL.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bucs new unis are turrible :deandre Nike please redesign them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice digital clock on the front of those.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

The logo on the helmet is way too big, reminds me of the New Era hats with the XL logos on them. The pants are sweet, not feeling the tops though. 

Brye, every time I see your Summer Rae sig all I think of is:



Spoiler











]


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Kaepernick asking for 18 mil a year, remember where you came from son. We need a new indoor practice facility :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Brye said:


> Nice digital clock on the front of those.


that was my first thought as well :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Hickey been here a month and already doing more than Firedland. 

Grimes locked up for four years, BOSS.

D'Qwell Jackson visiting today. :mark: PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.

We're also reportedly shopping Dion Jordan with the Iggles being a team I am hearing most thrown around. I don't know about that. He was a risk in the first place but the only reason he didn't play last year was because Philbin wanted to be safe with him after the shoulder surgery. What we did get to see of him, I really liked. Coupe that with a full off season of practice and a lot more PT, I think this kid can be the next big thing in Miami.



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Nike does get pretty fucking lazy with designs.





MrMister said:


> Nike loves black. That black looks like shit. It almost seems like a brown. I don't like the gold either, not against that dark brown/black. The numbers are the worst part of it.
> 
> Shittiest uniforms in the NFL.


Ugh. They're doing the new Miami Hurricanes jerseys for 2014. I'm cringing at the thought of what they're going to look like.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

It's a shame the league doesn't hire this guy Jesse Alkire to do jersey designs. Nike's have been trash for a while now. All of the designs are tight, but the best ones are

*Ravens *(those gradient pants :banderas)





























*Panthers*





























*Chargers*





























*Rams*




























*
Bucs* (shits all over the those stopwatch unis :jay)




























*Skins*




























You can check out the rest on his site


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Rams and Redskins are wet af. As bad as I want to like the Ravens I think they're the worst ones from that collection. I would take our actual uni's over those all day. Our glossy black helmets, number font, and Maryland flag shoulder patches are not to be fucked with. The other teams look like they could actual wear those, Ravens mock ups don't have not a single identifiable factor to them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Skins should change right now. That design looks great.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Steelers extend Troy Polamalu for 2 more years? Oh man. He has alternated between 90% of the Troy Polamalu we remember and walking corpse over the past two seasons. The Steelers are too loyal to their own guys sometimes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

"I don't think it's necessary to change the game every couple of years to make it more exciting. It's plenty exciting. If you want it to be more exciting, TV timeouts could be a little shorter and we could actually play some football."


:lmao good on Tucker for being honest.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A-fucking-men

That's about all I have to say to that great quote.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I <3 Tucker.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Brandon Browner back #TeamAdderall


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Steelers extend Troy Polamalu for 2 more years? Oh man. He has alternated between 90% of the Troy Polamalu we remember and walking corpse over the past two seasons. The Steelers are too loyal to their own guys sometimes.


from what i read, miller's extension is all non guaranteed. i wouldnt be surprised if troy got a similar treatment. they also released levi brown, curtis brown and larry foote, and resign will allen. pretty good day. troy can still make plays, his struggles can be contributed to clark's and ike's declines. miller's still solid, allen is nice depth, and we get some cap relief. cant wait til woodley's gone


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Move the XP back plz. Make more strategy in the game and toss out a kick that Chad Ochocinco could make.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Steelers extend Troy Polamalu for 2 more years? Oh man. He has alternated between 90% of the Troy Polamalu we remember and walking corpse over the past two seasons. The Steelers are too loyal to their own guys sometimes.


No slight against Troy, he's one of the greatest to ever play his position but this is good news for Ravens fans. I was worried about the Steelers taking a guy like Clinton-Dix or Calvin Pryor who would bring some youth and athleticism on the back end of their D. I wouldn't call troy a "walking corpse" but he's diminishing returns at this point in his career. I feel like the Ravens and Ed Reed knew when the run was up, Ed wanted to get paid and we wanted to start building for the future. It's probably bitter sweet for Steeler fans because they love Troy and want him to be a lifetime Steeler but at the same time it's not maximizing their potential long term.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

defense is weak in a lot of areas right now, not sure even if troy wasnt locked up they would go safety in the first round anyway. they still could, troy played tons of ilb last year and with his diminishing athleticism he could find a niche there for a few years.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> No slight against Troy, he's one of the greatest to ever play his position but this is good news for Ravens fans. I was worried about the Steelers taking a guy like Clinton-Dix or Calvin Pryor who would bring some youth and athleticism on the back end of their D. I wouldn't call troy a "walking corpse" but he's diminishing returns at this point in his career. I feel like the Ravens and Ed Reed knew when the run was up, Ed wanted to get paid and we wanted to start building for the future. It's probably bitter sweet for Steeler fans because they love Troy and want him to be a lifetime Steeler but at the same time it's not maximizing their potential long term.


Troy is no where near washed up. Ed Reed is washed up and the Texans along with The Jets would tell you the same. Troy actually played well. Also, when Troy wasn't on the field the last few seasons our pass defense was in top 10 and top 5. Just go to NFL.com yourself and look at the stats. This was all with pretty much a diminishing pass rush and very little interceptions. Despite all of that this defense is still finishing in top 10 since Tomlin has been head coach. Our pass defense has consistently been one of the best in avg yds per game. Our over all defense has been strong not including this seasons rush defense, but it's not like Baltimore's run defense is anything to be proud of either.

Shamarko Thomas is going to be a stud and he is youth at the Safety position. We still can draft a FS this year's draft because Ryan Clark may not be around this season either. Worilds is young and had a huge year considering he didn't start 16 games. This was Worilds make it, or break it season. If you hadn't noticed, he made it. Jarvis Jones is the first Steelers linebacker under a Dick LeBeau defense to ever start in their rookie season. That says a lot. His sophomore year with added muscle will prove why the drafted him in the first round.

Vince Williams(53)tackles, Shamarko Thomas(29)tackles, Jarvis Jones(40)tackles. All finished in the top 50 in tackles amongst rookies only. Elam was the only Raven in the top 50. At this point I would say Vince Williams is looking better than Arthur Brown. Vince Williams in his draft bio was considered the best tackling linebacker in his draft class. However, not a single person outside of this organization gave two fucks. It's finding talent at the right positions which is what the Steelers do better than the Ravens. 

Remember, Shamarko Thomas doesn't play the same position as FS Matt Elam, but in terms of overall potential at position I would say Thomas has more to gain. Thomas has Troy to help him along the way and Elam has nothing to learn from. Ravens failed to draft a quality pass rusher since Suggs. If Woodley wasn't injured the last few seasons he would considered a sack specialists. This team had to go out and buy an outside linebacker, Elvis Dumervil. In terms of future talent, and current we still have the upper hand. Worilds and Jones are young and who is to say we won't draft yet another pass rusher this draft. We have an earlier pick in each round other than the 3rd round.

You all should also be worried about your lack luster offense. Cleveland and the Steelers finished much higher than Baltimore in terms of total yds. Baltimore was ranked 29th in the league. That is pathetic. Steelers offense scored more points as well without Wallace in the line up. Antonio Brown emerged as one of the best all around talents in the NFL. While Ray Rice is out smacking his fiancee our stud 2nd year RB, LeVeon Bell is looking to run through the AFC North division. Our offensive line is far better than what you all have in Baltimore and younger. What do you all have at youth with the RB position? Nobody.

Considering that Flacco was sacked 48 times while Ben was hit 43. That's including the fact that there were literal no names from the practice squad due to injuries to the offensive line for the Steelers. Michael Oher was a busts and that's obvious. Ben gives up at least a quarter of those 43 sacks on his own holding onto the ball way too long. Even Steeler fans know this. He likes to extend plays. While Joe was sacked 48 times his QB rating was 72.0 while Ben and his 43 times sacked produced a 92.3 rating. Joe had yet another season without 4,000 yds passing. Ben produced yet another 4,000 yd season with a two to one TD to Int ratio. While Flacco had more interceptions than touchdowns.

Flacco is coming into his 7th season. He hasn't had a 4,000 yd passing season yet in his career. Ben has been losing stars at WR for years and yet he is still playing at a high level. Ward, Burress, Randle El, and Mike Wallace etc. Flacco has produced one 1,000 yd receiver once with Derek Mason, a future HOF. Right now as it stands if you combine Weeden and Campbell's stats they produced 20 td's and 17 interceptions. If Cleveland can land a QB that can put up pedestrian numbers I don't see why Baltimore isn't in last place next season. Flacco isn't going to out pass Dalton or Ben. Defensively speaking Cleveland's defense is looking better than Baltimore at this point outside of run defense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

COLTS RELEASED SATELE. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Champ Bailey and some other guy I can't remember (semi significant player iirc) were cut yesterday.

Oh yeah, Rams cut Finnegan. He might suck now though, I don't know.



Also Colts signed DQwell Jackson. Has free agency started already?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Bears cut Adam Podlesh. Thank goodness. He needed to go.

Hester is gone too. Ehh. He was great as a returner for years, but he isn't as explosive anymore and his decision-making has been sub-par at best. Best of luck in your future endeavors though Hester.


----------

